# **ProLine BowStrings** Main Thread/Info/Pictures.



## *ProLine*

*Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!! 

*Who is ProLine BowStrings??
ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works. 
This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.

*What we offer??
ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related. 

First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.

Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color. 
Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.

**What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.

-END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.

-We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands

-We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.

-We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.

-Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.

**Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??

ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products 

**Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??

ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company. 
ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.

**How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.

If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.

**How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.

Phone Number: 513-259-3738

Email: [email protected]

**What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included

Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included

Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included

Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5

ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
• Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
• Prolongs Bow String Life.
• Retractable Glide-On Container.


**ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**

Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers. 
Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.

Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.

**Order time Frame**
You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.

Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## 05_sprcrw

I hope you don't mind Joe I am gonna throw in some of your work you have done for me in the past couple years.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

I hope everyone enjoys the new thread. We will be uploading Hundreds, and Hundreds and HUNDREDS of Pictures in the next couple of weeks. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rutjunky

Very cool to make one thread full of your stuff instead of 10 threads with 1 thing each. Maby others will follow your lead. Free bump for streamlining!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!

I honestly believe Archerytalk.com to be a great place for people to out how to do things, cool products, and get familiar with the companies in the industry.
For us manufactures, its a great place to advertise, but having as many threads as we did, just annoys everyone, including myself.
So now we officially have this very informative thread, and ditched the others. Should be best for everyone 

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## T.FDO

*ProLine* said:


>



Man these are SICK!!! I want some of these and i just got new strings LOL


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Joe, great new thread!! A lot of pictures all in one place!! 

I just ordered a new set in Royal Blue/Flo. Yellow and a streak of Silver with Royal Blue Halo Servings for my Maitland Session. As usual....Amanda was GREAT!! Guys, these strings simply have the finest servings I have ever seen!! There is absolutely NO separation....anywhere!! The quality of the string make-up is unreal! I am proud to be a Pro Staffer for Proline....but that being said, I honestly try not to BS anyone or exaggerate my findings....so I can honestly say that these strings are awesome!!

God bless


----------



## bowhunter819

Man some nice strings in those pics! And very nice how its all in one "Big" thread!! Nice work Joe


----------



## roadster21

Great looking strings!


----------



## t8ter

Stand up company for sure.A+


----------



## AVENSTOKE

I see a new set in my future. ! The blue flame look awesome. Thanks you made my decision for me for my contender elite


----------



## leon j chartier

I bought a used pse supra ME in the classifieds it has proline strings on it. I have always used my local guy for strings but i gotta tell you guys that these strings are great. I will be getting a new set soon only because i want a different color. Awesome price for such a good product!


----------



## mathews xt 600

just a few pics of prolines Ive had. They were all amazing quality and never had a single issue. There are a couple more I just have to find the pics.


----------



## Quikhonda

This is an awesome thread!!! IMO Proline is the best out there. I have ordered 3 sets over the last 2 years and they are all perfect from the moment I received them..I have subscribed to this thread. 

Just got a Monster 7.0 that I will be ordering strings for.. NICE THREAD!!!


----------



## reezen11

ive got a few pictures to post up just have to organize and get them together... lol me organize!????


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ordered my strings Friday evening and they were here today. Same quality Ive come to expect from proline. Im waiting for a new cam to come in so it will be a couple days till they are on but Ill post pics when they are on. Proline puts out the best strings in the business and the build time and shipping is about as good as it gets also!!! Order up


----------



## Tony219er

mathews xt 600 said:


> Ordered my strings Friday evening and they were here today. Same quality Ive come to expect from proline. Im waiting for a new cam to come in so it will be a couple days till they are on but Ill post pics when they are on. Proline puts out the best strings in the business and the build time and shipping is about as good as it gets also!!! Order up


Damn! Where are mine??? I ordered them Wednesday and notta yet....


----------



## abdapt

I put a stomp rush on a pair , should be here tomorrow . the new XS2 , on a new set of cams ...
I am not after the speed , Just interested in loading down the Spiral X with "speed nocks " for a super straight feed .. and most likely over serving the cams 


get here already


----------



## *ProLine*

Check the mail today! Lol. Not sure of name, but ours sales manager told me everything ordered up to this Tuesday is shipped 

Thank you! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Forgot to put our website in the beginning, so here it is:

WWW.ProLineBowStrings.com

Our site will be updated as well, and products will be able to be purchased through the site.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ShootersOfFaith

Got my All Purple strings like 3 days after the order. Fast shipment and LOoks great. Strings came dead set on factory specs. 
This is my third set for 3 different bows and nothing but great quality strings and A+ customer service!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Here are my prolines! Great strings





































Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Those are some very cool sets right there. Always a pleasure to see what you have in store for us  I always knows its going to be creative, very custom, and fun. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## l3rian

Ok, so I usually go to someone else to get my threads. I have used them only once before. The first time I went to him he asked me for all the measurements for the strings. No biggy, he never made strings for that old a model bow I assume. Just last night I shoot him a email asking what gray/blue/white look like together. He responds with pictures and a order form, cool. So I keep reading and again he asks me for the measurements for all the servings on my string. So, I am wondering if your company asks for the same or do you already have all the correct measurements for a Quest Primal? If you do then I plan to make a order thru your company in the near future.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello there,

Great question actually.

We do have a full database of strings and cable specifications. Including your Quest Primal.

If at anytime, we do not have the specifications for your particular bow, we will be in contact with the companies to see if they can assist us. 
Our very last option would be to ask the customer for the serving specs. Now it is not uncommon to ask the string and cable measurements..Just to ensure we have the same bow in mind 

So we can definitely get your rig going for you 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## l3rian

*What we offer??
ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.



> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> *You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.*



When you say double, are you meaning three different colors?


----------



## *ProLine*

Basically, one major with two minors. That's the Streak-Freak Line. A normal 3 color is available as well.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Those are some very cool sets right there. Always a pleasure to see what you have in store for us  I always knows its going to be creative, very custom, and fun.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thanks but you do most of the work! You always nail it just like I envisioned. I can say that no one I have run into ha ever had the same color combo of strings I do! They look great and perform flawlessly. My next set will either be all red or just a touch of black thrown in though. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Personal bow.. Burnt Orange/Baby blue 


































Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Yellow/Tan


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Green/Speck Tan


----------



## *ProLine*

Sunset/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

Yellow/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

Silver/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

Blue/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

Yellow/Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

White/Speck.Flo. Green


----------



## *ProLine*

Flo.Green/Green


----------



## *ProLine*

Red/White


----------



## *ProLine*

Speck.Flrange/White


----------



## *ProLine*

Just a tad bit of Info about all of the Pictures.

You will notice that the ones I just posted today, for the most part have the colors listed above them, per request.

Not all of the Pictures will have the colors listed, as its not labeled on my end. But if it is labeled, I will label them when I post 

Feel free to post any questions as well about ProLine BowStrings. I am sure there are things I may have missed in the intro to our new thread 

Thank you

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Speck.Flo.Green/Metallic Bronze


----------



## *ProLine*

Red/Green


----------



## *ProLine*

White/Flo.Green/OD Green


----------



## reezen11

well ive got a few to share with you as well!
cranberry and grey xs2. mathews z7 extreme.


----------



## reezen11

heres a few more!mt berry and silver 452x. mathews z7 magnum


----------



## reezen11

flame and silver 452x


----------



## reezen11

heres another
speck flo orange and speck silver.


----------



## reezen11

mt berry and silver 452x reezen 7.0 and 6.5


----------



## *ProLine*

Reezen, Those look great!! I wonder what your favorite colors are.....?? LOL

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Mt.Berry/ Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

Teal/Blue/Sunset


----------



## *ProLine*

Flame/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

White! Blue serve


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Speck. Orange/Speck. Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

Red/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

Silver/Flame


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

GLOW IN THE DARK!!!!!! These are just a cool set of Strings that I done a long time ago... This is not a product we offer, but everyone always seems to enjoy


----------



## *ProLine*

Tan/Green


----------



## Deathwish

I bought a set of these for my Limbsaver DZ32 ninja black /florecent green with black serving .Not only are they beautiful.Then have has over 1000 shots out of them and still look like new.Plus NO PEEP rotation NO serving seperation.awesome.


----------



## *ProLine*

White/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome to hear the Feedback!! That is great!

We always appreciate the feedback everyone, it is what helps us continue to provide the absolute best product we can.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Here are my prolines! Great strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


guess which one of these will be my next color!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

and heres a few more!
mathews z max.

black and silver 452x


----------



## reezen11

blue and black 452x mathews z max


----------



## reezen11

flo orange and black.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> guess which one of these will be my next color!!!!!!!!!


The black red and silver?!? Everyone loves those strings


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leveralone

Is Proline open for business?


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Thread looks great! The pics are awesome!


----------



## reezen11

leveralone said:


> Is Proline open for business?


Yes sir ,if you have tried caling plese leave a message we will get back with you asap
you can also pm me or *proline* here on a.t.
thanks 
forrest


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## NEVADAPRO

Man Joe....there are some sweet looking color combos on here for sure!!! 

I can't wait for my new Royal Blue/Flo. Yellow/Silver streak with Royal Blue servings set that I have coming for my new Maitland Session that is Optical Blue in color!!! The new strings should really set everything off and add some awesome color to the whole thing!! 

When I get my other Session, which will be a light green (almost the same color as the new green from Hoyt), that string set will be Flo Green (or the closest green to that riser color)/Royal Blue/Silver streak with Flo Green Servings.

I will post pics when I get them and get them installed!! God bless, Todd


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Joe and Amanda,
I really appreciate the set ups you have done for me. You do make them a bit "hot" but that to is okay. I will be back for sure as you have done well for two sets now. Thanks and cheers!
Fred


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

First rate Staff and quality products!!!! Proline has built both the Streak Freaks and regular color combo sets for me and I couldnt be happier with them! No stretch, no twists, no creep! Had the set on my target bow for months and haven't had them move even the slightest!!! The staff at Proline does top notch work and cuts NO corners when creating the perfect strings customized for every archer! Never shot a better product, ever!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for the kind words everyone.

Please post up all of your pictures of your ProLine BowStrings on this thread  

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

As I want to keep this thread as INFORMATIVE as possible, I would like to point out a few things about our product, that may be different than others, or even from our past products, that I seem to be getting a lot of questions about, and would like to point them out for all to see 
*
1st, our END LOOPS*... Yes, our end Loops are now 100% made from the .007" halo material by BCY. 

*Why??*
The reason we have decided to go to this material...well there are several 
-1st being that it does grip to the material better than other options we have used in the past, for our process, resulting in a more stable String/cable that is less apt to move, compared to some other options..such as 3D, cable fix, tag ends, 2x, etc.. This is with our process of course. Certain things work better with certain processes.

-2nd is the durability... I don't believe that there is anything more durable for an end loop, than serving. Dry fire test show the same results. So any time that we can make a product more durable, were going to.

-3rd is the diameter. Yes we would love to have used serving in the past, but due to the diameter, it was not the best option for us. Now having a material that has such a durability, grips amazingly, and small diameter, it just seems to be our best option at this time.

Everyone has had those moments when their tuning their bow, and taking cables on and off, or string, and the post on their cams has fuzzed up the Tag ends as loops... or cable fix,, etc. Well, this should help prevent that for sure.

Every decision that we decide in our process, is gone through with a fine comb, we need to know that the product we are sending out, we can be extremely proud of. As new materials hit the market, I promise that we will test, test again, and when we think its perfect, we will test again.. This will all be to ensure that you are receiving the absolute best product that we feel we can provide.

Thank you for the continued support..

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*2nd, Speed Nocks*

Speed Nocks are a $5 add on, and needs to be stated upon your order, that you want speed nocks. We will gladly install them for you, but we need to know you want them. So if your bow comes stock with them, please state whether you want them or not. 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> As I want to keep this thread as INFORMATIVE as possible, I would like to point out a few things about our product, that may be different than others, or even from our past products, that I seem to be getting a lot of questions about, and would like to point them out for all to see
> *
> 1st, our END LOOPS*... Yes, our end Loops are now 100% made from the .007" halo material by BCY.
> 
> *Why??*
> The reason we have decided to go to this material...well there are several
> -1st being that it does grip to the material better than other options we have used in the past, for our process, resulting in a more stable String/cable that is less apt to move, compared to some other options..such as 3D, cable fix, tag ends, 2x, etc.. This is with our process of course. Certain things work better with certain processes.
> 
> -2nd is the durability... I don't believe that there is anything more durable for an end loop, than serving. Dry fire test show the same results. So any time that we can make a product more durable, were going to.
> 
> -3rd is the diameter. Yes we would love to have used serving in the past, but due to the diameter, it was not the best option for us. Now having a material that has such a durability, grips amazingly, and small diameter, it just seems to be our best option at this time.
> 
> Everyone has had those moments when their tuning their bow, and taking cables on and off, or string, and the post on their cams has fuzzed up the Tag ends as loops... or cable fix,, etc. Well, this should help prevent that for sure.
> 
> Every decision that we decide in our process, is gone through with a fine comb, we need to know that the product we are sending out, we can be extremely proud of. As new materials hit the market, I promise that we will test, test again, and when we think its perfect, we will test again.. This will all be to ensure that you are receiving the absolute best product that we feel we can provide.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support..
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Your loops are rock solid joe! Keep it up.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!

Always trying to make our products hit a new level 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Always trying to make our products hit a new level
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


you are doing a good job of doing so Joe!


----------



## ShootersOfFaith

These are my wife's Streak Freaks on her Mathews Passion!


----------



## *ProLine*

Oh my...that is SICK!!! Very cool!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Just ordered a set of strings for my Darton DS-3800, I hope they are as good as all you pro staffers say. I have been disappointed before with strings from so called top string builders on AT.


----------



## EnglishKev

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone.
> 
> Please post up all of your pictures of your ProLine BowStrings on this thread
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Blue with red streaks on my buddies PSE Mojo, red/yellow/green on my Hoyt Razortec
Flogreen/silver/black on my 56lb AlienX, black with flogreen/silver twin streaks on my 3D AlienX.

All using XS2 material, superb strings:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Just ordered a set of strings for my Darton DS-3800, I hope they are as good as all you pro staffers say. I have been disappointed before with strings from so called top string builders on AT.


You will be!! 

Most of what your hearing, or seeing are actual CUSTOMERS.. yes, a few staffers here and there, but mostly customers. Look above, and below your post. Two extremely satisfied customers 

There are many Top notch string makers on AT. Archerytalk.com is only one place we reside, we also reside on hundreds of dealers walls, bow companies, and distributors. We have a lot to offer, and I believe you will notice the difference immediately 

Thank you for the support!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## StoneyN

I ordered and received my streak freaks, being a newb, I didn't specify what material I wanted so now I have no Idea what they are made out of. It just seems to me that my strings don't look as smooth as the ones I am seeing on here. Is there any way to figure out what my strings were made from? Metallic Bronze/Black for Elite Envy. Thanks


Stoney


----------



## *ProLine*

Absolutely, give us a call, and one of the secretaries can look the order up for you


----------



## *ProLine*

please like our Facebook page!!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998?refid=17


----------



## jfuller17

Joe,

Got strings on and tuned to perfection! These things rock!!!! ZERO peep rotation, ZERO creep and ZERO serving seperation!! Been shooting them when I can off and on last couple days and just re-checked my timing and it was spot on! I have this bow shooting bullet holes with a flectched and bare shafted arrows. Nothing has changed in the last 50-70 shots. I am super pumped! The pics dont do the colors justice either. They look great in person. They are flo green, white, and a hunter green color. Simply sweet Joe!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

*ProLine* said:


> You will be!!
> 
> Most of what your hearing, or seeing are actual CUSTOMERS.. yes, a few staffers here and there, but mostly customers. Look above, and below your post. Two extremely satisfied customers
> 
> There are many Top notch string makers on AT. Archerytalk.com is only one place we reside, we also reside on hundreds of dealers walls, bow companies, and distributors. We have a lot to offer, and I believe you will notice the difference immediately
> 
> Thank you for the support!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I look forward to trying them out Joe, as soon as I receive the Paypal request I will forward payment.


----------



## mathews xt 600

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Just ordered a set of strings for my Darton DS-3800, I hope they are as good as all you pro staffers say. I have been disappointed before with strings from so called top string builders on AT.


I dont think you'll be disappointed. Ive been a proline fan for 3 years and have a 100% confidence in them. Im sure you will to. Good Luck!!!


----------



## reezen11

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Just ordered a set of strings for my Darton DS-3800, I hope they are as good as all you pro staffers say. I have been disappointed before with strings from so called top string builders on AT.


yes i am on staff for proline, but i started out as a customer after fighting peep rotation and serving seperation etc with other builders i have been faithful to proline after my first order. i only promote products that deserve promoting. dont get me wromng there are many good string makers here some better than others. i personally have enjoyed my transactions with joe so im sticking here for the long haul... that is until proline no longer makes strings....


----------



## *ProLine*

Just an FYI:

I am at the IBO Bedford, 1st leg of national triple crown. If you see me, pleaseeee feel free to introduce yourselves, and just say hello.
You will see the ProLine truck, and I'll be wearing the ProLine BowStrings polo most of time 

Thank you everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Tony219er

Still waiting on mine....hopefully the serving locations are right this time around. I've never seen cables so wrong.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Tony219er said:


> Still waiting on mine....hopefully the serving locations are right this time around. I've never seen cables so wrong.[/
> With any company there are going to be an issue arise form time to time and with Proline who has very few of these issues they are always made right!! That is what Joe has proven to do when they do happen! Good luck


----------



## Tony219er

mathews xt 600 said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on mine....hopefully the serving locations are right this time around. I've never seen cables so wrong.[/
> With any company there are going to be an issue arise form time to time and with Proline who has very few of these issues they are always made right!! That is what Joe has proven to do when they do happen! Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it happens and I've been real patient with them, but I've tried calling, PM'ing and have gotten no response yet. Just getting frustrated, and I'm not bad mouthing them but they're not making a good first impression on me.
Click to expand...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Tony219er said:


> mathews xt 600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it happens and I've been real patient with them, but I've tried calling, PM'ing and have gotten no response yet. Just getting frustrated, and I'm not bad mouthing them but they're not making a good first impression on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Send reezon 11 a pm and he will get to the bottom of it. You can find him in this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## reezen11

Pm me when you get a chance I will see what's up


----------



## Tony219er

reezen11 said:


> Pm me when you get a chance I will see what's up


Well I got the replacements in the mail today.....WRONG again! I even gave them the serving measurements and they're still in the wrong spots, I wrote down what I gave them and they're over 2" off. Needless to say I'm done with Proline, now I get to wait even longer to get a set of correct strings and cables!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Tony219er said:


> Well I got the replacements in the mail today.....WRONG again! I even gave them the serving measurements and they're still in the wrong spots, I wrote down what I gave them and they're over 2" off. Needless to say I'm done with Proline, now I get to wait even longer to get a set of correct strings and cables!


What exactly is wrong on them?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Cdpkook132 said:


> What exactly is wrong on them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Serving locations on the "Y" cables, I'm not bad mouthing the company just frustrated. The strings looked beautiful otherwise. They're taking care of the issue and refunding my money.


----------



## *ProLine*

This is why I love this thread... It gets to show that we have our mistakes too! 

This gentleman received not one, but TWO sets that were not right.. on a bow we have built a countless # of sets. Now he is out time, money, etc..
Well, we refunded the $, deserved it. Now I'm personally going to go in and kick butt at the manufacturing facility  

Basically, this showed we had a weakness.. whether it was a day, a week, etc..a weakness somewhere... So, I guarantee we fix it. I guarantee he gets the perfect set he had originally asked for.
We will make a weakness into a strength, guaranteed. That is how we build our company.

In short.. sometimes we have something happen. I guarantee to make it right ;-)

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

joe will always make it right if there is ever a issue .. dealt with him for years now and he has always been more than willing to do whatever it takes to get what i needed ... thanks again joe for all you have done for me.....


----------



## Steven721

I had Proline build a string for my old PSE a few months back. It looks amazing! I can't say much for the performance as I haven't had a chance to do much shooting.


----------



## droppin bucks

You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the differance between flame and red trying to decide between red, black and tan and flame ,black and tan
Thanks Chris


----------



## reezen11

droppin bucks said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the differance between flame and red trying to decide between red, black and tan and flame ,black and tan
> Thanks Chris


actually i do heres a color sample


----------



## reezen11

and here is a xs2 color chart ...


----------



## Cdpkook132

Wish there was a red and black speckle in the XS2 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

*ProLine* said:


> This is why I love this thread... It gets to show that we have our mistakes too!
> 
> This gentleman received not one, but TWO sets that were not right.. on a bow we have built a countless # of sets. Now he is out time, money, etc..
> Well, we refunded the $, deserved it. Now I'm personally going to go in and kick butt at the manufacturing facility
> 
> Basically, this showed we had a weakness.. whether it was a day, a week, etc..a weakness somewhere... So, I guarantee we fix it. I guarantee he gets the perfect set he had originally asked for.
> We will make a weakness into a strength, guaranteed. That is how we build our company.
> 
> In short.. sometimes we have something happen. I guarantee to make it right ;-)
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe you couldn't have spoken or presented yourself any better in the PM's we exchanged, again I wasn't saying anything bad about your Company and the strings and servings were beautiful! I will say Proline's CS and ownership is a class act and very well spoken, I know ALL companies make mistakes....we're human, unfortunately it does though and they just happened to be mine, my kinda luck!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Any sales coming up Joe? Maybe a memorial day sale?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks for being real Joe. Every company has had an issue from time to time but it's how it's taken care of that makes the difference. I have seen you go above and beyond to make customers satisfied and that along with an amazing product is what sets Proline apart. Thanks again


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> Any sales coming up Joe? Maybe a memorial day sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


*You think everyone would like a sale?????? Hmmm*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Tony219er said:


> Joe you couldn't have spoken or presented yourself any better in the PM's we exchanged, again I wasn't saying anything bad about your Company and the strings and servings were beautiful! I will say Proline's CS and ownership is a class act and very well spoken, I know ALL companies make mistakes....we're human, unfortunately it does though and they just happened to be mine, my kinda luck!




Don't think your the only one with bad luck. 

I have my share of bad luck :lol: 


(Just so we are clear I meant in general not with Proline, I have had nothing but good luck with their strings)


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> *You think everyone would like a sale?????? Hmmm*


I think others would. Need to get ready for hunting! If you do I will keep it simple this time  all red.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker338

Joe really like all the pic. of your strings BUT? How about some pic. of your operation? Bet the guys here on AT wuold like to see what goes into making strings on a comerical level. Its one thing to see great strings and another to see the work that goes into making them.


----------



## Cdpkook132

kicker338 said:


> Joe really like all the pic. of your strings BUT? How about some pic. of your operation? Bet the guys here on AT wuold like to see what goes into making strings on a comerical level. Its one thing to see great strings and another to see the work that goes into making them.


I would like to see this too! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbusanga

just received my proline streak freaks

major: black
minor: bronze
edged with red

looks great !

will post pics this weekend

great CS at proline ! big thanks to Amanda for getting these sent to me before i could arrange payment (was outside USA) to make sure i received them on time. All is square now, good to see trust in this day and age.


----------



## reezen11

hmmmm a sale at proline?


----------



## Babyk

JOE 
lets see a sale for next weekend!!!

I need a new set of strings :wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1763827&p=1064178068#post1064178068

Sale!!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

Babyk said:


> JOE
> lets see a sale for next weekend!!!
> 
> I need a new set of strings :wink:



its on !!! 65.00 a set shipped....


----------



## *ProLine*

kicker338 said:


> Joe really like all the pic. of your strings BUT? How about some pic. of your operation? Bet the guys here on AT wuold like to see what goes into making strings on a comerical level. Its one thing to see great strings and another to see the work that goes into making them.


Ask, and you shall receive...

We are now in the works of putting an HD film together to show some of what we do!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Babyk

Joe is King of Stings!!!!!!!!
Great job setting up the sale by member and customer request!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Joe is top notch, I had an issue with a set of cables and the guy went above and beyond to take care of the issue....he personally did the set and I can't wait to try the strings I hear so much good about. Thanks again Joe!

PS; Joe check your email.


----------



## kicker338

*ProLine* said:


> Ask, and you shall receive...
> 
> We are now in the works of putting an HD film together to show some of what we do!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yuo just made my day Joe can't wait to see it Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

No problem at all!

We of course can not show everything, but we can show a lot! I'll even be sure to give a few sneak peaks of our testing facility in Ohio 

Were here to please, and moving forward every day. We have a goal, and many little goals in between that one. Were on a mission, 

Thanks everyone!!

Also, everyone, please post pics!!


----------



## Strotherized

*ProLine* said:


> No problem at all!
> 
> We of course can not show everything, but we can show a lot! I'll even be sure to give a few sneak peaks of our testing facility in Ohio
> 
> Were here to please, and moving forward every day. We have a goal, and many little goals in between that one. Were on a mission,
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Also, everyone, please post pics!![/QUOT E]
> This is great to hear! So what were the XS2 results joe? How does all that testing work? Does it show big advantages/disadvantages in other builders strings & cables, i mean doesnt bcy and others show testing results before you purchase the material? I think that's a sweet idea!! Thanks in advance joe.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Pics will be coming soon of my new strings. I was putting them on and found a hairline crack in my top limb so new ones are on the way. I guess I should consider myself lucky that I found it before it blew up.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump for the best!!


----------



## *ProLine*

This is great to hear! So what were the XS2 results joe? How does all that testing work? Does it show big advantages/disadvantages in other builders strings & cables, i mean doesnt bcy and others show testing results before you purchase the material? I think that's a sweet idea!! Thanks in advance joe.[/QUOTE]

Xs2, its a great material. You see many of your top shooters now using this material.
As far as material companies showing test results, yes to a very select few, otherwise its hear say. We do get to work directly with the companies, and we compare to our testing as well.

8190 is another fantastic material, cant go wrong..! Testing has proven itself with this material already as well..


----------



## EnglishKev

*ProLine* said:


> This is great to hear! So what were the XS2 results joe? How does all that testing work? Does it show big advantages/disadvantages in other builders strings & cables, i mean doesnt bcy and others show testing results before you purchase the material? I think that's a sweet idea!! Thanks in advance joe.


Xs2, its a great material. You see many of your top shooters now using this material.
As far as material companies showing test results, yes to a very select few, otherwise its hear say. We do get to work directly with the companies, and we compare to our testing as well.

8190 is another fantastic material, cant go wrong..! Testing has proven itself with this material already as well..[/QUOTE]

I'll agree with that.
My 3D bows all have Xs2 strings, they have never shot better.
Out of six open shoots I have attended so far this year, I have four 1st placings, a 2nd and a 3rd (I shoot Unlimited, which is the top class in our NFAS shoots).
Great string material, awsome string maker. 
Thanks:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## pbusanga

*My new Elite Hunter strings*

Pics of new strings Streak freaks

major: Black
Minor Bronze and Red

will post pics when installed as well


----------



## Tony219er

Got mine on...
































Turned out great.


----------



## reezen11

will have some new colors to show off soon... its a 3 color string this time !!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

A couple pics of my new strings with my new black limbs. It really doesn't get any better than Proline. Thanks


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Just got in a couple new sets of Streak Freaks in the new 8190 material...can't wait to get them on my bows!


----------



## l3rian

I am in the market for a set of new strings and cables for my Quest Primal. It all seems so confusing to me. I see so many different bows with different string set ups. Some are bigger with more strands and some are smaller with less strands. Some have different servings than others. How is a person supposed to know what they need with so many different factors to choose from? A lot of people, like myself, dont know where to start. I dont know if it matters, but my setup is a 2011 Quest Primal with a 29" draw, 60 to 70lb draw set at 60lbs with the ceramic cable slide. It has the dual Sync cam system. The bow is used mainly for hunting, but I shoot it as much as I can. That ranges from 30 to 300 shots in a week. For my bow with this type of set up, what combination of string and servings would you recommend for maximum performance without string twist, creep, and noise be?


----------



## bristeroutdoors

I'm not a bow tech, but I'll give this a shot. I believe a standard bowstring has 20-24 strands. Theoretically a thinner string, or thinner string fibers, would shoot faster than a thicker string. But as with all things pertaining to archery, that's relative to your bow and setup. You would have to consult a bow tech or string builder to get a more technical answer on how much it really matters. You can special order strings in just about any configuration, but most bowstring makers have a general formula they go by, though materials and building techniques vary from builder to builder.

Contact the folks at ProLine through their website www.prolinebowstrings.com, they can tell you anything you need to know.


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, I'm going to place an order very soon. What would be the best for my bow? I've always used 452X but want a bit more speed from my bow, so......what string material?? I'd prefer no stretch strings material too. I'll be going with green and black strings and green serving


----------



## reezen11

l3rian said:


> I am in the market for a set of new strings and cables for my Quest Primal. It all seems so confusing to me. I see so many different bows with different string set ups. Some are bigger with more strands and some are smaller with less strands. Some have different servings than others. How is a person supposed to know what they need with so many different factors to choose from? A lot of people, like myself, dont know where to start. I dont know if it matters, but my setup is a 2011 Quest Primal with a 29" draw, 60 to 70lb draw set at 60lbs with the ceramic cable slide. It has the dual Sync cam system. The bow is used mainly for hunting, but I shoot it as much as I can. That ranges from 30 to 300 shots in a week. For my bow with this type of set up, what combination of string and servings would you recommend for maximum performance without string twist, creep, and noise be?


shoot me or *proline * a p.m . and we can help yaget all your questions answered .. also can call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will be helpful as well...


----------



## bristeroutdoors

You can't go wrong with 452x. I'm about to test some of the new 8190 strings, so I can't speak for them yet. 452X is all I've had in custom strings before these. Every time, I gained speed over the stock strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I just had a set of the new xs2 made and am very pleased. I have about 500 shots on them now in 90 degree heat and no rotation or stretch yet. Have not shot it through the chrono yet so I'm not sure of the speeds. I was shooting 289 to 292 with 452x.


----------



## *ProLine*

Honestly, Xs2, 8190, 452x... I guarantee that you will be pleased. Their all great materials.


----------



## pbusanga

just a quick heads up...no big deal..... unpacked my strings and the wire holding the ends was not secure and fell off before i realized..damn !! now not sure how much twists were lost etc..grrr!!


----------



## Quikhonda

Great strings with Proline.. Cant go wrong. They are top shelf. Great service.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello everyone!

Thank you for all the pictures, feedback, and side notes to better our product and service.

I'll post a bundle of pictures this week 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Quikhonda

Guys and Gals Proline makes the best string out there just saying from experience. Just got a new Mathews Monster 7.0 will need a set for them pretty soon. Probably red and white. Cant wait to get some prolines on it.. plus great customer service with Amanda!!


----------



## gf319804

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures, feedback, and side notes to better our product and service.
> 
> I'll post a bundle of pictures this week
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


If you have any pics of a black/silver/orange string and cable freak set with clear halo servings, I would love to see them, as they are most likely the set I ordered last week.  can't wait to get them thrown on my Z28 and get back to shooting!


----------



## skullytheguy

My new strings on my Alphaburner.


----------



## reezen11

looking good thanks for sharing ..


----------



## sethbowman

Just got my second set from proline. The quality and turn around time is second to none. Here is a preview. Neon pink/neon green. Will get pictures installed later


----------



## Babyk

Joe is the KING of STRINGS IN MY BOOK!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Yeip and double Yeip! If your wanting the BEST strings on the market today, get a set of ProLines! Once you shoot these strings you'll never go back to a different manufacturer again! I have 2 sets that are 4 years old, 7500 shots+ on both sets, still look new, no creep, no peep rotation, no fraying! Call Miss Amanda today to order you a set of the best!

shoot reezen11, me or *proline * a p.m . and we can help ya get all your questions answered .. also you can call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will be helpful as well....


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Hey Joe, Love the black/yellow freaks! Care to clue me in as to what you put on the UE? I'm dyin cause it hasn't showed up yet and I wanna bask in its glory!!!!! You got it all trained up to just shoot X's for me right?:wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132

Guess what showed up yesterday!











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Right on guys!!! Looking great!!

Hope to hear from all of our customers 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## redneck_pf

Got mine in today! Awesome set of strings. Threw them on the bow, checked it on a draw board and perfection! Dressed up the ole goat quite a bit. 










Thanks Proline!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reezen11

great pics ... keep em coming i will have a new color combo to share with you soon... new to my regular schedule anyway... lol


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, almost ready to order. I'm going to go with 452X Cables and 8190 for the string but still undecided on the colors.....why is this so hard??? LOL


----------



## reezen11

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, almost ready to order. I'm going to go with 452X Cables and 8190 for the string but still undecided on the colors.....why is this so hard??? LOL


im stuck on one color combo until now... so i cant be of much help there ... but get your order in as i kn ow it wont be long until regular pricing goes back into affect.


----------



## Cdpkook132

redneck_pf said:


> Got mine in today! Awesome set of strings. Threw them on the bow, checked it on a draw board and perfection! Dressed up the ole goat quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Proline!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Let's see the entire goat!

Going to try to get my new red cables on my alpha burner tomorrow.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Let's see the entire goat!
> 
> Going to try to get my new red cables on my alpha burner tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


i beleive this gentleman knows what colors im going with next......


----------



## redneck_pf

Cdpkook132 said:


> Let's see the entire goat!
> 
> Going to try to get my new red cables on my alpha burner tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get a pic of the whole bow and post up tomorrow. The strings look sweet on it.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> i beleive this gentleman knows what colors im going with next......


Yes I do! Do they happen to look anything like this:


















I kept it red an black for the burner but they are some sweet strings. Shot my first 300 Vegas round last night with my prolines as well!



Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Installing the new Freaks on the Katera now, will post pictures when they are on.........:wink:


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Well wouldn't ya know it, get the old strings off......... go to put the new strings on............. and POW!!!!!!! Bow press has a meltdown, come apart, pretty much explodes :boom: luckily the bow came out of it un hurt, I still have all my fingers, and no animals were harmed during this proceedure...:wink: But now alas I have to re-build the press before I can finish installing my strings. Guess its time to grab the back-up bow and go shoot to relieve some frustration!!!!!!!!



IdahoCowboy said:


> Installing the new Freaks on the Katera now, will post pictures when they are on.........:wink:


----------



## BrownDog2

Can I get the streak freaks with Black as main, and Fluorescent Yellow, and Fluorescent Green as minor color? Anyone seen this combo or have a picture of one?

I will call Monday morning with the payment. 2008 Bowtech Constitution 28.5 inch draw. 
Thanks Brock


----------



## EnglishKev

BrownDog2 said:


> Can I get the streak freaks with Black as main, and Fluorescent Yellow, and Fluorescent Green as minor color? Anyone seen this combo or have a picture of one?
> 
> I will call Monday morning with the payment. 2008 Bowtech Constitution 28.5 inch draw.
> Thanks Brock


I got the 'twinstreaks' in black with flogreen and silver for my AlienX.
They look real good, I reckon your color choice will look good too.

Kev


----------



## IdahoCowboy

I'm sure they can hook you up with black/flo yellow/flo green twin freaks...... That's gonna be one sweet set of strings! :wink:


BrownDog2 said:


> Can I get the streak freaks with Black as main, and Fluorescent Yellow, and Fluorescent Green as minor color? Anyone seen this combo or have a picture of one?
> 
> I will call Monday morning with the payment. 2008 Bowtech Constitution 28.5 inch draw.
> Thanks Brock


----------



## Quikhonda

Thinking about a set of red black and white for the monster 7. My dad whom I havent seen in 30 yrs visited me for the first time this weekend. He wanted to film me shooting and he complimented me on the strings on my Z7 which came from proline. What he liked most about them was the deep colors. He was pretty impressed by them and my ability to stack arrows at 30 yrds. lol 

Thanks proline even non shooters like your strings..


----------



## sethbowman

Got em on!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Those look sweet!!!! YEIP!



sethbowman said:


> View attachment 1378285
> Got em on!


----------



## jjtrain44

just ordered mine, and i can already tell a huge difference in the level of professionalism from some other string makers i have spoken too, Amanda made the experience which should be a happy and enjoyable one so very simple and pleasant and in less than 5 minutes i'm excited and a happy customer, if the strings turn out anywhere near the level of customer service i have recieved then PROLINE is really on to something


----------



## IRISH_11

Just wanted to drop a plug for Joe and the gang at Proline. I just received a new set of strings and cables and put them on my bow this past Wednesday. I shot roughly twenty shots through the bow with the new strings and cables. Thursday night I headed South to the ASA Pro-Am in London, KY. Friday morning I shot roughly another 20 arrows just to make sure my sight tape was good. At 1:00pm Friday we started the team shoot and as luck would have it my team took first in the team shoot with a score of 20 up on ten targets. That got each team member a cool $80.00. Long story short I shot in the semi-pro class shooting 20 targets on Saturday and the other 20 on Sunday and finished 5th in semi-pro with a score of 424 with 17 12's. Thanks Joe and Brad I love me some proline strings!!! Strings never even thought about moving all weekend.


----------



## reezen11

they sure do!!!! just like that as a matter of fact.. well i may have changed the major minor mix a bit but thats the colors... 




Cdpkook132 said:


> Yes I do! Do they happen to look anything like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it red an black for the burner but they are some sweet strings. Shot my first 300 Vegas round last night with my prolines as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

should have pics to share in the next day or so... as soon as they come in im putting them on...


----------



## *ProLine*

IRISH_11 said:


> Just wanted to drop a plug for Joe and the gang at Proline. I just received a new set of strings and cables and put them on my bow this past Wednesday. I shot roughly twenty shots through the bow with the new strings and cables. Thursday night I headed South to the ASA Pro-Am in London, KY. Friday morning I shot roughly another 20 arrows just to make sure my sight tape was good. At 1:00pm Friday we started the team shoot and as luck would have it my team took first in the team shoot wit
> h a score of 20 up on ten targets. That got each team member a cool $80.00. Long story short I shot in the semi-pro class shooting 20 targets on Saturday and the other 20 on Sunday and finished 5th in semi-pro with a score of 424 with 17 12's. Thanks Joe and Brad I love me some proline strings!!! Strings never even thought about moving all weekend.


Very cool story!
Thank you for sharing!

ProLine BowStrings, "The evolution of quality BowStrings"

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## IdahoCowboy

:thumbs_up can't wait to see!



reezen11 said:


> should have pics to share in the next day or so... as soon as they come in im putting them on...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I finally received my new Proline strings for my DS-3800 this morning, it is a long way to Australia so it takes a while. Initial impressions were very good, the strings appear to be very well made with tight servings and a nice waxy feel to the strings. I didn't go for fancy colors, just black and tan like the strings on most of my other bows. The string and cables were very good for length and were fitted as they were with no adjusting but will be fine tuned after a bit more shooting. The center serving was not long enough to cover the second STS on the Darton, it was about 1/2" short and there was no serving for the main STS but that was soon remedied. I tied in the nocking points and D loop then installed the peep ready for the big test. The last 4 or 5 strings I have bought from AT sellers have all had some degree of peep rotation ranging from a little to a lot. I have never had any problems with Winners Choice but they have priced themselves out of my budget. I drew the bow half expecting to see the peep turn but it came straight back, I let down and drew again for the same result. I set up a target and shot about 30 arrows with the peep coming back square every time. Time will tell but it looks like Proline may really be quality strings at a budget price.


----------



## reezen11

Thanks for the review! 
Glad you like your proline strings..


----------



## mdnabors

Good to hear Aussie...mine should be on the way. Can't wait to try em out! Will post pics when I get her rigged up


----------



## Cdpkook132

Good to hear aussie. I have never had a problem with peep rotation on my prolines. Next time specify about the sts serving and i am sure joe will get it right. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I finally received my new Proline strings for my DS-3800 this morning, it is a long way to Australia so it takes a while. Initial impressions were very good, the strings appear to be very well made with tight servings and a nice waxy feel to the strings. I didn't go for fancy colors, just black and tan like the strings on most of my other bows. The string and cables were very good for length and were fitted as they were with no adjusting but will be fine tuned after a bit more shooting. The center serving was not long enough to cover the second STS on the Darton, it was about 1/2" short and there was no serving for the main STS but that was soon remedied. I tied in the nocking points and D loop then installed the peep ready for the big test. The last 4 or 5 strings I have bought from AT sellers have all had some degree of peep rotation ranging from a little to a lot . I have never had any problems with Winners Choice but they have priced themselves out of my budget. I drew the bow half expecting to see the peep turn but it came straight back, I let down and drew again for the same result. I set up a target and shot about 30 arrows with the peep coming back square every time. Time will tell but it looks like Proline may really be quality strings at a budget price.


Very awesome review!!

The feedback is great! And if you don't mind, I would like to see about those specs for the center and Sts, to ensure our next customer, or even yourself, gets a string with perfect locations.

Thank you!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## IdahoCowboy

That is the ProLine I know and trust, always trying to make things perfect!!! If you don't already have a set of ProLines, Getcha some and experience "The Evolution of Quality BowStrings"!!!!!:wink:



*ProLine* said:


> Very awesome review!!
> 
> The feedback is great! *And if you don't mind, I would like to see about those specs for the center and Sts, to ensure our next customer, or even yourself, gets a string with perfect locations*.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

What is the total diameter of center serving being used as a standard. I got my strings on yesterday and the nock fit is looser then I like to see. I ran into this on my last 2 sets as well, but it seems a little more critical with my hunting bow and on this set a little worse than the others.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Center serving was perfect fit for my nocks.


----------



## Cdpkook132

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Center serving was perfect fit for my nocks.


What nocks are you using? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Cdpkook132 said:


> What nocks are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Easton Microlite Super Nocks.


----------



## *ProLine*

We like to have a nock fit of .108"-.112".
This provides a slim fit, for most nocks, snug for some.

We try to be sure that its not TOO TIGHT, reason being is a lot of these hard cams wuth short axle to axles, out a lot of stress on the nocks... The last thing we need to do is to put more pressure on the nock.

Now, there is a point of being too thin, where you would actually find inconsistent arrow flight, just like if its too tight. If you have a set of calipers at hand, check the diameter. It won't be exact due to being a fiber, but definetly close enough for us to have an idea. Pm me that info, I'll be sure to communicate with you.

Thank you!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## IdahoCowboy

TTT for the best BowStrings on the market!!!!


----------



## colo_dually

These strings have performed very well for me in recent weeks, shot the CT State IBO match last weekend. Score was above my personal average, and the event was enjoyable. I see myself shooting ProLine strings for quite a while, great product at a great price.


----------



## mathews xt 600

They are the best!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Nice set up Colo Dually, but I think you need some additional stabilization! :wink: Glad your happy with your ProLines, they are by far the best strings on the market!



colo_dually said:


> These strings have performed very well for me in recent weeks, shot the CT State IBO match last weekend. Score was above my personal average, and the event was enjoyable. I see myself shooting ProLine strings for quite a while, great product at a great price.


----------



## tjandy

Awesome strings. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> We like to have a nock fit of .108"-.112".
> This provides a slim fit, for most nocks, snug for some.
> 
> We try to be sure that its not TOO TIGHT, reason being is a lot of these hard cams wuth short axle to axles, out a lot of stress on the nocks... The last thing we need to do is to put more pressure on the nock.
> 
> Now, there is a point of being too thin, where you would actually find inconsistent arrow flight, just like if its too tight. If you have a set of calipers at hand, check the diameter. It won't be exact due to being a fiber, but definetly close enough for us to have an idea. Pm me that info, I'll be sure to communicate with you.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I will try to get a caliper on it this weekend and let you know. May just end going with a Unibushing and Small groove G nocks though too.


----------



## elkbow69

Ordered my string set last friday and package arrived today. Thanks Proline, They look great! Will get em on the bow soon and post up some pics.
Grey/green with OD Green servings.


----------



## T.P.O.#3

just ordered a set of camo and black freaks havent seen camo color before anybody got any pics of this i would like to see thanks


----------



## EnglishKev

T.P.O.#3 said:


> just ordered a set of camo and black freaks havent seen camo color before anybody got any pics of this i would like to see thanks


Don't know if you can make it out from this photo, but the strings are Camo, Autumn, Flogreen speckle.

Kev


----------



## T.P.O.#3

thanks kev looks good


----------



## *ProLine*

tjandy said:


> Awesome strings.
> 
> View attachment 1381612
> 
> View attachment 1381614
> View attachment 1381616
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!

Thank you!!!!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## LA Outlaw

Thanks Joe for another great set of strings. Put a set on my Anarchy! Nasty has a new meaning.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Burners new strings.
1 color for ultimate reliability in the field.

They tuner out great. Need to still tune a little but timing was close. Need to put a peep in as well.






































Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher

Nice looking camo string.


EnglishKev said:


> Don't know if you can make it out from this photo, but the strings are Camo, Autumn, Flogreen speckle.
> 
> Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

***Exciting News***

ProLine BowStrings is proud to announce that Professional archer Dave Cousins and ProLine BowStrings have made a great relationship, and Professional Archer, Dave cousins has been having great success with ProLine Bowstrings rigged on is equipment.

Dave cousins is one of the greatest archers of our time, with a continuing list of accomplishments. As a competitor in several venues, he knows that his equipment has to be top notch, to keep him on the podium, and that is exactly why we are very happy for Professional Archer Dave Cousins to have chosen ProLine BowStrings.

ProFessional Archer Dave Cousins, set up consist of...
BCY, 8190.. Served end loops of .007" halo... And end servings done in the .014" halo. Center served in 62xs. 

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask Dave Cousins on our Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998

Thank 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Way to go ProLine! Dave is an awesome archer, and an extremely nice guy! He will always take time to talk to people, especially kids, and as Joe said is one of the all time greats in Archery! I'm proud to have him aboard our ProLine team!!!



*ProLine* said:


> http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/...view¤t=Pro-Line-small.gif&mediafilter=noflash
> 
> 
> ***Exciting News***
> 
> ProLine BowStrings is proud to announce that Professional archer Dave Cousins and ProLine BowStrings have made a great relationship, and Professional Archer, Dave cousins has been having great success with ProLine Bowstrings rigged on is equipment.
> 
> Dave cousins is one of the greatest archers of our time, with a continuing list of accomplishments. As a competitor in several venues, he knows that his equipment has to be top notch, to keep him on the podium, and that is exactly why we are very happy for Professional Archer Dave Cousins to have chosen ProLine BowStrings.
> 
> ProFessional Archer Dave Cousins, set up consist of...
> BCY, 8190.. Served end loops of .007" halo... And end servings done in the .014" halo. Center served in 62xs.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask Dave Cousins on our Facebook page
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/...view¤t=Pro-Line-small.gif&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## gf319804

Finally got my bow back together and snapped a few pics. The ProLine threads look sweet!


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow!! Very sharp! Love the color combo! Streak-Freaks by ProLine BowStrings never cease to amaze me! They are sick looking!  

Thank you for the pictures, it means a lot to us for our customers to truly put the time and effort forth to showing how happy they are with our products.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

***ATTENTION***

For those of you that have not visited our "FaceBook Page". Please do! 

For those that want to save $$$ on their next ProLine BowStrings purchase, go to our page and find out how!! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jfuller17

*ProLine* said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> For those of you that have not visited our "FaceBook Page". Please do!
> 
> For those that want to save $$$ on their next ProLine BowStrings purchase, go to our page and find out how!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe,

Thats great about Dave!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!

It's been a great partnership so far, truly enjoy Dave Cousins. Great to have,yet another shooter of his caliber on board.

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

here are a few pics as promised!!! red balck and silver streak freaks ... clear end servings .


thanks!!! JOE!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good!!!!

I like the Idler on that thing! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> here are a few pics as promised!!! red balck and silver streak freaks ... clear end servings .
> 
> 
> thanks!!! JOE!!!


guys these pictures do the bow no justice at all these strings are not dull like seen in the pictures...


----------



## jjtrain44

got mine in today had to make some adjustment to them ...had a bit of slack in them but nothing a few twists wont solve ,i'll get some pics up soon


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> For those of you that have not visited our "FaceBook Page". Please do!
> 
> For those that want to save $$$ on their next ProLine BowStrings purchase, go to our page and find out how!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Please continue to take advantage of this!!!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## edgerat

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It's been a great partnership so far, truly enjoy Dave Cousins. Great to have,yet another shooter of his caliber on board.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I think he is the only shooter of his caliber.... Order inbound for rainbow skittles!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Very cool!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bristeroutdoors

This is an awesome deal! 



*ProLine* said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> For those of you that have not visited our "FaceBook Page". Please do!
> 
> For those that want to save $$$ on their next ProLine BowStrings purchase, go to our page and find out how!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jjtrain44

got the strings on today, they look great cant wait to shoot it ....i will post pics tonight after work


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! Looking forward to it 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jjtrain44

my 2011 HCA x10 with proline flo green with purple and black streak freaks and purple serving.......the pics dont do them justice


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome news about Dave Cousins. I enjoy watching some of the videos on you tube of him shooting!


----------



## reezen11

looking for strings? looking for quality? looking for epndable service if needed? 
well proline is your answer . give em a call and order yours today.. or visit the website . website i beleive is going to get a few added features soon.. so be sure to check back..


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Drum roll please.............*

Here is the newest additions to my rigs....... UE Royal blue/Flo Yellow.........Katera Black major/Flo Yellow minor freaks!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Joe and Amanda,
Thank you very much for all of your expertise on bow strings. Folks, they make some very good strings and cables and if a mistake is made then they take care of it ASAP. You see, I ordered some 82nd airborne strings and cables and received a cable that was served to one spec which was a little short of the right spec...there are actually 3 different spec sheets which is not their fault. I contacted them ASAP as I was trying to put together a bow for IBO States and informed them of the mishap. They were very nice about it and turned around some cables and sent them to me priority....I did win states in my division...and I have them to partially thank for that. This is a quality product and great customer service. Again, thank you to Joe and Amanda for taking the time to make things right. Cheers!
Fred Berg


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Can never have to many................*

Back up strings for all my bows, all ProLine!:wink: Most of them have already been pre-fit, peeps and loops installed, for quick and easy replacement in the field! Some say I am a collector, I say I just like to be prepared!:tongue:


----------



## jjtrain44

got to get out and shoot my new proline strings today, and i must say i was impressed to say the least i have definately picked up speed because i am using the same arrows and same target only change was my strings and i was sinking my fmj's thru my target today a good 8-10 inches farther than normal, also not one adjustment had to be made to my sight center punching the target ...i am very comfortable in saying customer service A+, product A+, and i will be a proline repeat customer in the future


thank you proline staff for making my first set of custom strings a happy experience :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

jjtrain44 said:


> got to get out and shoot my new proline strings today, and i must say i was impressed to say the least i have definately picked up speed because i am using the same arrows and same target only change was my strings and i was sinking my fmj's thru my target today a good 8-10 inches farther than normal, also not one adjustment had to be made to my sight center punching the target ...i am very comfortable in saying customer service A+, product A+, and i will be a proline repeat customer in the future
> excellent glad your happy with your choice in string makers... thanks
> 
> thank you proline staff for making my first set of custom strings a happy experience :thumbs_up


excellent!!! glad your happy with your choice in string makers... thanks


----------



## mdnabors

*Proline Streak Freaks on my new MR6*

Finally got em on today! They are a pretty familiar color on here, but dang they look good :wink: Now gotta put some shots through them. Looking forward to it. 

Also have to mention, when I placed my original order the wrong color strings were sent. I contacted Amanda and she took care of the mistake and sent me out the correct color strings within a few days with no questions asked. Great strings and great service! Thanks Joe, Amanda, and crews. Here are some pics of their work :darkbeer:


----------



## T.P.O.#3

Ordered mine last thursday they were in my mailbox monday cant beat that they look awsome i have not had time to install yet but will post pics when i do thanks joe for great service and anybody on the fence about ordering dont hesitate


----------



## l3rian

I recently purchased a set of strings from Proline and had the pleasure of dry firing my bow during peep installation. Lets just say is was a fray. So my question is: I am unsure what the cost is for just a bow string, no cables, just one custom built string?


----------



## lavazhole

I've got a set for a Z cam Z28 all black for sale brand new....


----------



## dKilla

lavazhole said:


> I've got a set for a Z cam Z28 all black for sale brand new....


Sent you a pm on elite forum.


----------



## reezen11

l3rian said:


> i recently purchased a set of strings from proline and had the pleasure of dry firing my bow during peep installation. Lets just say is was a fray. So my question is: I am unsure what the cost is for just a bow string, no cables, just one custom built string?


best bet is to call amanda for a quote ..:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day Proline customers!!!!


----------



## EnglishKev

For a young lady in my club, a set of 452X in purple with flo-green streaks on her purple Hoyt Vipertec.
Her arrows are purple, her quiver is purple, guess you could say she likes purple:wink:
I think she will be pleased.

The strings went on perfectly, a few twists one side of the yoke to straighten a bit of cam lean, and a twist in the control cable to sync the cams and job done:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## reezen11

EnglishKev said:


> For a young lady in my club, a set of 452X in purple with flo-green streaks on her purple Hoyt Vipertec.
> Her arrows are purple, her quiver is purple, guess you could say she likes purple:wink:
> I think she will be pleased.
> 
> The strings went on perfectly, a few twists one side of the yoke to straighten a bit of cam lean, and a twist in the control cable to sync the cams and job done:thumbs_up
> 
> Kev


i cant let my daughter see this or i will be buying a new bow! purple is her favorite color... shes got the strings and accesories but not the bow...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have been crazy busy lately but there have been a lot of great additions to the pics in here has me thinking pretty hard about the next color combo for my bow.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I have been crazy busy lately but there have been a lot of great additions to the pics in here has me thinking pretty hard about the next color combo for my bow.


yeah busy making smokers.... and never invited me to do any taste testing for him...


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for all of the support, and pictures everyone!! We greatly appreciate it!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*What are some questions about our products, materials, or our production that some of you may have....??

I want this thread to contain as much information as possible, to help answer anyone's questions of interest towards ProLine BowStrings.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> *What are some questions about our products, materials, or our production that some of you may have....??
> 
> I want this thread to contain as much information as possible, to help answer anyone's questions of interest towards ProLine BowStrings.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



What is the pricing for individual pieces? 
Buss in particular, but also interested in strings and controls?

What is your standard yoke length? What is your standard yoke type if not specified? Floating or static?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodyw333

reezen11 said:


> i cant let my daughter see this or i will be buying a new bow! purple is her favorite color... shes got the strings and accesories but not the bow...


Well here ya go another purple bow with Streak Freaks black main Flo. Purple streak built with XS2.. Show that one to her! lol


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> What is the pricing for individual pieces?
> Buss in particular, but also interested in strings and controls?
> 
> What is your standard yoke length? What is your standard yoke type if not specified? Floating or static?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


The standard yoke length is 8". 
We build as a static unless specified. 
Floating is an open option at no extra cost.

We can build the yoke lengths to whatever the customer would like.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> ***Exciting News***
> 
> ProLine BowStrings is proud to announce that Professional archer Dave Cousins and ProLine BowStrings have made a great relationship, and Professional Archer, Dave cousins has been having great success with ProLine Bowstrings rigged on is equipment.
> 
> Dave cousins is one of the greatest archers of our time, with a continuing list of accomplishments. As a competitor in several venues, he knows that his equipment has to be top notch, to keep him on the podium, and that is exactly why we are very happy for Professional Archer Dave Cousins to have chosen ProLine BowStrings.
> 
> ProFessional Archer Dave Cousins, set up consist of...
> BCY, 8190.. Served end loops of .007" halo... And end servings done in the .014" halo. Center served in 62xs.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask Dave Cousins on our Facebook page
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Yeip!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> For those of you that have not visited our "FaceBook Page". Please do!
> 
> For those that want to save $$$ on their next ProLine BowStrings purchase, go to our page and find out how!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

TTT for the best string manufacturer in the business!!! Getcha some ProLines and shoot like a pro............or at least close!:wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings
"The evolution of quality BowStrings"

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## kicker338

Joe
Any updates on showing some pics. of your operation? I ask you a while back and you said they would be coming, just wondering.


----------



## reezen11

kicker338 said:


> Joe
> Any updates on showing some pics. of your operation? I ask you a while back and you said they would be coming, just wondering.


x 2


----------



## *ProLine*

kicker338 said:


> Joe
> Any updates on showing some pics. of your operation? I ask you a while back and you said they would be coming, just wondering.


Absolutely.
We are having some professional photography and video done.

It will take a little time to complete, as we have to be careful of showing too much.

We are also doing some video's to help aid in a few things with bows, and your ProLine BowStrings.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## gf319804

This may have been asked already, but do you all build cables for a limb driver rest?


----------



## reezen11

gf319804 said:


> This may have been asked already, but do you all build cables for a limb driver rest?


yes sir we sure do!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best in the business!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Past, current, future customers....!!!

What is it that leads you to choose ProLine BowStrings...?

-Local pro shop dealer...

-Local shooters, word of mouth..

-Friends, word of mouth..

-Forums such as Archerytalk.com..

-professional shooters promotion of our product... Dave cousins, TIM Gillingham, etc...

OR

WHAT HAS NOT LEAD YOU TO PROLINE BOWSTRINGS YET...???

-Lack of tv/magazine advertising...

-Lack of knowledge about ProLine BowStrings..

-bad experience with ProLine BowStrings...

Other, explain.

This is all about taking the proper steps to help our customers and future customers with ProLine BowStrings. Pleaseeee participate!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

what led me to joe was the search for a string that wouldnt let me down,plain and simple . after trying several makers i tried proline and have been using their strings since then. that was a few years ago...quality and service is what keeps me coming back for more... 
thanks Joe and Amanda 
forrest


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Ditto! ProLine is the only string I have NEVER had an issue with! I have shot strings that cost me twice as much and haven't lasted half as long as my ProLines....... As long as Joe is building strings I will never switch from ProLines. Customer service is second to none also, quality is the best I've ever seen, and the people are great! Not only did I find an awesome string company, I met some amazing people I'm proud to call my friends! Thanks Joe and Amanda for everything!



reezen11 said:


> what led me to joe was the search for a string that wouldnt let me down,plain and simple . after trying several makers i tried proline and have been using their strings since then. that was a few years ago...quality and service is what keeps me coming back for more...
> thanks Joe and Amanda
> forrest


----------



## *ProLine*

I guess it's time for me to post a couple fresh pages of pictures....?????? 

If I get some YES, then I will try this weekend!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*proline* said:


> i guess it's time for me to post a couple fresh pages of pictures....??????
> 
> If i get some yes, then i will try this weekend!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> joe
> proline bowstrings


yeip!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Give me some questions, customers, speak up! The questions you ask will only help others 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

ok i will ask one..
standard yoke on strings are static or floating?


----------



## *ProLine*

As a standard, if you have any type of buss cable systems....Then you will be asked which you prefer 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> As I want to keep this thread as INFORMATIVE as possible, I would like to point out a few things about our product, that may be different than others, or even from our past products, that I seem to be getting a lot of questions about, and would like to point them out for all to see
> *
> 1st, our END LOOPS*... Yes, our end Loops are now 100% made from the .007" halo material by BCY.
> 
> *Why??*
> The reason we have decided to go to this material...well there are several
> -1st being that it does grip to the material better than other options we have used in the past, for our process, resulting in a more stable String/cable that is less apt to move, compared to some other options..such as 3D, cable fix, tag ends, 2x, etc.. This is with our process of course. Certain things work better with certain processes.
> 
> -2nd is the durability... I don't believe that there is anything more durable for an end loop, than serving. Dry fire test show the same results. So any time that we can make a product more durable, were going to.
> 
> -3rd is the diameter. Yes we would love to have used serving in the past, but due to the diameter, it was not the best option for us. Now having a material that has such a durability, grips amazingly, and small diameter, it just seems to be our best option at this time.
> 
> Everyone has had those moments when their tuning their bow, and taking cables on and off, or string, and the post on their cams has fuzzed up the Tag ends as loops... or cable fix,, etc. Well, this should help prevent that for sure.
> 
> Every decision that we decide in our process, is gone through with a fine comb, we need to know that the product we are sending out, we can be extremely proud of. As new materials hit the market, I promise that we will test, test again, and when we think its perfect, we will test again.. This will all be to ensure that you are receiving the absolute best product that we feel we can provide.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support..
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip!


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Enjoy the pics 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> Enjoy the pics
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


We are!!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Here's a pic of my new Streak Freaks on my CRX. The pic isn't very clear, but it was taken with a well-worn Blackberry. More and better pics to come later.


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow!! Very cool!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Anyone else have some cool pics to post?!


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to visit our Facebook page!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello Everyone!

We are in the midst of still doing a lot of Professional video footage, to help show our side of the industry 

What are some things that you guys would like to see/Learn about with Strings, and ProLine BowStrings??? That way we can help show exactly what everyone is wanting to see 

Thank You

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Check out our Facebook!! LIKE it !!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Joe looks like you been super busy! Headed out to put a few hundred shots on the new Katera strings.......:wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

I've got about 3000 shots on my current set of prolines and the last 1000 have been in 90°+ weather and they have preformed flawlessly. Still look new. Thanks for such quality product Joe!!


----------



## little buddy

Just got two sets for my Hoyt Alphaelite last week. Awesome threads!


----------



## reezen11

shott quality shoot Proline strings and cables.. 
i have a couple of my bows that need a new set . i will have some more pics to share soon... just have to come up with some crazy colors...


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

For those that do not keep up with our Facebook... Our staff shooter, Professional archer TIM Gillingham, has been on it hard this year!
He just killed it at Yankton, winning it, after pulling a second place the weekend before at the ASA Metropolis!!

Congrads Tim, were proud to have you stand by our products!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

thanks for the update Joe . i dont do facebook at all so keep us non facebookers in the loop buddy... thanks.


----------



## bowhunter819

*ProLine* said:


> For those that do not keep up with our Facebook... Our staff shooter, Professional archer TIM Gillingham, has been on it hard this year!
> He just killed it at Yankton, winning it, after pulling a second place the weekend before at the ASA Metropolis!!
> 
> Congrads Tim, were proud to have you stand by our products!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



MAN!!! Thats Awesome...thanks for the update joe..strings are shooting great


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Well 2-300 shots on both new sets of strings and as always......................PERFECT! No peep rotation from the get-go.........Boy I sure do love my ProLines!!!!!!! Thanks again Joe for making such a great product at a great price!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Any more pics?? Like seeing some new color combos!


----------



## reezen11

bowhunter819 said:


> Any more pics?? Like seeing some new color combos!


i will have a few to share fairly soon. just need to decide on colors... ha


----------



## mathews xt 600

It just doesn't get any better than proline bowstrings !


----------



## *ProLine*

ATTENTION:

Very high volume of orders at this time of year. We do try to keep a 3-5 business day turn around time, BUT during these times, they may be delayed a couple of days.
WE ARE CURRENTLY still at the 3-5 business days, but I did want to make sure everyone knew it was possible to be a lil longer.

We will push ourselves 100% to stay in the time frame or quicker..!!! We will NOT sacrifice our quality to do so though.

Thank you for the continued support

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Being busy is a good sign that you are doing the right thing Joe, good to see.


----------



## *ProLine*

Professional archer,Tim Gillingham's new ProLine BowStrings headed his way. He has had an amazing season, and we are happy to have him as such a strong supporter.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are looking awesome as always Joe. Really liking the top one.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks!

I thought they were pretty cool 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

shoot the choice of many pros shoot proline bowstrings..


----------



## rmscustom

Sent a email to proline last night with a question and got a response in minutes. I think I'm gonna have to get some guys set up with some prolines around here and try them out.


----------



## reezen11

rmscustom said:


> Sent a email to proline last night with a question and got a response in minutes. I think I'm gonna have to get some guys set up with some prolines around here and try them out.


you wont be dissapointed . i used my first set of proline strings a few years back and that was the end of my search for a string maker...


----------



## DarnYankee

I ordered a set of strings/cables from ProLine a few years ago and cant say enough about their quality and service. You will not be disappointed. They are the only company I will ever buy strings from ... period.


----------



## Pure Evil

Recieved my Streak Freaks yesterday, look great, will post pics once i get them installed.


----------



## rmscustom

I wish everybody would post what colors the strings are in the pics. Some awesome looking combos in this thread.


----------



## reezen11

i could try doing some but i dont want to give the wrong colors and then someone order that color and it be wrong ... but i can post a couple color charts up so here they are..


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Just installed a couple more sets today for customers! Everyone I have talked into using ProLines are extremely happy with them....I myself have shot exclusively ProLine strings for over 3 years and have never had an issue with quality or customer service! As long as Joe is twisting them I'll be shooting them! If you haven't tried a set yet your missing out!


----------



## Regohio

Joe...Any chances of getting some Pics of Strings with AP Camo? I am interested in replacing factory strings on my Hoyt Carbon Element. Also do you put on the speed nocks?

Thx


----------



## jfuller17

Ordered my second set for my other Supra.....Got flo yellow with a silver and neon orange streak freak combo. Should look killer on my red Supra. Love these strings!


----------



## 00farmcummins

Just want to say how great proline is, and i dont even have my strings i just bought on my bow yet. Got the strings and they looked great and they shipped here really fast. Went to put the strings on my z28 and they were to long. Went off of the sticker that was on my bow and the model but somehow the wrong sticker got put on it. Called them up today and talked to them about it and they are more than willing to help me and send me out new cables the first of the week that are the right size when it wasnt their fault that they were wrong in the first place. I appreciate their customer support. They have made a lifelong customer out of me. You wont hardly find any companies that will help their customers out like this and i appreciate it and will be sure to refer them to all my friends. This is what makes a company is their product and customer support and they were great on both. Thanks for everything once again. You wont find as good as company as proline.


----------



## indiana redneck

I just called today & ordered Streak Freaks for my Elite Answer. My bow is all black & my main color is blue with black streaks. I also have a blue QAD with blue cord, blue G5 Meta peep & blue Bow Bats. I think it is going to look sweet!!!


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## ete203

Just got my new set of Proline bowstrings put on today! Going out tomorrow to get it tuned and sighted in!!! Great looking strings and fantastic people to deal with!


----------



## reezen11

awesome keep em coming!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

WOW!!!!

Thank you for all the kind words and pictures, and everything else!! I can't even begin to tell you how great you all are, and truly appreciate everything!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jfuller17

ete203 said:


> Just got my new set of Proline bowstrings put on today! Going out tomorrow to get it tuned and sighted in!!! Great looking strings and fantastic people to deal with!


Awesome colors!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are hard to beat just ask any of the proline customers..


----------



## *ProLine*

I'll try to get some pics of a few customer orders as their built, or being shipped. 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> shoot the choice of many pros shoot proline bowstrings..


You can say that again, I always have proline on my bow and I never worry about a peep twisting on me when I am drawing on an animal. Its a great feeling, knowing that the bow is just gonna work when I need it to.


----------



## dustinryan

Good good awesome strings. The perform good. And the look even better. Love supporting a Cincinnati area archery company.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *ProLine*

dustinryan said:


> Good good awesome strings. The perform good. And the look even better. Love supporting a Cincinnati area archery company.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


We are very thankful to have to support 

Thank you everyone, for all that you do to help us with our Journey. We continue to grow leaps an bounds, and I promise you, we will never stop striving to have the best possible product we can.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*proline* said:


> *welcome to proline bowstrings!!
> 
> *who is proline bowstrings??
> proline bowstrings is a custom string manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to dealers, distributors, bow companies, and individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and i personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great warranty program. 6 months against serving separation, peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *what we offer??
> proline bowstrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer proline bowstrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of proline bowstrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..called, streak-freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of proline bowstrings. Streak-freaks are a major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-black, minor-flo.green... If using 24 strands, we would basically use 22 strands of black. 2 strands of flo.green.
> You can also try double streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **what materials does proline bowstrings offer??
> proline bowstrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -end loops, are all done in .007" halo.
> 
> -we use bcy 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by bcy. 24 strands
> 
> -we also use bcy's newest material, 8190. 24 strands. This is an amazing material, that i believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our opinion.
> 
> -we also offer brownell's newest material, xs2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -serving materials... 3d serving(recommended) or halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all bcy servings.
> 
> **does proline bowstrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> proline bowstrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **who supports proline bowstrings??
> 
> proline bowstrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> Proline bowstrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> Proline bowstrings also has many professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim gillingham, dave cousins, eric griggs, richard leftwich, kenny lantz, steven hagg, jansen asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **how can i order my proline bowstrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your proline bowstrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you do not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **how can i contact proline bowstrings??
> you can contact proline bowstrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone number: 513-259-3738
> 
> email: [email protected]
> 
> **what is the pricing for proline bowstrings??
> proline bowstrings- $85 any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> streak-freaks- $85 any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> loop material, 1ft- $3 any color, to help match your bowstrings..bcy d-braid. Shipping included
> 
> speed nocks/per bow- $5
> 
> proline bowstrings prowax- $8.50 shipping +$2 shipping if bought seperately.
> • waterproofs your proline bowstrings, strings and cables.
> • prolongs bow string life.
> • retractable glide-on container.
> 
> 
> **proline bowstrings overall goal**
> 
> here at proline bowstrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its simple..we are archers, and hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **order time frame**
> you can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> thank you everyone for choosing proline bowstrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> proline bowstrings*


joe knows strings!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

This is why I shoot proline bowstrings!


*ProLine* said:


> We are very thankful to have to support
> 
> Thank you everyone, for all that you do to help us with our Journey. We continue to grow leaps an bounds, and I promise you, we will never stop striving to have the best possible product we can.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## indiana redneck

rmscustom said:


> Sent a email to proline last night with a question and got a response in minutes. I think I'm gonna have to get some guys set up with some prolines around here and try them out.


I sent a PM to Joe on Saturday & sent an email yesterday with questions about my order & no response either way. Hope I don't regret straying away from Vaportrail on this set.


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## clo650

indiana ******* said:


> I sent a PM to Joe on Saturday & sent an email yesterday with questions about my order & no response either way. Hope I don't regret straying away from Vaportrail on this set.
> 
> 
> Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"



I just called & ordered my first set of ProLine Strings. Have you tried calling them to talk to someone in person about your order?


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Just pick up the phone and give them a call 513-259-3738. Sometimes they get swamped and dont get the chance to check here or email often enough. A phone call is the BEST way to contact them, and gives you the chance to explain everything and for them to ask questions to ensure everything is correct. As for your choice to use ProLine strings, I know you wont be disapointed!!!! Joe and crew build the best strings on the market today!!!! If you have any questions, or need any help just let me know and i will assist in any way I can.:wink:

Tim AKA IdahoCowboy



indiana ******* said:


> I sent a PM to Joe on Saturday & sent an email yesterday with questions about my order & no response either way. Hope I don't regret straying away from Vaportrail on this set.
> 
> 
> Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## rmscustom

I would like to hear some pros and cons on the 452x and the 8190. Ordered my first set of prolines monday, hopefully many more to come.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> We are very thankful to have to support
> 
> Thank you everyone, for all that you do to help us with our Journey. We continue to grow leaps an bounds, and I promise you, we will never stop striving to have the best possible product we can.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Besides being a great guy, that is the other reason you will always see my bows with Proline strings.


----------



## reezen11

order yourself some of the most advanced bow strings on the planet. order some prolines and see what all the talk is about ...


----------



## moosemeat

Not strings but got the ProLine sticker on my truck now that I am selling them.


----------



## reezen11

just ordered 2 more sets for my mathews bows ... will have pics fairly soon..


----------



## reezen11

anyone else have some strings they want to share with us?


----------



## jfuller17

reezen11 said:


> anyone else have some strings they want to share with us?


I will try to get some pics tomorrow. My new ones are flo yellow with flo orange and silver streak freaks in them. The are fricking sweet!!


----------



## jfuller17

Where can I get some of the small Proline decals to put on my limbs guys? I want everyone to know what strings these are. Very satisfied with the service and quality of these strings.


----------



## reezen11

jfuller17 said:


> Where can I get some of the small Proline decals to put on my limbs guys? I want everyone to know what strings these are. Very satisfied with the service and quality of these strings.


p.m sent to ya..


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip! We can get you set up with some decals for your limbs.

On that note, anyone that does want some sort of stickers, wraps, etc. can be purchased through pathfinderarrowwraps.com 
They are the ONLY ones we use for any of our projects. So please be sure to give them a visit, and maybe get some cool ProLine BowStrings wraps or decals ;-)

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

moosemeat said:


> Not strings but got the ProLine sticker on my truck now that I am selling them.
> 
> View attachment 1417668
> View attachment 1417673


Very Cool!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip! We can get you set up with some decals for your limbs.
> 
> On that note, anyone that does want some sort of stickers, wraps, etc. can be purchased through pathfinderarrowwraps.com
> They are the ONLY ones we use for any of our projects. So please be sure to give them a visit, and maybe get some cool ProLine BowStrings wraps or decals ;-)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Good to know I will have to take a look, a limb sticker might not be a bad idea.


----------



## reezen11

my strings are built!!!! so pics will be coming soon..


----------



## Rockhopper

looking for pics of flame\silver and tan\flo green. anyone? cant decide between the two for my mossy oak tribby.


----------



## reezen11

Rockhopper said:


> looking for pics of flame\silver and tan\flo green. anyone? cant decide between the two for my mossy oak tribby.


let me see what i can find for ya... give me a few...


----------



## reezen11

post # 9 the last pic it has a streak of blue in it but it might give you a better idea.. i will keep looking and post up as i find em..


----------



## reezen11

post # 17 gives you a good view of the flame and silver ...


----------



## reezen11

post # 83 is the closest i can find to tan and flo green... 
thanks


----------



## Rockhopper

oh i like that flame\silver. does that silver have some black in it? #17?


----------



## reezen11

Rockhopper said:


> oh i like that flame\silver. does that silver have some black in it? #17?


let me check


----------



## Rockhopper

do you have a dealer in the portland, or area? seems everyone here only uses winners choice.


----------



## reezen11

yeip it does but post # 68 doesnt.....


----------



## Rockhopper

Rockhopper said:


> do you have a dealer in the portland, or area? seems everyone here only uses winners choice.


???


----------



## reezen11

you can order them direct ... im not sure if there is a dealer in you area .


----------



## *ProLine*

Rockhopper said:


> ???


I can most certainly help to see if there is, and I'll give you the contact information if so.
If not, we will gladly sell direct.

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## redneck_pf

Here is a shot of my wife's GT500 sporting Proline strings. 










Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhunter23

nice colors, like the blue and silver, gotta order me a set for my Invasion


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't remember if I posted up pics of my latest strings or not, once I get the bow back from being dipped I will post up some pics.


----------



## reezen11

i should have some tomorrow or the next to share!!!


----------



## Babyk

Id like to get one of them PRO LINE bowstring stickers myself.....joe you think you can hook me up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Did you go with your standard colors Reezen11?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Did you go with your standard colors Reezen11?


lol well sort of but not really... one set is pink and silver clear end serving... for my daughters bow ... and the other is for my drenalin blue and silver with clear end servings.. so yes and no the silver seems to be my real attraction .. ha...


----------



## *ProLine*

05_sprcrw said:


> I can't remember if I posted up pics of my latest strings or not, once I get the bow back from being dipped I will post up some pics.


Hurrrrrrryyyy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hurrrrrrryyyy


I am trying Joe, should hopefully have the bow back in 2 weeks if everything goes well and I will get some pics of it. I was really happy with how they turned out!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> lol well sort of but not really... one set is pink and silver clear end serving... for my daughters bow ... and the other is for my drenalin blue and silver with clear end servings.. so yes and no the silver seems to be my real attraction .. ha...


That blue and silver is gonna be sharp, I almost did that with my bow. I will probably end up getting one more set for my bow before season so I have a back up set. My other half thought that my other back up set was an even older one and decided I did not need it any more and threw them away :doh:


----------



## clo650

I have some coming... Maybe I'll post up some pics when it's set up.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Love seeing those pics!


----------



## reezen11

clo650 said:


> I have some coming... Maybe I'll post up some pics when it's set up.


be sure to at least give us some reviews of your experience with proline.
thanks


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> That blue and silver is gonna be sharp, I almost did that with my bow. I will probably end up getting one more set for my bow before season so I have a back up set. My other half thought that my other back up set was an even older one and decided I did not need it any more and threw them away :doh:


hey dustin i know a place where you can get another set... lol...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> hey dustin i know a place where you can get another set... lol...


Really, you know a place? I couldn't seem to find a place anywhere to make the :lol3:


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Amen! Post pics!



*ProLine* said:


> Hurrrrrrryyyy


----------



## Ray knight

Just got a set of fir my burner. Awesome strings!


----------



## autoguns

nice strings. Great people to work with!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ray knight said:


> Just got a set of fir my burner. Awesome strings!


Man those strings look great!! What material did you use?


----------



## reezen11

yeah i do but its a secret//// lol maybe i will let you in on it seeing how i like ya...



05_sprcrw said:


> Really, you know a place? I couldn't seem to find a place anywhere to make the :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Man those strings look great!! What material did you use?


i have to think that is 452x... i might be wrong but i dont think so..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> yeah i do but its a secret//// lol maybe i will let you in on it seeing how i like ya...


That is very generous of you.


----------



## reezen11

here we go little change of pace...


----------



## reezen11

and one more


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Yeip! I just installed two new sets myself! A set for my Seven37 and a set on the boys Old Glory.... I'll post up some pics tomorrow!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They look great as usual, I am really liking the blue and silver!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Seven37 and Old Glory*

Sunset on the Seven37 and royal blue/black with flo yellow freak for the old glory!







































IdahoCowboy said:


> Yeip! I just installed two new sets myself! A set for my Seven37 and a set on the boys Old Glory.... I'll post up some pics tomorrow!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great


----------



## reezen11

IdahoCowboy said:


> Sunset on the Seven37 and royal blue/black with flo yellow freak for the old glory!
> 
> View attachment 1429583
> View attachment 1429584
> View attachment 1429586
> View attachment 1429587
> View attachment 1429588
> View attachment 1429589


looking good! so tell me tim did i steer you wrong with my recomendation of the sootballs timing machine?


----------



## IdahoCowboy

No sir you did not! Most awesome press I have ever owned! I don't know how I ever got by without it! 2 clicks on most bows and their pressed! I owe ya one for sure!!!!!!!!! Plus makes timing sooooooooooooo much easier :wink:



reezen11 said:


> looking good! so tell me tim did i steer you wrong with my recomendation of the sootballs timing machine?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep that is a very nice bow press for sure.


----------



## reezen11

any updates on your bow Dustin?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

still waiting on it to get back once it gets back it will be assembled, and pics will be taken that day I can promise you that!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting the best back in veiw for the evening.


----------



## reezen11

if you order a red and whatever color string from proline im throwing in a free red eye peep. just send me verification of your order and its yours.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> if you order a red and whatever color string from proline im throwing in a free red eye peep. just send me verification of your order and its yours.


That is a great deal!


----------



## rmscustom

I want to give a big thanks to proline for their customer service. Last Monday I was practicing on the 3d course with one of my friends when he did the dreeded shoot at a target with no arrow move. After that he needed new strings and cables. I sent out a order that night at 9:30pm with a explanation of what happened and that we had a shoot on Sunday and needed new strings asap. They were in my mailbox Thursday and I was able to get him up and shooting.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## rmscustom

reezen11 said:


> if you order a red and whatever color string from proline im throwing in a free red eye peep. just send me verification of your order and its yours.


Might have to take you up on that, Just ordered a red major with silver and black minor colors for a turbo tonight. But does it still count if I'm a proline dealer?


----------



## reezen11

rmscustom said:


> Might have to take you up on that, Just ordered a red major with silver and black minor colors for a turbo tonight. But does it still count if I'm a proline dealer?


yeip!!! dont see why not . i didnt specify anything about that so sure... send me your proof of purchase and its yours...


----------



## reezen11

peep is gone ... rmscustom thanks for the order!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Love to hear the success story's. Way to go Proline !!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Way to get him fixed up Proline, and glad someone took that peep off your hands Reezen11. I think you were getting tired of holding on to that.


----------



## reezen11

lol i was ... figured i better get rid of it before i cant even find it..


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, sorry I have not stopped by much.... I will make a HUGE splash soon 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning to a great group of people!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys, sorry I have not stopped by much.... I will make a HUGE splash soon
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Don't you always, either way you have my attention.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ha ha I try!! But this will be felt industry wide!!!! . Stay tuned...

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Pure Evil

*ProLine* said:


> Ha ha I try!! But this will be felt industry wide!!!! . Stay tuned...
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


You have my attention, cant wait to see what you have going on!


----------



## reezen11

*proline* said:


> ha ha i try!! But this will be felt industry wide!!!! . Stay tuned...
> 
> Joe
> proline bowstrings


for sure!!! Yeip!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Ok the suspense is killing me! What's up Joe?:confused3::confused3:



*ProLine* said:


> Ha ha I try!! But this will be felt industry wide!!!! . Stay tuned...
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, TRUST ME!!!!

When the press release hits, it will be heard around the world . Were very excited!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Beentown

I have them coming already but is there an example of flame major, black minor, flo yellow minor?


----------



## IdahoCowboy

So your telling everyone your making me ProLines poster boy! Lol That would shock millions!




*ProLine* said:


> Lol, TRUST ME!!!!
> 
> When the press release hits, it will be heard around the world . Were very excited!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Beentown said:


> I have them coming already but is there an example of flame major, black minor, flo yellow minor?


Let me take a look for you, If I find one I will post the post and page # up for you .
Thanks


----------



## tenpin

Joe thanks for getting the strings to the shop, I am going in and try to get them on tommorrow, I will post a pict if I can...


----------



## *ProLine*

Keep posting pics everyone! If you can!,


----------



## rmscustom

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, TRUST ME!!!!
> 
> When the press release hits, it will be heard around the world . Were very excited!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Are you saying my new set that are in the mail are gonna be outdated? Lol


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, not quite  ha ha


----------



## mathews xt 600

Wow can't wait to see what's going on! Looking forward to the big news.


----------



## reezen11

putting the best string available back in the spotlight..


----------



## knight stalker

Here is a pic. of my proline strings great customer service bought this bow used on AT had a new set of proline on it and previous owner ordered wrong lengths called proline and they took care of it couldnt ask for better service top notch will be ordering some new ones for another bow.


----------



## reezen11

when you choose proline you choose quality and excellent customer service ././this is just more proof of that...


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Good Morning ProLineans! Off to dominate yet another 3-d shoot with the best strings on the market! Everyone have an awesome day!


----------



## Pure Evil

Heres a pic of my Z7 Xtreme with Prolines Strings, Red/Black all clear serving.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Pure Evil said:


> Heres a pic of my Z7 Xtreme with Prolines Strings, Red/Black all clear serving.
> 
> View attachment 1439375
> 
> View attachment 1439376
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good looking strings! Keep the pictures coming. I will have some more up next week. Time to break out the dslr again


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

knight stalker said:


> Here is a pic. of my proline strings great customer service bought this bow used on AT had a new set of proline on it and previous owner ordered wrong lengths called proline and they took care of it couldnt ask for better service top notch will be ordering some new ones for another bow.


Wow you don't get that from many companies. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marksman35

Is pro-line still doing the facebook special, where you mention facebook and you get a set for $70?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Marksman35 said:


> Is pro-line still doing the facebook special, where you mention facebook and you get a set for $70?


I am sure they are. Just like them on facebook and mention it to miss Amanda when you call or email your order in. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to have some pictures of the newest set of strings here by the end of next week bow dippers thought I should get my stuff back sometime next week.


----------



## rmscustom

Red major, black and silver minor and red serving.


----------



## reezen11

rmscustom said:


> Red major, black and silver minor and red serving.
> View attachment 1440845
> 
> View attachment 1440847


sorry bud but the peep never made it out to you until this morning.. its on its way and will look good with that red string..


----------



## rmscustom

No problem


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow, gotta love the Streak-Freaks design. Looking good!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Streak-Freaks have been a hot ticket item as of late. Even seeing others trying to run something similar. It's great to see others doing the same.
ProLine BowStrings is known for our series of Streak-Freaks in design. It has been a huge hit for us when we presented it many years ago, and very happy to see our customers still enjoying them today!

The above set of Streak-Freaks have a double Streak... Looks mighty good with quite a few combinations!

Feeling Creative..? Feel free to come up with something unique and we will see what we can do.

ProLine BowStrings, "The Evolution of Quality BowStrings".

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Streak-Freaks have been a hot ticket item as of late. Even seeing others trying to run something similar. It's great to see others doing the same.
> ProLine BowStrings is known for our series of Streak-Freaks in design. It has been a huge hit for us when we presented it many years ago, and very happy to see our customers still enjoying them today!
> 
> The above set of Streak-Freaks have a double Streak... Looks mighty good with quite a few combinations!
> 
> Feeling Creative..? Feel free to come up with something unique and we will see what we can do.
> 
> ProLine BowStrings, "The Evolution of Quality BowStrings".
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe has done several "creative" sets for me and they all turned out to be exactly what I asked for. You dream it and he can make it happen.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Switching the colors for the string vs the cables is a good way to set it off. I have done this with several sets











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Another one. The string is mainly yellow while the cables are mainly red. Opposite of eachother and streak freaks.












Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Ha ha, you are always creative! We love the task. 
I promise everyone, we will never be too big to still be creative for our customers. Our trademark designs keep us out of the normal category 

Thanks again, pics look great.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Ha ha, you are always creative! We love the task.
> I promise everyone, we will never be too big to still be creative for our customers. Our trademark designs keep us out of the normal category
> 
> Thanks again, pics look great.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yep. And no one I have shot with has the same color strings I do! Keep up the good work Joe.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

I bet! Ha.

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## IdahoCowboy

I usually just tell Joe what colors I want and let him do the creative stuff! Every set has been absolutely awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Streak-Freaks have been a hot ticket item as of late. Even seeing others trying to run something similar. It's great to see others doing the same.
> ProLine BowStrings is known for our series of Streak-Freaks in design. It has been a huge hit for us when we presented it many years ago, and very happy to see our customers still enjoying them today!
> 
> The above set of Streak-Freaks have a double Streak... Looks mighty good with quite a few combinations!
> 
> Feeling Creative..? Feel free to come up with something unique and we will see what we can do.
> 
> ProLine BowStrings, "The Evolution of Quality BowStrings".
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I would have to agree Joe, that the Freaks have always been a huge favorite of mine.


----------



## mathews xt 600

My next set will be freaks. Awesome pics guys!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Right on guys..

We do appreciate all of the support 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Right on guys..
> 
> We do appreciate all of the support
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



you will always have all my support Joe...


----------



## clo650

I'll have to get some pics posted. My cables are major black with double streak red & silver. My string is major red with double streak black & silver.


----------



## Cdpkook132

clo650 said:


> I'll have to get some pics posted. My cables are major black with double streak red & silver. My string is major red with double streak black & silver.


Color thief! Lol they look good I bet 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> you will always have all my support Joe...


I will second that!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys, means a lot...

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Color thief! Lol they look good I bet
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


ha i stole your colors too!!!!! love em....


----------



## *ProLine*

Another great day at ProLine BowStrings today!!!! 

Today we OFFICIALLY crushed our record number of sales from last year. We still got quite a few months to the year!!!! Going to be hard to beat this years numbers next year, but were gonna try!!! 

Thank you to ALL of our customers, dealers, shooters, and flat out awesome support all around!!!!


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rmscustom

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

That's awesome! With 4 months to go as well! Hunting season in around the corner. I am sure there are people looking for a good set of strings before hitting the woods.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Another great day at ProLine BowStrings today!!!!
> 
> Today we OFFICIALLY crushed our record number of sales from last year. We still got quite a few months to the year!!!! Going to be hard to beat this years numbers next year, but were gonna try!!!
> 
> Thank you to ALL of our customers, dealers, shooters, and flat out awesome support all around!!!!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is awesome Joe, I need to order one more set myself so your record is gonna keep rising :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Another great day at ProLine BowStrings today!!!!
> 
> Today we OFFICIALLY crushed our record number of sales from last year. We still got quite a few months to the year!!!! Going to be hard to beat this years numbers next year, but were gonna try!!!
> 
> Thank you to ALL of our customers, dealers, shooters, and flat out awesome support all around!!!!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


excellent! i think you can beat this years next year..


----------



## Beentown

My set has been ordered also...Tuesday is when I think my dealer ordered them. So if you see a set of Flame major, flo yellow minor, black minors don't be affraid to post a pic


----------



## clo650

Cdpkook132 said:


> Color thief! Lol they look good I bet
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



I had the colors picked out already BUT I may or may not have seen your pics of the off set colors :tongue: I just switched them lol


----------



## woodyw333

*ProLine* said:


> Another great day at ProLine BowStrings today!!!!
> 
> Today we OFFICIALLY crushed our record number of sales from last year. We still got quite a few months to the year!!!! Going to be hard to beat this years numbers next year, but were gonna try!!!
> 
> Thank you to ALL of our customers, dealers, shooters, and flat out awesome support all around!!!!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That is AWESOME!!! Congrats! Yall might be getting another order from me real soon like..


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> you will always have all my support Joe...


X3 for me as well


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



Keeping this info in view


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Joe, one of these days I need to make up my mind on some colors for strings on the eclipse.


----------



## Hntndad

Joe, ive looked through a lot of your info and perhaps you can explain the differences in materials and benifits of each. Tring material and serving material. This would help us "factory" string shooters make an educated decision when choosing our proline strings.


----------



## Pure Evil

Ttt for a great set of strings!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping Proline in view


----------



## woodyw333

I think I almost have my mind made up on string and cable colors... Order to come soon for the best String/Cables on the market!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well guys I am gonna need some help picking some new string colors for the eclipse. I will say its a black bow with some camo limbs the limb camo's main colors are green, white, and grey. Looking for strings to go along those lines. 

Right now I am thinking 8190 material so solids only, I am thinking white and the darker green strings (not OD green), with black center servings and grey end servings? Any thoughts and/or other suggestions?


----------



## mathews xt 600

That sounds good. I like white on strings but its so tough to keep looking nice. What is this fashion or hunting? LoL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know what you mean lol, I am definitely about hunting and the bow will get dirty that much is for sure.


----------



## Marksman35

I ordered a set today, but forgot to ask; whats your delivery time running? Not that I would hold ya to it, just a general idea.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Marksman35 said:


> I ordered a set today, but forgot to ask; whats your delivery time running? Not that I would hold ya to it, just a general idea.


Should probably be at your door by the end of the week. Thats the usual turn around time. Enjoy the new strings!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Its the busy season. My last set took 7 business days to ship. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rmscustom said:


> Its the busy season. My last set took 7 business days to ship. Well worth the wait.


Still a lot faster then some folks making strings these days.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners anyone got some cool color combos.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys!

Yes, were stretched on our 3-5 business days. 95% of our orders are going out in 3-5 business days, but a few have taken longer. 

I seen a material question, and i will answer that seperatly.

Thanks guys!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Proliners anyone got some cool color combos.


I ordered a set of Blue with Red/Yellow streaks, Clear servings, Blue centre serving for a guy in the club to go on his Hoyt.
Ordered 10 day's ago, so should be very close to here by now.
I'll post pics as usual once I fit them.

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

Just to keep everyone up to date 

I can't stand for some of these orders going out in 5 days. Needs to be 3 or less.

Soooo.....
Myself, and several others are taking a short break...then coming in for a second shift. Now I do not personally build too many anymore, so I probably won't get a ton done, but I'll get more than any of them ;-) LOL.

I just want us to get back to that 3 day or shorter.. not 5 day+. Ha ha.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rmscustom

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Proliners anyone got some cool color combos.


Put on a set of flame and silver last night, looked awesome but I forgot to take some pics. (In my defense I didnt get him out the door till 9:30 lol) String and cables length was perfect, only took 1/2 a twist here and there to get it in specs and had him shooting lasers in no time.


----------



## rmscustom

Joe,
I wasnt complaining about the turn around time. I just wanted everyone to have a realistic time for delivery. Keep up the great work!


----------



## reezen11

i have a couple ore sets ordered for customers bows. should be here soon. will post pics when i get them on ...


----------



## CardiacKid74

What up Forest


----------



## *ProLine*

rmscustom said:


> Joe,
> I wasnt complaining about the turn around time. I just wanted everyone to have a realistic time for delivery. Keep up the great work!


No problem! It made me kick some butts around here  lol. We have had a blast this evening honestly just doing a little extra, and hanging out with everyone. I don't get to sit here with these guys like this too much anymore. Its 10:30, and were going till midnight! 
Then back at it at 6 Am! 

Thanks again everyone... I can't even begin to express to you just how big of a season this has been for ProLine BowStrings. Well, as you can see, were doing a second shift to keep up on times. We can only put out so many sets a day, or week with a one shift. So we might run a second shift along with it just for a few weeks as were in the Peak of the busy season...and still trying to maintain a 3-5 business day time frame for dealers, customers, bow companies..everyone! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Wow that's awesome Joe! I bet it will feel good to get caught up. Once hunting starts you should then give everyone an extra long weekend to get into the woods yourselves! 

Speaking of which I think I need some strings :head scratch:


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rmscustom said:


> Put on a set of flame and silver last night, looked awesome but I forgot to take some pics. (In my defense I didnt get him out the door till 9:30 lol) String and cables length was perfect, only took 1/2 a twist here and there to get it in specs and had him shooting lasers in no time.


I have a set of flame silver and blue strings that look awesome always been a fan of those colors. 

I am trying to figure out a set of solid colors to try out the new 8190 material.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> No problem! It made me kick some butts around here  lol. We have had a blast this evening honestly just doing a little extra, and hanging out with everyone. I don't get to sit here with these guys like this too much anymore. Its 10:30, and were going till midnight!
> Then back at it at 6 Am!
> 
> Thanks again everyone... I can't even begin to express to you just how big of a season this has been for ProLine BowStrings. Well, as you can see, were doing a second shift to keep up on times. We can only put out so many sets a day, or week with a one shift. So we might run a second shift along with it just for a few weeks as were in the Peak of the busy season...and still trying to maintain a 3-5 business day time frame for dealers, customers, bow companies..everyone!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is truly going above and beyond Joe, I can't speak for everyone but that sure gains you a lot of respect in my book.


----------



## Marksman35

Joe you are the man! No wonder your business is blowing up; you do whats nessary to get the custermer taken care of. I hope one of the sets you did was my Black/ Black Cherry set. I have been without my main bow since July 12th and its killing me LOL


----------



## Deep6

Just ordered my new set today, flame/black, for my eZ7, cant wait for them to come in!!!!


----------



## reezen11

hey man how are ya? send me a p.m buddy ... 





CardiacKid74 said:


> What up Forest


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Back up for the best in the business!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine*;1064
[SIZE=3 said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*[/SIZE]


keeping the info on every page!!!!
keep the orders coming folks .. busy time of the year and they are working hard to keep time lines to a minimum.


----------



## Reeder_Axe6

Any pictures of Red/White/Blue strings? Thinking of Major: Red, Minor: Blue, Streak: White


----------



## Marksman35

Anyone know if Pro-Line uses the PO, Fed-Ex, or UPS, or?? My local PO sux and I have to stay on top of them to make sure I get stuff.


----------



## Pure Evil

Marksman35 said:


> Anyone know if Pro-Line uses the PO, Fed-Ex, or UPS, or?? My local PO sux and I have to stay on top of them to make sure I get stuff.


Mine were sent USPS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Marksman35 said:


> Anyone know if Pro-Line uses the PO, Fed-Ex, or UPS, or?? My local PO sux and I have to stay on top of them to make sure I get stuff.


usps... if you have a issue with delivery call and ask amanda for a tracking ####


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


>


heres one thats close..


----------



## Cdpkook132

Free Titan Peep to the next person that orders red in their strings

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1064993942


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seane33

ordered some strings yesterday, cant wait to get em!


----------



## colo_dually

Howdy, y'all, its been a bit since I posted up in here.

Do to my schedule, I've been unable to shoot my bow since the IBO match at the end of May. I took the bow out this weekend, see if anything had moved, and I'm still dead on with my 20,30,40, and 50 yard pins. Zero Creep, Zero Stretch, and no POI change out to 50 yards after months in the case. This may not sound like a big deal for some folks, but in my line of work I can't be practicing every few days to week. I have to take the time when I can, and with ProLine's I'm confident. If I can't pick up that bow again 'till a couple of days before the season begins, its still going to be dead on those pins.

Not the best case, but confidence in the product goes a long way. Keep up that great work y'all.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Sunday bump for the best strings on the planet.


----------



## IdahoCowboy

4 days till the ProLines are in the woods, elk beware! If your not shooting ProLine strings...........you should be! Best strings and customer service around!


----------



## reezen11

just installed a set of prolines on a martin monster buck hunter .. never had to twist a thing to get the bow in spec..dead on right out of the package!!! pics will follow tomorrow...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love that! I am still trying to decide on my backup set of string colors. I got the tracking number from the dippers so my bow should be back shortly to reveal my latest color combo.


----------



## reezen11

and here they are ... flame and spec silver clear end serving..


----------



## seane33

hope my OD green and silver are here this week, heck proline can add whatever they want to make em look good! and hopefully Proline is making them look good! I'm sure Joe will make sure they are looking good and here soon!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Look great! And seane33 if you could post up some pics when they arrive sound like a great color combo.


----------



## seane33

Yea Cant wait to try see em and try em out! and I will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## seane33

Just realized how dumb I sounded in this post! Must of enjoyed an adult beverage before posting that!




seane33 said:


> hope my OD green and silver are here this week, heck proline can add whatever they want to make em look good! and hopefully Proline is making them look good! I'm sure Joe will make sure they are looking good and here soon!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good deal :thumbs_up


----------



## highstrung556

Decided to buy a new string and cable and I wanted to support an AT sponsor. After much researching I came down to Proline and Vapor Trail. Decided to go with Proline and placed my order on the phone on a Saturday at noon and received them the following Saturday.

I wanted the same colors as the original strings so I went with Dark Brown and Cedar with Dark Brown serving. It was a perfect match. I for got to specify what string material, so I can't say if they used 452x or 8190.

Well I got them installed, mounted the peep, d-loop and QAD rest cord and went out to do a little shooting. No adjustment to my bow sight and peep were necessary because I was meticulous with my measurements before removing the Mathews string and cable. POA and POI were exactly the same as before.

Here are a few pics of my new threads.


































Just want to thank Proline for some great threads, quick shipping and making a quality product.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great and yes a quality install job never hurts and sure makes tuning much much easier.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, Just wanted to share a pic of a great buck that we have been following since last season. Found his sheds as well. He was a great buck then, and looking great this year.











Enjoy!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

His name is, ShowBoy, fyi


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck Joe I hope you can put him down great pic!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to share a pic of a great buck that we have been following since last season. Found his sheds as well. He was a great buck then, and looking great this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Showboy needs to go down this year Joe. Great looking buck. Go get him!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highstrung556

Showboy is going to look even bigger once his neck swells. What a stud! I love his left browtine. Gotta be 15 or 16 inches easy!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Where is the 8190 color chart? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highstrung556

http://www.bcyfibers.com/ColorChart011712.pdf



Cdpkook132 said:


> Where is the 8190 color chart?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks. Wasn't sure if they had all the colors in 8190.

Thinking royal blue and white / silver for my blue fusion pro elite. Maybe a streak freak with silver being minor. Not sure yet.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Just ordered black and red streak freaks with the strings and cables being opposite colors.


----------



## reezen11

thats the deer you said you were holding for me !!!!! and your posting pics of it on the net for all to see!!! now everyone is going to be wanting to hunt with you... lol




*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to share a pic of a great buck that we have been following since last season. Found his sheds as well. He was a great buck then, and looking great this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Great buck Joe... Hope u get a chance at him this year...


----------



## seane33

Got my strings in the mail today! Went and got them put on at the local archery shop, and they look and shoot great! Thanks Proline!


----------



## *ProLine*

Very cool!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## NBBairn

Just got a new Quest Rogue yesterday, so my order has just gone in for a set of Prolines!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

All right all you proliners out there, I am needing some help coming up with a good color combo for my New Breed Eclipse. Here is a picture of the current proline strings that are on it now, but I like to have a back up set on hand. And since I just got this back from the dippers and need to tune it any way what better time then now to add some new strings.


----------



## Sinclair159

05_sprcrw said:


> All right all you proliners out there, I am needing some help coming up with a good color combo for my New Breed Eclipse. Here is a picture of the current proline strings that are on it now, but I like to have a back up set on hand. And since I just got this back from the dippers and need to tune it any way what better time then now to add some new strings.


Streak Freak OD green major w\ white minor with a silver serving???? 
Im loving those limbs, REALLY nice looking rig you got there..


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> All right all you proliners out there, I am needing some help coming up with a good color combo for my New Breed Eclipse. Here is a picture of the current proline strings that are on it now, but I like to have a back up set on hand. And since I just got this back from the dippers and need to tune it any way what better time then now to add some new strings.


how about mt berry and silver!!!!!!!lol my favorite or how about red black and silver ha!!!that is growing on me real quick..


----------



## mathews xt 600

That is an awesome dip job.


----------



## vinson12

I had my proline strings made too long. Can I send them back to get them shortened?


----------



## SBAX80

How much is a set of strings for a binary cam bow?


----------



## Beentown

Got them in and and tuned. Great strings again. Only problem I ran into is that my ATA grew while tuning and my limb driver cord I had made do match my strings doesn't fit now


----------



## northern rednek

Those are nice. I've been dragging my feet for a bit. I'll have to order this weekend.


----------



## Hntndad

Ive emailed proline with questions regarding material choices, size ect... no response. I posted a question in this thread and was told they would answer material questions seperate. Never have seen a response. Is it me? Thinking about just calling but not sure at this point if i even want to try proline bowstrings. I know this is a busy time of the season but if someone has time to post / comment on trail cam pics here then surely they have time to earn a new customer. Is that unreasonable?


----------



## Hntndad

Joe just got back with me, thanks joe! Dont mean at all to sound like an @ss. Ive just been anticipating a material response for a while now and was beginning to think i was forgotten about! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## reezen11

SBAX80 said:


> How much is a set of strings for a binary cam bow?



85.00 set shipped to your door....
any color any bow anytime.


----------



## reezen11

Hntndad said:


> Ive emailed proline with questions regarding material choices, size ect... no response. I posted a question in this thread and was told they would answer material questions seperate. Never have seen a response. Is it me? Thinking about just calling but not sure at this point if i even want to try proline bowstrings. I know this is a busy time of the season but if someone has time to post / comment on trail cam pics here then surely they have time to earn a new customer. Is that unreasonable?


send me a p.m i can answer your questions ...


----------



## supertechy

. These strings are awesome. Thanks Joe and crew


----------



## *ProLine*

Very awesome looking!! 

Thanks everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking strings everyone. I am thinking I may go with green and white strings with black center serving and end servings on the string and then silver end servings on the cables. Thoughts?


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys/gals! Today we are back to a 3 day turn around time!!!

Also, be sure to LIKE our Facebook page to receive a discount on your order!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Glad to see you guys are caught up again joe. Little less weight on the shoulders is always nice. Time for you to hit the woods! 

Got this coues buck on Sunday sporting my Proline strings. Could this possibly be the first recorded Coues kill using Prolines I wonder?











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishKev

Hoyt Ultratec belonging to a club member.
Streakfreaks with blue major, red/yellow minor in XS2, clear end servings, arrived safely across the pond. 
They fitted great, just a twist with the cables to sync the cams:thumbs_up.
Just got to get the guy around to shoot it (he's a lefty) so I can get the peep installed and set right for him. 

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

Those are some awesome looking strings there Kev


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Glad to see you guys are caught up again joe. Little less weight on the shoulders is always nice. Time for you to hit the woods!
> 
> Got this coues buck on Sunday sporting my Proline strings. Could this possibly be the first recorded Coues kill using Prolines I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats on the coues!


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats on the coues!


Thanks! They sure are tricky little deer to hunt. This was my first successful spot and stalk as well.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend

Called and left message...
I need a set of cables PRONTO!


----------



## *ProLine*

I'm getting to them as quick as possible...

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

I believe all voicemails and emails are returned


----------



## reezen11

instlled another great quality string on a switchback xt yesterday flawless as usual .. only problem is i forgot to take pics before the guy left with the bow!!! red and black with clear end servings... they loked great and fit with no effort at all.. never had to twist a thing other than to get idler lean correct but thats nothing ..thanks joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds awesome its a bummer that you didn't get any pics though.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Got my Prolines yesterday. I think I placed my order last Thursday so FAST shipping as usual. Quality again is second to no one and they are just awesome. I think I'm gonna wait till archery is over to put them on. No sense in putting those beauty's through the elements especially 3 weeks before the season starts. Thanks for the awesome job Joe. You guys deserve a metal for the quality and service you put out!!! Have a great day


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sounds great. Hope you enjoy the new strings. Proline is the best! About to put in a order myself.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

mathews xt 600 said:


> Got my Prolines yesterday. I think I placed my order last Thursday so FAST shipping as usual. Quality again is second to no one and they are just awesome. I think I'm gonna wait till archery is over to put them on. No sense in putting those beauty's through the elements especially 3 weeks before the season starts. Thanks for the awesome job Joe. You guys deserve a metal for the quality and service you put out!!! Have a great day


I ment to say medal (I'll just blame auto correct) lol


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## loneoak23

WOW! I rarely post on any site but I just have to after the service I got tonight! I have read many reviews on this site and decided to go with Proline strings for my Z7. They arrived yesterday but I didn't get a chance to install them until tonight. The strings looked awesome (red and black) but upon further inspection I noticed that there was some seperation on the loop at the end of the string. I emailed proline at 10:05 PM hoping to hear from them tommorrow. I was SHOCKED to have a response from Joe at 10:08. I emailed pics at that time and by 10:13 Joe had sent me another email apologizing and saying that there was another set on the way!!!!! Just wanted to share. No company is perfect but its how they handle mistakes that seperate them. What an AWESOME company!!! Will definately use again and recommend them to anyone who will listen.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yes, if there is one thing I have come to learn about Joe it is that he strives for perfection in everything he does. And he definitely takes pride in his work, glad he got you fixed up in a hurry. Good luck this season and hope you can get some success pics with those new proline threads on. 

I placed an order for a couple sets of strings for some of my many bows that are wearing Proline threads. I can't wait for them to get in and installed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else ordering some last minute strings.


----------



## rmscustom

Ordered a set tuesday morning for a customer.


----------



## Sinclair159

Ordered some last wednesday hopefully they'll be in the mail when I get home today.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Beentown

Hopefully my replacement gets here soon. Don't know what happened or if they came that way but some strands were cut on my yoke on my set I just got installed (Burning AlphaBurner). Dealer ordered me another one. They sure looked nice.


----------



## reezen11

placed a order for 2 more sets... any dealer considering carrying proline strings shouldnt hold back. they sell themselves trust me...


----------



## tenpin

I wish I could post some picts of the threads I just put on my Judge but I cut them almost into...Joe I will be ordering another set real soon...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump for Joe and crew!


----------



## rmscustom

Here's the last few sets I put on. They all looked great but the flame and silver is my favorite.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely some good looking strings, and flame and silver is definitely a top 3 favorite of mine.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

Got my new prolines on Friday. Spent the weekend putting them on and setting the bow back up. Took all weekend, b/c it's the first time I've done it. I had to learn to use the press I bought (pretty simple), had to build my draw board (straightforward, but took several hours to get everything together, and had to learn to manipulate the relationship of cable lengths from scratch.

Overall, though, I am very pleased with the product! Obviously well put together strings, and if they stay stable and shoot as good as they look, Prolines will be on my bows from now on!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Dan Zawacki said:


> Got my new prolines on Friday. Spent the weekend putting them on and setting the bow back up. Took all weekend, b/c it's the first time I've done it. I had to learn to use the press I bought (pretty simple), had to build my draw board (straightforward, but took several hours to get everything together, and had to learn to manipulate the relationship of cable lengths from scratch.
> 
> Overall, though, I am very pleased with the product! Obviously well put together strings, and if they stay stable and shoot as good as they look, Prolines will be on my bows from now on!



That is great, and its always more fun to be able to tune your own bows, sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Flame and silver = awesome combo

^^^^^^^^^
Good work on putting you own strings on and tuning. It's really not that hard of you go slow and pay attention to what's coming off and going on.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Zawacki

Cdpkook132 said:


> Flame and silver = awesome combo
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^
> Good work on putting you own strings on and tuning. It's really not that hard of you go slow and pay attention to what's coming off and going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I gotta get some pics and put them up. Ypu're right too, the hardest part was gathering the nads to press my own bow. Once the decision was made, it was pretty straightforward.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Dan Zawacki said:


> Thanks! I gotta get some pics and put them up. Ypu're right too, the hardest part was gathering the nads to press my own bow. Once the decision was made, it was pretty straightforward.


Haha I made a sketchy little pipe clamp press a whole back and pressed an xforce in it. It def took some nads and some limb twisting but I got it done! 

Once again good work.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

got a set in today for a pse firestorm lite.. flo orange and black with clear end serving... looks sharp will post pics when i get them installed..


----------



## Sinclair159

Just got my new set installed yesterday on my quest.. AMAZING strings..


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sinclair159 said:


> Just got my new set installed yesterday on my quest.. AMAZING strings..
> View attachment 1468800


Those are some bad a** strings right there! Looks awesome. Is the Titan a good size?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sinclair159 said:


> Just got my new set installed yesterday on my quest.. AMAZING strings..
> View attachment 1468800


Those look great!


----------



## Dan Zawacki

Hey Joe, sent you a PM. If you could respond as soon as you see it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## 91bravo

I am on my 3rd set of Proline strings with no problems whatsoever! Thanks for an awesome string!


----------



## reezen11

any questions you guys may have can also be sent to me... i will do my best to give you an answer...


----------



## SBAX80

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys/gals! Today we are back to a 3 day turn around time!!!
> 
> Also, be sure to LIKE our Facebook page to receive a discount on your order!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I ordered a set on 9/4 I'm hoping they will be here tomorrow season opens on the 15th here!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Anyone know if Proline can do strings in BCY Trophy? I tried XS2 but it chewed out my cable slide creating a sharp edge which cut a strand so I want to go back to a thicker string. I have never had this problem before and the XS2 is a very slick string so I am assuming that it is the thinner diameter that is causing the premature wear.


----------



## pdgilbert

Call them up and ask. They're really nice and easy to work with.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

pdgilbert said:


> Call them up and ask. They're really nice and easy to work with.


If I was in the States I would but I am in Australia so it is easier to use the knowledge bank on here.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

pdgilbert said:


> Call them up and ask. They're really nice and easy to work with.


Really? I've called, left a message, sent an email through their website, and sent a PM to Joe on here. Have yet to hear back. All of my contact attempts were more than 24 hours ago, during business hours. When I wanted to order, I got a callback 2 days after leaving a message. I've tried a total of 4 times to contact them via phone, three to order (only left a message the last one) and once with a product question as a paid customer. Never did I get a live person, despite all of the calls being between 9am-5pm eastern (we're in the same time zone). 

I did get a little help from their pro staffer, which was kind of him. However, this isn't the "best in the business" customer service I was expecting. I don't want anything for free, and will shoot the strings I've got. However, I expected at least an answer to a basic question to come the next business day. Especially considering the question at hand concerns the separation I've got on the center serving after less than 3 days of having the strings in hand.


----------



## Cdpkook132

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Anyone know if Proline can do strings in BCY Trophy? I tried XS2 but it chewed out my cable slide creating a sharp edge which cut a strand so I want to go back to a thicker string. I have never had this problem before and the XS2 is a very slick string so I am assuming that it is the thinner diameter that is causing the premature wear.


I think they only stock an carry 8190 452x and XS2.

I think an email seeing If they could do it would answer your question for sure though. What slide are you using? I have had none of those problems with my set of XS2.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Dan Zawacki said:


> Really? I've called, left a message, sent an email through their website, and sent a PM to Joe on here. Have yet to hear back. All of my contact attempts were more than 24 hours ago, during business hours. When I wanted to order, I got a callback 2 days after leaving a message. I've tried a total of 4 times to contact them via phone, three to order (only left a message the last one) and once with a product question as a paid customer. Never did I get a live person, despite all of the calls being between 9am-5pm eastern (we're in the same time zone).
> 
> I did get a little help from their pro staffer, which was kind of him. However, this isn't the "best in the business" customer service I was expecting. I don't want anything for free, and will shoot the strings I've got. However, I expected at least an answer to a basic question to come the next business day. Especially considering the question at hand concerns the separation I've got on the center serving after less than 3 days of having the strings in hand.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> email reply was sent back at ya earlier today. check your email buddy... its beeen replied to.
> they are going to replace it for ya...


----------



## Dan Zawacki

Got caught in my spam filter - my bad.

The email got sent to me at 4:00 - 24 hours after my email, so overall pretty good. I have officially been fed crow!

The offer is to repair the center serving. That's nice of them, but unnecessary. The info I've gathered since says it's probably not a big deal in the long run. Really, I just want a set to shoot well, as I'm sure these will. Having never done this before, I kinda panicked at the sight of something I thought was a sign of strings wearing out!

As I said - my bad, and am eating crow over my earlier comments.

I am responding to the email.


----------



## greatthosu

I can see a new set of them in my future.Sweet looking.


----------



## nvrgvup444

greatthosu said:


> I can see a new set of them in my future.Sweet looking.


Ditto, in my favorite team colors!!! Black and Gold. 

Very nice looking strings.


----------



## KRW

On set number 3 that doesnt fit , not sure where to go from here


----------



## Cdpkook132

KRW said:


> On set number 3 that doesnt fit , not sure where to go from here


Could you provide some more details?
What bow? What was the problem as far as fit?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW

Cdpkook132 said:


> Could you provide some more details?
> What bow? What was the problem as far as fit?
> bow is vector 35 #3, first set came with buss 5 twists too long, string was 12 twists too long , CC serving was an inch too short roller guard riding on string, second set came longer with wrong color serving , and 3rd set came with string without speed nocks and on twist 6 and still 3/8 too long draw and oh yea CC came served too short again
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


what to do now?


----------



## Tony219er

KRW said:


> On set number 3 that doesnt fit , not sure where to go from here


Set number 3 from ProLine? Man I'd be hot! I've been in your shoes though before....


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Cdpkook132 said:


> I think they only stock an carry 8190 452x and XS2.
> 
> I think an email seeing If they could do it would answer your question for sure though. What slide are you using? I have had none of those problems with my set of XS2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


rod
Bow is a Darton DS3800 and the slide is stock. I do shoot a lot of arrows but never had any noticeable wear when using 452X. The bow does have a curved rod but I wouldn't think that would cause premature wear. A friend of mine shoots the same bow and he has even more arrows than me through it and he has no wear with 452X. Now that I am aware of it I could stick with the XS2 or 8190 and just keep a closer eye on the slide.


----------



## dustinryan

Got an all red set of strings and cables for my Invasion Black ops. Whooaa can't wait. Should be in within the next week or so. Btw I ordered them from target world in Cinci last week. Plz hurry I'm getting itchy.lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> rod
> Bow is a Darton DS3800 and the slide is stock. I do shoot a lot of arrows but never had any noticeable wear when using 452X. The bow does have a curved rod but I wouldn't think that would cause premature wear. A friend of mine shoots the same bow and he has even more arrows than me through it and he has no wear with 452X. Now that I am aware of it I could stick with the XS2 or 8190 and just keep a closer eye on the slide.


Maybe try a different slide of you can, or go back to good old trusty 452x. It's proven! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

KRW said:


> what to do now?


Double check the simple things:
String upside down
Control cable upside down
Peak weights, dl, etc....

I have made all those mistakes before. If its all good and just the strings let joe and Amanda know. Double check the lengths model and cam with them. I am sure they can get it right.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW

Cdpkook132 said:


> Double check the simple things:
> String upside down
> Control cable upside down
> Peak weights, dl, etc....
> 
> I have made all those mistakes before. If its all good and just the strings let joe and Amanda know. Double check the lengths model and cam with them. I am sure they can get it right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


unless they put peep thread and string stop serving in the wrong spot we are right side up on string
CC on a hoyt has one end served about 20 some inches on top and about 6 on bottom, got that right
ATA is 35 5/16, hoyt specs are 35 6/16, 
draw length pulling 3/8 long (on drawboard one dozen times) string has 6 twists now and needs to go more , say bye bye to a still peep sight
bow is pulling 69.8 lbs on scale , and limb bolt are so tight they feel like they are going to break
Amanda copped an attitude and said to send them back?
My question still stands NOW WHAT?


----------



## Cdpkook132

No need to get snippy with me man. I understand you are very frustrated at this point. All I was saying is simple things like that can and do happen some tjmes. Sounds like you double checked them. Now send them back. Don't know what else you can do.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW

Cdpkook132 said:


> No need to get snippy with me man. I understand you are very frustrated at this point. All I was saying is simple things like that can and do happen some tjmes. Sounds like you double checked them. Now send them back. Don't know what else you can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Not snippy bro, just frustrated,, funny that you stand behind them and answer questions, you would think they would do the same, if they had a frontman like yourself there would be alot less problems, thanks for trying to help. Like I said not snippy just frustrating


----------



## Cdpkook132

KRW said:


> Not snippy bro, just frustrated,, funny that you stand behind them and answer questions, you would think they would do the same, if they had a frontman like yourself there would be alot less problems, thanks for trying to help. Like I said not snippy just frustrating



Sorry this is happening to you. I understand your frustrations as I have dealt with similar situations with other string builders as well.

I have had nothing but good things to say about Proline. I have had serving separation on my elite cables and they replaced them within a week and one email. The first split buss cable tey made me didnt have enough length jn the legs and they fixed that for me quickly as well. Other then that everything has been top notch and within spec.

I have found email to be the best form of communication with them. It leaves a paper trail for both parties to refer to and is usually responded to within 24 hours. I also believe in the help me help you philosophy and would rather provide them with too much information then not enough.

I would email and confirm all specs, colors, materials, etc.... What was wrong with the previous sets as well.

Do you still have your old strings that are in spec? Maybe blueprint them and then there is no question. 

Proline makes a great string (have them on 4 out of 4 of bows) and several other bows in the past. They will make it right. And once again sorry for your frustrations. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I would agree with blue printing the old strings, the factory could have changed their specs on the string and if they are building from updated prints no matter how many times they build them for you if they are building off that print then you will never get them to be right even if they leave their shop right. Are there multiple cam options for your bow or different string lengths for different mods?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Wow just checking in and not use to seeing these issues with Proline. For those frustrated be reassured Joe will jump through fire to make it right. Issues arise with any manufacturer but it's how it's handled that's make all the difference. Proline has been a leading string builder for a long time and hasn't developed the reputation they have by not doing right by the customer.


----------



## IDABOW

I hate to say this, but I have problems with my Prolines as well. I've been fighting this since mid June. I had Joe build me a set of 8190 strings for my DS UF bow. I needed a set that would get me down to 27", as the stock length strings would only get 27 1/4"

Joe did some figuring, and came up with some lengths and I hit 27", perfectly. The bow shot better than I ever had before. However, the cables would not stop creeping. Joe sent me a new y cable, but, it still stretched. In desperation, I offered to bring my bow by Proline and leave it with him to see if he could figure it out. He went through the bow over the course of a few days, and I picked up the bow. It was good as new again!

Unfortunately, that was at the end of July. I have had to re-time/synch the bow every few days. The cables have crept out over 9/16" , and the string over a 1/4". The material is the only thing that makes sense. In Joe's defense he thought the limb deflections were causing the stops to hit at different times. The top cam is always coming in behind the bottom cam when the cables creep out, never the bottom.

I've tried calling, and Pm'ing but, the last time I had any contact was Sept 3, via PM. Called today and voice mail said closed for inventory. I need a set of strings that are stable, as our season starts in two weeks. Getting the run around is a little aggravating.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

I got the center serving separating on my new prolines - day 3. Either send them in to re-serve or have a local shop do it, if I don't want to wait.

Separation happened under my torqueless D-loop. Both pro staffer and Joe originally suggested that I might have been to harsh with a tightening tool for my loop. Had to point out that you really don't use a tightening tool to get the loop on with the torqueless style (you can, but I see little reason to do so, part of the point is so the loop can rotate on the string).

Not taking the week and a half to two weeks to wait for the mail so they can re-serve, only to run the risk that the new serving will separate again anyway. Have no intention of paying a local shop to put new serving on, so I'll shoot it as is.

Just hoping they stay stable.


----------



## sirrobinhood

I had some issues with size and my Xtreme. They took care of the problem very quickly. I will buy from them again.


----------



## reezen11

Dan Zawacki said:


> I got the center serving separating on my new prolines - day 3. Either send them in to re-serve or have a local shop do it, if I don't want to wait.
> 
> Separation happened under my torqueless D-loop. Both pro staffer and Joe originally suggested that I might have been to harsh with a tightening tool for my loop. Had to point out that you really don't use a tightening tool to get the loop on with the torqueless style (you can, but I see little reason to do so, part of the point is so the loop can rotate on the string).
> 
> Not taking the week and a half to two weeks to wait for the mail so they can re-serve, only to run the risk that the new serving will separate again anyway. Have no intention of paying a local shop to put new serving on, so I'll shoot it as is.
> 
> Just hoping they stay stable.


your email if im not mistaken says you used some sort of experimental nocking point .....


----------



## reezen11

KRW said:


> Not snippy bro, just frustrated,, funny that you stand behind them and answer questions, you would think they would do the same, if they had a frontman like yourself there would be alot less problems, thanks for trying to help. Like I said not snippy just frustrating


its a very busy time of year and things do happen ...human error does happen... and feel free to contact me and i will see what i can do for you....


----------



## jwcatto

I use Proline as our "Shop brand". I have used TONS of their stuff and 99.8% of the time it is dang near perfect. 

A lil common sense goes a long way. Tons of states have their openers this month. They are crazy busy right now and reaching them by phone is tough.

Leave a message and they call you back, if not busy they answer the phone. Those who are having communication issues, please try contacting them in any month other than September. All I ever hear is " Proline, hey this is Amanda, what can I do for you." I called the other day and got the machine, left message, called me back the next day.

I like Proline, my customers like Proline. 
Peace, Love, Happiness, and America the Beautiful,
Catto


----------



## Dan Zawacki

> your email if im not mistaken says you used some sort of experimental nocking point .....


Only if a tied nocking point is experimental. The -placement- was experimental, being almost a half inch lower than most, but the composition and installation were nothing unusual

This response smacks of a 'blame the customer' attitude, as does, for that matter, the insinuation that serving separation might have been my fault for being too agressive with loop tightening pliers.

For the record, There was an offer to fix this. Given how busy the pre-season rush is, that's excellent. Joe's direct responses to me and my issue were informative. They answered my two most important questions: 1: is it normal for this to happen with a torqueless loop - the direct answer was no. Also, I wanted to know 2: is this an indication of coming trouble / further defect. Again, the answer was no. 

Given the no I got to the second question, I opted, of my own accord not to take them up on the offer to send the string in to be re-served. I want nothing else from Joe and the Proline team. I got answers to my concerns. That was enough for me, as long as the strings keep their stability through normal use.

However, when the front page of their website touts in big, bold, colored lettering:

We Guarantee
No Serving separation
No Peep rotation
No Creep

Now I'm reading complaints from one customer who's gotten 3 different sets in the wrong size, and another customer who got the right size that won't stop creeping. When I try to add my voice, having experienced the serving separation they guaranteed won't happen, for you to even -seem- like you're approaching from a blame the customer perspective -is not- ok. Not even a little.


----------



## reezen11

when you come on here and post up a issue which was already talked about and you were given options thats not right either.
not blaming you at all.. just stating what i had gathered from the email... so my apollogies to you for that. 
when you build as many string sets a day as proline does there is always a chance that a bad one will get thru the system. the complaints you read here are only a very tiny amount of the actual strings that are built daily..tyhings do happen and the warranty is there in case you do happen to have a issue... it then is taken care of . read the many posts here that have zero complaints ... 
if your strings do happen to to lose stability call and it will be fixed hance the warranty .. 
again not blaming anyone i just missunderstood your email... sorry for that.. my bad.. we are all human and all make mistakes ...






Dan Zawacki said:


> Only if a tied nocking point is experimental. The -placement- was experimental, being almost a half inch lower than most, but the composition and installation were nothing unusual
> 
> This response smacks of a 'blame the customer' attitude, as does, for that matter, the insinuation that serving separation might have been my fault for being too agressive with loop tightening pliers.
> 
> For the record, There was an offer to fix this. Given how busy the pre-season rush is, that's excellent. Joe's direct responses to me and my issue were informative. They answered my two most important questions: 1: is it normal for this to happen with a torqueless loop - the direct answer was no. Also, I wanted to know 2: is this an indication of coming trouble / further defect. Again, the answer was no.
> 
> Given the no I got to the second question, I opted, of my own accord not to take them up on the offer to send the string in to be re-served. I want nothing else from Joe and the Proline team. I got answers to my concerns. That was enough for me, as long as the strings keep their stability through normal use.
> 
> However, when the front page of their website touts in big, bold, colored lettering:
> 
> We Guarantee
> No Serving separation
> No Peep rotation
> No Creep
> 
> Now I'm reading complaints from one customer who's gotten 3 different sets in the wrong size, and another customer who got the right size that won't stop creeping. When I try to add my voice, having experienced the serving separation they guaranteed won't happen, for you to even -seem- like you're approaching from a blame the customer perspective -is not- ok. Not even a little.


----------



## IDABOW

I don't want to sound like I'm on a witch hunt when it comes to this particular situation. I ordered Prolines because I had set before for a Firecat that were flawless. After I bought this set, I recommended them for a friend with an HF 7. Again no problems with his strings. If anyone has read posts I've made about poor shops and service, you know I don't hesitate to call someone out if needed.

I know Joe was in the middle of moving his entire operation and trying to set up his new shop a couple of months ago. I try to be understanding, because in general the archery industry seems to have a much better customer service record than other industries.

I just need a set of strings that won't move. I discussed this with a highly thought of member here, who agrees that I need set of 452x, as the 8190 isn't working on my particular bow at any rate.

Patiently waiting.


----------



## reezen11

IDABOW said:


> I don't want to sound like I'm on a witch hunt when it comes to this particular situation. I ordered Prolines because I had set before for a Firecat that were flawless. After I bought this set, I recommended them for a friend with an HF 7. Again no problems with his strings. If anyone has read posts I've made about poor shops and service, you know I don't hesitate to call someone out if needed.
> 
> I know Joe was in the middle of moving his entire operation and trying to set up his new shop a couple of months ago. I try to be understanding, because in general the archery industry seems to have a much better customer service record than other industries.
> 
> I just need a set of strings that won't move. I discussed this with a highly thought of member here, who agrees that I need set of 452x, as the 8190 isn't working on my particular bow at any rate.
> 
> Patiently waiting.


if you have a call in with them and left a message they will return your call.. if you dont hear back from them feel free to call again... they are always ready to take care of a string issue.. but its the busy time of year for them and they are absolutely swamped with orders and messages...


----------



## IDABOW

The message on the voice mail today said closed for inventory?


----------



## reezen11

IDABOW said:


> The message on the voice mail today said closed for inventory?


yes but this is only temporary... they need to gather themselves up a bit after relocating their facility.. just leave a message they will get back with you... or just keep trying ....


----------



## Flyboy21

Installed my new sunset orange(major) with black (minor) Proline streak freak strings! Shot them today at a local 3d couldn't be happier..















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Flyboy21 said:


> Installed my new sunset orange(major) with black (minor) Proline streak freak strings! Shot them today at a local 3d couldn't be happier..
> View attachment 1473077
> View attachment 1473078
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp!


----------



## Flyboy21

rmscustom said:


> Sharp!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a good Monday


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners I put in an order for a couple sets soon so it should not be long before they arrive and I have some new pics to post up.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Anyone know when Proline are going to start up again? It's been nearly a week without response from them, would like to know if I should wait or look elsewhere.


----------



## reezen11

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Anyone know when Proline are going to start up again? It's been nearly a week without response from them, would like to know if I should wait or look elsewhere.


p.m. sent


----------



## reezen11

JUST KEEPING THIS INFO IN VIEW!!!!
please take the time to read it thru... thanks
*Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
*
**Who is ProLine BowStrings??*
*ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
*
**What we offer??*
*ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.

First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.

Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
*
***What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??*
*ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.

-END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.

-We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands

-We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.

-We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.

-Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
*
***Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??*

*ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products 
*
***Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??*

*ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
*
***How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??*
*Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.

If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
*
***How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??*
*You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.

Phone Number: 513-259-3738

Email: **[email protected]*

***What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??*
*ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included

Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included

Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included

Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5

ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
• Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
• Prolongs Bow String Life.
• Retractable Glide-On Container.

*
***ProLine BowStrings Overall goal***

*Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.

Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.

**Order time Frame**
You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.

Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Anyone know when Proline are going to start up again? It's been nearly a week without response from them, would like to know if I should wait or look elsewhere.


Hello,

We have not gone anywhere. Normal business. I show I replied to your pm.
Feel free to call or pm me, we will get you going 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Flyboy21 said:


> Installed my new sunset orange(major) with black (minor) Proline streak freak strings! Shot them today at a local 3d couldn't be happier..
> View attachment 1473077
> View attachment 1473078
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed this yesterday, they look great.


----------



## mathews xt 600

They do look fantastic


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got the word that my strings shipped yesterday looks like I know what I will be doing sunday. I have a hunt planed for sat so I don't have time to put them on before that and tune two bows so I will do it after the hunt or with any luck I won't have time because I will be cutting up some venison.


----------



## Cdpkook132

so many things to do. So little time. I have a set showing up soon as well.

Good luck on Saturday. Put one in the pump house! 

I will be shooting my Prolines in my irate FITA shoot on the beginning of October. State outdoor championships. My hunting is done for the year. Gotta stay busy.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> so many things to do. So little time. I have a set showing up soon as well.
> 
> Good luck on Saturday. Put one in the pump house!
> 
> I will be shooting my Prolines in my irate FITA shoot on the beginning of October. State outdoor championships. My hunting is done for the year. Gotta stay busy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



I am not the one behind the trigger, my girlfriend has shot with me for a couple years and asked if she could try hunting this year. I am taking her to one of my hot spots and hoping I can get her on a deer.


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> I am not the one behind the trigger, my girlfriend has shot with me for a couple years and asked if she could try hunting this year. I am taking her to one of my hot spots and hoping I can get her on a deer.


Even better! Good luck to both of you. My girlfriend started shooting a couple months ago but has no interest in hunting. I am fine with that. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Even better! Good luck to both of you. My girlfriend started shooting a couple months ago but has no interest in hunting. I am fine with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



That is the way it started with mine, and then litterally one day out of the blue, she just asked if I would take her out with me to sit, then a couple sits latter she was done because it was getting cold. This year she asked if I would take her hunting and if she could use a ground blind instead and so that is what we are doing. I just never put any pressure on her to try it or archery and it all just kinda fell into place.


----------



## Cdpkook132

That's awesome. My GF doesnt do blood too well so.......... Maybe one day out of the blue she will ask but not likely lol.

We shall see though. Right now I am just happy she is able to shoot with me. Been making it to league night and Saturday practices. Doing well do far.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is great, I would love to get us in a league but the closest one is an hour away and we work an hour in the other direction on top of that so right now we just shoot on the farm.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Perk of living in the city I guess. At one point I was in 3 different leagues a week in 3 different shops.

Although I have to travel farther (30-45 minutes) if I want to shoot any kind of distance.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

order up!! ding ding ding!


----------



## KRW

reezen11 said:


> order up!! ding ding ding!


Pmed Joe a week ago about a string , CC issue , NO RESPONSE, ordered strings at the end of August , so wasn't trying to last minute, still have a string that's too long and control cable riding on the string not the serving? And buss cable that's too short, and g nock loose on serving,just want a set of Hoyt vector 35 that fits, not too much to ask for 95 bucks, DING, DING , DING I feel like I put my money in the slot machine pulled the lever and oh yea that Ding ,ding ,sound and then silence. Thanks alot


----------



## reezen11

KRW said:


> Pmed Joe a week ago about a string , CC issue , NO RESPONSE, ordered strings at the end of August , so wasn't trying to last minute, still have a string that's too long and control cable riding on the string not the serving? And buss cable that's too short, and g nock loose on serving,just want a set of Hoyt vector 35 that fits, not too much to ask for 95 bucks, DING, DING , DING I feel like I put my money in the slot machine pulled the lever and oh yea that Ding ,ding ,sound and then silence. Thanks alot


try calling? 513-259-3738 ... 
something doesnt sound right here to me... how about this pm me your info including contact # and i will get you a call coming your way asap../..


----------



## KRW

reezen11 said:


> try calling? 513-259-3738 ...
> something doesnt sound right here to me... how about this pm me your info including contact # and i will get you a call coming your way asap../..


Called numerous times Amanda sounded frustrated and annoyed and she told me to send them back , tossed the factory ones ,so I'm beat I guess(only have one bow) , called Hoyt on the serial number to see if I had gotten something different , they said that bow left the factory as a vector 35 at 71.4 lbs. nothing special. Told them about the string mess up and they said some string makers don't measure correctly? I've looked through 2 trash cans for the stock fuse stings can't find them yet , have about 6 shop hours on this mess and 3 sets later and not the right size, I'm going to have to replace the winch on my draw board for as many times I've pulled that bow back


----------



## trophytaker75

Tony219er said:


> Well I got the replacements in the mail today.....WRONG again! I even gave them the serving measurements and they're still in the wrong spots, I wrote down what I gave them and they're over 2" off. Needless to say I'm done with Proline, now I get to wait even longer to get a set of correct strings and cables!


Musta been around the same time I quite using them for the same reason hope all is fixed now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

KRW said:


> Pmed Joe a week ago about a string , CC issue , NO RESPONSE, ordered strings at the end of August , so wasn't trying to last minute, still have a string that's too long and control cable riding on the string not the serving? And buss cable that's too short, and g nock loose on serving,just want a set of Hoyt vector 35 that fits, not too much to ask for 95 bucks, DING, DING , DING I feel like I put my money in the slot machine pulled the lever and oh yea that Ding ,ding ,sound and then silence. Thanks alot


I am not sure when but I know at some point Joe said he was taking a week vacation maybe he is still on vacation? :noidea:


----------



## reezen11

KRW said:


> Called numerous times Amanda sounded frustrated and annoyed and she told me to send them back , tossed the factory ones ,so I'm beat I guess(only have one bow) , called Hoyt on the serial number to see if I had gotten something different , they said that bow left the factory as a vector 35 at 71.4 lbs. nothing special. Told them about the string mess up and they said some string makers don't measure correctly? I've looked through 2 trash cans for the stock fuse stings can't find them yet , have about 6 shop hours on this mess and 3 sets later and not the right size, I'm going to have to replace the winch on my draw board for as many times I've pulled that bow back


like i said pm me your info and i can help ...


----------



## *ProLine*

*OK!!!!

Enough is enough... I NEVER do this, as it is unprofessional, but I'm fine with it for this once. I will explain a few situations above that seem to have made a stir, and I'm not going to let it continue.

First off, Customers that decide to be their own tuner, while still learning... TAKE BLAME when it is there. Don't blame everything about your bow on the strings! With the internet now days, there are tons of people that try to work on their own bows...and honestly, those are 99.9% of our warranty....WHY???? Hmm. Because most tell us they are new to working on their own equipment.....but YET, we still help them out.

Specific instances...

One, someone local said their strings were moving... I had them bring the bow to me, let me have it for a few days... I tuned it, with custom lengths that I made up for this customer since they wanted something in particular. He is a NEW HOME BOW TUNER as well. Just to be clear there.
So, I get the bow, I notice that while on the draw board, the draw stops would hit differently every few draw backs in the draw board... So I checked the deflection on the limbs, and noticed a minor discrepancy there. I measured the strings and cables close to 15 times during this, to ensure the strings and cables were not moving.. and THEY WERE MEASURE ON A DIGITAL READ OUT MACHINE THAT MEASURE TO THE .007".... So I can tell you, THEY WERE NOT MOVING.
But after a couple weeks, says their moving, even after I had found out they were not... most likely limb issue with what it seemed to be doing. 
BUT we are always about making the customer happy, so he has now had a full new set built to those custom specs that I had made up originally for him. I do believe he is happy, but he was frustrated not knowing what was going on. I can assure it was not the strings though..... 

2nd,
KRW.... You ordered a set for a Hoyt vector. Which were measured down to the .007'' measurement, which is the tightest tolerance on the market.
We have received the string set back that you said was too long and had to put 12 twist into the string, since your draw length was showing long on the draw board, I do believe you said you were a new bow tuner as well.
So the string that we measure with those 12 twist in it, comes in 3/8'' shorter than what the factory specs are.... We took the 12 twist out, and bingo, they measured dead on to the measurement. 
You stated you had to adjust the string to correct your draw length.... and even after explaining from myself, and Amanda, as well as another associate, that you can not twist a string 12times for draw length, you would need to adjust a cam for that much draw length. Unless you wanted custom specs.
After many many times on the phone, you continued to state that the string and cables are the wrong length. So we try to explain to you that we will be glad to build a new set, but they will be to the exact same lengths as before unless he wanted to come up with custom lengths.

So we build the set... but I really wanted to help you out, since you were new to bow tuning and didn't seem to understand that a 29" Hoyt vector is not going to measure exactly that...the draw is usually 1/4"-3/8" long from factory. With factory specs.
Which you stated that poundage was perfect, and timing was perfect, with the stock lengths we sent you..... But then you put 12 twist into the string....?
So aside from that, I come up with some custom lengths to help keep your draw weight... have a set built to those lengths...
So I have them send TWO sets to you, after you claimed to not have the correct lengths of strings and cables from us..... AND you are still saying their not right.
Sir, I'm here to put an end to that conversation. 
THEY WERE 100% TO THE CORRECT LENGTHS...AND WE HAVE WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE YOU HAPPY, AND HAVE BUILT EXTRA SETS.. WHICH IS NOT HOW OUR WARRANTY WORKS, BUT WITH THE TIME OF YEAR, I WAS TRYING TO MAKE YOU HAPPY.


So that is the scoop, and I hope everyone respects the fact that I can't allow the negative comments to continue, when we have had zero fault in those two situations. We have such an amazing following, hundreds of dealers around the world. I promise that we know how to measure to the industry standard.
1/4" Steel post, 100#s, 20 seconds. Outside to Outside of the steel pin post.

Any questions, feel free to email me personally at [email protected] and I will answer any questions you have.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

Everyone, please understand that I appreciate each and every one of you so very much. 

My comments, and our threads are here to help our customers. We try to do nothing but please each and everyone of you.

Sometimes mistakes will happen, and when they do, we do have to follow a warranty program...you can imagine how many warranties end up not being warranty.

Everyone Please, continue to stay positive. We are here to help you!

We love you all!!!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Now for pictures!!!!! 

AMAZING end loops!!


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Everyone, please understand that I appreciate each and every one of you so very much.
> 
> My comments, and our threads are here to help our customers. We try to do nothing but please each and everyone of you.
> 
> Sometimes mistakes will happen, and when they do, we do have to follow a warranty program...you can imagine how many warranties end up not being warranty.
> 
> Everyone Please, continue to stay positive. We are here to help you!
> 
> We love you all!!!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Ahhhh joe loves me! You too buddy. Love your strings (as you can probably tell by now) and never had an issue with measurements.

So did you put down that buck yet!?!?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> Ahhhh joe loves me! You too buddy. Love your strings (as you can probably tell by now) and never had an issue with measurements.
> 
> So did you put down that buck yet!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!! I promise, bunch of love for everyone!! We get so many people that want to be hateful...it truly saddens me! We TRULY want to please everyone to the fullest extent with their orders.

We all know you love them! haha. Thank you for all the continued support!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Buck is not down yet! Its still in decision time of whether or not to take him out this year or not....!?! I'm torn! lol


----------



## zick

I'm about 6 weeks in on my Proline strings I ordered for my Monster 7. They are great strings at a good price. I'm very happy with mine and will be ordering another set for my other Monster 7 when it gets closer to next spring for 3-d. Thanks Proline, you were very helpful.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

zick said:


> I'm about 6 weeks in on my Proline strings I ordered for my Monster 7. They are great strings at a good price. I'm very happy with mine and will be ordering another set for my other Monster 7 when it gets closer to next spring for 3-d. Thanks Proline, you were very helpful.


Thank you so much!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Yeip!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Buck is not down yet! Its still in decision time of whether or not to take him out this year or not....!?! I'm torn! lol


Stop being torn and start shooting IMO!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneChaser

I've ordered 8 sets of Pro Line strings, and they are simply awesome strings....almost as good (and prompt) as the customer service.

I've had strings from other companies, and none compared to Pro Line in my experience!


----------



## brdz71

Did you happen to get the pics of my reezen , proline strings have by far been the best investment ive made thanks proline


----------



## bowfisher

Best strings I've ever shot! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

i have a few more sets to share soon... red white and blue for a bowthech mighty mite. and a couple others.. never once have had a issue with string length..


----------



## Dan Zawacki

I wish I were a decent photographer. I would live to be able to post up a pic that shows how nice these strings look on my bow. The separation issue aside, they have so far proven to be excellent. The center serving is now separating in a second spot, so I ordered up some 62xs .024 and will re serve the center section myself if it gets too bad. If it doesn't I'll prolly just leave it.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks a ton everyone!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Pure Evil

Great strings Joe, keep up the good work!! After a buddy saw mine on my Xtreme he bought a set for his 82nd Airbourne, they fit perfect and look great.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Well said Joe, I feel your frustration.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lots of great pictures there Joe, and I very well said on the things that had to be said, I feel it was a very respectful way to handle a situation that can quickly get out of hand. And as others have stated I have received a ton of different sets of strings from proline. I must say every single last set has been nothing short of perfect, and never had anything but great things to say about them. I had one set were the serving separated but that was simply because I over tightened my d loop and it separated the serving.


----------



## CLJ

I ordered a set for my Mathews DXT a couple weeks ago. Shipping was quick and the strings are great. I will be purchasing Proline strings again in the future. Thanks.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Joe you handled that in a professional manor. You just keep doing what you have been doing for the four years I've used your strings and your business and great rep on here and around the archery community will continue to grow.


----------



## IDABOW

I received a call Monday from Amanda. She took care of me and I picked up a new set of strings in the mail today! Haven't been on here for a couple of days, and I see some people are upset. I could have easily been myself. However I had a different situation than normal, and that's why I turned to Joe in the first place. I received a PM from Joe and sent one back to him. 

I want to say thanks to Proline, Joe, and Amanda. The conditions weren't ideal for anyone, in my particular situation, but, they took care of me anyways. They do try to make their customers happy and stand by their work. Keep up the good work Joe!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Well said Joe. I know how passionate you are about customer satisfaction! People I have shot ProLine strings for almost 5 years. In that time I have had well over 30 sets of strings and only ONE set was not spot on! And that was just a honest mistake because they have 2 UltraElites under my account, both with different cams. Joe, Amanda and all the ProLine staff are awesome people. I too am a self-tuner, but I have 25 years under my belt at doing it.... It's not easy! Joe still has to bail me out every now and then, but ya know what........he always does! Joe is a close personal friend and a great person, his strings are the best on the market, I wouldn't shoot anything else! Love ya Joe, keep on twisting brother, I'll always be here to support you and ProLine!

Your Brother in Arms, Big T


----------



## reezen11

well i did it again... got the bow together and the guy left with it before i had a chance to snap any pics... i still have a orange and black set that i hope to remember to take pics of .. waiting for the guy to bring the bow to me...


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> well i did it again... got the bow together and the guy left with it before i had a chance to snap any pics... i still have a orange and black set that i hope to remember to take pics of .. waiting for the guy to bring the bow to me...


Fail!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

I really need to have a photo session with my bows again. DSLR w all the new updates. It's due. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! ;-)


----------



## reezen11

well lets have a photo session ... show us what you have ...


----------



## Cdpkook132

maybe by next weekend I will have all the bows together. Decent backdrop and good lighting. And my new bow may be put together. More to come 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> well lets have a photo session ... show us what you have ...


Lets see all yours together.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBAX80

I got my strings in Friday and today finally got them installed. Wow!! I had to take 1 twist out of a cable to get my cams timed. 1 twist in my string to get my brace and my ata to spec. Just put about 30 shots threw wow again it feels like a new bow. Great strings!!!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

SBAX80 said:


> I got my strings in Friday and today finally got them installed. Wow!! I had to take 1 twist out of a cable to get my cams timed. 1 twist in my string to get my brace and my ata to spec. Just put about 30 shots threw wow again it feels like a new bow. Great strings!!!!!!


You gotta love a great set of custom strings


----------



## colo_dually

The wife's Home Wrecker, and my Anarchy are ready for the field this fall. Both just got fine-tuned for broadheads with very little issue.

This is my first year getting back into this sport, and I've done all the tuning on both these bows. It is doable for the first-year shooter, if you study up on the subject matter. I couldn't be happier with how well the new strings fit these bows.

I will do my best to get some shots of these strings in the field this fall.
Best of luck to all the ProLine shooters this season.


----------



## greatthosu

Is there a Scarlet and Gray.


----------



## Cdpkook132

greatthosu said:


> Is there a Scarlet and Gray.


Mountain berry and silver would be good. Or there is a silver that seems darker.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatthosu

Thanks.


----------



## Cdpkook132

greatthosu said:


> Thanks.


Ya I believe reezen11 was on a mt berry kick for a while, let me find some pics if possible.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here are a few mt berry and silver:


----------



## greatthosu

Sweet looking. Thanks 05_sprcrw.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Here are a few mt berry and silver:


hey those look like my threads!!!! ha good ole mt berry and silver ... love it still do...


----------



## reezen11

A.T. members please direct all questions to *proline* here on a.t. or email which is [email protected] or call 513-259-3738. i am leaving tomorrow and wont be back until monday october 8th. headed into the wild for the early archery season here in new york.. will send pics to joe if i get anything and he will post them up. 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## Cdpkook132

Good luck out there Forrest!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> mt berry and silver 452x reezen 7.0 and 6.5





reezen11 said:


> heres a few more!mt berry and silver 452x. mathews z7 magnum





reezen11 said:


> hey those look like my threads!!!! ha good ole mt berry and silver ... love it still do...



They are good looking for sure!


----------



## Reverend

Gotta tell you that I'm a little disappointed. I ordered some new cables and when they arrived, I noticed that the strands on the yokes were tangled. I called Amanda and PM'd Joe in the morning, and heard back from her on the next day. She apologized and told me they would send me a new set. Great. So I waited another week. Today, I received the new buss cable and guess what? It is exactly the same! The yoke is tangled on itself??? Now I'm a little flustered because I have some more "down-time." Hate to admit it, but I'm not impressed. The strings and servings look nice, but someone in the QC is NOT doing their job. I understand that anyone can make a mistake... I give you that. But twice... with the same order? Not good.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Got a picture of what "tangled around itself" means?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

i am still waiting on a phone call back on a customer service issue.. Called yesterday morning 9 am and again today at 10am... no call


----------



## Beentown

My cable was the same way. Joe got back with me today. 

The threads from each leg were wrapped together and then served that way. 



Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

Beentown said:


> My cable was the same way. Joe got back with me today.
> 
> The threads from each leg were wrapped together and then served that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


So the legs were served together with 1 end loop?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend

Cdpkook132 said:


> So the legs were served together with 1 loop.


No. There were two loops, but some strands from one leg were served in the other leg... And vice versa.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Reverend said:


> No. There were two loops, but some strands from one leg were served in the other leg... And vice versa.


O gotcha. That's no good. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

If you have sent a email to proline please check your spam filter
Proline is here to stay and to stay it takes customer service and quality.......


----------



## Beentown

Reverend said:


> No. There were two loops, but some strands from one leg were served in the other leg... And vice versa.


Same with mine. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, the issue went on for almost a week.

You can undo the intertwined... But obviously you shouldn't have to.

The problem came from a new piece of equipment which seperates and twist the strings/cables. We had it separating from one end, and it should have been the other.

Like I said, it was caught, and fixed.... And if it is intertwined, you can undo it yourself as well.

Thanks guys

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Zerbert

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys, the issue went on for almost a week.
> 
> You can undo the intertwined... But obviously you shouldn't have to.
> 
> The problem came from a new piece of equipment which seperates and twist the strings/cables. We had it separating from one end, and it should have been the other.
> 
> Like I said, it was caught, and fixed.... *And if it is intertwined, you can undo it yourself as well.
> *
> Thanks guys
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Im not sure the people effected by this appreciate that response. It makes them appear picking and ignorant.


----------



## Beentown

Zerbert said:


> Im not sure the people effected by this appreciate that response. It makes them appear picking and ignorant.


To fix mine you would have to undo each leg of the yoke, then re-serve the loops of each leg. Nothing ignorant about that. 


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reverend

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys, the issue went on for almost a week.
> 
> You can undo the intertwined... But obviously you shouldn't have to.
> 
> The problem came from a new piece of equipment which seperates and twist the strings/cables. We had it separating from one end, and it should have been the other.
> 
> Like I said, it was caught, and fixed.... And if it is intertwined, you can undo it yourself as well.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Sorry Joe, but mine wasn't fixed after a week. I was sent another set with exactly the same problem???
Now, if you'll tell me how to untangle it, I'd be glad to try it....


----------



## Dan Zawacki

They offered me the same solution for center serving separation - send it back to be re served, or have it done in a local shop. So I can have more down time, or more down time plus paying to fix their problem.

I was going to leave well enough alone, shoot it as is, and not bother to say any more than I already have, but this seems to be becoming the norm.

For the record, I don't want a new string or anything. What I actually wanted was for the string I ordered in the first place to be what was advertised. I was more than understanding that it took three days to place an order because I was ordering right at the peak season for new strings. However, I now have three spots of separation on my center servings. Going to re-serve myself.

However, I feel like I would have been well served to have known about these issues before I left messages and sent emails trying to order. I could have called vapor trail, or 60X, or JBK, or any one of a dozen others and not have had the same delay only to end up serving my own strings. Since I wish I had known, I can't now just stay on the sidelines and watch everyone else wish they had known. This will be my last post here, and my last interaction with Proline strings. The shooting public beware - they may care a lot, they may be the salt of the earth, and they may even have had a stellar reputation, however, something is -not- right at proline strings these days. 

For what it's worth, I hope Proline gets everything straightened out at home, and can re-establish the incredible reputation that they had apparently earned before September of 2012.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just want to stick my neck out and say that I have had over 10 sets of Proline strings come in with no issues in the last 3 years. I have a problem with changing my mind on what I want for colors so it seems like I order new color combos once every 6 months or so. Now I know there have some things going on with the strings lately and there obviously has been some issues going on. I can understand not wanting down time this time of year but what gets me is why everyone waits until now to order strings? I have always ordered mine mid summer and beat the rush have time to shoot them in and be done with it. It may very well be Prolines fault for sending out a defective string, but complaining that you have to wait for another one that they are giving you doesn't make sense to me. Every single warranty program out there will require you to wait a little while they ship you something, there is nothing they can do about that. I am not singling anyone out by any means because I have been in similar situations and been frustrated as well. Just keep in mind they have also recently moved to a new location and that probably also means hiring new staff which means there is training involved. I am not making excuses for Proline just stating that any more the only time people post on most threads on AT anymore it is more often then not a negative comment. How many people out there have got good strings that don't bother posting up? I usually try to just bump the thread to help out Proline because I am a big believer in them and they have not let me down yet. There was one time they had to remake me one string and send it to me they were very good about it when they could have just told me it was my fault and left it at that. For the record it was my fault, I nicked the string when I was installing the peep and cut a few strands. 

Keep up the good work Proline, and I hope you can get all these issues sorted out for everyone so I can get back to seeing awesome color combos that people come up with, I love getting new ideas for my next set.


----------



## Zerbert

05_sprcrw said:


> I just want to stick my neck out and say that I have had over 10 sets of Proline strings come in with no issues in the last 3 years. I have a problem with changing my mind on what I want for colors so it seems like I order new color combos once every 6 months or so. Now I know there have some things going on with the strings lately and there obviously has been some issues going on. I* can understand not wanting down time this time of year but what gets me is why everyone waits until now to order strings*? I have always ordered mine mid summer and beat the rush have time to shoot them in and be done with it. It may very well be Prolines fault for sending out a defective string, but complaining that you have to wait for another one that they are giving you doesn't make sense to me. Every single warranty program out there will require you to wait a little while they ship you something, there is nothing they can do about that. I am not singling anyone out by any means because I have been in similar situations and been frustrated as well. * Just keep in mind they have also recently moved to a new location and that probably also means hiring new staff which means there is training involved*. I am not making excuses for Proline just stating that any more the only time people post on most threads on AT anymore it is more often then not a negative comment. How many people out there have got good strings that don't bother posting up? I usually try to just bump the thread to help out Proline because I am a big believer in them and they have not let me down yet. There was one time they had to remake me one string and send it to me they were very good about it when they could have just told me it was my fault and left it at that. For the record it was my fault, I nicked the string when I was installing the peep and cut a few strands.
> 
> Keep up the good work Proline, and I hope you can get all these issues sorted out for everyone so I can get back to seeing awesome color combos that people come up with, I love getting new ideas for my next set.


You are singling people out, and if its a bad idea to order late in the busy season then I'm gonna go out on a limb and say its not a good time to train people and move/upgrade your shop. That sword cuts both ways.


----------



## *ProLine*

Zerbert said:


> Im not sure the people effected by this appreciate that response. It makes them appear picking and ignorant.


Wow, I would never intentionally do that at all. Simply stated a fact. I'm not saying everyone of them can, but most. I seen the problem first hand, and fixed them.
There were some that we had to replace, that were caught before shipped. It was roughly a week that the issue went on. Not Exactly a week, but approximate.

If anyone has an issue that has not been solved, or attempted to be solved, please call us today and we will solve it.

I know that no one likes when something isn't right, I guarantee I'm one of the ones that hates it more than the customer. 

Warranty:
If something is wrong, we will fix it.
This means we need to receive it, to see it, and then send a replacement. 
We can not take every single customer by the word only, we need to see it.
It allows us to diagnose a problem internally if there is one, and allows us to decide if a problem has happened due to us or not.
You can not just call a bow company up and say hey, you screwed up, send me a new bow.
They have to have a dealer talk to them, and need the parts received. That's just an example, not saying there is not variations to that, just an example.

So when we are asked to fix or replace, not a problem.. none at all. But We will need the part first.

Here on AT you will see...3,4 guys that will post quite some time about a problem...but I promise, if they have called us...we have tried to figure a solution for them. We have a system, and we have to follow it. 

We thank each and everyone of you for your support, as well as your feedback.
As I said, if you have any other comments or questions, pm or email me.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Zerbert said:


> You are singling people out, and if its a bad idea to order late in the busy season then I'm gonna go out on a limb and say its not a good time to train people and move/upgrade your shop. That sword cuts both ways.


I can see your point, and will just leave this alone have a good day and good luck with your season.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

*ProLine* said:


> Wow, I would never intentionally do that at all. Simply stated a fact. I'm not saying everyone of them can, but most. I seen the problem first hand, and fixed them.
> There were some that we had to replace, that were caught before shipped. It was roughly a week that the issue went on. Not Exactly a week, but approximate.
> 
> If anyone has an issue that has not been solved, or attempted to be solved, please call us today and we will solve it.
> 
> I know that no one likes when something isn't right, I guarantee I'm one of the ones that hates it more than the customer.
> 
> Warranty:
> If something is wrong, we will fix it.
> This means we need to receive it, to see it, and then send a replacement.
> We can not take every single customer by the word only, we need to see it.
> It allows us to diagnose a problem internally if there is one, and allows us to decide if a problem has happened due to us or not.
> You can not just call a bow company up and say hey, you screwed up, send me a new bow.
> They have to have a dealer talk to them, and need the parts received. That's just an example, not saying there is not variations to that, just an example.
> 
> So when we are asked to fix or replace, not a problem.. none at all. But We will need the part first.
> 
> Here on AT you will see...3,4 guys that will post quite some time about a problem...but I promise, if they have called us...we have tried to figure a solution for them. We have a system, and we have to follow it.
> 
> We thank each and everyone of you for your support, as well as your feedback.
> As I said, if you have any other comments or questions, pm or email me.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


All in all, I really hope things look up from here. A rough spot in the road can be stressful for any small business. Hopefully this will all smooth out, and in very short order, you can look at just a minor blip in the radar. Mostly, I think there's a case of bad timing on the part of the few of us with issues - your reputation is too good from too many sources that are too esteemed and credible for it to be much of anything else. I know I said my previous post was my last, but I didn't want to leave on a down note. Best of luck man, I hope it all comes together smoothly - and congrats on being able to expand!


----------



## *ProLine*

Your post is greatly appreciated. And beyond respectful.

I thank you very much!

Please pm me.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hello Everyone,

I wanted to take a moment, and try to settle a few things down for everyone. I don't want everyone to think there is a bigger issue than their is.

YES, we had a problem with some yokes on buss cables, that were twisted incorrectly. It was not caught right away, on a new piece of equipment. Since then we have diagnosed the problem, and have fixed the problem. We are now fixing any that have had problems with this issue. 
This problem was Strictly to Split buss cables. Nothing structurally, simply intertwined strands. In some cases, they can be undone, but in some, they needed to be replaced.

We back our product to the fullest, and that is why we have taken care of this issue.

If you have this problem, Please email me directly @ [email protected]

The problem has been solved as stated. We are in great working order, and looking to take care of each and everyone of you 

The problem was with a handful of orders, but as stated has been corrected.

I promise everything is good to go, and taken care, and we are so happy with all the PMs and Emails we have received in support to some of the negative comments that have been made(not all were negative, simply stated their problem)... 

I hope everyone is doing great in their seasons! And I wish you all great luck!!! 

Thank you again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## Dan Zawacki

You can take Joe at his word, and then some. I didn't have the problem he referenced above, my issue was much less severe, and despite my stating otherwise, he nonetheless tried to send me a new replacement. For my own reasons I've decided to learn to fix a small cosmetic defect on my own instead of taking a new replacement, but that wasn't for lack of service on Joe's part!

Good to see the stellar reputation is well deserved! Good on ya Joe, for going above and beyond to make sure every customer is 100% satisfied!


----------



## greatthosu

I am ordering a set. This is a outstanding company.


----------



## goldtip45

i have personally orderd strings from proline 4 over 4 yrs. mine have all been right on. but i will tell you this if there is a problem joe will figure it out and get it corrected. his number one prority is us the customers. never seen better customer service! every company has its trial periods and issues. the best companys get them corrected and alot of it is of no fault of there own and if it is they will correct them with the highest standards. sure its frustrating but come on bashing is really uncalled 4. im sure joe probably offered everyone that has a problem a replacement etc because he wants his company to be the best!. patience is a virtue! we all have trials and tribulations but how we handle them becomes the issue. im sure joe will solve the problem. he puts out a great product and will always be committed to that. i just think sometimes you got to know or deal with them to understand they are a high standard company and aim to please. we all are human and so are they. problems with production happens but i know over the yrs they will get the problem addressed and fixed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

very well said gold tip and glad Joe got you covered Dan.


----------



## colo_dually

First year back in the sport, and its been an adventure to say the least. Customer service from ProLine has been second to none.

I have replaced the factory strings on both my Bear Anarchys with ProLines, great product. Timely, and accurately built. With nearly zero experiance as a DIY bow tuner, I have ProLines installed in both bows, and back into factory specs very quickly. I also replaced the factory strings on my wife's Bear Home Wrecker. Again zero issues with those strings.

With my line of work, it may be weeks, even months between me shooting these bows. To date there has been zero stretch or peep rotation, and my pins retained zero out to 40 yards. Can't argue that level of performance out of strings from any manufacturer.

I'll continue to do business and represent ProLine for the foreseeable future, as the wife and I prepare for our first season in the field.


----------



## reezen11

Guys joe will take care any issues there are with anything that may arise.i know joe very very well he wont allow dissapointed customers . Its that simple .


----------



## reezen11

And for the record guys have 3 bows here at camp 3 different owners and prolines on them all.... 2 of those 3 bows drew blood this a.m. And the other one drew blood tonight.... Been a great start to our opening day of season! 
Good luck to all and be safe...
forrest


----------



## Stoo

I got my new strings for my Infinity Tuesday. The strings looked great as usual.(4th set I have bought). I called a guy I know that owns a 3D range to see if he would let me use his press. It turns out he is opening a full bow shop there. I ended up trading my bow for a fresh outta the box Strother Moxie. So now my problem is I'm going to have to get another set soon. Maybe black and silver with green streak freaks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those would look great IMO. 

I got my three new sets last night and they all look great. I am busy Sat but hoping to get them on Sun and hopefully have some pics for everyone.


----------



## EnglishKev

Over the lasr couple of years or so, I have fitted most of my, and several folks in the club, bows with Proline strings.
Some are now just on their second set.
So far, zero issues.
In fact, one of our lady shooters (purple with flo-green streaks on her purple hoyt) told me last night that I was right about fitting them instead of a set made locally, and how good the bow was shooting now with no peep problems (said I'd pass it on to you Joe:thumbs_up).

I just picked up a 2000 (ish) near mint Reflex Xtreme for next to nothing, shot it last night, and it is going to be my finger shooting bow:teeth:
Just needs new threads, it has a darkish red marble finish riser with little gold lines and black limbs.
I'm thinking Xs2 in Cranberry with Black and Gold streaks.:shade:
Gotta get hold of Amanda on the phone and get them ordered:wink:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That sounds like a killer combo and would definitely help that bow look spectacular.


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> That sounds like a killer combo and would definitely help that bow look spectacular.


Just spoke to Amanda and ordered them.:set1_applaud:
Changed the specs a little as the golden yellow in Xs2 is apparently a little too yellow for the effect I want.
So I've gone with 452x in mountain berry with black and gold streaks.
The berry is very close to the cranberry and the gold is, well, gold:wink:

Now the hard bit, waiting for them to travel across the pond:ball:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know what you mean the waiting is the most painful part of ordering new strings for me :lol3:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

EnglishKev said:


> Just spoke to Amanda and ordered them.:set1_applaud:
> Changed the specs a little as the golden yellow in Xs2 is apparently a little too yellow for the effect I want.
> So I've gone with 452x in mountain berry with black and gold streaks.
> The berry is very close to the cranberry and the gold is, well, gold:wink:
> 
> Now the hard bit, waiting for them to travel across the pond:ball:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Shouldn't have to wait too long Kev, usually only takes about 2 weeks to get to Australia after I order them.


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!!!!!
reception is very spotty here but i hope this gets thru.... 
No deer today! A few does pasing thru but now we are after bucks


----------



## Tony219er

All I gotta say is Joe is a class act, i had some issues a few months back with my D340, I ordered some ProLines and the servings were wrong...re-ordered and well the next 2 sets were also wrong, servings for the Flx guard were off and too low. Anyways I gave up (got my money back) and have recently voiced my opinion and troubles with ProLine Bowstrings, well the other day I recieved a PM from Joe seeing what my opinions were about so I refreshed his memory. Well I recieved another PM from Joe stating he wanted to make it right and wanted me to see the quality of his threads and offered me a FREE set for anything I wanted! I was floored but am not one to take a handout, it just took me by surprise.....so for that I say hats off to Joe and the ProLine team.:thumbs_upIt's not very often if ever you get an offer like that from a company. Definetely changed my tune about ProLine!


----------



## KRW

Tony219er said:


> All I gotta say is Joe is a class act, i had some issues a few months back with my D340, I ordered some ProLines and the servings were wrong...re-ordered and well the next 2 sets were also wrong, servings for the Flx guard were off and too low. Anyways I gave up (got my money back) and have recently voiced my opinion and troubles with ProLine Bowstrings, well the other day I recieved a PM from Joe seeing what my opinions were about so I refreshed his memory. Well I recieved another PM from Joe stating he wanted to make it right and wanted me to see the quality of his threads and offered me a FREE set for anything I wanted! I was floored but am not one to take a handout, it just took me by surprise.....so for that I say hats off to Joe and the ProLine team.:thumbs_upIt's not very often if ever you get an offer like that from a company. Definetely changed my tune about ProLine!


X2 had an issue with wrong sizes on a vector 35 , Joe pmed me to make it right , went above and beyond ,thanks Joe


----------



## colo_dually

We'll get this back up, there has been a few issues as of late. New equipment and higher seasonal demand, I have full confidence Joe will get everything sorted out.

Good Luck in the field y'all, I am down to the single digits to the opening day of my season.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got my strings in this weekend and got them installed on one bow, waiting for another to come in, and had an issue with the third (not Proline's fault, not even string based issue) and am working on correcting it and then will re-order them they looked great its to bad I couldn't use them.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you everyone!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Pure Evil

TTT for some great strings!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Going to shop now:
Change limbs
Change pockets
Change cams
Change strings

Wish me luck


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Pockets wouldn't fit. 
Got it together with the 3000's
Threw the strings in (top is a little slow)
Check poundage (65#)
D loop and shoot it!

9" brace height and 40" ata

It's going to be a shooter











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great I keep forgetting my camera at home :doh:


----------



## Cdpkook132

Up again 











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!!


----------



## Ronin Conan

Looking good, cdp.

just put in an order for my ultraelite, hopefully not too long to wait


----------



## Ronin Conan

Looking good, cdp.

just put in an order for my ultraelite, hopefully not too long to wait


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ronin Conan said:


> Looking good, cdp.
> 
> just put in an order for my ultraelite, hopefully not too long to wait


Thanks. First set in 8190 as well. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well here they are all packaged up, now I just need to get them on and pics of them on the bows.


----------



## Derek0525

*ProLine* said:


>


Do you got a closer pic of the green white with a little black strings in this pick trying to find somethin to go with my invasion in optiforest


----------



## reezen11

Just checking in ! On my broyher in laws ipad ! Ha been a good trip and a ton of fun!Inwill be back monday folks to help out any questions you may have.
forrest


----------



## RCR_III

Well I got my strings from ProLine Thursday and got them installed that night. Today I got everything adjusted and tuned and they shoot incredibly well. The colors on this set are really nice and the servings are really, really good. The best I've seen on a custom string set by far! I would have no hesitation recommending ProLine to anyone. The quality of their strings for the price is great. A much higher quality than string sets I've paid more for in the past from other companies. And when I asked for additional serving for my buss cable I expected to pay more for this as I would with another company but that wasn't the case! I'd like to say thanks again to Amanda for taking my order and showing me what customer service should be like as well as Joe and his team at ProLine Bowstrings for making me the best set of custom strings I've ever had!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Good looking bow and strings there RCR


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Thanks Cdpkook. I've been admiring your set ups for a while now haha I'm just glad to be able to contribute mine finally. 


Cdpkook132 said:


> Good looking bow and strings there RCR
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice looking bow!

Thank you so very much, I'm glad you like them 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## RCR_III

Thank you for the compliment and I appreciate the great strings!



*ProLine* said:


> Very nice looking bow!
> 
> Thank you so very much, I'm glad you like them
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

honestly guys proline will make you satisfied regardless what it takes ... class act for sure...





Tony219er said:


> All I gotta say is Joe is a class act, i had some issues a few months back with my D340, I ordered some ProLines and the servings were wrong...re-ordered and well the next 2 sets were also wrong, servings for the Flx guard were off and too low. Anyways I gave up (got my money back) and have recently voiced my opinion and troubles with ProLine Bowstrings, well the other day I recieved a PM from Joe seeing what my opinions were about so I refreshed his memory. Well I recieved another PM from Joe stating he wanted to make it right and wanted me to see the quality of his threads and offered me a FREE set for anything I wanted! I was floored but am not one to take a handout, it just took me by surprise.....so for that I say hats off to Joe and the ProLine team.:thumbs_upIt's not very often if ever you get an offer like that from a company. Definetely changed my tune about ProLine!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Well I'm officially done and tagged out. Got my target buck this year. He's a nontypical 9 point and scored 106 5/8". He was the biggest bodied deer I have ever seen and the taxidermist said he would guess six or seven years old. Definitely on the down hill for antlers. I'll post some pics later today of him on the camera and on the ground. Good luck guys


----------



## northern rednek

I'd like to order a set for my pro elite. I left my contact info on the website and no reply yet.It's early. I work out of town with no internet service and leave tonight . Would love to order before I leave or I have to wait untill next weekend.Thanks Dan


----------



## RCR_III

Try calling them at 513-259-3738


northern rednek said:


> I'd like to order a set for my pro elite. I left my contact info on the website and no reply yet.It's early. I work out of town with no internet service and leave tonight . Would love to order before I leave or I have to wait untill next weekend.Thanks Dan


----------



## reezen11

northern rednek said:


> I'd like to order a set for my pro elite. I left my contact info on the website and no reply yet.It's early. I work out of town with no internet service and leave tonight . Would love to order before I leave or I have to wait untill next weekend.Thanks Dan


Try giving a call , 513-259-3738.


----------



## reezen11

Derek0525 said:


> Do you got a closer pic of the green white with a little black strings in this pick trying to find somethin to go with my invasion in optiforest


i looked and cant seem to find one ... sorry.


----------



## northern rednek

Order placed. Great people.


----------



## reezen11

northern rednek said:


> Order placed. Great people.


thank you!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Up again for proline.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

My buck from this year. The pic with the deer doesnt show the points or character this deer has. Got a great recovery video though. Thanks proline for making strings we can count on when it counts. Good luck guys


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting!



One of these days I will remember to get the dang pictures of the new strings on the bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132

mathews xt 600 said:


> My buck from this year. The pic with the deer doesnt show the points or character this deer has. Got a great recovery video though. Thanks proline for making strings we can count on when it counts. Good luck guys


Cool buck. He sure has some character!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Proline strung bows











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

I see three bows...but four in the signature....!?! LOL

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

mathews xt 600 said:


> My buck from this year. The pic with the deer doesnt show the points or character this deer has. Got a great recovery video though. Thanks proline for making strings we can count on when it counts. Good luck guys


Very Cool!!

Anyone else out there slaying some critters, be sure to send us pictures for our facebook page, [email protected]

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> I see three bows...but four in the signature....!?! LOL
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Alpha burner is the red headed step child lol 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

bahahahaha, I believe were going to have to take care of that!!!

How about this! Since you have been such a great, strong supporter, and an amazing customer to ProLine BowStrings... I am going to personally cover the set for your AlphaBurner!  You let me know what you need, and I'll get the order in... and then you must show pics for all to see of course ;-)

Just a little token of Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> bahahahaha, I believe were going to have to take care of that!!!
> 
> How about this! Since you have been such a great, strong supporter, and an amazing customer to ProLine BowStrings... I am going to personally cover the set for your AlphaBurner!  You let me know what you need, and I'll get the order in... and then you must show pics for all to see of course ;-)
> 
> Just a little token of Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


you cant beat that!!!! great gesture Joe...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great gesture and quite a collection of bows with Prolines on them as well!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> bahahahaha, I believe were going to have to take care of that!!!
> 
> How about this! Since you have been such a great, strong supporter, and an amazing customer to ProLine BowStrings... I am going to personally cover the set for your AlphaBurner!  You let me know what you need, and I'll get the order in... and then you must show pics for all to see of course ;-)
> 
> Just a little token of Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thanks for the offer Joe but the alpha burner already has a fine set of Prolines! Just didn't make it into the picture with the target bows. The burner is shooting great. We laid the smack down on a coues deer in early archery season. 

All red with all red servings. Killer combo. 










It's the wifey's vicxen I need to figure out. She is right between cams is the only issue. 



Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Side note as well I shot in my first full FITA this weekend and shot a 1316 with my proline strings would have been 3rd place of I didn't shoot as a guest. Shot the white ultra elite. I know I can pick up some more points next year easily.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

well guys im headed back to the woods tomorrow and wont be back until monday ... i will answer all p.m s when i return 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> well guys im headed back to the woods tomorrow and wont be back until monday ... i will answer all p.m s when i return
> thanks
> forrest


Good luck!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> well guys im headed back to the woods tomorrow and wont be back until monday ... i will answer all p.m s when i return
> thanks
> forrest




Good Luck buddy!


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> well guys im headed back to the woods tomorrow and wont be back until monday ... i will answer all p.m s when i return
> thanks
> forrest


Have a great weekend and good luck to everyone putting in the time


----------



## mathewsrzn1992

Any samples of blue and black strings made with xs2 material? I really want to order but would like to see what these colors look like together first..


----------



## bcstrat

Cdpkook132 said:


> Proline strung bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what makes the yellow and white one look good! LOL


----------



## colo_dually

Just got back from our hunting trip, first year in the field. Didn't fill a tag, but had a great experience. I'll see what I have on film for pictures of these strings.

From a performance standpoint, still couldn't be happier with these strings. Got to camp, sighted in (right as the pins should have been) and stayed consistent all week long.

Thanks ProLine for the great product.


----------



## 'Ike'

Well, I got my Destroyer 340 set today...Went with Royal Blue/Black and wish now I had added a streak of Silver as the bow is OptiFade Forest...Little disappointed as the 'center' line was not marked and the FlexGuard and StringStop areas were not served! Was I suppose to ask about this?

No worries though and they'll go on tomorrow, so I'll keep ya posted and add pictures...


----------



## Cdpkook132

bcstrat said:


> I know what makes the yellow and white one look good! LOL


My home made slings?!?!?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

'Ike' said:


> Well, I got my Destroyer 340 set today...Went with Royal Blue/Black and wish now I had added a streak of Silver as the bow is OptiFade Forest...Little disappointed as the 'center' line was not marked and the FlexGuard and StringStop areas were not served! Was I suppose to ask about this?
> 
> No worries though and they'll go on tomorrow, so I'll keep ya posted and add pictures...


2 color string is never marked for peep center. simply seperate the 2 colors and that is true center of the string.


----------



## reezen11

mathewsrzn1992 said:


> Any samples of blue and black strings made with xs2 material? I really want to order but would like to see what these colors look like together first..


page 3 post #89 balck and blue but its bcy not xs2 but the colors are near the same..


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> page 3 post #89 balck and blue but its bcy not xs2 but the colors are near the same..


I have found the XS2 colors to be very "true" as in red is a very good red. Yellow is a very true yellow. Vibrant an deep colors.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> I have found the XS2 colors to be very "true" as in red is a very good red. Yellow is a very true yellow. Vibrant an deep colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly


----------



## mathews xt 600

I had xs2 for my last set and they were great. Very little fuzzing and the colors were awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I forgot the camera again, one of these days I swear I will get some pics of the bow strung up.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I forgot the camera again, one of these days I swear I will get some pics of the bow strung up.


that or i shall have to ask you for your man card back...


----------



## Cdpkook132

More progress on the pro elite

66# peak
21.6# holding
Put 2 in the buss to get top cam to come around. Draws 30" dead perfect.

40" ATA and 9" Brace height.

Proline Bow strings. First set of 8190. So far so good but in initial thoughts are liking the xs2 a little better. Need more time with them though.

Blue d loop and some nock sets tied in. 

DS advantage short bar with my viper scope.

Still no peep! Still more tuning to do.

Initial number are 294 FPS w/ 368 grain HT-4. 
































Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> that or i shall have to ask you for your man card back...


I know, I had the camera on my pile of things to bring to work today and the dang horses acted up this morning and I had to hop on and solve a few manner issues so that put me behind and I didn't grab it as I was running out the door.


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Over the lasr couple of years or so, I have fitted most of my, and several folks in the club, bows with Proline strings.
> Some are now just on their second set.
> So far, zero issues.
> In fact, one of our lady shooters (purple with flo-green streaks on her purple hoyt) told me last night that I was right about fitting them instead of a set made locally, and how good the bow was shooting now with no peep problems (said I'd pass it on to you Joe:thumbs_up).
> 
> I just picked up a 2000 (ish) near mint Reflex Xtreme for next to nothing, shot it last night, and it is going to be my finger shooting bow:teeth:
> Just needs new threads, it has a darkish red marble finish riser with little gold lines and black limbs.
> I'm thinking Xs2 in Cranberry with Black and Gold streaks.:shade:
> Gotta get hold of Amanda on the phone and get them ordered:wink:
> 
> Kev





EnglishKev said:


> Just spoke to Amanda and ordered them.:set1_applaud:
> Changed the specs a little as the golden yellow in Xs2 is apparently a little too yellow for the effect I want.
> So I've gone with 452x in mountain berry with black and gold streaks.
> The berry is very close to the cranberry and the gold is, well, gold:wink:
> 
> Now the hard bit, waiting for them to travel across the pond:ball:
> 
> Kev


They have arrived:wav:
And man, they look good:teeth:
It's going to take a week or so before I get round to fitting them, but I will post pics when I do.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well here are a couple pics of the new strings its hard to get them to show up good. 

8190 green with a minor of silver and a minor of white with grey end servings on the cables and black servings on the string look great in person with the optifade limbs.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Well here are a couple pics of the new strings its hard to get them to show up good.
> 
> 8190 green with a minor of silver and a minor of white with grey end servings on the cables and black servings on the string look great in person with the optifade limbs.


thanks for sharing dustin! i guess you can keep your mancard for now.. lol


----------



## reezen11

did you know proline also builds crossbow strings? well they do... call and ask them about proline crossbow strings..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> thanks for sharing dustin! i guess you can keep your mancard for now.. lol


:lol3: I suppose I can, one of these days I will remember to get some pictures in the sunlight when the string colors pop better and hopefully get some good shots. I think I just need to get a better camera.


----------



## reezen11

shot a double last night with my z7 extreme and proline strings!!!! no pics as they are hanging in my buddies walk in cooler right now .. temps here have warmed up to 70 in the day ...


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, remember to visit our Facebook's page for ProLine BowStrings, to receive a discount!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Christmas is rapidly approaching. Black Friday sale? Both my son and daughter have a set if pro line strings on there Christmas list. 

My 5 yr old wants a pink and white string for her mini genesis, is this something you've ever done before?


----------



## *ProLine*

We almost always do a Black Friday sale. It's one of the largest sales of our year.

Due to such an increase in demand this year, I am unsure if the sale will be possible or not.
When the time comes, I'll be sure to notify everyone 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> shot a double last night with my z7 extreme and proline strings!!!! no pics as they are hanging in my buddies walk in cooler right now .. temps here have warmed up to 70 in the day ...


Doing work! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Doing work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah now the work begins.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> shot a double last night with my z7 extreme and proline strings!!!! no pics as they are hanging in my buddies walk in cooler right now .. temps here have warmed up to 70 in the day ...


Congratulations Forrest!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Congrats on the Double Forrest, Havent been out as much as i want but i have a feeling things are getting ready to change! Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## *ProLine*

New bows being released!! Be sure to order your ProLine BowStrings for them!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowhunter819

I'm thinking about a New Strother and Pro-Line threads 



Nexus!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> New bows being released!! Be sure to order your ProLine BowStrings for them!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



I will for sure have at least 1 new bow coming to order a set for, but the bow isn't officially released yet.


----------



## EnglishKev

Well, I got them fitted, just to recap, Reflex Extreme (my finger shooting bow) 452x strings.
Mountain Berry major, Black and Gold streaks, black servings.
Not had time to shoot it really yet, had to get this computer up and running as my old one cut out and emitted clouds of smoke Saturday afternoonukey:
Just gotta hope the hard drive is still intact so I can maybe retrieve some of the info.

Anyway, the cams are all synced, the specs are good and I think it looks great.:thumbs_up

I'm on vacation next week, so weather permitting I'll be shooting it a bit:teeth:

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

Looking good! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

What color combo? Looks like red and flame.


Nexus!


----------



## reezen11

bowhunter819 said:


> What color combo? Looks like red and flame.
> 
> 
> Nexus!


theres some black in there to. red black and looks like sunset orange? i cant tell for sure. its orange or yellow or?


----------



## reezen11

bronze?


----------



## Cdpkook132

452x strings.
Mountain Berry major, Black and Gold streaks, black servings


Read guys lol.




Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Forrest. Got a pic of your kills?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

These strings are almost a year old, white outdoor strings is not a good combo. They still shoot great! The UE was used for last years 3D and this years FITA. Mostly outdoors in the desert and forest dust. Timing is still spot on.










I usually shot one bow for everything during that "season" and shot a 300 last Thursday during league with it as well, with the vaps! 1st place with 3 people shooting 299's, glad to miss that shoot off.















Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Bump it


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Congrats. I was in a shoot off earlier this year and they suck. Maybe because I lost or something LOL. I guess we should just be happy to be there.


Cdpkook132 said:


> These strings are almost a year old, white outdoor strings is not a good combo. They still shoot great! The UE was used for last years 3D and this years FITA. Mostly outdoors in the desert and forest dust. Timing is still spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually shot one bow for everything during that "season" and shot a 300 last Thursday during league with it as well, with the vaps! 1st place with 3 people shooting 299's, glad to miss that shoot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting and those are some great looking bows!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks guys that is only my second 300! Lets see if I have another 300 in me tonight (we do league every Thursday) it's my favorite night of the week.

Then I have a 900 round on Saturday. Back to the banana bow for indoor after that. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin Conan

Great work, especially with the vaps!

Ordered my set, customer service was fantastic. Will post some pics up when I get back to Aus.


----------



## reezen11

keep up the good work! 
im having some minor elbow issues and have not been shooting but im still bowhunting!!!! ha.. nothings going to keep me down that bad. but as far as going and shooting nope .cant do it. i shoot nmaybe 4 arrows in the yard and im done. elbow is sore as all but i wont let it stop me from hunting with it. rifle season here is now open and i have not even looked at my guns yet. rather carry a bow with me i guess... 






Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks guys that is only my second 300! Lets see if I have another 300 in me tonight (we do league every Thursday) it's my favorite night of the week.
> 
> Then I have a 900 round on Saturday. Back to the banana bow for indoor after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt

Nexus!


----------



## bowhunter819

In a tree stand bump... sr-71 with xs2 pro-lines










Nexus!


----------



## Cdpkook132

A successful day yesterday. Shot a 844 in a 900 round and in the wind. 1st place with the proline strings.

Looks to be a good indoor season as well as hunting in January again.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> A successful day yesterday. Shot a 844 in a 900 round and in the wind. 1st place with the proline strings.
> 
> Looks to be a good indoor season as well as hunting in January again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


dang good shooting :clap:


----------



## *ProLine*

Good day everyone 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## wpk

Ordered me some new ones on Friday can't wate to get them


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hello Everyone!!

I just wanted to give a slight heads up. ProLine BowStrings will soon be giving a press release here on ArcheryTalk.com, along with several other sites, magazines, shows...well just about everywhere.

We have some absolutely amazing news that we are very excited to let out of the bag. 

As I said, were working on the Press release now, it will be announced asap!

This will show that WE ARE, "The Evolution of quality BowStrings" 

Thank you everyone for so much support, can't wait to announce!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## Cdpkook132

Can't wait to hear the good news! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now you got me pumped to hear what it is.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Now you got me pumped to hear what it is.


i have a good idea what it is.... ha...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i have a good idea what it is.... ha...


I have a guess but still can't wait.


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up!

Nexus!


----------



## Jlandrews04

I got my strings friday, had them installed sat, sat evening I took my fist deer a 8 point buck! right out of the box far better than my stock and they look great too


----------



## reezen11

Glad to hear you like them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Jlandrews04 said:


> I got my strings friday, had them installed sat, sat evening I took my fist deer a 8 point buck! right out of the box far better than my stock and they look great too
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1509653


Good work! Nothing like a new set of strings to set up a successful hunt.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Can't wait to hear the good news!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

When is the press release coming?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Very soon !! Stay tuned ..
YEIP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well got my 2013 bow in and got the strings on last night and timed, I just need to tune the bow this evening and it will be in the tree with me come Saturday hopefully. I will get better pics in the day light, but red and brown with black servings made of 8190 material.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Gotta break it in right tomorrow. Nice bow and good luck!!!


----------



## sues

*Strings*

Joe have you got the specs to make strings for the new 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL yet


----------



## bowhunter819

Top!

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Well got my 2013 bow in and got the strings on last night and timed, I just need to tune the bow this evening and it will be in the tree with me come Saturday hopefully. I will get better pics in the day light, but red and brown with black servings made of 8190 material.


good luck buddy and looking good Dustin...


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up!

Nexus!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> good luck buddy and looking good Dustin...


As of now still no luck :doh:


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, 

Thank you for all the continued support! I have not been doing very good at keeping up with my PM's... Very sorry! I have stayed up on emails, but the PM's have just been a lil much. But I'm getting to them now.

We are doing amazing at ProLine BowStrings!!! If you have a set on order, they are shipped as of today. We put in a few extra shifts this past week to do so. And work on some OEM orders now.

Give us a call if you need anything at all, you can have an order shipped out quick!

Thank you again!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings

P.s.
Working on Press release....SOOn!!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> As of now still no luck :doh:


i hear you there man... seeing a deer right now for me is like looking for a needle in a haystack..... i cant figure out where they went to.....


----------



## dewfang

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Up we go!

Nexus!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i hear you there man... seeing a deer right now for me is like looking for a needle in a haystack..... i cant figure out where they went to.....


Ya really hoping I can make something happen soon freezer is looking pretty bare.


----------



## *ProLine*

Did I post my Oklahoma Buck??? It was a awesome trip!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Beentown

How much of an upcharge is it for a set for a G5 Prime? Going to get an Impact.


----------



## *ProLine*

No Upcharge ;-)


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck guys and keep hunting hard, remember it can happen quick


----------



## *ProLine*

I believe we will have a press release ready next week. Just had to square out all details. Hope you guys get as excited about it as we all are.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Did I post my Oklahoma Buck??? It was a awesome trip!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


no you didnt lets see it bud..


----------



## bowhunter819

*ProLine* said:


> I believe we will have a press release ready next week. Just had to square out all details. Hope you guys get as excited about it as we all are.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Can't wait to here! 

I did see the buck on the Pro line Facebook page 

Congrats!

Nexus!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Did I post my Oklahoma Buck??? It was a awesome trip!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



I don't think you did.


----------



## phk691

Cdpkook132 said:


> Yes I do! Do they happen to look anything like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it red an black for the burner but they are some sweet strings. Shot my first 300 Vegas round last night with my prolines as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I order a set like this


----------



## Cdpkook132

phk691 said:


> How do I order a set like this


Call miss Amanda up and ask for:
Brownell XS2 material
Cables:
Streak freak red major w/ black and silver minor
String:
Black major w/ red and silver minor
Serving. Black on the cables and red in the string w/ speed nocks.

Wait 7-10 days and check the mail. put those bad boys on and enjoy!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phk691

I am not familiar with the XS2 material


----------



## hondalover

Any pics of Mathews mr's with proline strings? Wanting to order a set soon was wondering if it was a normal yoke or it still used the rings like the stock mathews strings


----------



## Cdpkook132

phk691 said:


> I am not familiar with the XS2 material


It's the new Brownell material, so far it's my favorite. It wear great and makes for a very soft shot. It's comparable to BCY 8190 but I feel like the 8190 is stiffer. Give it a try you won't be disappointed. The colors of the xs2 material are very deep and true as well,


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

hondalover said:


> Any pics of Mathews mr's with proline strings? Wanting to order a set soon was wondering if it was a normal yoke or it still used the rings like the stock mathews strings


It would be a 5 piece set (no upcharge i believe) and utilize your stock rings. Don't have a picture for ya though. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

More pictures of my red and black streak freaks (special request)





























































































Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looking forward to the big news!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bow looks great


----------



## reezen11

Awesome looking rig collin


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Awesome looking rig Colin


Thanks. No longer have that bow but it was a shooter. Someone had asked me to post more pictures of those strings. Good times. That picture over the trophies was at the pop up shoot last year. If there is one in your area go to it! 1st place. I was on fire that weekend. 

http://youtu.be/zsJDtSnr3U4




Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you proliners.


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks. No longer have that bow but it was a shooter. Someone had asked me to post more pictures of those strings. Good times. That picture over the trophies was at the pop up shoot last year. If there is one in your area go to it! 1st place. I was on fire that weekend.
> 
> http://youtu.be/zsJDtSnr3U4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


none around mewish there was ,then i need the time to go to them ... i am planning on attending a few local indoor shoots though. just need to make the time to get to them ,, and a little time to practice for them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am gonna be moving in the next month when we close on our first place really won't have a lot of time this winter for leagues, but I will have several big buildings that I can shoot in. One will be more then long enough to have a 20 yard spot target setup.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else having any luck hunting?


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else having any luck hunting?


No hunting for me till Jan 1st. G&F charged my card yesterday for a javelina tag though. So January rut will be deer and javelina. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Currently at camp with my bow and my rifle....
Cant decide which one to go out with in the a.m
Any suggestions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Currently at camp with my bow and my rifle....
> Cant decide which one to go out with in the a.m
> Any suggestions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a question? Bow!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

The Bow..DUH!!!


----------



## reezen11

Well this spot requires the rifle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

This spot requires a rifle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Cheater! 

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11

bowhunter819 said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Nexus!


Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Well this spot requires the rifle
> View attachment 1522944
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that spot requires you to be on the ground and spot and get in the path when you see em coming! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> No that spot requires you to be on the ground and spot and get in the path when you see em coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant see 10 ft pn the ground. Have to be upin the air. The pic is deceiving as it is 200 yds to the bottom of that hill from my stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Me

*ProLine* said:


>


What color combo is that??


----------



## Cdpkook132

Bow Me said:


> What color combo is that??


Looks like flame and silver to me


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Me

Cdpkook132 said:


> Looks like flame and silver to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Black Friday sale?


----------



## Nardo

I put a Pro-Line string on my Mission X3. Excellent quality! I shot about 30 arrows and found my arrows shooting high about 4 inches higher than the old Mathews strings which means the bow is shooting faster. I would recommend a Pro-Line string and cable to anyone.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Updated pic of my ultra elite










Congrats on the doe! Wish we could shoot does here.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Cdpkook132 said:


> Updated pic of my ultra elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the doe! Wish we could shoot does here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! 

Nexus!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bow Me said:


> What color combo is that??


They are Silver and Flame


----------



## 454casull

Bow Me said:


> Cool! Thanks!


Those will look great on your EVO!


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> They are Silver and Flame


Saw that buck you posted on the vortex thread! Good work great buck!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOKIE_FAN

Joe- You make some great looking strings. By chance do you have a pic of stings made in RED -WHITE- BLUE? I recently retired from the Navy and I think those colors would be perfect for me. Thanks!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ordered some new limbs in black so my balck and red streak freaks will be on shortly. I'll post some pics in a couple of weeks as I'm off to New Jersey to help restore power. Sucks being away but Disney for the kids in Feb. will be paid for.


----------



## Cdpkook132

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1065801129

This should go here! Confirmed my brother for a set for the custom x force 12" limbed bow madness! I don't think there is a smoother bow down into let off. Wall isn't great but its super easy to shoot that way when you don't shoot a lot!











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Me

454casull said:


> Those will look great on your EVO!


I think so.


----------



## reezen11

HOKIE_FAN said:


> Joe- You make some great looking strings. By chance do you have a pic of stings made in RED -WHITE- BLUE? I recently retired from the Navy and I think those colors would be perfect for me. Thanks!


We should have aome towards the front pages of this thread! 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


>


Here we go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Or you could do a streak freak red major white major and blue minor, with whatever color end servings you like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOKIE_FAN

Thanks for the pic. They look great. These are definately on my short list of must have's.


----------



## eleet31

reezen11 said:


> Or you could do a streak freak red major white major and blue minor, with whatever color end servings you like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible to do 20 strands major and 4 strands minor on the streak freaks? I know they are normally 22 and 2, but id like to try a little more minor if it can be done.


----------



## HunterB4

Any word on the Press Release, or did I miss it?


----------



## reezen11

eleet31 said:


> Is it possible to do 20 strands major and 4 strands minor on the streak freaks? I know they are normally 22 and 2, but id like to try a little more minor if it can be done.


Yes it can be done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

HunterB4 said:


> Any word on the Press Release, or did I miss it?


Not yet you didnt miss it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleet31

reezen11 said:


> Yes it can be done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!! Thanks


----------



## bowhunter819

Up we go!

Nexus!


----------



## wpk

Did you gut ever get the black cherry serving in from BCY thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Not yet you didnt miss it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good deal I was getting a little worried I have been swamped at work and haven't been able to check as often here lately.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Man these are some good looking strings. Red all the way around










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Black Friday sale! Check out the Facebook page!!



Nexus!


----------



## hondalover

What if u r stuck in the Stone Age without a Facebook.


----------



## Cdpkook132

hondalover said:


> What if u r stuck in the Stone Age without a Facebook.


Email or call! Get an order in any way.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Proline is where its at!
YEIIP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtrain44

big news release cancelled , or just really delayed ... please tell me the string deal wasn't the big news i've been waiting to hear


----------



## reezen11

The news is coming !!!
There is alot of work involved to get everything together,
Its coming please be patient ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Putting info back in view!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Last day to place your string order at a discounted price!!! 

Order up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss out on the killer deal.


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Bump it up for ProLine!!!! Better get a set or two for Spot season! :wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning! Get yourself some Prolines today


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings.


----------



## bowhunter819

Pro line to the top!


----------



## jfuller17

Put my first dealer order in! Love these strings


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Joe does AWESOME work! :thumb: Thanks again Joe!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great company and a great bunch of people


----------



## reezen11

Strings also make the perfect gift for that hunter on your christmas list


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Strings also make the perfect gift for that hunter on your christmas list


Yep I have used them as "stocking stuffers" for family members in the past always went over great.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else got any cool color combos?


----------



## *ProLine*

jjtrain44 said:


> big news release cancelled , or just really delayed ... please tell me the string deal wasn't the big news i've been waiting to hear


No no no! Lol. There is a release coming... and if you look around on archertalk... You might find it out, it has been slightly leaked if anyone can catch it.

But the official release will be out soon. Had to make sure everything was in order.

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## dewfang

I'm gonna take a guess at what the news is gonna be and I bet it's a new string material made from Superman's cape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, No... Nothing with string materials... lol


----------



## Beentown

I caught it. CB on the team!


----------



## thebeav

I caught it its about a certain shooter going to be on staff in the future. Great to see and wish proline the best


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone, Be sure to post pics of your Strings on those bows!! Pics are always a good thing ;-)

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

How are the black friday sale strings coming along? Getting caught back up?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

I heard a blip in the Presley's video that Chance had to out on some new proline bowstrings  nice find


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

Cdpkook132 said:


> How are the black friday sale strings coming along? Getting caught back up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Any word on the Black Friday strings being shipped yet? Haha yes I am impatient.


----------



## Cdpkook132

z7xlw said:


> Any word on the Black Friday strings being shipped yet? Haha yes I am impatient.


As am I but can wait. Got a set or the girlfriends bow and my brothers, they can wait 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hey everyone, Be sure to post pics of your Strings on those bows!! Pics are always a good thing ;-)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Yeip, I love seeing other peoples color combos.


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

I got my Black Friday order two days ago.


----------



## Cdpkook132

dad2sixmonkeys said:


> I got my Black Friday order two days ago.


So my next question is.....


Where are the pics lol! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

Hmmmm still no strings in my mailbox. What a bummer.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## colo_dually

A nice addition to the shooting staff, Joe.

Keep up the good work.
(When I find the time, I'll have to get some new pics of these strings up. - I will put that on the to-do list)


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!

This is a very big addition to the ProLine Family, and we are very proud to support them. You won't meet a nicer couple.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## buckeyeguy2299

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> This is a very big addition to the ProLine Family, and we are very proud to support them. You won't meet a nicer couple.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I disagree Joe, anyone that meets you instantly knows your one of the best Pro's we have ever met. Your a better pro than most on the circuit and I know I can speak for Chance , Emmy Lindsay and myself when i say thank you for believing in us. And we are all excited as to where the sport is headed.


----------



## *ProLine*

buckeyeguy2299 said:


> I disagree Joe, anyone that meets you instantly knows your one of the best Pro's we have ever met. Your a better pro than most on the circuit and I know I can speak for Chance , Emmy Lindsay and myself when i say thank you for believing in us. And we are all excited as to where the sport is headed.


Thank you Jason!!
I work very hard as a professional archer to help promote the sport, always striving for more. It's a bonus to own such an amazing company as well to be able to provide pretty rockin products.

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What a great addition to Proline!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you !!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


----------



## bowhunter819

reezen11 said:


> thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


Can't wait !


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


Can I take a stab at a prediction!?!?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colo_dually

reezen11 said:


> thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


What else does ProLine have going on?


----------



## ex-wolverine

reezen11 said:


> thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


Well since reezen wont tell you guys...I can stand it anymore so I will let you all know ....



bowhunter819 said:


> Can't wait !





Cdpkook132 said:


> Can I take a stab at a prediction!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk





colo_dually said:


> What else does ProLine have going on?



Joe will be shooting my strings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> thats excellent .. and soon to come is some more news ..


Can't wait to see what else Joe has up his sleeve.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ex-wolverine said:


> Well since reezen wont tell you guys...I can stand it anymore so I will let you all know ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will be shooting my strings...



:lol3:


----------



## reezen11

im not at liberty to say anything sorry guys guess we will have to wait for joe to announce the news...


----------



## timberghost51

*ProLine* said:


>


is this black and yellow? just traded for black answer wanna see wht it would look like...


----------



## bowhunter819

Looks like black and yellow.. That would look sweet on a black bow in my opinion!


----------



## SARIT

Great set of strings!!!
Flo purple\black.. flo yellow


----------



## mathews xt 600

Prime example of hard work paying off!! Awesome news. Looking forward to see whats next!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking bows everyone.


----------



## reezen11

there must be more black friday sale strings out here ... lets see what you ordered up....


----------



## Cdpkook132

My 2 sets showed up today. Won't be getting them on the bows for a little bit though. (Brothers and girlfriends bow)


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

Here's mine on my helim. I have a set of black limbs coming to me to go for the blackout look. Reason being for the all black string. No fancy fancy here. Haha! Awesome strings for sure tho!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Best I got for now











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Both pair I bought were Christmas presents. One for my son and one for me. Pics after Christmas.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Best I got for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



Those look great


----------



## mathews xt 600

Love the orange and black. I finally got my strings on after a month of being out of town due to Sandy. Pics will be coming this week. Once again Joe and his crew did a fantastic job.


----------



## greatthosu

Got my black Friday strings yesterday.Scarlet and Gray.
Thanks Proline.


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice guys!!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowhunter819

Keep the pics coming


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Really liking a lot of these color combos you guys are posting up.


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Best I got for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


you sure the pink set isnt yours colin???????


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> you sure the pink set isnt yours colin???????


You caught me! I love shooting the 26" vicxen


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

back up to the top


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> You caught me! I love shooting the 26" vicxen
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so!! Ha


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> You caught me! I love shooting the 26" vicxen
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet it works great in the tree stand though. :wh:


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> I bet it works great in the tree stand though. :wh:


26" draw length compared to my 30". Not so well. Last time I released a arrow with my fingers with it I missed the target and lost the arrow.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Keep it up guys, bring on some pics!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## aulee42

*ProLine* said:


>


I WANT

Sent from my treestand


----------



## reezen11

aulee42 said:


> I WANT
> 
> Sent from my treestand


those are very neat for sure..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> 26" draw length compared to my 30". Not so well. Last time I released a arrow with my fingers with it I missed the target and lost the arrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I have that problem when I go to set up the other halfs bow that is a 26" draw as well never an easy thing to do.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ok...ok.... Do you guys want to see some of my combinations!?!

My combinations show exactly why, we are among the absolute best at what we do  lol. Creativity!! Ha


----------



## jdavenp3

Post em up. I love crazy string combos.


----------



## *ProLine*

I gotta get a better response than just one person!!

Cmon guys... Do you want to see my combinations!?!


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowhunter819

Joe, im down I have been looking to see what my next set will be


----------



## EnglishKev

*ProLine* said:


> I gotta get a better response than just one person!!
> 
> Cmon guys... Do you want to see my combinations!?!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings:teeth:
> 
> Yes Yes Pleeeese:teeth:
> 
> I always like looking at your designs.
> 
> Kev


----------



## greatthosu

Come on Joe. Show me some.I have a string a day habit,i need to see some.:tongue:


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> I gotta get a better response than just one person!!
> 
> Cmon guys... Do you want to see my combinations!?!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Lets see them joe the reezen has spoken!!
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher

:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Where are the pics!


----------



## *ProLine*

Okkk... If you guys want.... Lol..


----------



## jdavenp3

Post em up


----------



## *ProLine*

Baby blue/Flo Purple -Streak flo yellow

white/black cherry/flo green


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Flo green-streak of blue

Baby blue/black cherry- Streak of flo Orange


----------



## *ProLine*

Flo yellow, double Streak-Freak blue/flo purple

White, double Streak-Freak pink/blue

Flo green, pink serve


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Skittles


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## Cdpkook132

Taste the rainbow! Looks good Joe!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Done 

That's what you get when people request me to make up combinations for their bows  LOL

Enjoy guys/gals!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Done
> 
> That's what you get when people request me to make up combinations for their bows  LOL
> 
> Enjoy guys/gals!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


And do I see a hint of Instagram thrown in there 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Joe, those are some sweet combos!! I like


----------



## woodyw333

Those are AWESOME! Some creative stuff there!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some great combos.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

great looking strings joe...
see guys when i speak Joe listens.. lol 
thanks for sharing with us bud now i may have some new ideas


----------



## Cdpkook132

How are the Christmas bows coming Forrest? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> How are the Christmas bows coming Forrest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


they are in the works... and i want to thank all of those who helped me make this possible. i plan on doing it again next year so dont throw away your unwanted goodies... i couldnt do it without a little help...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> they are in the works... and i want to thank all of those who helped me make this possible. i plan on doing it again next year so dont throw away your unwanted goodies... i couldnt do it without a little help...


I will save anything I do have around for next year.


----------



## reezen11

how about a bump for proline!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Joe, my next set will be what ever you wanna do...those combos are sweet!


----------



## hoytrdye

what would you charge for one of YOUR combo creations?


----------



## Cdpkook132

hoytrdye said:


> what would you charge for one of YOUR combo creations?


I would imagine the same price as any other set. 85$ any bow and colors.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowhunter819 said:


> Joe, my next set will be what ever you wanna do...those combos are sweet!



I have done that a few times and Joe definitely doesn't disappoint.


----------



## *ProLine*

hoytrdye said:


> what would you charge for one of YOUR combo creations?


Cdp is correct... No extra, I enjoy helping do something crazy. 99.9% of the time if i create it, i build it personally. And tgats a rare occasion anymore...

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## EnglishKev

Woohoo, my Black Fridays strings have made their way through all the Christmas garbage post:thumbs_up
They are the same black major with flo-green and silver streaks as are on the bow currently (pic attached), but this time I went with black servings instead of clear for a more stealth look.
These are going on the shelf as a back-up set for now.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Happy holidays to all feom ProLine Bowstrings!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Merry Christmas Eve!!! Hope everyone has a great holiday


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Happy holidays to all feom ProLine Bowstrings!!


Ugh. From 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Hank LX

Proline makes great strings!
Just ordered a set for my Carbon Element
Can't wait to get these on my bow


----------



## rmscustom

My WI public land Christmas day buck with proline strings


----------



## reezen11

rmscustom said:


> My WI public land Christmas day buck with proline strings
> View attachment 1552502


very nice thanks for sharing ..


----------



## bowhunter819

Congrats man!! Nice Buck


----------



## knight stalker

Would you by any chance have a this color made up purple main with flo.green and flo.purple streak
thinking of ordering this for my new hoyt pcexl just would like to see the colors together
thanks


----------



## darbyjean95

any examples of OD green and white ??


----------



## Cdpkook132

rmscustom said:


> My WI public land Christmas day buck with proline strings
> View attachment 1552502


Nice buck!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Nice buck!


----------



## reezen11

knight stalker said:


> Would you by any chance have a this color made up purple main with flo.green and flo.purple streak
> thinking of ordering this for my new hoyt pcexl just would like to see the colors together
> thanks


that i havent seen before . i am thinking that the 2 purples wouldnt really show in the differences of the 2 though.


----------



## EnglishKev

knight stalker said:


> Would you by any chance have a this color made up purple main with flo.green and flo.purple streak
> thinking of ordering this for my new hoyt pcexl just would like to see the colors together
> thanks





reezen11 said:


> that i havent seen before . i am thinking that the 2 purples wouldnt really show in the differences of the 2 though.


Don't know if this will help, purple with flo-green streak I fitted for a young lady in my club.
I'm also of the same mind as reezen, not sure if the two purples will stand out.

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys.. sorry for my absence on here lately.. just been busy with a new home on new 1,500 acres . So when I'm not at ProLine, I have been moving, and helping the wife :'( LOL

Thanks guys

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

How should we start the New year?!?


----------



## JeremyReed

With some new strings for my switchback


----------



## 6xsteelers

Awesome threads:thumbs_up


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> How should we start the New year?!?


By shooting a buck of course! New tags jan 1st here! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> How should we start the New year?!?


Sent you a text joe waiting to hear back from you


----------



## knight stalker

string set sale start out the new year with a new set


----------



## JeremyReed

I agree with a sale lol


----------



## *ProLine*

Maybeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## *ProLine*

I guess we will have it figured out and announced in morning..

Up to hearing some more recommendations...!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## RCR_III

Joe, on your facebook page someone mentioned shooter shirts. Are you going to be selling those?


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> I guess we will have it figured out and announced in morning..
> 
> Up to hearing some more recommendations...!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I say kick it off with a sale!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

A sale it is.... Look for our thread here in just a few... ;-)

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

RCR_III said:


> Joe, on your facebook page someone mentioned shooter shirts. Are you going to be selling those?


Shooter shirts are not a very Hot item for us... So we would have to get a large number of Pre-Orders, until we could get those going. We basically have to meet a Mininium number to make the order.

Same with just regular shirts or hats... Maybe if we get something going, we can get really nice hats and shirts going for everyone, and take Pre-Orders. I'll figure it out and get more information to you guys.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Shooter shirts are not a very Hot item for us... So we would have to get a large number of Pre-Orders, until we could get those going. We basically have to meet a Mininium number to make the order.
> 
> Same with just regular shirts or hats... Maybe if we get something going, we can get really nice hats and shirts going for everyone, and take Pre-Orders. I'll figure it out and get more information to you guys.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I'll take 2! 

Black or white (i stain white fast though) with a logo on the front and back!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

*Sale Thread is out!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## colo_dually

Hey Joe,

A link to that sale thread would be helpful.

I have another suggestion for you guys, how about some staff shooter patches?
I have a shirt that I have put various patches on for events, may be easier for folks like me to represent you guys.


----------



## *ProLine*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1920985

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

sales and giveaways to kick off the new year!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Joe, any more info on that movie of the string building facilities? Anther record year ahead of ya?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now that I am done closing on my new house, its time to start focusing on what color strings I am gonna want to put on my bows again


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Now that I am done closing on my new house, its time to start focusing on what color strings I am gonna want to put on my bows again



hey hey how about mt berry and silver!!!! lol or maybe red black and silver!!!!!


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> hey hey how about mt berry and silver!!!! lol or maybe red black and silver!!!!!


I just ordered my threads today in Mt Berry and Silver with Black serving. Excited to get them!!!


----------



## alpine30x

Just ordered a set. I had been contemplating ordering and the New Years sale was too good to pass up.


----------



## FemoralArchery

I ordered a set this morning, I could not believe how fast every single one of my emails were answered!! What does everyone use for wax on these strings? What does ProLine recommend for their strings?


----------



## Cdpkook132

I use Scorpion venom (little can applied by hand) and string snot. Don't wax too often in my opinion. Both work great. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

I would order a hat and shirt and have a few local friends that would as well. Great job on the sale! It definitely shows Prolines dedication to the customer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> hey hey how about mt berry and silver!!!! lol or maybe red black and silver!!!!!


One of these days I will order me a set of Mt berry and silver.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ole Mt.Berry & Silver.. that's his signature colors!! Lol. One if these days I'm gonna build something crazy and not even tell him.. ha ha

Thanks guys 


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Ole Mt.Berry & Silver.. that's his signature colors!! Lol. One if these days I'm gonna build something crazy and not even tell him.. ha ha
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


maybe my next set you can just dream a color combo up for me.. help me break that red and silver and mt berry and silver habit ive got ....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> maybe my next set you can just dream a color combo up for me.. help me break that red and silver and mt berry and silver habit ive got ....


He has delivered some great color combos I wouldn't have thought of when I let him do that.


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> maybe my next set you can just dream a color combo up for me.. help me break that red and silver and mt berry and silver habit ive got ....


I have the same problem, those colors just go together!


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol yes, true.. ha

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol yes, true.. ha

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

At least now i know im not alone!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I have been busy working on the new house but I did get to do a little stump shooting this weekend and found a cotton tail to send an arrow through as well. :hungry:


----------



## jman_23

*Pro-Line strings and cables...*

I just got my new Pro-Line strings and cables...
WOW,the quality on these are second to none!!!
Here is a few pictures...
These are my new favorite strings and cables!!!
Way to go Pro-Line!!!
AWESOME!!!


----------



## reezen11

jman_23 said:


> I just got my new Pro-Line strings and cables...
> WOW,the quality on these are second to none!!!
> Here is a few pictures...
> These are my new favorite strings and cables!!!
> Way to go Pro-Line!!!
> AWESOME!!!


thanks for sharing looks excellent .


----------



## bowhunter819

Jman, sweet strings dude!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jman_23 said:


> I just got my new Pro-Line strings and cables...
> WOW,the quality on these are second to none!!!
> Here is a few pictures...
> These are my new favorite strings and cables!!!
> Way to go Pro-Line!!!
> AWESOME!!!



Those look swwwweeeeaaaatttt!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Those look great on that bow


jman_23 said:


> I just got my new Pro-Line strings and cables...
> WOW,the quality on these are second to none!!!
> Here is a few pictures...
> These are my new favorite strings and cables!!!
> Way to go Pro-Line!!!
> AWESOME!!!


----------



## jman_23

Thanks guys!!!
I cant believe how well this bow shoots now,Its like a whole new bow!!!
Way to go JOE!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Good lookin strings there!


Joe don't forget about the giveaway. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1066190825


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any other strings getting put on for indoor leagues?


----------



## reezen11

will have some new pics to share soon. got to remeber to take pics.. or i would have a few to share with you already...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Sunday bump for the best!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well hoping to get to shoot next weekend. Getting this new house ready to move into is taking longer then I had hoped.


----------



## slackster

Great strings!!! Top notch customer service with quick delivery. Zero peep rotation with about 100 shots on the strings already.

Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to let your dealers know about Proline so they can stock them to let everyone in on how great Proline's strings are.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Prolines. All are about a year old at this point except the blue bow. Some a little newer then the others, but All of them have a ton of life left as well.

Favorite Material is really the XS2 though. Is just softer. On the shot and to the touch. Holds itself real well but its slick. Seems to have less "spring" in the material itself when compared to 8190. The 8190 is wearing really really well though. 

Which one is a speed bow?









Need new strings for the yellow bow. It's getting shorter and faster.









Any suggestions? Yellow and red....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Tough call on the yellow bow. Maybe all black strings with yellow servings?


----------



## S.Wells

Got my new threads, I should get my Frankenbow together in the next couple weeks and I will be posting lots of pics!! Thanks ProLine!!


----------



## reezen11

just a little update... xs2 is no longer being used at proline strings. bcy 452x and 8190 still available,,,, ask amanda about building you a 8190 string and 452x cable/s... got some coming that way myself....


----------



## EnglishKev

reezen11 said:


> just a little update... xs2 is no longer being used at proline strings. bcy 452x and 8190 still available,,,, ask amanda about building you a 8190 string and 452x cable/s... got some coming that way myself....


Bummer, I was liking the XS2, any particular reason Joe decided to drop it?

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> just a little update... xs2 is no longer being used at proline strings. bcy 452x and 8190 still available,,,, ask amanda about building you a 8190 string and 452x cable/s... got some coming that way myself....


I may have to try that, but curious why 452 cables? Why not just go 8190 the whole way around? I have really been liking my 8190 string sets so far.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Trying to start thinking of new color combos for my mid spring change over.


----------



## flinginairos

How is this for a ProLine string pic? :wink: Best strings there are IMO :darkbeer:


----------



## CLJ

I need a new set for a z7 extreme tactical. Any suggestions?


----------



## mathews xt 600

CLJ said:


> I need a new set for a z7 extreme tactical. Any suggestions?


I've had good luck with 452 and any colors will go with black. I would use a silver to accent the carbon fiber limbs. Jmo


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CLJ said:


> I need a new set for a z7 extreme tactical. Any suggestions?


What color is the bow?


----------



## CLJ

Black with carbon fiber limbs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CLJ said:


> Black with carbon fiber limbs.


I think a green and silver string would look pretty cool on that.


----------



## reezen11

Anyone that has a pm into *proline* !!!!!!
he has informed me that he has not been able to log onto a.t since thursday, you can call 513-259-3738 or pm me 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11

CLJ said:


> I need a new set for a z7 extreme tactical. Any suggestions?


Black and green ,black and silver , black and white, black and blue with clear end servings as that string and cable is almost all serving...


----------



## reezen11

again folks anyone with a pm into *proline* please call 513-259-3738 or pm me // joe has not been able to log on since thursday..
thanks 
forrest


----------



## CLJ

Order placed.


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> again folks anyone with a pm into *proline* please call 513-259-3738 or pm me // joe has not been able to log on since thursday..
> thanks
> forrest


back up


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Could you show me some neon green with black ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well the other half got a surprise yesterday now I am needing to get some prolines for it. What do you guys thing would look good?

2013 New Breed Seduction


----------



## 05_sprcrw

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> Could you show me some neon green with black ?


Here is the only neon green and black pics I have around sorry they are still in the package.


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top!!


----------



## reezen11

got some new threads for my z7 extreme, nothing special though same colors...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

reezen11 said:


> just a little update... xs2 is no longer being used at proline strings. bcy 452x and 8190 still available,,,, ask amanda about building you a 8190 string and 452x cable/s... got some coming that way myself....


Good move I think, XS2 lasted about 6 weeks on my bow. I had to re tune after every shoot due to stretch and strands broke where the cables go through the guide. 8190 are going real well, no stretch and no signs of wear.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I would have to agree my 8190 strings are really holding up well.


----------



## va limbhanger

05_sprcrw said:


> I would have to agree my 8190 strings are really holding up well.


I hope you're right! I've got a set of rigging coming from Proline with 452X on the cables and 8190 on the string. Seems to get great reviews from guys I trust. I want to order a set for a bow I have with a cam conversion, but want to wait and shoot the 8190 to see how it feels before I order another.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

va limbhanger said:


> I hope you're right! I've got a set of rigging coming from Proline with 452X on the cables and 8190 on the string. Seems to get great reviews from guys I trust. I want to order a set for a bow I have with a cam conversion, but want to wait and shoot the 8190 to see how it feels before I order another.


You should be very happy with it, I have really liked it, they have been on my bow for 3 months now, no issues with stability, or fuzziness, nice and soft on the shot.


----------



## reezen11

heres a color chart. 
452x available in all colors, 8190 available in solid colors only.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I still absolutely love that hunting decal


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> heres a color chart.
> 452x available in all colors, 8190 available in solid colors only.


Hahah that belongs in the back of a shirt. Simple proline logo in the front


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hello Everyone!!!

I have had a crazy hard time as of late to get into Archerytalk, and the two times I had, I could not navigate anywhere! But it seems to be working today for me, not sure of what the difference.

ANYWAY!

We have been setting up an Email chain...and has been much larger, and harder than anticipated. Once we are finished, we will be sending out some special offers that we have mentioned, for everyone that entered our GiveAway, which was a great success. 
Once we are finished putting it all together, everyone will get that email... Very sorry for the delay and inconvenience.

On another Note! We have some other special news to announce very soon!!! 

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahah that belongs in the back of a shirt. Simple proline logo in the front


i think i may still have a couple of those left, i had them made up last year and gave them out to folks. 
dustin i sent you a few didnt i???


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i think i may still have a couple of those left, i had them made up last year and gave them out to folks.
> dustin i sent you a few didnt i???


You sure did buddy, and they still make me smile every time I see them.


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> *Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> I have had a crazy hard time as of late to get into Archerytalk, and the two times I had, I could not navigate anywhere! But it seems to be working today for me, not sure of what the difference.
> 
> ANYWAY!
> 
> We have been setting up an Email chain...and has been much larger, and harder than anticipated. Once we are finished, we will be sending out some special offers that we have mentioned, for everyone that entered our GiveAway, which was a great success.
> Once we are finished putting it all together, everyone will get that email... Very sorry for the delay and inconvenience.
> 
> On another Note! We have some other special news to announce very soon!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Joe have you guys notified the winners of the giveaway? I ordered a set with the new year special. Patiently waiting for the email with the special offer so I can order a couple more sets. Thanks again Joe for the great work and amazing customer service.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> i think i may still have a couple of those left, i had them made up last year and gave them out to folks.
> dustin i sent you a few didnt i???


XL if you got a few left!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i think i may still have a couple of those left, i had them made up last year and gave them out to folks.
> dustin i sent you a few didnt i???


I think your talking about stickers correct? If so then yes if its a shirt I sure don't have one.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Bump for proline. Just got a set for this bad boy.


----------



## flinginairos

Is shipping time still running 3-5 days? I ordered a set last week. Excited to get them!


----------



## ohioguide

Found this just now on Facebook....Very cool Joe...These guys are the BEST


----------



## *ProLine*

Hahaha, our special news... Has been released  Very cool! We are extremely happy to partner up with the BowJunky Team!!! They are on an unbelievable mission, and were happy to join in on the mission!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Awesome!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Hahaha, our special news... Has been released  Very cool! We are extremely happy to partner up with the BowJunky Team!!! They are on an unbelievable mission, and were happy to join in on the mission!


That's great news Joe! Congratulations.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!!

P.s! I have been trying to realllllllyyyy get shirts going...and then I'll begin the venture of Hats.. We use to offer apparel but we did not have the demand we do now.
We are going to start off simple.. then we will begin more dangerous with our designs to directly promote some of our shooters 
If anyone would like an actual jersey, we can help accommodate that, their priceyyyy though... just pm me though.

Thank you again everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

POPULAR QUESTION:

This is a very popular question that I get repeatedly, so I would like to go ahead and answer it here, publicly:

"What is the absolute best combination for materials that you offer"

I will tell you exactly what I run, why, why, why...

On ALL cables, I run 452x. Why? Because in all types of weather, it is amazing. With our process, we see no movement out of the material. Where as if we used other materials like 8190 on the cables, we see some minor problems.

On ALL Strings on my bows, I run 8190. Why? Because it has more elasticity that 452x, creating a different feel, and an overall different shot. Most commonly you will see a minor speed gain as well. 

The reason I do not use 8190 on the Cables, is due to the elasticity. The elasticity can cause serving separation in areas that are harsh on the cams.. Not due to Creep, simply due to the Elasticity of the material. 
So where it is not as critical on sharp edges and turns like cables, a string is the perfect fit.

8190 is like 8125, just a much higher grade Dyneema. This sk90 Dyneema, we have used for years in another company, for a separate industry.. And it is absolutely great. 
I do believe the only downfall to the 8190 material is the Gore Fiber that is in the mix, due to its tendency to pull away from the sk90. I don't feel or see a benefit from the Gore. But it is there, not hurting anything.

Now on both materials, I LOVE 3D material... This stuff you can get amazingly tight, and due to its structure, twisted rather than braided, it lays as flat, or more flat than a smaller braided material. So 3D on the ends...any colors of course.

Center serving... If you like a looser fit.. .021" 62xs.. lil snugger fit, .024" halo.

Hope that helps a little bit, feel free to post up questions, and I will try to answer them asap.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## va limbhanger

Thanks Joe. That makes me feel good! I just placed a second order to you ( Element Z3) for 452X cables, 8190 string, 3d ends and 62X center. I haven't shot the one I just got from you yeasterday (Invasion),m but it spec'd out easy! Can't wait to try out the 8190 string on my chrono and send some shafts downrange! Thanks


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> P.s! I have been trying to realllllllyyyy get shirts going...and then I'll begin the venture of Hats.. We use to offer apparel but we did not have the demand we do now.
> We are going to start off simple.. then we will begin more dangerous with our designs to directly promote some of our shooters
> If anyone would like an actual jersey, we can help accommodate that, their priceyyyy though... just pm me though.
> 
> Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Sweet! Just let us know when they are ready. I really like comfy t shirts short and long sleeve to shoot in at leagues and practice.


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> POPULAR QUESTION:
> 
> This is a very popular question that I get repeatedly, so I would like to go ahead and answer it here, publicly:
> 
> "What is the absolute best combination for materials that you offer"
> 
> I will tell you exactly what I run, why, why, why...
> 
> On ALL cables, I run 452x. Why? Because in all types of weather, it is amazing. With our process, we see no movement out of the material. Where as if we used other materials like 8190 on the cables, we see some minor problems.
> 
> On ALL Strings on my bows, I run 8190. Why? Because it has more elasticity that 452x, creating a different feel, and an overall different shot. Most commonly you will see a minor speed gain as well.
> 
> The reason I do not use 8190 on the Cables, is due to the elasticity. The elasticity can cause serving separation in areas that are harsh on the cams.. Not due to Creep, simply due to the Elasticity of the material.
> So where it is not as critical on sharp edges and turns like cables, a string is the perfect fit.
> 
> 8190 is like 8125, just a much higher grade Dyneema. This sk90 Dyneema, we have used for years in another company, for a separate industry.. And it is absolutely great.
> I do believe the only downfall to the 8190 material is the Gore Fiber that is in the mix, due to its tendency to pull away from the sk90. I don't feel or see a benefit from the Gore. But it is there, not hurting anything.
> 
> Now on both materials, I LOVE 3D material... This stuff you can get amazingly tight, and due to its structure, twisted rather than braided, it lays as flat, or more flat than a smaller braided material. So 3D on the ends...any colors of course.
> 
> Center serving... If you like a looser fit.. .021" 62xs.. lil snugger fit, .024" halo.
> 
> Hope that helps a little bit, feel free to post up questions, and I will try to answer them asap.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Good info Joe. I saw the video with chance and Dan McCarthy discussing materials as well.

Chance: 452x cables and 8125 string

Dan: 452x all the way around


Side note: my indoor bow I went 8190 and put it on te draw board the other day. Rock solid and hasn't moved since I out them on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great explanation Joe on the strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

Just an update on shirts... We are simply waiting on quotes from several companies...once we get those, our order will go in right away. From there, everyone will be able to get shirts! ha

Thanks everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Does anyone have any particular questions on strings or relating to strings that they would like answered, or about our process, etc...???

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Chris723

Do you guys do custom strand counts?


----------



## up_close

*ProLine* said:


> Does anyone have any particular questions on strings or relating to strings that they would like answered, or about our process, etc...???
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


 Hi Joe,
I need a new string and cables for my 2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340. Can you replicate the stock string the same as stock except using 8190 for the string and 452X for the cables? Serving for string stop, serving at rollers, speed knocks, color, etc...? And is there a price break if get another set for my maxxis 31 at the same time?

Sent from my Dinc using Taptalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Hi there,

Sure we can, the servings will all remain the same, and also we can install speed nocks in the correct locations if you would like.

Give us a call at 513-259-3738 and we can get you all set up 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Chris723 said:


> Do you guys do custom strand counts?


We can do anything you desire.....almost 

Give us a call and we can get you rolling on whatever you would like, 513-259-3738

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Joe I would like to see some pictures of your facility! Where the magic happens.


----------



## *ProLine*

Pictures would be limited due to some of our equipment being shown. We have been working off and on, on footage for a while now. To bring a little insight on what ProLine BowStrings is, and how we set apart. 
We are still working on that project though, but it is quite hard, as we do have to be careful on showing, "Too much". 

Hopefully soon!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see it Joe, you will definitely have to let us know when you complete that.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea that would be cool, but don't let the magic out.


----------



## aljburk

E-mail sent.

Thanks.


----------



## *ProLine*

We will be sure to respond to your email asap 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

aljburk said:


> E-mail sent.
> 
> Thanks.


got your pm.. thanks .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Yea that would be cool, but don't let the magic out.



I would have to agree!


----------



## S.Wells

Back up top for the best in the business.


----------



## reezen11

still taking filed staff apps until the end of the month. so send me your info via p.m. 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hey everyone!! ProLine BowStrings is doing a pretty awesome giveaway in efforts with BowJunky. ProLine has made the opportunity to bring Vegas to all you BowJunky fans out there, so we figured we might as well give away stuff too!

MUST VISIT THE LINK AND COMMENT THERE TO BE ENTERED

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...99513326.52595.205638652849724&type=1&theater*


----------



## Cdpkook132

Leaving for Vegas in the morning. Will be shooting my blue fusion Pro Elite with Proline Bowstrings.

If you see me, stop and say hi!


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Love some of these combos... You will see these on Chance and Emily Beaubouef's bows! 


*ProLine* said:


> Baby blue/Flo Purple -Streak flo yellow
> 
> white/black cherry/flo green


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip


*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip


*ProLine* said:


> Flo green-streak of blue
> 
> Baby blue/black cherry- Streak of flo Orange


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!!


*ProLine* said:


> Flo yellow, double Streak-Freak blue/flo purple
> 
> White, double Streak-Freak pink/blue
> 
> Flo green, pink serve


----------



## *ProLine*

Did you guys get to watch the ASA shoot down, Filmed by our partners BowJunky.com

http://vimeo.com/59097417


----------



## dwagoner

very nice bright unique colors Joe, see you in a few days....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Did you guys get to watch the ASA shoot down, Filmed by our partners BowJunky.com
> 
> http://vimeo.com/59097417


I have now thanks for sharing!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> still taking filed staff apps until the end of the month. so send me your info via p.m.
> thanks
> forrest


Great team to be on Guys and Gals get those apps in.


----------



## *ProLine*

dwagoner said:


> very nice bright unique colors Joe, see you in a few days....


Thanks Dwag!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## droppin bucks

*ProLine* said:


> Does anyone have any particular questions on strings or relating to strings that they would like answered, or about our process, etc...???
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Just wondering what serving material and size do you recommend for the 2012 Elite Answer Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

droppin bucks said:


> Just wondering what serving material and size do you recommend for the 2012 Elite Answer Thanks


Elite archery requires a diameter range of, .098-.102" for their strings and cables.

I truly believe 3D to be more durable and stronger than most any other end serving. We use a custom made hand held jig, with a digital read out. This jig helps us get the material tighter than any other jig on the market. 

In short, 3D is amazing.

Thank you for the question 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## droppin bucks

Thank you, one more is Flame available in 8190 material


----------



## Cdpkook132

droppin bucks said:


> Thank you, one more is Flame available in 8190 material


8190 is solid colors only


----------



## droppin bucks

Thanks that what I thought


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> 8190 is solid colors only


You the man! Thanks. 

He is correct! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys/Gals!

We try to put a lot of Shooter Pics and such on our Facebook page, shooter videos when we can, etc.. If you can, go over and visit us, follow our page, and even share it if you can!
I'll post a few pics for everyone, hopefully see everyone over there!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Pro Shooter Tim Gillingham Rockin out!!


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooters Hitting the Bales in VEGAS!!!! Practicing up!!! DAVE COUSINS & CHANCE BEAUBOUEF!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Awesome pics Joe thanks for sharing!


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Brownitsdown12

can i see some pics of flo green with white serving or white with flo green serving!?


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone enjoys the pics.. A lot of these are just old pics that we have, and were on threads prior to this one..

This thread has over 40,000 Views!!! ITS HUGE!!! I try to fill it with pictures, good useful information, etc.. I hope everyone enjoys the ProLine BowStrings thread, and always feel free to post your feelings, thoughts, suggestions, or questions..

Thank you everyone that makes my life a treat every day, we appreciate all of you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*proline* said:


> as i want to keep this thread as informative as possible, i would like to point out a few things about our product, that may be different than others, or even from our past products, that i seem to be getting a lot of questions about, and would like to point them out for all to see
> *
> 1st, our end loops*... Yes, our end loops are now 100% made from the .007" halo material by bcy.
> 
> *why??*
> the reason we have decided to go to this material...well there are several
> -1st being that it does grip to the material better than other options we have used in the past, for our process, resulting in a more stable string/cable that is less apt to move, compared to some other options..such as 3d, cable fix, tag ends, 2x, etc.. This is with our process of course. Certain things work better with certain processes.
> 
> -2nd is the durability... I don't believe that there is anything more durable for an end loop, than serving. Dry fire test show the same results. So any time that we can make a product more durable, were going to.
> 
> -3rd is the diameter. Yes we would love to have used serving in the past, but due to the diameter, it was not the best option for us. Now having a material that has such a durability, grips amazingly, and small diameter, it just seems to be our best option at this time.
> 
> Everyone has had those moments when their tuning their bow, and taking cables on and off, or string, and the post on their cams has fuzzed up the tag ends as loops... Or cable fix,, etc. Well, this should help prevent that for sure.
> 
> Every decision that we decide in our process, is gone through with a fine comb, we need to know that the product we are sending out, we can be extremely proud of. As new materials hit the market, i promise that we will test, test again, and when we think its perfect, we will test again.. This will all be to ensure that you are receiving the absolute best product that we feel we can provide.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support..
> 
> Joe
> proline bowstrings



yeip!!!!!!


----------



## flinginairos

Joe, got my strings today and got them installed. I absolutely LOVE the fact that I can put the peep in before even drawing the bow and it doesn't rotate a bit from the first shot on. Thanks for another PERFECT set of strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

Many of you have asked about our line of Streak-Freaks, in PMs, Emails, Facebook messages, etc... So I will take a Moment to explain of course 

ProLine BowStrings, many years ago, decided to throw a new "Twist" on things.... We wanted a fresh look that people just really were not used to. So we Started our Line of Streak-Freaks.... 
Streak-Freaks are built using a Major color(Dominant color) and a Minor Color.
Example would be Major-White
Minor-Red
This will give the look of a streak of red going through the white...

This line of strings are built differently to provide the same standards as our normal ProLine BowStrings. If we were to build them the same, you would find some strands weaker than others. But with our process for Our Exclusive line of Streak-Freaks, we maintain remarkable standards unseen by others.

Now days you do see others trying to use the Streak-Freaks under different names of course, and we greatly appreciate it! Its shows how much our ideas have grown, enough that others want to try and sell them too. Its a great thing to see an idea grow over many years.

Thank you to everyone over the years that have supported ProLine BowStrings, as well as our Streak-Freaks series 

View attachment streak freak logo.pdf


----------



## *ProLine*

flinginairos said:


> Joe, got my strings today and got them installed. I absolutely LOVE the fact that I can put the peep in before even drawing the bow and it doesn't rotate a bit from the first shot on. Thanks for another PERFECT set of strings!


Thank YOU!!! 

It is our pleasure to provide a product that we can put our names on, and deliver to customers world wide. We have a wonderful customer base, we absolutely love having you all! 

Thank you for all the support!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

what colors of shrink wrap for the speed nocks do yall offer.


----------



## *ProLine*

What color are you after ;-) Might be easier. I can't name them all off, on hand.. but we do carry quite a few colors. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Can you just post a pic of all the shrink wraps?


----------



## *ProLine*

I can give an entire list come Monday when we return to ProLine BowStrings. Its an Hour from home, or I'd do it now! 

Thanks guys!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

loving my prolines .... got a new set but its the same ole same ole ... need to change colors one day.. lol


----------



## Cdpkook132

Prolines before Vegas day 2:










Haha just noticed you can't see the strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

LOL, I bet they look Awesome!!

Thanks!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooter in the Vegas shoot-off


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I got to do some more shooting this weekend, but it was tough, shooting in 35-40 mph winds wasn't fun even in the dang creek bottoms where I can normally get away from it winds were probably in the 15-20mph area.


----------



## *ProLine*

Lil Wind never hurts ;-) ha ha.

Well everyone, I know its early to say this....but I am about to guarantee yet another record breaking year for ProLine BowStrings....By a long shot. I believe its almost that time for yet another expansion.... We are so thankful to all of our customers, dealers, supporters, staff... Without you all, we would not be able to be doing what were doing! Its amazing!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Prolines before Vegas day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha just noticed you can't see the strings!


Hey, I got smoked by this rig this weekend!


----------



## Viper69

Cant wait to try out my first set. Just gotta get my bows here. LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Lil Wind never hurts ;-) ha ha.
> 
> Well everyone, I know its early to say this....but I am about to guarantee yet another record breaking year for ProLine BowStrings....By a long shot. I believe its almost that time for yet another expansion.... We are so thankful to all of our customers, dealers, supporters, staff... Without you all, we would not be able to be doing what were doing! Its amazing!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is awesome Joe! And the wind doesn't hurt but the dead tree it blew over on the road yesterday could have :lol3:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Did we loose some posts in here?


----------



## EnglishKev

Yeip, I think we have

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Did we loose some posts in here?


Yes we did! These strings are made with a longer split yoke and a center serving made to fit g nock small grooves.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking bow!


----------



## Viper69

I agree thats a nice bow


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks guys. It's still coming together. Will post some more pics tomorrow when it's possibly going to be complete, takes me a while to get a bow fully set up. Small steps


----------



## mathews xt 600

This is just the kind of post we like to see!! Congrats on another great year


*ProLine* said:


> Lil Wind never hurts ;-) ha ha.
> 
> Well everyone, I know its early to say this....but I am about to guarantee yet another record breaking year for ProLine BowStrings....By a long shot. I believe its almost that time for yet another expansion.... We are so thankful to all of our customers, dealers, supporters, staff... Without you all, we would not be able to be doing what were doing! Its amazing!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Joe you nailed the fit on the g nock small grooves!


----------



## S.Wells

Bump for the best threads in the business!


----------



## bonez

Ever do a combo of Black Cherry and Blk?
Looking to order a set for my Supra


----------



## Viper69

Bump for a great product!


----------



## Skinnybeans

I've got some on the way now too for a second hand bow that I've bought. Haven't actually got the bow yet though haha but couldn't resist getting some fancy strings for it! Colour scheme is a mixture of flo purple, flo yellow and flame. They are split complimentary colours apparently! (yes i am bit of a geek and looked up some material on colour theory when choosing!)

now i just need to wait for:
1. strings to arrive
2. bow to arrive
3. figure out how to put strings on a bow!


----------



## *ProLine*

05_sprcrw said:


> Did we loose some posts in here?


Ive been off, What did I miss?? Lol


----------



## *ProLine*

We have been hard working everyone!!! Its been a pretty crazy year so far. I have spoke of an expansion, just no details yet. Hopefully here real soon I will have more information for you on what our expansion will consist of. But its a good one! Lol.

Thanks!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Ive been off, What did I miss?? Lol


One of the days last week AT had a server crash or something and we lost a days worth of posts.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ahh, well maybe that's why I couldn't get on for two day?? 

Well, where is everyone's pics!? If you guys know anyone that has ProLine BowStrings, have them come over and post pictures 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Ahh, well maybe that's why I couldn't get on for two day??
> 
> Well, where is everyone's pics!? If you guys know anyone that has ProLine BowStrings, have them come over and post pictures
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



I am trying to come up with a new color combo for my better halfs new Seduction so pictures are always welcome for ideas.


----------



## S.Wells

3D is approaching fast! Better get some new threads!


----------



## peoriairish

Planning on calling and ordering some today! TTT!


----------



## S.Wells

Boy did I screw up last night! I was going thru some hunting stuff and was changing the blade on my folding hand saw. My hunting bow was in my vise while I was doing all this cleaning and organizing. My wife opened the garage door and said my name, so I turn to see what she wanted. Yeip you guessed it when I turned I accidentally caught my string with the saw blade. No real bad damage looks like I cut 1 strand. At least i didn't hit it with my skinning knife or I would have cut it in half. But I'm very particular about my bowstring and cables which is why I choose ProLine! Anyway looks like I'm gonna be ordering a new set real soon!


----------



## rpearce750

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> Boy did I screw up last night! I was going thru some hunting stuff and was changing the blade on my folding hand saw. My hunting bow was in my vise while I was doing all this cleaning and organizing. My wife opened the garage door and said my name, so I turn to see what she wanted. Yeip you guessed it when I turned I accidentally caught my string with the saw blade. No real bad damage looks like I cut 1 strand. At least i didn't hit it with my skinning knife or I would have cut it in half. But I'm very particular about my bowstring and cables which is why I choose ProLine! Anyway looks like I'm gonna be ordering a new set real soon!


That sucks! Glad it didn't get the whole string though.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Bump becuase I won league tonight! Inside out x in the shoot off!


----------



## mathews xt 600

S.Wells said:


> Boy did I screw up last night! I was going thru some hunting stuff and was changing the blade on my folding hand saw. My hunting bow was in my vise while I was doing all this cleaning and organizing. My wife opened the garage door and said my name, so I turn to see what she wanted. Yeip you guessed it when I turned I accidentally caught my string with the saw blade. No real bad damage looks like I cut 1 strand. At least i didn't hit it with my skinning knife or I would have cut it in half. But I'm very particular about my bowstring and cables which is why I choose ProLine! Anyway looks like I'm gonna be ordering a new set real soon!


sometimes I do things like that just to justify a color change lol!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

I shot okay this weekend. 3D season has begun! I need to work on yardage. Strings were rock solid though!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> Boy did I screw up last night! I was going thru some hunting stuff and was changing the blade on my folding hand saw. My hunting bow was in my vise while I was doing all this cleaning and organizing. My wife opened the garage door and said my name, so I turn to see what she wanted. Yeip you guessed it when I turned I accidentally caught my string with the saw blade. No real bad damage looks like I cut 1 strand. At least i didn't hit it with my skinning knife or I would have cut it in half. But I'm very particular about my bowstring and cables which is why I choose ProLine! Anyway looks like I'm gonna be ordering a new set real soon!


I have been there before as well its a bummer but at least it didn't cut all the way through.


----------



## Viper69

Cdpkook132 said:


> Bump becuase I won league tonight! Inside out x in the shoot off!


Nice job!


----------



## bowfisher

Need some info on string color, (post #1237 page 42) is that a tri color string or a streakfreak green with brown and black minor?
Thanks!


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowfisher said:


> Need some info on string color, (post #1237 page 42) is that a tri color string or a streakfreak green with brown and black minor?
> Thanks!












I see flo green/black and either bronze or brown.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Those strings look amazing!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Flo. Green/Black/Bronze



Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

flo green /black/and thats bronze if im not mistaken..










Cdpkook132 said:


> I see flo green/black and either bronze or brown.


----------



## Cdpkook132

The .025 halo serving wasn't working out.

Salvagedthe bottom of my old buss cable. This is going to work well.


----------



## reezen11

putting this info back up in view.




*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax-  $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## sues

I use Proline String on all my Hoyts were i live in Australia there are not to many string makers, it might take about 1-2 weeks to get to me that still pretty go service so thanks very Joe







2- 2012 Hoyt Vantage Elite
1- 2013 Hoyt Pro Com Elite


----------



## Viper69

reezen11 said:


> putting this info back up in view.


Good info!


----------



## reezen11

heres a bcy color chart!!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> heres a bcy color chart!!!!


note that 8190 is only available in the single (solid) colors.


----------



## whitetail25

Cdpkook132 said:


> I see flo green/black and either bronze or brown.


Some very sweet looking strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

How is everyone doing? Anything you guys want to point out to me, suggest, etc??

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## zukiii

Hard to tell from the color chart, but is black cherry a purple color? I was thinking of ordering some strings with black, white, and black cherry to go on a RT AP bow.

Thanks..
Rob


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the morning viewers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

zukiii said:


> Hard to tell from the color chart, but is black cherry a purple color? I was thinking of ordering some strings with black, white, and black cherry to go on a RT AP bow.
> 
> Thanks..
> Rob




It does appear a little more purple in person but its not terrible. It grew on me pretty fast when the other half had black cherry and silver strings on her old bow.


----------



## droppin bucks

*ProLine* said:


> How is everyone doing? Anything you guys want to point out to me, suggest, etc??
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


You know we could use a pre Turkey season sale for the two cam and Binary guys:smile: Just really having trouble deciding on a color combo.


----------



## gmchiryder

2 proline sets I just installed.


----------



## Cdpkook132

gmchiryder said:


> 2 proline sets I just installed.


Very nice! Those are bright!


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> note that 8190 is only available in the single (solid) colors.


yes i forgot to add that thanks colin.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> yes i forgot to add that thanks colin.


Not a problem.

Everything going well for ya?

Any updates on the shirts Joe? 3D season is rolling now!


----------



## Ronin Conan

New set of strings just arrived! Photos really don't do the colours justice. 8190 in royal blue with a streak of purple and pink.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look fantastic!


----------



## reezen11

thanks for sharing how about some more pics..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looks awesome!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*8190 & 452x TOPIC*

Soooooo as of late, there has been a lot of talks about these two materials... Better, how, why, when, conditions, blah blah blah.. lol.

Let me lay out some facts on these materials... Some of this knowledge is from dealing with these materials in their form for building Strings, also in their raw stages, as ProLine BowStrings does have a sister companies that handle similar materials.

8190.. This is not some New material that has never been used, or some sort of drop down from heaven creation. This is based off the design of 8125. But here is where they are different, as you get into details of materials such as Dyneema, you begin to get Thousands of different Grades of the Dyneema. This Grade is variant on more than what I will even begin to type here. But in a summary, Sk90 used in the material 8190, was brought to the Rope industry originally in 2001, and marketed in 2002, and began its presence in later 2002. The Grade is basically a much improved consistency, strength, and durability over its other grade similar materials. 
So lets step back, look at 8125 first. This was a proven material, with very stable fibers, consistent... Great elasticity.. but a small amount of creep. Although the Creep could be taken out, it still had High Elasticity. That high Elasticity, creates fiber movement that is recoverable. So basically, if you put this material on a tensile test, you will notice movement before it truly grades up hill on the scale. So there are ways we test for elasticity movement, with this all in mind.. Any time you have high elasticity, you do take the chance of enough movement to start an affect on your cam servings. String or cables, but more so the cables as they do have a much higher load.
So back to the 8190.. It has a higher stability rate, more consistent, decent elasticity, and becoming a great proven material.. And that elasticity still offers the shot that many enjoyed from the 8125, but not quite as much Elasticity.

So NOW 452x... 
Well, lets face it.. I don't need to explain much about this material. Its very very very very very proven. Many reasons why, but I don't want to bore you with that!!

The Low elasticity, and Virtually no Creep.. and what creep it does have, can easily be taken out.... It is without a doubt, the #1 Material for Cables. The low Elasticity, and no creep is a perfect combination to help protect your bows tune, and servings safe.

Now is this a great choice for your String?? HECK YES!!!!!
Is 8190 better for the String?? DEPENDS ON WHAT TYPE OF SHOT YOU LIKE!! ELASTICITY CHANGES THE FEEL!!
Can I gain Speed with one over the other?? WE HAVE SEEN SOME SPEED GAINS ON THE 8190 ON CERTAIN BOWS! BUT 452X IS VERY CLOSE!!
What do I run on my personal bows?? I WITHOUT A DOUBT RUN 452X CABLES, 8190 STRING!! 3D SERVING ON THE ENDS, WITH 62XS CENTER. BAM! 

I do not recommend 8190 personally on cables, just due to the Elasticity, it CAN create serving issues POSSIBLY. 
I DO recommend 452x on cables, or cables and String.

WILL PROLINE BOWSTRINGS BUILD THEM HOWEVER YOU WANT???? OF COURSE!!!! ON TOP OF THAT, WE WILL STILL COVER THE WARRANTY, BECAUSE BOTH ARE GREAT MATERIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pick your poison guys/Gals... Both great materials, ProLine BowStrings offers all colors in both materials... We offer any serving colors you would like.. 

If anyone needs/wants more details per the raw materials used in these materials, I personally have extensive knowledge, and will gladly talk more with you. Contact me personally if you need.

Thank you everyone!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks for laying that all out for us Joe!


----------



## Skinnybeans

I just like the pretty colours 

Hopefully they arrive this week..


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks Joe that helps.

My 8190 string set (cables and string) is soon just fine. I think the next set will be mixed materials per your suggestions though.


----------



## reezen11

ive got a set i need to put on and they are 452x cable and 8190 shooting string. maybe this weekend i will get 5 minutes to do so.


----------



## *ProLine*

No problem, just looking to give some helpful information in deciding materials. Whether you choose to use ProLine BowStrings or another company, this thread provides probably the most information, and pictures than any other thread on archerytalk.com
We are always here to help inform, not just sell a product.

Thanks again everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Need some help. Need new strings for the 3D bow. I have used and abused these strings Over the past year. They have 2 cut strands in the string and need a changing. There haven't moved a bit though!

I want to limit the amount of white used in the strings though becuase it's an outdoor bow and the white is hard to maintain.

White red and black are the colors in the bow.

Going 452x on cables and 8190 for string.

Any suggestions on colors?


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> Need some help. Need new strings for the 3D bow. I have used and abused these strings Over the past year. They have 2 cut strands in the string and need a changing. There haven't moved a bit though!
> 
> I want to limit the amount of white used in the strings though becuase it's an outdoor bow and the white is hard to maintain.
> 
> White red and black are the colors in the bow.
> 
> Going 452x on cables and 8190 for string.
> 
> Any suggestions on colors?


streak freak, black main color, white/red accents. My Phenom is red....going with red main color, black/silver accents....


----------



## Cdpkook132

Kinda wondering what 

Red/white spec and red/black spec will look like together for the cables.


----------



## reezen11

very nice!






Ronin Conan said:


> New set of strings just arrived! Photos really don't do the colours justice. 8190 in royal blue with a streak of purple and pink.
> 
> View attachment 1608165
> View attachment 1608167
> View attachment 1608168


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> very nice!


Very nice!!

Love my ProLines!!!


----------



## reezen11

anyone with questions about string orders feel free to send me or *proline* a pm.


----------



## Cdpkook132

I can answer questions as well.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Any thoughts on white strings? Keeping them clean is a pain, any tips?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I have heard that Trophy is as stable as 452X but fuzzes up much less than 452X, is this true? Is there a reason you don't offer it in your strings? I tried a set of your SX2 strings and was not impressed with their durability, good to see you have now dropped them.


----------



## rook-e

Great info on the 8190x and 452 materials, I was curious. I will have to try a combo of the two when I upgrade my strings and cables on my PCE.


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Any thoughts on white strings? Keeping them clean is a pain, any tips?


switch colors!!! lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Any thoughts on white strings? Keeping them clean is a pain, any tips?


I am not sure how to keep them clean, but I have wanted to get a white set for some time but keep avoiding it because I know that it will get crazy dirty.


----------



## Cdpkook132

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have heard that Trophy is as stable as 452X but fuzzes up much less than 452X, is this true? Is there a reason you don't offer it in your strings? I tried a set of your SX2 strings and was not impressed with their durability, good to see you have now dropped them.


Forrest or Joe can answer this better then me. I have not used trophy.


----------



## rpearce750

8190 is a great material. I have had two sets with no problems!!!


----------



## reezen11

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have heard that Trophy is as stable as 452X but fuzzes up much less than 452X, is this true? Is there a reason you don't offer it in your strings? I tried a set of your SX2 strings and was not impressed with their durability, good to see you have now dropped them.


not necassarily. trophy is stable but isnt any advantage over 452x as far as fuzzing goes. 
i recommend a shooting string out of 8190 and cables out of 452x. very stable and nice combo..


----------



## mossihornslayer

pm sent for strings


----------



## S.Wells

I will be ordering a couple sets with 8190 string 452x cables! So many color choices!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> not necassarily. trophy is stable but isnt any advantage over 452x as far as fuzzing goes.
> i recommend a shooting string out of 8190 and cables out of 452x. very stable and nice combo..



I am leaning heavily towards going with this for my hunting bow next year.


----------



## reezen11

mossihornslayer said:


> pm sent for strings


Didnt get it


----------



## nathanb_23

I like the combinations! Keep em coming!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Still need help coming up with a color combo for Candy:

The only colors on this bow are red, black, white and silver screws. I am getting some black weights too.











My string haha.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am not Joe but it may be time for a new set :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Still need help coming up with a color combo for Candy:
> 
> The only colors on this bow are red, black, white and silver screws. I am getting some black weights too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My string haha.


Im not joe either but i believe you need a new set of strings buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy who makes some great strings.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Im not joe either but i believe you need a new set of strings buddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon! It's actually been like this for about a year now. Been shooting just fine. Needs to make it through 2 more 3D shoots this month and it will get new strings.


----------



## peoriairish

Been putting off getting a set because I can't choose colors!

I'm going for a Notre Dame theme here, so some combination of blue, gold, and green. I was wondering how gold the 'gold' is. Also, what color combos would y'all recommend for this concept?

[hoping for 8109 strings and 452x cables]


----------



## reezen11

peoriairish said:


> Been putting off getting a set because I can't choose colors!
> 
> I'm going for a Notre Dame theme here, so some combination of blue, gold, and green. I was wondering how gold the 'gold' is. Also, what color combos would y'all recommend for this concept?
> 
> [hoping for 8109 strings and 452x cables]


gold is pretty much gold in color a touch of yellowish... how about a streak freak... blue major,green major and gold minor.
8190 string and 452x cable is no problem its actually what we reccomend ..


----------



## peoriairish

reezen11 said:


> gold is pretty much gold in color a touch of yellowish... how about a streak freak... blue major,green major and gold minor.
> 8190 string and 452x cable is no problem its actually what we reccomend ..


Awesome... I'm in. Blue (darker is better), green majors with gold minor. Thanks for the help.

Do I have to give them a call on Monday or can this be done via email or PM?


----------



## reezen11

peoriairish said:


> Awesome... I'm in. Blue (darker is better), green majors with gold minor. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Do I have to give them a call on Monday or can this be done via email or PM?


give a call in 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message they will return it ... 


thanks !!!


----------



## Skinnybeans

Finally got my strings on today. I was shipped this bow fully disassembled and putting it together again was a challenge.. this is the first compound I have owned! Still not fully set up but i think the hardest part has been done.

The strings look very nice. The purple with yellow streak is awesome. Next time I would do something different with string I think. Just need to get out and shoot it now!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Skinnybeans said:


> Finally got my strings on today. I was shipped this bow fully disassembled and putting it together again was a challenge.. this is the first compound I have owned! Still not fully set up but i think the hardest part has been done.
> 
> The strings look very nice. The purple with yellow streak is awesome. Next time I would do something different with string I think. Just need to get out and shoot it now!
> 
> View attachment 1617330


I think it looks sweet! Tune that bad boy in and shoot the heck out of the strings!


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> give a call in 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message they will return it ...
> 
> 
> thanks !!!


I prefer email. Everything is in writing and you know they got it. Confirm payment with a phone call from the lovely miss Amanda and your good to go!


----------



## bparker

Tag

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Viper69

That does look sweet!


----------



## S.Wells

Wow my ProLines are so sweet!!


----------



## Brownitsdown12

Just got my new prolines the other day! The quality of these strings is amazing! This was my first time buying custom strings and proline was a great choice! It dressed my bow up pretty good! The quality compared to my stock hammerhead strings is bar none, they dont even compare. I measured my old strings and cables and they stretched more than half an inch! But anyways enjoy the eye candy. Thanks Joe!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

some great looking strings in here


----------



## BowsBefore

Ugh I wish I had seen this before I just emailed you guys asking a bunch of questions about making an order! Those pics look great! I need a set.


----------



## reezen11

BowsBeforeHos said:


> Ugh I wish I had seen this before I just emailed you guys asking a bunch of questions about making an order! Those pics look great! I need a set.


shoot me a message i can help you order up and answer any questions you may have..


----------



## alligood729

Can't wait to order mine!!!! red/black/silver........


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am still torn on what colors to go with. I may just end up doing the same colors again.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I am still torn on what colors to go with. I may just end up doing the same colors again.




psssst hey dustin how about you let me pick you a string color man...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I will need a new set very soon but I have been waiting for Joe to come good with the special offer he promised in January or did I miss it?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> psssst hey dustin how about you let me pick you a string color man...


 All black bow so string colors are pretty open ended, what you thinking?


----------



## rpearce750

Brownitsdown12 said:


> Just got my new prolines the other day! The quality of these strings is amazing! This was my first time buying custom strings and proline was a great choice! It dressed my bow up pretty good! The quality compared to my stock hammerhead strings is bar none, they dont even compare. I measured my old strings and cables and they stretched more than half an inch! But anyways enjoy the eye candy. Thanks Joe!


Love the all Flo Green. Looks awesome


----------



## Cdpkook132

rpearce750 said:


> Love the all Flo Green. Looks awesome


I would agree! They look awesome!


----------



## peoriairish

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I will need a new set very soon but I have been waiting for Joe to come good with the special offer he promised in January or did I miss it?


Wait... there's a deal coming? Maybe I'll wait to finish this order...


----------



## reezen11

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I will need a new set very soon but I have been waiting for Joe to come good with the special offer he promised in January or did I miss it?


he hasnt done it yet.. this was for all those who entered the giveaway and dint win it .. you will receive email notification of the specail pricing ....


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> All black bow so string colors are pretty open ended, what you thinking?


give ya one guess....


----------



## Cdpkook132

First time shooting a 5 spot in about a year and a half. Prolines are rocking it!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Dang good shooting!


----------



## treeman65

05_sprcrw said:


> I am still torn on what colors to go with. I may just end up doing the same colors again.


That is why I'm letting joe surprise me with colors. I'm anxiously waiting


----------



## 05_sprcrw

treeman65 said:


> That is why I'm letting joe surprise me with colors. I'm anxiously waiting


He won't disappoint, I have done that several times and he has always delivered awesome combos that I wouldn't have thought would work but did.


----------



## reezen11

dustin ole pal let me pick you something out... let me surprise you... how about it?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> dustin ole pal let me pick you something out... let me surprise you... how about it?


Let me guess, Mt berry and Silver :lol3: 


And sure give it a go I am sure it will be good. 

And it would be for my '09 Genetix all black.


----------



## Viper69

Looks like good shootin to me!


----------



## S.Wells

Real good shooting!!


----------



## treeman65

Thanks joe and everyone PRoLIne. The strings look great and I would have never thought of that color combo. Red black and yellow. I'm waiting to next week to put the on the bow due to we are shoot PSAA indoor regionals Sunday. I will post a picture of then soon as I get them on. Great job:darkbeer:


----------



## aljburk

*ProLine* said:


>


tag


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## Cdpkook132

That jersey looks slick!


----------



## hunting87

Cdpkook132 said:


> That jersey looks slick!


Agreed!


----------



## reezen11

What jersey??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> View attachment 1622578


Where is mine joe??? You told me you have one ordered for me
Waiting for it to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishKev

Dang, nice shirt.
How do we get them?
I'd love to have a couple to wear at the shoots over here.

Kev


----------



## bparker

Can you guys do 3 colors? For example, Red, Gray & Black?


----------



## Cdpkook132

bparker said:


> Can you guys do 3 colors? For example, Red, Gray & Black?



They sure can!


----------



## treeman65

englishkev said:


> dang, nice shirt.
> How do we get them?
> I'd love to have a couple to wear at the shoots over here.
> 
> Kev


x2.


----------



## bparker

ZOMG! That is freakin awesome looking! 

Hit me up! I want a couple of sets.



Cdpkook132 said:


> They sure can!


----------



## Ned250

Sent an email for two sets. Can't wait! First time I've Had custom strings since my dad and I made them ourselves back in the 90s.


----------



## reezen11

bparker said:


> ZOMG! That is freakin awesome looking!
> 
> Hit me up! I want a couple of sets.


Pm sent to you 
Wont be back on until tomorrow though i will get you set up with whatever you need and or want
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

bparker said:


> ZOMG! That is freakin awesome looking!
> 
> Hit me up! I want a couple of sets.


Haha your not the first person to love that combo! Contact proline though I sure didn't make them.

It's red major and silver/black minor on the cables and black major with silver and red minor on the string


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Haha your not the first person to love that combo! Contact proline though I sure didn't make them.
> 
> It's red major and silver/black minor on the cables and black major with silver and red minor on the string


Yeip!!













These strings are over a year old and been beat thru the brush and rain and snow. Peep has still not moved from the day i installed it.







Pics dont do it any justice at all 
Peep is still perfectly straight as you can see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

They look great Forrest! I need some stickers!


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> They look great Forrest! I need some stickers!


I will see what i can do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners


----------



## R.Hunt1

Well good morning starting another anxious day awaiting my strings !!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looking forward for life to take a break so I can get back to my archery life. I miss it!!! Oh well soon enough


----------



## reezen11

i can assure everyone that has a order placed with proline will receive their strings. turnaround times are greater than normal. swamped with orders ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its a bummer to wait to so long but I am sure Joe is loving being busy!


----------



## aljburk

reezen11 said:


> i can assure everyone that has a order placed with proline will receive their strings. turnaround times are greater than normal. swamped with orders ..


Can you match the Muddy Girl camo? (Fiance's bow)

Thanks


----------



## RuntCX2

If I want my string a certain color and each cable a different combo is that something you do?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

aljburk said:


> Can you match the Muddy Girl camo? (Fiance's bow)
> 
> Thanks


They use standard bcy colors so if you find it on the chart they can build it. I know there are pinks and purples in the mix so I am sure they could come up with something for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RuntCX2 said:


> If I want my string a certain color and each cable a different combo is that something you do?


Yes they can do that.


----------



## Cdpkook132

aljburk said:


> Can you match the Muddy Girl camo? (Fiance's bow)
> 
> Thanks


Isn't muddy girl pink? Check out the BCY chart


----------



## Cdpkook132

RuntCX2 said:


> If I want my string a certain color and each cable a different combo is that something you do?


You dream it, they can twist it lol!


----------



## bparker

I just ordered my 3 sets and wanted to thank you guys and Amanda for talking my calls and the time to discuss and help me plan out my new sets. This has made the process a whole lot easier as I haven't ever been able to work so closely with the people that actually make the strings. I know you guys are swamped with orders which is an awesome problem to have, but I am now of course really anxious to get mine in and on my bows to see how they are going to look and give them a whirl.


----------



## seafaris

I just received my strings this afternoon. They are on, broke in, peep and d-loop installed and shoot great. Tomorrow I'll check the timing, and post some pics. First impression is that they are really great strings. Customer service has been superb. Answered all my e-mails quickly even on a Sunday.


----------



## reezen11

we aim to please ... thanks for all the orders .. keep em coming 
YEIP!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Order placed for the white bow....!!!!!


----------



## peoriairish

Phone tag is a pain in my arse. Amanda and I will get on the same page here one day.


----------



## Cdpkook132

peoriairish said:


> Phone tag is a pain in my arse. Amanda and I will get on the same page here one day.


Any questions in particular or just placing an order? I always email information about order and say call me for payment and confirmation. Works well so far.


----------



## peoriairish

Cdpkook132 said:


> Any questions in particular or just placing an order? I always email information about order and say call me for payment and confirmation. Works well so far.


Placing the order and making sure everything is what I want. I prefer to speak over the phone, that way there isn't any confusion in exactly what I'm asking for. It's not her fault, I can't really answer her calls back when I'm with patients. We'll get hooked up one of these days. I'm not really in that big a rush.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Here is how I order if it helps at all.
I feel there is something to be said when its writing. Confirm via phone.

Miss Amanda will get ahold of ya though.

Enjoy!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

good way to order right there!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello Everyone!!!

Swamped is an under statement.. ha. It's insane!! 

We are in the middle of an expansion which will correct the long waits... As of right now, our biggest hold back is gettingour material in from Bcy. They are extremely swamped as well!!

So please bare with us, and be patient. I promise we are getting them out as quickly as we possibly can. I hate having you wait. But please, please, please be patient. 

Hopefully by weeks end next week, we will have our wait time cut in half!!

Thank you all for your patience, we greatly appreciate all the support!! 

Thanks again!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## seafaris

Talking on the phone is fine, but I always followup with an e-mail confirming the order.


----------



## seafaris

OK here it is. Colors are black cherry and teal. Beautiful work. 1/2 twist to adjust peep. Timing was spot on as delivered. Didn't believe it at first and check it 3x. Will check again after 100 more shots.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Looking good seafaris


----------



## treeman65

*ProLine* said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Swamped is an under statement.. ha. It's insane!!
> 
> We are in the middle of an expansion which will correct the long waits... As of right now, our biggest hold back is gettingour material in from Bcy. They are extremely swamped as well!!
> 
> So please bare with us, and be patient. I promise we are getting them out as quickly as we possibly can. I hate having you wait. But please, please, please be patient.
> 
> Hopefully by weeks end next week, we will have our wait time cut in half!!
> 
> Thank you all for your patience, we greatly appreciate all the support!!
> Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Your strings and cables are worth the wait no matter how long
My wife probably thinks I'm nuts but I could get home to check the mail last week to see what colors you surprised me with.lol:darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

ordered another set today! black and silver to go with my new z7 extreme tactical ... yes i said black and silver can you guys beleive it?? i changed up !


----------



## *ProLine*

Update:

Just so everyone is aware, ProLine BowStrings has been forced by popular demand for an expansion  

Our expansion is consisting of 8 new Twisting machines, 2 of which are from Speiciality Archery, and the other 6 are Custom to ProLine BowStrings.

We are Also adding, 16 tensioners, 6 of which are from Speciality, 10 are custom air actuated cylinder systems.

Two new measuring units to measure each piece digitally to the .015625"... Yes, thats right...Accuracy!

And we are also adding two New Custom Serving machines.

Also, last but not least, we are adding new lay out machine that has been custom built for ProLine BowStrings, for our OEM orders.

On top of all of this, we will be adding 3 new positions to our work force, to run the new equipment.

Thank you ALL for the Continued support, we greatly appreciate it!

ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Update:
> 
> Just so everyone is aware, ProLine BowStrings has been forced by popular demand for an expansion
> 
> Our expansion is consisting of 8 new Twisting machines, 2 of which are from Speiciality Archery, and the other 6 are Custom to ProLine BowStrings.
> 
> We are Also adding, 16 tensioners, 6 of which are from Speciality, 10 are custom air actuated cylinder systems.
> 
> Two new measuring units to measure each piece digitally to the .015625"... Yes, thats right...Accuracy!
> 
> And we are also adding two New Custom Serving machines.
> 
> Also, last but not least, we are adding new lay out machine that has been custom built for ProLine BowStrings, for our OEM orders.
> 
> On top of all of this, we will be adding 3 new positions to our work force, to run the new equipment.
> 
> Thank you ALL for the Continued support, we greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ProLine BowStrings


Wow that's exciting! I have seen the air actuated twisters in Vegas. I think it was the specialty ones. They sure are sweet! Congratulations on the expansion!


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeah, air has been our way for years.. So easy, and consistent. We were hoping to do more with Speciality, but they could not handle all of our needs, but they do have some great products, so we are happy to be able to use some of their products in our expansion.

Our servers, tensioners, twisters, building jigs, all run off air now days... Helps with our consistency! 

Did I mention our new digital measuring devices??? haha, their tighter tolerance than the digitals we use now, very excited.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Mestang99

Anyone come up with a cool color combo to replace factory strings on a Carbon Matrix in AP Snow?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Mestang99 said:


> Anyone come up with a cool color combo to replace factory strings on a Carbon Matrix in AP Snow?


Black and white spec with buckskin or tan if you want it to match well


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Yeah, air has been our way for years.. So easy, and consistent. We were hoping to do more with Speciality, but they could not handle all of our needs, but they do have some great products, so we are happy to be able to use some of their products in our expansion.
> 
> Our servers, tensioners, twisters, building jigs, all run off air now days... Helps with our consistency!
> 
> Did I mention our new digital measuring devices??? haha, their tighter tolerance than the digitals we use now, very excited.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is just too awesome, its awesome to see Proline take off like this for you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> ordered another set today! black and silver to go with my new z7 extreme tactical ... yes i said black and silver can you guys beleive it?? i changed up !


:bs: Where is the real Forrest and what have you done with him! :lol3:


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> :bs: Where is the real Forrest and what have you done with him! :lol3:


What he didn't tell you is there is a streak of mountain berry in the buss cable for good luck


----------



## oglebuck

OK I have decided to have Joe build me a set but I have a big problem..... Color choice ! I have been looking at pictures for 3 days and Im about ready to tell Joe the color of my bow and just suprise me with his choice of colors. The color theme I think I want isnt any pictures of it. Im thinking white strings with a streak of black and a streak of sunset orange.... I dont know. What do yall think ? My bow is 2013 Orange Hoyt PCE. Wish I could see some White, Black, Sunset Orange Strings


----------



## treeman65

oglebuck said:


> OK I have decided to have Joe build me a set but I have a big problem..... Color choice ! I have been looking at pictures for 3 days and Im about ready to tell Joe the color of my bow and just suprise me with his choice of colors. The color theme I think I want isnt any pictures of it. Im thinking white strings with a streak of black and a streak of sunset orange.... I dont know. What do yall think ? My bow is 2013 Orange Hoyt PCE. Wish I could see some White, Black, Sunset Orange Strings


got for it and let joe surprise you. That is how I am going to order all my my strings from now on and you will not regret it. Who knows you might get a color combo that looks great but colors you never thought of. That's what happened to me they showed up red/black and 2 strands of yellow they look awesome. I should have pictures tomorrow after they are on my bow


----------



## oglebuck

oglebuck said:


> OK I have decided to have Joe build me a set but I have a big problem..... Color choice ! I have been looking at pictures for 3 days and Im about ready to tell Joe the color of my bow and just suprise me with his choice of colors. The color theme I think I want isnt any pictures of it. Im thinking white strings with a streak of black and a streak of sunset orange.... I dont know. What do yall think ? My bow is 2013 Orange Hoyt PCE. Wish I could see some White, Black, Sunset Orange Strings


Maybe White Strings With a Streak of Black and A Streak of Sunset Orange ? Hmmmm !


----------



## reezen11

oglebuck said:


> Maybe White Strings With a Streak of Black and A Streak of Sunset Orange ? Hmmmm !


Remember white gets dirty quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Flame ,flo orange ,with black streak??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Remember white gets dirty quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can contest to that! Looks great when its new though.


----------



## alligood729

oglebuck said:


> OK I have decided to have Joe build me a set but I have a big problem..... Color choice ! I have been looking at pictures for 3 days and Im about ready to tell Joe the color of my bow and just suprise me with his choice of colors. The color theme I think I want isnt any pictures of it. Im thinking white strings with a streak of black and a streak of sunset orange.... I dont know. What do yall think ? My bow is 2013 Orange Hoyt PCE. Wish I could see some White, Black, Sunset Orange Strings


That's what I'm going to do......got my contract filled out, but get more confused looking at all the color combos......gonna let Joe surprise me!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Flame ,flo orange ,with black streak??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would look pretty sharp.


----------



## RCR_III

So I've got to brag on Joe and his company again! I got a new set of strings on Wednesday and got them installed and ready to shoot last night. I'm very particular in tuning and settings and I had to check things twice when all I had to do was take one twist out of the control cable and put one in on the left yoke and one out on the right to get things perfect. Spot on draw weight, draw length, bare shafts hitting the same poi as my fletched shafts at 20 yards. It was great. Another good set of strings from the only string builder I'll use.


----------



## reezen11

Glad you like them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Proline is where its at ,order up today you wont be dissapointed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Proline is where its at ,order up today you wont be dissapointed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 on that!


----------



## J-Dubyah

Ordered two sets last week...this will be my 5th set of strings from PL. Each set have been spot on with practically no shoot in time need before settling.

I ordered flame and flo yellow combo which I'm excited to see how it turns out. The other set is just black and flo purple...for some reason I like the way purple stands out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I don't know for sure how many sets I have ordered but its a lot, not because they wear out or anything like that I just get bored and want a different look for the bow. (way cheaper then buying a new bow)


----------



## S.Wells

Best threads money can buy. Great service!!


----------



## "B"

Can I see flo green with red? 

Brian


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome set up!!!!


----------



## Smid

Just got my bow put back together. Had the riser powdercoated and got flo yellow strings


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!!! I did not realize it.. But I was there watching your bow being put together  Even helped find a proper bushing 

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Smid

*ProLine* said:


> Very nice!!! I did not realize it.. But I was there watching your bow being put together  Even helped find a proper bushing
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


haha thats pretty funny


----------



## *ProLine*

Your bow looks great! Hope you enjoy! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Hey! Everyone!!

We have been quite backed up over the last several weeks. But as this week continues, we will be 100% current. So if you do have an order in, and have been very patient with us, Thank you So very much, and your orders will be out this week.

As we continue into our expansion, we are eager to make build times quicker than ever before.

Thank you all again, we greatly appreciate the support!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Hey Hey! Everyone!!
> 
> We have been quite backed up over the last several weeks. But as this week continues, we will be 100% current. So if you do have an order in, and have been very patient with us, Thank you So very much, and your orders will be out this week.
> 
> As we continue into our expansion, we are eager to make build times quicker than ever before.
> 
> Thank you all again, we greatly appreciate the support!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


thats great news Joe.


----------



## tenpin

Man I already had a 4 day turn around and your gonna be faster, This is why i shoot proline strings..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good to hear Joe, now that your getting caught up I may just have to get some strings ordered.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Always a good feeling to be caught up. Keep up the good work joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

With Joe pumping out all these strings we need some pics I am sure you guys came up with great color combos.


----------



## S.Wells

Still trying to decide colors for my old Katera. Might just order a back up set for the Frankenbow. Maybe something other that Mulberry and Silver! Maybe lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

That mountain Berry or mulberry and silver is a killer combo that never seems to get old though!!


----------



## reezen11

Lol boy i know all about mt berry and silver strings!! Just ask around.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Pictures guys, show us pictures!!!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Pretty sure ill have some Prolines showing up today!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sweet gotta love that


----------



## J-Dubyah

Flame and flo yellow on the AE. The bow is red fusion and it looks pretty cool against. I also offered two more sets for a couple of Nina Elites that I have...once I get them on I'll post them up.


----------



## WArcherH

How long do the strings take to come in? I ordered mine over a week ago and they haven't showed up yet. A buddy ordered his a few months back and they took over 3 weeks. Is that normal?


----------



## J-Dubyah

Only took approx one week. I know they were at the mercy of getting supplies in, but they are caught up with normal wait times.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello there, 

A week is pretty common yes. We usually run a 3-5 Business day, turn around time. Then shipping takes just a few days.

But here recently we have had a much longer wait time due to such a high demand, as we are preparing our Expansion of ProLine BowStrings.

If you give us a call, we can tell you when it will, or when it has shipped.

We will be back to our normal time, or better here real soon. 

Thank you again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

J-Dubyah said:


> Flame and flo yellow on the AE. The bow is red fusion and it looks pretty cool against. I also offered two more sets for a couple of Nina Elites that I have...once I get them on I'll post them up.


nice!


----------



## *ProLine*

You guys are going to make me start taking pictures again when I'm at ProLine.... With literally THOUSANDS of sets out each month, we should be filling this thing with pics!! CMON! Lol

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> You guys are going to make me start taking pictures again when I'm at ProLine.... With literally THOUSANDS of sets out each month, we should be filling this thing with pics!! CMON! Lol
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I agree trying to come up with a new combo but I can't do that until I get the creative juices flowing again.


----------



## J-Dubyah

*ProLine* said:


> You guys are going to make me start taking pictures again when I'm at ProLine.... With literally THOUSANDS of sets out each month, we should be filling this thing with pics!! CMON! Lol
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I'm waiting on a set of black cherry and sunset Orange for my Answer...that combo should look crazy!


----------



## reezen11

got the same ole same ole ordered so im no help with pics unless you want to see repeats..
i do have a set coming any day now that are a bit different wil post up when i get them on the bow...


----------



## EnglishKev

J-Dubyah said:


> I'm waiting on a set of black cherry and sunset Orange for my Answer...that combo should look crazy!


That combo should look really good.
I keep thinking about the Black cherry color myself, but haven't really got a bow it would go with.

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

These came in yesterday. Just threw them on before league and then timed by eye to get it close. 2 twists in buss and its dang close.


----------



## EnglishKev

Nice:thumbs_up:teeth:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I'd take that! Great shooting


----------



## mathews xt 600

Up for the night


----------



## reezen11

got some new threads to show off and yes different color as well...coming soon..


----------



## J-Dubyah

EnglishKev said:


> That combo should look really good.
> I keep thinking about the Black cherry color myself, but haven't really got a bow it would go with.
> 
> Kev


As soon as I get them I'll throw them on and put it up here...should look nice on a black bow.


----------



## S.Wells

Still trying to decide a color for my camo Katera. Someone give me a good idea!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> Still trying to decide a color for my camo Katera. Someone give me a good idea!!


Got a pic of the bow? What Camo/color?


----------



## betterduck

Just ordered some strings from proline and there customer service is great! Thanks for having a great company to deal with. I will post pics when I get the strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> got some new threads to show off and yes different color as well...coming soon..


Are you feeling ok buddy?


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Got a pic of the bow? What Camo/color?


RealTree APG

I want something flashy orange black silver? Not sure really need to look at some pics!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Flo green and silver! 

Maybe with a black stripe?

Apg has green in it. Or do a kinda Camo
Flo green, green, tan


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am thinking a dark green, silver and brown would look pretty good


----------



## seafaris

Look at maybe changing the brown to black cherry, or burgandy.


----------



## Cdpkook132

1,500 posts!

Congratulations proline bowstrings!


----------



## peoriairish

Ah!! Finally was able to get mine ordered! Blue and green main colors with a gold streak. Go Irish!! I can't wait for them to come in!!


----------



## reezen11

Awesome post some pics for us to see 
Thanks for your business

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memosteve

Here's my ProLine strings/cables on my Hoyt Rampage XT (I know, some of you don't like my color combo but, red/yellow are two of my favorite colors)...










They are red and fluorescent yellow, red halo serving.


----------



## Cdpkook132

memosteve said:


> Here's my ProLine strings/cables on my Hoyt Rampage XT (I know, some of you don't like my color combo but, red/yellow are two of my favorite colors)...


Love it! Looks awesome. I got a red and yellow bow as well.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Got a new project headed my way!


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Got a new project headed my way!


What colors you going to try on this one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> What colors you going to try on this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure yet. Maybe red or blue and get another mount for my current DS advantages


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking rig I would think speckled green with silver would look good on that bow as well.


----------



## EnglishKev

How about speckled green but with a bronze streak?

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

I won't know until I get accessories


----------



## peoriairish

Gosh... now i just can't wait for them to come in! Today, I even got the 550 cord to match to make my wrist sling. This is going to be a long few days.

Anyone know the current turn around time?


----------



## Cdpkook132

peoriairish said:


> Gosh... now i just can't wait for them to come in! Today, I even got the 550 cord to match to make my wrist sling. This is going to be a long few days.
> 
> Anyone know the current turn around time?


7-10 days for my last set. Although joe has posted they are now caught up donor will probably be sooner.


----------



## Troutrader

I waited 4 weeks for my pro lines, I was wondering if they were worth the wait?
YES they were, hands down the best strings I have owned.
I gained 6 fps at same DW, and tuned like a dream.
Thanks very much


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Troutrader,

What color combo did you go with? Do you have any pics of the bow you would like to share?


----------



## S.Wells

Maybe a Flo Orange and black with silver streaks. Flo Orange end servings and black center serving?? That should spice the old hunting bow up some! 8190 for the string and 452X for the cables. What do you guys think?


----------



## memosteve

Now, I need to figure out which color combo I want for my green Contender Elite, and also for my red Phenom...any suggestions?


----------



## bcstrat

memosteve said:


> Here's my ProLine strings/cables on my Hoyt Rampage XT (I know, some of you don't like my color combo but, red/yellow are two of my favorite colors)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are red and fluorescent yellow, red halo serving.


Really like the color combo. Stands out great.


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> Maybe a Flo Orange and black with silver streaks. Flo Orange end servings and black center serving?? That should spice the old hunting bow up some! 8190 for the string and 452X for the cables. What do you guys think?


Sounds like a winner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

I just remembered my email from proline, was there an expiration date, i am going to need some strings soon.


----------



## reezen11

No no expiration that i know of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

thanks, thinking flo yellow with tan, gotta check for more combos


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


info back in view


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

rhodeislandhntr said:


> I just remembered my email from proline, was there an expiration date, i am going to need some strings soon.



I never got mine, was it only for new customers?


----------



## rook-e

I just started looking at this thread from page 1, you've got some great looking strings! My kid is loving some of the color combos, especially the green ones.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> I just started looking at this thread from page 1, you've got some great looking strings! My kid is loving some of the color combos, especially the green ones.


Can't beat a set of prolines


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking bows in here for sure!


----------



## S.Wells

I'll be adding a few pics this evening!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet I will have to check back and see what they look like. I am sure its nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## BowsBefore

Here is my first set from ProLine, Flo orange and black with clear serving. They look great but my Pro Comp XL came in and now I need another set...I wonder if they have baby blue or teal/cyan to go with my blue PCEXL.


----------



## reezen11

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I never got mine, was it only for new customers?


For those that entered the giveaway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

nice looking bow .. thanks for sharing with us.. and here is a bcy color chart for you to look at .. may help you decide on your next set ...





BowsBeforeHos said:


> Here is my first set from ProLine, Flo orange and black with clear serving. They look great but my Pro Comp XL came in and now I need another set...I wonder if they have baby blue or teal/cyan to go with my blue PCEXL.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The color chart makes it worse sooo many colors to choose from!


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> The color chart makes it worse sooo many colors to choose from!


And apparently there are a few colors that aren't even on there!

You have baby blue joe?


----------



## rpearce750

bcstrat said:


> Really like the color combo. Stands out great.


Love the red and yellow!!!!!


----------



## S.Wells

Here are some pics of my 2011 Hoyt AlphaElite Frankenbow with Z3 cams. Of course equipped with Mountain Berry and Silver ProLine threads. 26" draw 56.8 draw weight 292.4 grain finished arrow weight 290 FPS. Loving this combo! And Loving my ProLines!!





































And yes I know my work bench is a mess. Gonna work on cleaning that up right after I post this!


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome pics guys!!!! Thank you so much for sharing! And please continue to spread the word 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*attention

i just received almost 2 weeks worth of pm's........don't know how that happened, but its obviously too many for me to go through in a timely manner.

If you have sent a pm, and need an answer, or just a comment, please resend.

For general questions, always feel free to ask here, someone can usually answer...or give us a call @ 513-259-3738... We are always ready for any and all question, small to big.

Thank you all, and i'm very sorry for mess on the pm's.

Joe
proline bowstirngs*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Also, I have received a few emails about the Give away from beginning of the year.. and how some never received their email.

We sent mass emails from, [email protected] 

We had a great response to the emails... but I'm sure many went to the Junk Bin on some of you..

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*YEIP!!!!

Yet another thing I would like to mention...

We have a few new products that we are going to be offering.. Getting a few last samples finished up. 

Nothing huge, but the little things that help you match your bow, and things of that sort. I will post more information and pricing Next week.

2nd Note, We are working heavily on Apparel! We have had several samples... So really hoping to have something fairly soon. This is a long time coming.. and hope its worth the wait!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings*


----------



## J-Dubyah

Black cherry and sunset orange...just got them in yesterday. Picture does it no justice, but they look awesome against the black Answer.


----------



## J-Dubyah

And, I'm that guy with the rotated photo.


----------



## peoriairish

Gosh I can't wait! Hurry on up, threads! I have some tuning to do before heading out for the gobblers!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some awesome looking strings on the bows, and Joe I can't wait to see what apparel you come out with.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

reezen11 said:


> For those that entered the giveaway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I entered the giveaway but never received any offers?


----------



## JeremyReed

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I entered the giveaway but never received any offers?


X2...entered twice..

TREESNIPER


----------



## Cdpkook132

JeremyReed said:


> X2...entered twice..
> 
> TREESNIPER


Check your Junkmail. Joe said it came from [email protected]


----------



## Cdpkook132

Will be shooting this weekend in the 3rd leg of our AZ 3D championship series


----------



## S.Wells

Let us know when the apparel becomes available!!


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> Let us know when the apparel becomes available!!


I sure will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Cdpkook132 said:


> Check your Junkmail. Joe said it came from [email protected]


Nothing in my junk mail.


----------



## *ProLine*

If you did not receive the email, just PM me. I'll get you taken care of.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello Everyone!!

ProLine BowStrings has a new part of our company. This is called, ProLine OutDoors! 

ProLine OutDoors is a branch of ProLine BowStrings to video mainstream our passion with the Outdoors with as many as we possibly can. We will soon enough have a website going for ProLine OutDoors.

ProLine Outdoors will has been, and will be continuously in video production with our staff of ProLine BowStrings, Pro Staff, Field Staff, or just customers and supporters of ProLine BowStrings. We wanted a source to bring all of us together, as one strong team. And I believe as we grow this, we will all be closer together, which is what we want!

We do have several DVD's in production now...and we have also been in the works with several Tv productions such as Pursuit channel, Outdoor channel, and a few others, to hopefully bring our show to all of you.

We hope you all help us in supporting this passion...and we hope to connect with many of you to come film you, or come hunt with you!!

Below is our Facebook page, which is just now growing.. So please check it out, and help spread the word!!
https://www.facebook.com/ProLineOutDoors

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

guess i better touch up on my camera skills then..






*ProLine* said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a new part of our company. This is called, ProLine OutDoors!
> 
> ProLine OutDoors is a branch of ProLine BowStrings to video mainstream our passion with the Outdoors with as many as we possibly can. We will soon enough have a website going for ProLine OutDoors.
> 
> ProLine Outdoors will has been, and will be continuously in video production with our staff of ProLine BowStrings, Pro Staff, Field Staff, or just customers and supporters of ProLine BowStrings. We wanted a source to bring all of us together, as one strong team. And I believe as we grow this, we will all be closer together, which is what we want!
> 
> We do have several DVD's in production now...and we have also been in the works with several Tv productions such as Pursuit channel, Outdoor channel, and a few others, to hopefully bring our show to all of you.
> 
> We hope you all help us in supporting this passion...and we hope to connect with many of you to come film you, or come hunt with you!!
> 
> Below is our Facebook page, which is just now growing.. So please check it out, and help spread the word!!
> https://www.facebook.com/ProLineOutDoors
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I was thinking the same thing, but I better get a good camera first. Right now I just use a point and shoot camera that has video mode not very great for things unless your inside.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Very cool joe!


----------



## *ProLine*

Indeed!

We will be doing more of a Public Announcement and sponsorship here on Archerytalk.com... We will be showing some teasers soon  Several of us are up late, editing about 23 hours of footage from Turkey hunting in Texas last week!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Heres what a one year plus old proline string looks like .. 
It has seen the woods ,rain ,heat , snow and cold 
The timing is still dead on and peep has not moved a bit .. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Heres a set i installed today, took one twist in string and one half twist in the cables to set to specs 
Set peep and tied it in shot it and peep is still where i set it.































Thanks joe!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> Heres a set i installed today, took one twist in string and one half twist in the cables to set to specs
> Set peep and tied it in shot it and peep is still where i set it.
> View attachment 1652495
> View attachment 1652496
> View attachment 1652497
> View attachment 1652498
> View attachment 1652499
> 
> Thanks joe!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A new color?? Nice!!

Truly amazing quality


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> View attachment 1652515


tell me more!!


----------



## vaughne

Any pictures of a flo green/black(fleck) , flo green, black combo?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> View attachment 1652515


You have my attention now


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have some pics of their Proline threads?


----------



## krammy37

Here's mine... and they're for sale in the classifieds. Only selling because I went to a different color scheme on my bow.


----------



## S.Wells

Loving my ProLines 

Joe keep us updated on the apparel and the outdoor productions. Lots of exciting things happening at ProLine!


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> Loving my ProLines
> 
> Joe keep us updated on the apparel and the outdoor productions. Lots of exciting things happening at ProLine!


X2 on the apparel!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

krammy37 said:


> Here's mine... and they're for sale in the classifieds. Only selling because I went to a different color scheme on my bow.
> View attachment 1655690


I love those! But I may be a little biased as I have a similar setup.


----------



## peoriairish

Look what came today! I can't wait to get them loaded up. I'll get some new pics posted when put the on this afternoon.


----------



## S.Wells

peoriairish said:


> Look what came today! I can't wait to get them loaded up. I'll get some new pics posted when put the on this afternoon.


Those are nice!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey There everyone.. 

So I had stated that we are adding a few things to ProLine BowStrings to help you all, match your ProLine BowStrings.

We have started to sell Paracord Bracelets, with a buckle.

The cool part is, we can match most any of the BCY colors, due to manufacturing our own Paracord through our Mother company. So we can match colors very closely!

You can choose two colors.. We will make the options more widely open as we continue, but we want to get it going first. We will be adding a few things with Paracord soon as well.

You can order a bracket for $12.... OR order when you order your set of Strings, and only $10. This does include shipping.

To order, you can call us at ProLine BowStrings 513-259-3738 or email us at, [email protected]

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are impressive dang color matches!


----------



## rpearce750

Just installed on my Matrix. All Flo Green 452x cables and 8190 Sting. Thanks Proline


----------



## peoriairish

Okay, so I got them loaded up. Here's a few pics of them on the bow.




























Now here is my concern. Does this look right to y'all? I am worried that with the strings being overlapped coming out of the serving, it will cause some friction and excess wear. And if it's not obvious from the picture, half of the green strands are coming out from between the blue strands.


----------



## Cdpkook132

peoriairish said:


> Okay, so I got them loaded up. Here's a few pics of them on the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my concern. Does this look right to y'all? I am worried that with the strings being overlapped coming out of the serving, it will cause some friction and excess wear. And if it's not obvious from the picture, half of the green strands are coming out from between the blue strands.


They look good. But that cable is not right. Send Amanda an email with the pic. You'll have a replacement ASAP IMO.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rpearce750 said:


> Just installed on my Matrix. All Flo Green 452x cables and 8190 Sting. Thanks Proline
> View attachment 1656885
> 
> View attachment 1656886
> 
> View attachment 1656887


Great looking bow. Is that max-4?


----------



## rpearce750

Cdpkook132 said:


> Great looking bow. Is that max-4?


Thanks. I had it dipped in Bonz Camo


----------



## *ProLine*

Very good looking!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

We are very very caught up! We have a few hundred to get out on Monday-Tuesday, and we will be caught up completely!

So if you order, your order should go out rather quickly!

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

My shoulder was burning last night and today so It was a perfect time to finally get my fiance's strings on (got them on the Black Friday sale!)

Went on just fine, timed in a couple twists. Also replaced the rip cord chord to match.


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> We are very very caught up! We have a few hundred to get out on Monday-Tuesday, and we will be caught up completely!
> 
> So if you order, your order should go out rather quickly!
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Very good news!! Get those ProLines ordered.


----------



## EnglishKev

Cdpkook132 said:


> My shoulder was burning last night and today so It was a perfect time to finally get my fiance's strings on (got them on the Black Friday sale!)
> 
> Went on just fine, timed in a couple twists. Also replaced the rip cord chord to match.


They look really good:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> My shoulder was burning last night and today so It was a perfect time to finally get my fiance's strings on (got them on the Black Friday sale!)
> 
> Went on just fine, timed in a couple twists. Also replaced the rip cord chord to match.



Looking good!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

My shoulder is feeling much better today. Getting some 100yd practice in for an upcoming 900 round next weekend. 

Besides the 93 degree weather life is good....


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top for the BEST!


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> My shoulder is feeling much better today. Getting some 100yd practice in for an upcoming 900 round next weekend.
> 
> Besides the 93 degree weather life is good....


my old eyes wont let me shoot 100 yds very well anymore. im a 70 yard man now adays. 80 and i cant see the target well enough to even get a pin set .. lol sucks to get old .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

peoriairish said:


> Okay, so I got them loaded up. Here's a few pics of them on the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my concern. Does this look right to y'all? I am worried that with the strings being overlapped coming out of the serving, it will cause some friction and excess wear. And if it's not obvious from the picture, half of the green strands are coming out from between the blue strands.



That looks awesome, I may have to poach that color combo from you my next set!


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> my old eyes wont let me shoot 100 yds very well anymore. im a 70 yard man now adays. 80 and i cant see the target well enough to even get a pin set .. lol sucks to get old .


That why you need a scope  nothing like flinging arrows at 100.

Joe just posted some flo green and red strings on FB. I think that's the next combo for the riser I got


----------



## peoriairish

05_sprcrw said:


> That looks awesome, I may have to poach that color combo from you my next set!


No problem man! Glad you like them! I'm a huge Notre Dame football fan (if it isn't obvious by my username and avatar), so obviously I had to trick my bow out as such.


----------



## oglebuck

My new pro line strings. A few twist in the yoke and spot on.


----------



## reezen11

oglebuck said:


> My new pro line strings. A few twist in the yoke and spot on.
> View attachment 1658531
> View attachment 1658533


nice looking rig .
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cdpkook132

oglebuck said:


> My new pro line strings. A few twist in the yoke and spot on.
> View attachment 1658531
> View attachment 1658533


Very nice rig! Looks great.


----------



## *ProLine*

That is sick 

Thanks for the pictures!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

The Legend, Dave Cousins, ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooter.. Doing what he does.. Boom!









Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

oglebuck said:


> My new pro line strings. A few twist in the yoke and spot on.
> View attachment 1658531
> View attachment 1658533


Looks great!


----------



## S.Wells

Some very nice rigs sporting ProLine string and cables in this thread! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> The Legend, Dave Cousins, ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooter.. Doing what he does.. Boom!
> 
> View attachment 1658757
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


awesome ~!


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip! Love it!

Guess what tomorrow is??? 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*proline* said:


> *welcome to proline bowstrings!!
> 
> *who is proline bowstrings??
> proline bowstrings is a custom string manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to dealers, distributors, bow companies, and individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and i personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great warranty program. 6 months against serving separation, peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *what we offer??
> proline bowstrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer proline bowstrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of proline bowstrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..called, streak-freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of proline bowstrings. Streak-freaks are a major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-black, minor-flo.green... If using 24 strands, we would basically use 22 strands of black. 2 strands of flo.green.
> You can also try double streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **what materials does proline bowstrings offer??
> proline bowstrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -end loops, are all done in .007" halo.
> 
> -we use bcy 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by bcy. 24 strands
> 
> -we also use bcy's newest material, 8190. 24 strands. This is an amazing material, that i believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our opinion.
> 
> -we also offer brownell's newest material, xs2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -serving materials... 3d serving(recommended) or halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all bcy servings.
> 
> **does proline bowstrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> proline bowstrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **who supports proline bowstrings??
> 
> proline bowstrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> Proline bowstrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> Proline bowstrings also has many professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim gillingham, dave cousins, eric griggs, richard leftwich, kenny lantz, steven hagg, jansen asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **how can i order my proline bowstrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your proline bowstrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you do not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **how can i contact proline bowstrings??
> you can contact proline bowstrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone number: 513-259-3738
> 
> email: [email protected]
> 
> **what is the pricing for proline bowstrings??
> proline bowstrings- $85 any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> streak-freaks- $85 any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> loop material, 1ft- $3 any color, to help match your bowstrings..bcy d-braid. Shipping included
> 
> speed nocks/per bow- $5
> 
> proline bowstrings prowax- $8.50 shipping +$2 shipping if bought seperately.
> • waterproofs your proline bowstrings, strings and cables.
> • prolongs bow string life.
> • retractable glide-on container.
> 
> 
> **proline bowstrings overall goal**
> 
> here at proline bowstrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its simple..we are archers, and hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **order time frame**
> you can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> thank you everyone for choosing proline bowstrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> proline bowstrings*


boom!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip! Love it!
> 
> Guess what tomorrow is???
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


May Day??


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol.. Exactly.. May 1st.. BOOM! Only a few can facebook stalk me to find out what that is! hahahahaha


----------



## 05_sprcrw

hmmm I think that sounds like a Birthday to me. Off to check.


----------



## *ProLine*

LOL! BINGo!!!!! Winner winner chicken Dinner! Today is my Birthday.. Celebrate with family and friends all day 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Happy birthday bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> LOL! BINGo!!!!! Winner winner chicken Dinner! Today is my Birthday.. Celebrate with family and friends all day
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Happy birthday!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy birthday


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> LOL! BINGo!!!!! Winner winner chicken Dinner!  Today is my Birthday.. Celebrate with family and friends all day
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


:wh: well Happy Birthday and hopefully it was a good one, here it was snowy and miserable all day.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!!!

It was a very good day!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Dont forget about the paracord bracelets!!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mikehoyme

I can hardly contain my excitement for my new strings to get here and get installed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What color combo did you get Mike?


----------



## mikehoyme

05_sprcrw said:


> What color combo did you get Mike?


Black servings, Black and Red & Black string and cables. 452x cables and 8190 string. I'm thinking these will look great on my black MR7.


----------



## Cdpkook132

mikehoyme said:


> Black servings, Black and Red & Black string and cables. 452x cables and 8190 string. I'm thinking these will look great on my black MR7.


Here is a teaser for ya


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mikehoyme said:


> Black servings, Black and Red & Black string and cables. 452x cables and 8190 string. I'm thinking these will look great on my black MR7.


They definitely should look great can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## mikehoyme

Trust me, I will be spamming the heck out of this thread when I get them installed.


----------



## peoriairish

Hey y'all... I just wanted to pop in and update everyone on the green/blue/gold strings I got with the twisted yoke.

Within 12 hours of me posting on this thread about my concern with the twisted yoke (picture below), Joe, the owner of Proline, pm'd me asking for my information. He said that even though the twisted yoke wouldn't cause any problems with shooting or abrasiveness, it wasn't right. So he sent me a new cable to replace the wrong one. He also threw in extra serving and d-loop material at no cost to me.

For those questioning if they should order from Proline, I would have no trepidation when it comes to their customer service. Once I get everything served in and my wrist sling made, I'll take some new pictures and load them up.

Thanks again Joe. I'll be calling on your company when I'm in need of new threads again.


----------



## wojo14

Got to get some!


----------



## bow-legged

What colors are those?


oglebuck said:


> My new pro line strings. A few twist in the yoke and spot on.
> View attachment 1658531
> View attachment 1658533


----------



## reezen11

bow-legged said:


> What colors are those?


Orange major possibly looking like white major and black minor streak freak..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

We need some pictures everyone!!! If you have ProLine BowStrings, Post pics!

If you don't know how, ask one of the guys here!! 

We need more and more pictures on this thread


----------



## reezen11

heres a couple!!!


----------



## reezen11

Couple more

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

and a couple more


----------



## reezen11

some more!!!!


----------



## reezen11

some more!


----------



## reezen11

want a few more? 
oh yeah here they come!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Either you change your strings as much as I do, or you have a ton of bows. I thought my 6 was a lot lol (my 3 and the other halfs 3)


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, thanks for the pics! We need everyone to chime in on it!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## peoriairish

Finishing setting up my bow. I should have some solid pictures tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hoyt_Turboman

Hey Joe, I just ordered a set of strings for my black Spyder Turbo today! String is is black with red and silver minor, and cables are red with black and silver minor (white halo serving). I cant wait to get those bad boys in! I'm noticing that some of your cables have a floating yoke. Do you make that as a standard, or on request?


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello there, and thank you for the Support!

We actually build as a Static as a standard... Floating is upon request. 


ALSO, don't forget the matching paracord braclets guys!!  $12!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Hoyt_Turboman

Any benefit of the floating over static? and I ordered in 8190 material, but later saw you prefer working with xs2 on your jigs. Any real difference (color, function, noise, etc.) for your strings?


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello,

We actually do not offer the Xs2 any longer. It was a great material, but we had a few issues with our process that were making it difficult for us to run production on. 

Also, Static v.s. floating.... 
Floating works on some bows, depending on the pitch.. But Static works on all bows. I would say to stay with the static to eliminate any hassle.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Looking forward to trying these out, the shop I shoot for is going to start carrying ProLine per my request. Come highly recommended per Colin P. 
I'm hoping my order will be placed tmrw, I have a pretty unique request for my PCE, you'll know they are for me.  

Roy


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! And thank you for your support, we greatly appreciate it!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Looking forward to trying these out, the shop I shoot for is going to start carrying ProLine per my request. Come highly recommended per Colin P.
> I'm hoping my order will be placed tmrw, I have a pretty unique request for my PCE, you'll know they are for me.
> 
> Roy


Can't wait to see what you got in mind. It was fun shooting with ya Saturday. Looking back there was about 30+ shots where I could have made up a point lol! Good shooting non the less. 

Enjoy the Prolines! 

One side note: I don't think the heat was too good on the 8190's. I would recommend full 452X in that kind of heat. The juice isn't worth the squeeze for 8190.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Let shoot some 3D! New strings are almost setup completely. Just installed some new limbs on the Candy the Ultra Elite. Making 68 pounds now. May need to turn it down a touch to stay under our speed limit.

Pictures:


















98 deflection gloss target limbs off a pro comp elite (new take offs! Score)









New ASW weights! The black is a new color. Supposed to be super tough. I'll put it through its paces. Got 30+ oz to play with. Just need some more threaded rods


----------



## *ProLine*

Lookin good!


----------



## *ProLine*

Up and at it early!!

Testing prototype materials this week ;-)

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds like I will have to hold off on the next order so that I can get some of this prototype materials when you release them to the general public. 

Here are a few string pics of mine.


----------



## *ProLine*

Good looking pics!!


----------



## hotrod26

Ordering a set for my Evo in the morning. When I get them on I will post pics. Best strings out there!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! Don't forget the matching Bracelets!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Here are 3 bracelets that are already made... These are only $10, ready to ship immediately 

Red/Black
Blue/Flrange
Red/Flo. Yellow


----------



## alligood729

Been out of commision for a few weeks due to a pulled muscle in my chest.....I'm back! Need some suggestions guys, for an all black DNA...black accessories too. I want some color in it. Red/Black ABBS strings look good, but......what say ye?????


----------



## Cdpkook132

alligood729 said:


> Been out of commision for a few weeks due to a pulled muscle in my chest.....I'm back! Need some suggestions guys, for an all black DNA...black accessories too. I want some color in it. Red/Black ABBS strings look good, but......what say ye?????


All black bow with all black accessories. Possibilities are endless my friend. I like a good colored serving so it pops in the cam tracks. You going to do a color kit on that pse?


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> All black bow with all black accessories. Possibilities are endless my friend. I like a good colored serving so it pops in the cam tracks. You going to do a color kit on that pse?


I haven't thought of it, but that would make for some interesting combos......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You definitely can't go wrong with all black bows and all black accessories. Just about any color combo your heart can imagine looks good on them.


----------



## alligood729

05_sprcrw said:


> You definitely can't go wrong with all black bows and all black accessories. Just about any color combo your heart can imagine looks good on them.


I'm thinking something with lime green.....


----------



## Kris87

alligood729 said:


> I'm thinking something with lime green.....


I would think if you want to stay with some red to go along with the red on the bow now, an all red string, with just a single black strand would really stand out and look cool. I saw it on bow somewhere here, and it was really cool. Not your standard red/black combo.


----------



## reezen11

Flo green and black with clear end servings..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

alligood729 said:


> I'm thinking something with lime green.....


I would think lime green with white would look good, but it would be a pain to keep the white clean if its a hunting bow.


----------



## alligood729

reezen11 said:


> Flo green and black with clear end servings..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that or flo green serving.....what you think?


----------



## reezen11

alligood729 said:


> Yep, that or flo green serving.....what you think?


that would be sharp too.


----------



## alligood729

reezen11 said:


> that would be sharp too.


I'm thinking the clear serving will be my pick. I sent you a pm....


----------



## mxfastguy35

I got my pro line strings this week on my Mathews Chill and they look great and seem great. Servings are perfect.


----------



## reezen11

very nice!


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

Nice rigs, keep the pics coming gang!!


----------



## taviondo18

Very nice strings! will definitely order a set for my vector turbo in the near future... :teeth:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mxfastguy35 said:


> I got my pro line strings this week on my Mathews Chill and they look great and seem great. Servings are perfect.


looks great


----------



## reezen11

post up your pics here!!!


----------



## treeman65

alligood729 said:


> I'm thinking the clear serving will be my pick. I sent you a pm....


I ordered flo green red and 2 strands of silver with clear serving. It's going to make the new hoyt look awesome. This month is going to be like waiting for Xmas. It's already been along week without a bow


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Everyone, and Joe I am real close to ordering a set just trying to decide colors. I will probably have more time after Memorial weekend. I have a bunch going on right now but it will taper over quickly after Memorial weekend.


----------



## reezen11

mxfastguy35 said:


> I got my pro line strings this week on my Mathews Chill and they look great and seem great. Servings are perfect.


these are really starting to grow on me ... 
might be my next color choice..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are definitely growing on me and might just very well be my next set as well.


----------



## hotrod26

Best strings out there!! Just ordered a set of red and Flo green for my Evo. If you want the best strings call Amanda and order yours today!


----------



## Cdpkook132

hotrod26 said:


> Best strings out there!! Just ordered a set of red and Flo green for my Evo. If you want the best strings call Amanda and order yours today!


You gotta post pics of those. It's my next color scheme as well for the Pro Elite


----------



## alligood729

tttttttttttt


----------



## Cdpkook132

What's the status on apparel joe?


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> What's the status on apparel joe?


last i knew he was waiting on some proofs from a different maker..


----------



## rpearce750

Get you some Proline's today!!! You want be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e

Looking forward to getting my new strings! 
My order is in, should be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Got sighted in today. And hit the walking course. Out to 80 I was pretty much dead on. 2 misses through the 14 targets.

2009 White Ultra Elite
Proline BowStrings
Candy Shop Custom Longhorn
DS Advantage Accessories
Doinker Platinums Equipped with the NEW ASW 5/16"-24 Weights solid mounted to the bars
Gold Tip 22's Equipped With AV2's

Doin Work! Got some unknown outside and Inside known for money this weekend. Fiancé is going as well! Should be a ton of fun.



















Running 6oz front and 8oz back









New limbs


----------



## 05_sprcrw

hotrod26 said:


> Best strings out there!! Just ordered a set of red and Flo green for my Evo. If you want the best strings call Amanda and order yours today!


Got a picture of those? I don't think I have seen that combo yet.


----------



## wpk




----------



## Cdpkook132

wpk said:


> View attachment 1669136


Very nice. Those Stand out for sure!


----------



## *ProLine*

Owner of ProLine BowStrings last weekend in Indiana


----------



## alligood729

*proline* said:


> owner of proline bowstrings last weekend in indiana


nice!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a dang nice bird!


----------



## wpk

Cdpkook132 said:


> Very nice. Those Stand out for sure!


Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am thinking blue, white and a streak of black with blue servings on the strings and black servings on the cables. Thoughts? All black bow and accessories.


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> I am thinking blue, white and a streak of black with blue servings on the strings and black servings on the cables. Thoughts? All black bow and accessories.


Baby blue and pink?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Baby blue and pink?


Thought about blue and pink but not sure about the baby blue, it never really has done much for me.


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Thought about blue and pink but not sure about the baby blue, it never really has done much for me.


Really! I dig the baby blue. It's going on my blue bow next time I need strings. Baby blue and royal blue with baby blue servings.


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> Really! I dig the baby blue. It's going on my blue bow next time I need strings. Baby blue and royal blue with baby blue servings.


Never thought about that combo.....I bet it would look nice! My DNA will be sporting a new set, order going off this weekend! Black/flo green, clear serving.......


----------



## hotrod26

alligood729 said:


> Never thought about that combo.....I bet it would look nice! My DNA will be sporting a new set, order going off this weekend! Black/flo green, clear serving.......


Ordered a set for my Evo last week! Should be here any day, Black/Flo green. You can't find a better string maker than Proline!!


----------



## Mestang99

Cdpkook132 said:


> Really! I dig the baby blue. It's going on my blue bow next time I need strings. Baby blue and royal blue with baby blue servings.


A silver streak would look sweet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Really! I dig the baby blue. It's going on my blue bow next time I need strings. Baby blue and royal blue with baby blue servings.


That will be a sharp looking setup there even though I am not a fan of the baby blue.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Cdpkook132 said:


> Really! I dig the baby blue. It's going on my blue bow next time I need strings. Baby blue and royal blue with baby blue servings.


On this bow. Can't wait for Vegas to come again!


----------



## reezen11

nice bird buddy!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Joe makes some sweet strings! Thanks for everything Joe! :thumb:


----------



## reezen11

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Joe makes some sweet strings! Thanks for everything Joe! :thumb:


thanks for sharing lou! nice looking rig ..


----------



## rmscustom

Amanda's still answering emails at 9:30 pm on a friday night! Great strings, awesome customer service. Thanks ProLine.


----------



## reezen11

rmscustom said:


> Amanda's still answering emails at 9:30 pm on a friday night! Great strings, awesome customer service. Thanks ProLine.


proline trys very very hard to keep up with all emails and phone calls .. sometimes its impossible to stay on top of . if you have a email or call into the shop you will get a return email or call.


----------



## mikehoyme

Got mine installed, I am very impressed. I can't believe how great the servings are, and they smoothed out the draw a bit too!


----------



## Cdpkook132

The servings are very impressive. I agree


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top! Order the best today


----------



## Gristle

Black and Flo Orange for my Switchback XT


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice! Looking good everyone!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Gristle said:


> Black and Flo Orange for my Switchback XT


Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mikehoyme said:


> Got mine installed, I am very impressed. I can't believe how great the servings are, and they smoothed out the draw a bit too!
> View attachment 1671493
> View attachment 1671494
> View attachment 1671495


Those look great


----------



## rook-e

Just curious, what's the average turn around time on an order right now? My pro shop is now a dealer and we have some orders in and I've been turning customers onto ProLine. I would just like to be able to give customers a close lead time on their orders. 
Thanks
Roy


----------



## Cdpkook132

I usually receive my strings 4-7 days after ordering including shipping time. I am sure Joe or Amanda will chime in with the current lag time though.


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> I usually receive my strings 4-7 days after ordering including shipping time. I am sure Joe or Amanda will chime in with the current lag time though.


4-7 is about right on the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!


----------



## rook-e

Cool, thanks. I should be seeing them any day now then.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What color combo did you go with?


----------



## rmscustom

rook-e said:


> Just curious, what's the average turn around time on an order right now? My pro shop is now a dealer and we have some orders in and I've been turning customers onto ProLine. I would just like to be able to give customers a close lead time on their orders.
> Thanks
> Roy


I was just told 5-7 buisness days... Should have my may 13th order tomorrow.


----------



## *ProLine*

Rms, I know yours our on their way!! I PERSONALLY built the blanks for you... Sometimes boss man has to get his hands waxxy when were busy! Lol.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Need to get me some more prolines ordered soon! Lets see some green and red combos


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know what you mean, I am kinda leaning towards blue and black myself.


----------



## rmscustom

*ProLine* said:


> Rms, I know yours our on their way!! I PERSONALLY built the blanks for you... Sometimes boss man has to get his hands waxxy when were busy! Lol.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Got them today and they're top notch as always. Now I can get them bows out the door and concentrate on catching walleyes in Canada next week Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds good!!!

FYI everyone... I know every body has been begging for apparel pretty much..LOL. I promise we are working hard at it. We have had a few hiccups along the way... We do have orders in with two separate vendors, not sure how long exactly due to volume.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Reed

HI Joe, i sent you a email off your web sight. If i get a chance i will try to call in a order towmorrow

Reed


----------



## Cdpkook132

Order sent! Talk to you soon amanda


----------



## *ProLine*

Busy busy busy! 

Thank you to everyone!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Give us One chance, and you will be taken care of ;-)

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a fact, Proline has never failed yet with any of my orders or concerns.


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Give us One chance, and you will be taken care of ;-)
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I couldnt agree more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!


----------



## EnglishKev

*ProLine* said:


> Sounds good!!!
> 
> FYI everyone... I know every body has been begging for apparel pretty much..LOL. I promise we are working hard at it. We have had a few hiccups along the way... We do have orders in with two separate vendors, not sure how long exactly due to volume.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Cool, lookimg forward to ordering something when it all comes together.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


keeping the info in view 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

how can you go wrong??:??? if for some reason your dissapointed with your purchase i will personally buy you a set from any maker you wish.


----------



## reezen11

back in view!


----------



## INarcher711

New threads on my Strother Rush XT. Red/Silver w/Black Servings.


----------



## Cdpkook132

INarcher711 said:


> New threads on my Strother Rush XT. Red/Silver w/Black Servings.


Those are sharp!


----------



## reezen11

Gotta love the red and silver!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Silver and anything look great! I got some flo green and red coming for my pro elite riser. Xt2000's and spirals are ready, just waiting on strings. 

Amanda I hope you get Memorial Day off! And thanks to all the have served past and present!


----------



## rook-e

I'm hoping the rumor I heard is true, the rumor is that my Pro Lines are at the shop.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> I'm hoping the rumor I heard is true, the rumor is that my Pro Lines are at the shop.


Aren't little birdies the best?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I know what you mean, I am kinda leaning towards blue and black myself.


you mean like these!!!!


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> Need to get me some more prolines ordered soon! Lets see some green and red combos


I just sent Forrest a pm today, my set will be flo green/red, with black stripe...


----------



## Cdpkook132

alligood729 said:


> I just sent Forrest a pm today, my set will be flo green/red, with black stripe...


Mine were flo green and red as well


----------



## rook-e

Im hoping this little birdie was correct. 
I'll find out tmrw.


----------



## shydog

Great help and service. 
Amanda from Proline helped me with a replacement set of strings for my old Mathews Conquest 3 2004 model.
I'm in Australia and the turn around from order, payment and delivery was equal to a local purchase.
I have used Proline string sets before and was very happy with them.

Thanks for the service Amanda.

Lyle.


----------



## dwagoner

Cdpkook132 said:


> Need to get me some more prolines ordered soon! Lets see some green and red combos


Got alot of respect for Joe at Proline...... check these flo green and red ones ive done. they actually look really sharp i think...but bueaty is different to everyones eyes....


----------



## Cdpkook132

dwagoner said:


> Got alot of respect for Joe at Proline...... check these flo green and red ones ive done. they actually look really sharp i think...but bueaty is different to everyones eyes....


I like them! I went with 1 flo green cable and 1 red cable with an even string.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> you mean like these!!!!


I sure do, but now I just had a thought about brown and pink strings :lol3: I can't make up my mind but I need to soon.


----------



## S.Wells

INarcher711 said:


> New threads on my Strother Rush XT. Red/Silver w/Black Servings.


Now that is one good looking rig!!


----------



## hotrod26

Just got my strings in on Saturday and they will be on after London, KY shoot. The Proline strings are the best I have seen and the turn around times is great. Took me 7 days to get them from the time I ordered. If you are looking for a quality made set of strings Proline is the wat to go. Give Amanda a call and let here set you up with the best strings going!


----------



## rook-e

The birdie was right, my strings are in. I've seen a pic of them so far and the colors look great. I'll have them in my hands in a couple hours.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> The birdie was right, my strings are in. I've seen a pic of them so far and the colors look great. I'll have them in my hands in a couple hours.


Rook-e's new strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those colors are awesome!


----------



## *ProLine*

Very cool indeed 

Hope everyone is doing good!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Rook-e's new strings


I was torn between getting another orange PCE or a blue one, these strings will better suit a cobalt blue one. Blue it is. 
Strings look great! Thanks
Thanks Colin for posting the pic.


----------



## Cdpkook132

In putting together my green PE tonight with some old factory strings. Maybe the new ones if they are in the mail today!


----------



## reezen11

another set ordered for a customer the other day ... spec flo orange spec flo green and minor spec flo yellow .. clear end servings... should look pretty cool..;.


----------



## rook-e

I'm planning on ordering another couple sets soon, gotta get some Pro Lines on my kids bows and maybe my wife's too. Theirs won't be as flashy as mine though, they're not into "loud" colors.


----------



## Hoyt_Turboman

Hey ProLine,

I have your string freaks on my bow and I'm switching from my old no name wax to string snot. What do you recommend I do to get the old stuff off my strings, or do I just put the new stuff over the old?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoyt_Turboman said:


> Hey ProLine,
> 
> I have your string freaks on my bow and I'm switching from my old no name wax to string snot. What do you recommend I do to get the old stuff off my strings, or do I just put the new stuff over the old?


You can just continue to to wax as needed. If your strings are really looking gunky I have good luck with the scorpion venom string cleaner. Just let it dry completely before re-waxing again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoyt_Turboman said:


> Hey ProLine,
> 
> I have your string freaks on my bow and I'm switching from my old no name wax to string snot. What do you recommend I do to get the old stuff off my strings, or do I just put the new stuff over the old?


You could wrap a piece of dental floss around the string and pull it up and down to scrape all the excess off, but like Cdpkook132 said just wax as needed, it can go on right over the top of the old.


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!

Enjoy your weekend everyone!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

Just checked cam timing and all specs on my 3D rig. After around 3,000 shots so far this summer believe it or not everything is still spot on!! Love the ProLines!!


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> Just checked cam timing and all specs on my 3D rig. After around 3,000 shots so far this summer believe it or not everything is still spot on!! Love the ProLines!!


Ive got a set over a year old now and havent moved a bit . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87

Thinking some Pink, Blue, an maybe a black streak will be needed for my phenom before long. Something Bright but keep the pink in it for breast cancer


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds like a great idea!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## EnglishKev

S.Wells said:


> Just checked cam timing and all specs on my 3D rig. After around 3,000 shots so far this summer believe it or not everything is still spot on!! Love the ProLines!!





reezen11 said:


> Ive got a set over a year old now and havent moved a bit .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The set on my main 3D bow are now in their third season.
Specs are still spot on.
I was going to change them out, but the bow is shooting so good I left the new set on the shelf for later in the year.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Sounds like a great idea!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Ive got a set over a year old now and havent moved a bit .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here and that is why I will keep coming back for more.


----------



## S.Wells

EnglishKev said:


> The set on my main 3D bow are now in their third season.
> Specs are still spot on.
> I was going to change them out, but the bow is shooting so good I left the new set on the shelf for later in the year.
> 
> Kev


This is why we shoot ProLine!!


----------



## hotrod26

Getting ready to order 2 more sets of the best string made! One for my Phenom and one for my Vendetta DC.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Tomorrow or Wednesday my new flo green / red set should be showing up. Now I need to find a press.


----------



## Cdpkook132

The heat has officially arrived here in AZ. 107 degrees yesterday, didn't shoot but have in 100+ last week.

The prolines are rock solid. 8190 string 452X cables. 

DS Advantage rest and sight, doinker stabs. ASW weights.

Rocking the 3D bow on the walking course!


----------



## Cdpkook132

This is from the Last 3D tournament. Finished 5th. That's my Best shoot so far this year.


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> This is from the Last 3D tournament. Finished 5th. That's my Best shoot so far this year.


Good finish! I'm finally on track after a disastrous month of May.....graduating SR/college freshman = expensive......I changed my mind a little on the string/cable set....flo green/black, with a red stripe, clear serving. Ordered today.....can't wait to put it on my DNA. PSE is sending me a green color kit to match. I always say, if I can't shoot good, I'm going to look good doing it...lol


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ya I hear ya on that. It'll come together for ya. Sunrise is coming up so I am prepping for that! Hopefully I can keep it rolling


----------



## rook-e

Ordered my kids string set today, he's stoked to finally get some flo green strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> The heat has officially arrived here in AZ. 107 degrees yesterday, didn't shoot but have in 100+ last week.
> 
> The prolines are rock solid. 8190 string 452X cables.
> 
> DS Advantage rest and sight, doinker stabs. ASW weights.
> 
> Rocking the 3D bow on the walking course!



That setup may be causing some of that heat up there it looks great. But you can keep the heat down there!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## Cdpkook132

mathews xt 600 said:


> Good morning


Thanks I have been loving the white bow lately. Makes great speeds for a 38.5" bow! 

Morning. Who's shooting this week?


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks I have been loving the white bow lately. Makes great speeds for a 38.5" bow!
> 
> Morning. Who's shooting this week?


Have one to attend this weekend !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Have one to attend this weekend !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What venue? And good luck! I have this weekend for practice then 3 big 3D shoots coming up. Then it's time for some fita!


----------



## bowhunter819

Back ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Hmm... What to do, what to do......... ;-)


----------



## alligood729

*ProLine* said:


> Hmm... What to do, what to do......... ;-)


Make my string/cable set I ordered last night! lolol Can't wait to put it on the DNA......


----------



## hotrod26

Best set of strings you can buy. Give Amanda a call and see for yourself!!


----------



## athomPT

Not only the best strings in the business but best prices.....can't beat em! 8k shots and now peep rotation or stretch!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I am slowly getting ready to build a new bow press for myself. Thinking it will make things easier then the current press I use. Once done I am thinking of installing locally for people since the nearest bow shop is 1 hour away.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Well I am slowly getting ready to build a new bow press for myself. Thinking it will make things easier then the current press I use. Once done I am thinking of installing locally for people since the nearest bow shop is 1 hour away.


dustin i can send you some pics of mine .. have a drwing shooting attatchment as well for it very nice all around press, drawboard and shooting machine....


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


info back in view !!


----------



## alligood729

PSE shipped my green color kit to go with the green/black/red string set I ordered....now I need a new sling and bino strap...lol


----------



## Reed

just waiting to get the new strings for my wifes bow. cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Wells

alligood729 said:


> PSE shipped my green color kit to go with the green/black/red string set I ordered....now I need a new sling and bino strap...lol


Gonna need some pics, that is gonna be one good looking rig!


----------



## alligood729

S.Wells said:


> Gonna need some pics, that is gonna be one good looking rig!


Count on that!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

And the prolines shoot another 10! Mark it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> dustin i can send you some pics of mine .. have a drwing shooting attatchment as well for it very nice all around press, drawboard and shooting machine....


Right now I have a ez press style but it requires me to take draw stop off. I am now working on an x-press pro press (close to a exact replica with a few upgrades). I have the draw board already but I have not had a chance to figure out a shooting machine yet other then my own arms lol.


----------



## *ProLine*

It's official... ProLine BowStrings looking for several new employees to help in general labor.

No experience needed, our equipment and processes are guaranteed 100% unique.

Zip code, 45014, fairfield Ohio 

[email protected]

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

You guys should pack up and relocate to the St. Louis, Missouri area so I can work for you lol


----------



## Cdpkook132

Last piece of my pro elite showed up today! Now I just need to find some time to build it. 










Flo green major red minor buss
Red major flo green minor control
Evenly twisted string 

Alternating serving colors. Nailed it again Joe! (And Amanda too!)


----------



## *ProLine*

Boom!


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Boom!


That's right. I have never never been too much of a fan of the flo colors but this green rocks!


----------



## rook-e

Changes happening on my end, time to order another set for myself and the new brand rig.


----------



## hotrod26

I you haven't order those new strings yet, call Amanda and order the best strings out there!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> It's official... ProLine BowStrings looking for several new employees to help in general labor.
> 
> No experience needed, our equipment and processes are guaranteed 100% unique.
> 
> Zip code, 45014, fairfield Ohio
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


]


TTT lets see if we can't find Joe some new employees


----------



## alligood729

First stage of the transformation....my green color kit came from PSE today  .... Ordered a new sling and bino strap from wvridgerunner.....can't wait for the string set to get here. It's coming together....


----------



## alligood729

Cdpkook132 said:


> Last piece of my pro elite showed up today! Now I just need to find some time to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo green major red minor buss
> Red major flo green minor control
> Evenly twisted string
> 
> Alternating serving colors. Nailed it again Joe! (And Amanda too!)


Nice! Mine will be green/black with a touch of red...clear serving


----------



## reezen11

Check out the serving on the end loops. Now thats quality















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdhj

anyone have some strings with teal in them they could post


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## alligood729

reezen11 said:


> Check out the serving on the end loops. Now thats quality
> View attachment 1683987
> View attachment 1683989
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

BOOM!!!!!! ha



reezen11 said:


> Check out the serving on the end loops. Now thats quality
> View attachment 1683987
> View attachment 1683989
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Those end loops are done in .007" Halo... Tough as nails ;-) And look mighty pretty when all done.


Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Everyone please remember to keep your pics posted!! 

Pics help everyone!! or make it harder ;-)

Thank you everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ridgehunter70

just called another string maker and left a message and amanada at proline a message to contact me back. whoever contacts me back first will be the one i go with. both make awesome strings now we will see who has the best customer service.


----------



## hotrod26

Yes, Proline makes an awesome string and their customer service is outstanding! No doubt who will contact you first!!


----------



## reezen11

Here there are installed and ready to be picked up

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> Here there are installed and ready to be picked up
> View attachment 1684887
> View attachment 1684888
> View attachment 1684889
> View attachment 1684892
> View attachment 1684894
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!


----------



## crockett

ridgehunter70 said:


> just called another string maker and left a message and amanada at proline a message to contact me back. whoever contacts me back first will be the one i go with. both make awesome strings now we will see who has the best customer service.


Laughable at best.


----------



## archerymedic79

Mine turned out better than I could have ever expected! Thanks so much!


----------



## ridgehunter70

so, it looks as if im getting yet another set of strings from proline. the other string maker was too busy or didnt want to take the time to take my order on the weekend. like i said before im a truck driver and gone away from the computer through the week and im in and out of the truck a lot through out the day so it makes it really hard to do anything over the phone through the week and amanada understood. Amanda was so nice and helpfull. from this experience, i dont think i will shop anywhere else.


----------



## alligood729

Got my green kit installed on the DNA, green blazers on the fatboys.....as soon as the green/black/red string set gets here, I'll put it on and post some pictures. It's going to be purty!!


----------



## *ProLine*

archerymedic79 said:


> View attachment 1684930
> 
> 
> Mine turned out better than I could have ever expected! Thanks so much!


Very nice!!!!

Thank you, glad they turned out the way you wanted them too 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

ridgehunter70 said:


> so, it looks as if im getting yet another set of strings from proline. the other string maker was too busy or didnt want to take the time to take my order on the weekend. like i said before im a truck driver and gone away from the computer through the week and im in and out of the truck a lot through out the day so it makes it really hard to do anything over the phone through the week and amanada understood. Amanda was so nice and helpfull. from this experience, i dont think i will shop anywhere else.


Good to hear! We try our hardest.

We are not open on the weekends, but sometimes we just need to make an exception and return voicemails 

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Here there are installed and ready to be picked up
> View attachment 1684887
> View attachment 1684888
> View attachment 1684889
> View attachment 1684892
> View attachment 1684894
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am liking that combo!


----------



## *ProLine*

I went into a Local dealer of ours today, just to catch up with a few old friends @ Target World, of Cincinnati Ohio.

So as I'm standing there, I hear a guy speaking how he started counting his shots on his bow with a clicker... 13,000+ shots on it, peep has never moved, and Zero separation.. Then I started to REALLY ease drop.. ha. Goes on, and his buddy ask about the strings.. and he says their ProLine BowStrings from a few years ago.. They obviously have no clue who I am, so I'm loving the conversation..LOL.

Then I hear him say he is there to have a new set of ProLine BowStrings installed, since he believes these have done their job..

So as one of the Techs start to do the bow, they say "Hey, hope these are right!".. And the cat is out of the bag on who I am.. Lol. So they guy is super excited to meet me, and so are a few of the others.. 

Well, I just couldn't help it! I had to put the strings on..and tune the bow myself! So I spent a good while there, having good conversation, and enjoying tuning the bow for a customer. 

Not my typical day, but really enjoyed getting a customer set up in a great shop.

Thanks!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds like a cool day at the shop!


----------



## reezen11

rdhj said:


> anyone have some strings with teal in them they could post


Im sure theres some in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

A very good day at the shop!


----------



## alligood729

NONONON0......not 10 pages back!!! TTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## tenpin

i see some really nice colors coming to life. Anyone got picts of some ole standby black and tan


----------



## Cdpkook132

tenpin said:


> i see some really nice colors coming to life. Anyone got picts of some ole standby black and tan


My dad has a great set of strings on his chaos. I think it's buckskin, tan and something. Ill if I still have a pic


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top! 

Sent from my galaxy s4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *ProLine*

We have been working hard for everyone!! 

We are working hard to keep our turn around times as low as possible, and still manage the unmatched quality we are use to supplying. 

Please get your orders in, and try them out yourself... 

I'm sure many have seen us around, heard talk about us.. But do you really know until you try??
I see where companies have Staff shooters, that don't even have their product yet! We want everyone to try our products, wear them out if you can.. and please give as much feedback as possible to us, Good, bad, ugly  We build from it!

Try them yourself!

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> We have been working hard for everyone!!
> 
> We are working hard to keep our turn around times as low as possible, and still manage the unmatched quality we are use to supplying.
> 
> Please get your orders in, and try them out yourself...
> 
> I'm sure many have seen us around, heard talk about us.. But do you really know until you try??
> I see where companies have Staff shooters, that don't even have their product yet! We want everyone to try our products, wear them out if you can.. and please give as much feedback as possible to us, Good, bad, ugly  We build from it!
> 
> Try them yourself!
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


very well said Joe ...


----------



## rook-e

I will be ordering yet another set, it will be the same colors and specs as the set I just received for my PCE. But they will be for my new Dominator Max that's coming. 

Baby Blue, flo yellow and flo purple with clear servings. They look great, my new colors from here on out!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> We have been working hard for everyone!!
> 
> We are working hard to keep our turn around times as low as possible, and still manage the unmatched quality we are use to supplying.
> 
> Please get your orders in, and try them out yourself...
> 
> I'm sure many have seen us around, heard talk about us.. But do you really know until you try??
> I see where companies have Staff shooters, that don't even have their product yet! We want everyone to try our products, wear them out if you can.. and please give as much feedback as possible to us, Good, bad, ugly  We build from it!
> 
> Try them yourself!
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings




You are right about the staff issue!


----------



## *ProLine*

Were here for all of you! Our supporters, customers, Staff, AT moderators.. were here to make your Archery experience a little more joyful, and a little less headache.. 

Thanks again everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Were here for all of you! Our supporters, customers, Staff, AT moderators.. were here to make your Archery experience a little more joyful, and a little less headache..
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That's the truth!


----------



## alligood729

Last piece of the puzzle....very nice string work, end loops nice and tight, clear serving....green/black with a red stripe..Off work tomorrow, so at the shop, I will be! Will post a couple of pictures of the final product tomorrow....new string/cables, green color kit, and other little stuff....lol Thanks ProLine!


----------



## *ProLine*

_*I LOVE our End Loops 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*_


----------



## *ProLine*

*Was having fun playing the other night *


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings just wants to give a shout out to our Loyal Customers, and Fans!!!

You guys are incredible! I get so many emails, and although i rarely personally reply to them... Its astonishing how many "Thank You" Emails we get daily!! PMs! Phone Calls!

Its something amazing!!

ProLine BowStrings was started for a reason.. With a mission.. With knowledge.. With Expertise of Fibers, that goes above and beyond the archery world.. 
ProLine BowStrings was started, from the knowledge and expertise of our mother company.. Where we deal with Fibers for the world of Commerical, recreational boating/sailing... 
There was a view that I could see into the Archery World... See that we needed something more...
%$#@SamSon#@[email protected]@!$##

I hope everyone has understood our mission, our beliefs, our way of business... As that is what we are, a business, with a friendly attitude and attention to all of our Customers!

We are here for the Long Term #Mission!

Once again, thank Every One of you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

those pink/blue/purple? strings look awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The end loops are nice! And that combo you posted up that is on the lower right Joe is awesome may very well be going on my bow next go around.


----------



## Ron Mexico

I sent an email yesterday morning wishing to place an order for strings. Should I have received a response by now? 

Looking forward to getting a set on my bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine*

Ron Mexico,

Actually, Yes.. BUT, let me check into it, and I'll make sure one of the ladies give you a call or email back.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

I like that Combo too!! Pretty sick looking!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Sent ya a pm Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Speed nocks are not included with your string order unless you ask for them they are a additional fee of 5.00 per set
Hopefully this will end some confusion when ordering your strings.
Thanks
Forrest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ridgehunter70

Here are the strings that came in today. i cant say enough how impressed i am about the quality of these strings. joe and the staff at proline cant be beat. thanks again for everything buddy


----------



## *ProLine*

Boom!! Rig looks great!

Thank you so very much!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here are the strings that came in today. i cant say enough how impressed i am about the quality of these strings. joe and the staff at proline cant be beat. thanks again for everything buddy


That looks awesome


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

I will be needing a set soon, trying to pick the colors but i heard that if i go with the florecents that i will loose speed, is this true?. Shooting heavy aluminums at 52lbs doesnt allow me much room to slow down.


----------



## *ProLine*

Rhodeislandhntr,

The reason some believe that you will loose speed due to the dye that it takes to create a highly florescent fiber... and it in partially can be true.. The main reasoning is the diameter that the extra die adds to the fibers themselves. There are certain fibers or techniques for dye, that can cause less diameter than whats currently used by BCY, but it is whats used, and does create a larger diameter..BUT, thankfully, BCY does offer a low wax material, which along with our serving process and amount of tension that we can create for serving... Diameter stays very close to the same, no matter the color.. As we do serve our tension, according to the particular String combo at hand.. (All sets are not created the same, so we don't use the same procedures) 

The overall Weight of the string would be the next concern to many... But once again, there is two sides.. Obviously we think something heavier is slower..? But that is not always the case.. In this case, we have a fiber that absorbs energy, to transfer into your arrow.. The transfer from the cams, comes from the motion of the cams rotation.. So as we all know, many bows have Speed nocks(Weight) added to the strings... 
Science is in that equation, allowing the weight to work in favor on many bows..

I run a Solid Flo Yellow set of Strings and cables, 8190 string, 452x cables.... No Speed nocks.. My bow does rate over the IBO rating 

Its all about how the bow is set up 

Thank you, hope that helps a little without going into a crazy detailed explanation..

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Awesome explanation, Thanks. Now to decide on the colors, flo green/ flo yellow or flo pink/flo purple. Its a tough choice.


----------



## *ProLine*

Just having a fun... 



Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## hotrod26

Guys give yourself a Father's day gift and order a set of Proline strings!! Give Amanda a call in the morning and let here hook you up with a set of the best strings out there.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Anyone have any streak freak pics of camo colors. something like
major bronze
minor flo orange


----------



## ridgehunter70

mathews xt 600 said:


> That looks awesome


thanks buddy. im a big PSE fan and trying to get used to this elite thing. lol


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Do they still have XS2?


----------



## reezen11

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Do they still have XS2?


No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Thanks for the info, been browsing these threads and getting dizzy looking at all the bright combos.

Any camo themed strings out there, maybe green/brown with some orange. Trying to match the APG camo but have a small hint of something bright in it, like all brown with a streak of flo orange or green with a streak of flo orange, post them up.Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Page 1 post 14 has one but no orange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Green/Tan-Cedar(streak).

Really camo, with a camo splash still...











Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking pics went up this weekend.


----------



## S.Wells

Another weekend gone, still trying to wear the ProLines out! It might be impossible!


----------



## EnglishKev

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Thanks for the info, been browsing these threads and getting dizzy looking at all the bright combos.
> 
> Any camo themed strings out there, maybe green/brown with some orange. Trying to match the APG camo but have a small hint of something bright in it, like all brown with a streak of flo orange or green with a streak of flo orange, post them up.Thanks


Autumn (orange/green speckle), Camo (green/brown speckle), Flo-green/black speckle on my hunting AlienX.

Kev


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Those are nice, i might do major gold and brown with a minor flo orange or flo yellow to set it apart


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Green/Tan-Cedar(streak).
> 
> Really camo, with a camo splash still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Nice color combo and a very fine rig indeed!


----------



## S.Wells

EnglishKev said:


> Autumn (orange/green speckle), Camo (green/brown speckle), Flo-green/black speckle on my hunting AlienX.
> 
> Kev


Kev

Likes cat whiskers as much as I do!!!


----------



## tenpin

Come on Joe post something with some black and tan, I have a camo and flo green string need some cables...Have a new computer old one died, and almost have my work bench finished.. Will soon be ready to replace strings Proline of course for the neighborhood. Just before hunting season..
Forrest what happened to the big Proline sticker I need it for my truck or work bench....hahahhaha


----------



## reezen11

tenpin said:


> Come on Joe post something with some black and tan, I have a camo and flo green string need some cables...Have a new computer old one died, and almost have my work bench finished.. Will soon be ready to replace strings Proline of course for the neighborhood. Just before hunting season..
> Forrest what happened to the big Proline sticker I need it for my truck or work bench....hahahhaha


hey man give amanda a call and get you one coming your way...


----------



## Cdpkook132

Coming together!


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking rig!


----------



## *ProLine*

Boom!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Good looking rig!


Thanks. The strings turned out great! Waiting on a rest though  that's always the worst!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903

Hey guys what's your turn around time on strings?


----------



## reezen11

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Hey guys what's your turn around time on strings?


3-7 days..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


>


nice colin..


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> nice colin..


Thanks, I am really excited about this bow. There is not a scratch on the riser anywhere! Going to be identical setup to my yellow bow as well. Just waiting on the versa rest!

And this is my first set of flo strings. They turned out sweet, and the red center serving is a nice touch joe!


----------



## rook-e

I turned in my order today for the new strings for the coming soon Dominator Max.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet what colors did you go with?


----------



## rook-e

Baby blue/flo yellow/flo purple with clear serving. 452x buss/control 8190x string 
There's a pic of what they look like a couple pages back, I have this color combo for my PCE as well.


----------



## S.Wells

It's time to order some ProLines!


----------



## hotrod26

If you haven't order your new strings yet give Amanda a call. You will not be dissapointed!!


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Rook-e's new strings


Another set just like this.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those will look great!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope Everyone has been having a great week!!! Its been a busy one here to say the least!

Just wanted to let everyone know, I am trying to get through all of our Pms from here..But this week has been absolutely crazy busy with Pms and emails, etc.. I have almost all caught up, and should be able to finish all by tomorrow morning 

Thank you!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you Proline enthusiasts out there, if Joe is that busy answering pm's and emails there has got to be some killer combos leaving his shop lets see them.


----------



## S.Wells

Just sent payment for another set of ProLines!! 

Something totally different for me. White, Red, and minor Silver. With white end servings on the cables and Red end and center serving on the string. Never had white and I've always had black servings.

These are for my hunting rig, Cincinnati Reds colors!!! So when I'm sitting in my tree this fall I will be thinking about the Redlegs postseason push to the World Series!

I think they will look amazing, every set I've gotten from ProLine has! Just imagining how much better these colors would look on a white target bow. 

Maybe my next indoor bow will be white.

I'll post pics when I get them! So excited!!!!


----------



## EnglishKev

I and the bow got wet and covered in mud last weekend at a 3D shoot, and as I had a couple of weeks till the next shoot, I decided to take it apart.
Whilst it was apart, it seemed a good idea to go ahead and fit the new strings I had sitting on the shelf.
Went more subtle with this set, all black with streaks of flo-green and silver.
I have to admit, I am liking the low key look.

Kev


----------



## S.Wells

EnglishKev said:


> I and the bow got wet and covered in mud last weekend at a 3D shoot, and as I had a couple of weeks till the next shoot, I decided to take it apart.
> Whilst it was apart, it seemed a good idea to go ahead and fit the new strings I had sitting on the shelf.
> Went more subtle with this set, all black with streaks of flo-green and silver.
> I have to admit, I am liking the low key look.
> 
> Kev


Wow very nice Kev!! Those look great on that rig!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Those look good kev!


----------



## tenpin

Man i see some nice work coming from the shop...keep the pictures coming....


----------



## Cdpkook132

One of my favorite sets of proline.

All solid red with red serving.

Also a solid morning on the range! It's not 105 degrees yet!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I can't wait until my Pro-Lines get here for my DST-40!! I wish I had them for the Big Sky Open last weekend...but I just didn't have time as I set the bow up 2 days before we left for the tournament!! 

My new set will be....all Natural strings and cables (452x all will be 24 strands) with silver 3d end servings and blue Halo center serving and String suppressor serving!

I know what a difference these very well made string make and am really looking forward to getting them on the bow!! Just give Amanda a call and upgrade you set-up!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## S.Wells

NEVADAPRO said:


> I can't wait until my Pro-Lines get here for my DST-40!! I wish I had them for the Big Sky Open last weekend...but I just didn't have time as I set the bow up 2 days before we left for the tournament!!
> 
> My new set will be....all Natural strings and cables (452x all will be 24 strands) with silver 3d end servings and blue Halo center serving and String suppressor serving!
> 
> I know what a difference these very well made string make and am really looking forward to getting them on the bow!! Just give Amanda a call and upgrade you set-up!!
> 
> God bless, Todd


Todd your gonna love your set!! And the color choices should be amazing! Make sure you post up some pics when you get them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners


----------



## S.Wells

Good morning indeed, another day closer to getting a new set of threads from ProLine!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Getting closer!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking combo again, 

I am flirting with the idea of white and green strings, or white and purple.


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Getting closer!


Nice release! How you liking it so far?

Oh and by the way sweet rig!!


----------



## reezen11

Working hard at getting all pms and voicemails returned promptly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod26

Getting ready for hunting season? Call Amanda today and order a set of Proline strings for that hunting bow!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> Nice release! How you liking it so far?
> 
> Oh and by the way sweet rig!!


I really like the Exxuss. Great complement to the longhorn for sure.


----------



## tenpin

mamma said i get to order my new set today, happy happy, happy


----------



## reezen11

tenpin said:


> mamma said i get to order my new set today, happy happy, happy


Now your cooking with peanut oil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Now your cooking with peanut oil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything is better with a little peanut oil! 


Speaking of that put in an order for a set for the 09 genetix. Green/white with black servings. Pretty simple this time, nothing crazy was striking my attention this go around. Here soon, I will have another bow to put them on hopefully the creative juices are flowing a bit more then.


----------



## tenpin

mamma said i get to order my new set today, happy happy, happy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else got some Proline's coming


----------



## *ProLine*

I'm going to be at ProLine today.. I'll see if I can snap a few pics of some customs being done 

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hunting seasons are getting closer........ 

Please, please prepare now, rather than later!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> Hunting seasons are getting closer........
> 
> Please, please prepare now, rather than later!!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


It will be here before we know it...... Can't wait


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> I really like the Exxuss. Great complement to the longhorn for sure.


I've been looking to find one to try. I have the longhorn brass pro advantage. Love it, like you said I think the Exxuss would complement it very well.


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> I'm going to be at ProLine today.. I'll see if I can snap a few pics of some customs being done
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I sure would like to get a sneak peak at my set Joe.


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Hunting seasons are getting closer........
> 
> Please, please prepare now, rather than later!!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Took care of that last year and they are still looking new! Great strings.


----------



## Unicron

I see Joe has the same bow I have.:shade:

Expect my set of strings to be beyond perfect. Just skipping through here to see what colors I'd like best...

Just wondering though, how many colors can you add? From the site I figured 2 colors or 2 colors with 2 strands of a third color, but it seems straight up 3 color is possible too? 4 colors even?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Unicron said:


> I see Joe has the same bow I have.:shade:
> 
> Expect my set of strings to be beyond perfect. Just skipping through here to see what colors I'd like best...
> 
> Just wondering though, how many colors can you add? From the site I figured 2 colors or 2 colors with 2 strands of a third color, but it seems straight up 3 color is possible too? 4 colors even?


Usually you dream it they can layout it out and twist it up lol.


----------



## JHENS87

every flo color out. i want it, and throw in some blue lol


----------



## brdz71

*ProLine* said:


> I'm going to be at ProLine today.. I'll see if I can snap a few pics of some customs being done
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Take a pic of mine please 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tenpin

Talked to Amanda yesterday got a new set of cables on the way... The Judge will be ready to shoot soon......
Joe keep us updated on when the hat order comes in....are they gonna be the proline and streak freak logo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am pumped to get these new strings on the bow and get it dialed in. Last season I was not able to get out with my favorite bow. I was using my newer ones and just ran out of time to take out in the field.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of Joe and the rest of Prolines handy work.


----------



## low12

Ordered my second set from Proline 6/26, hope it doesn't take long to get them.


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

Look what the mail man just dropped off!! 

Time to get to work, expect a few more pics of this set.


----------



## S.Wells




----------



## S.Wells

So this is what she looked like before. I had this set of ProLines on the bow since 2009, they were still in good shooting condition.

















And this is the results after the swap.

















ProLine does it again!! Amazing service and product!!!


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> So this is what she looked like before. I had this set of ProLines on the bow since 2009, they were still in good shooting condition.
> 
> View attachment 1698249
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698250
> 
> 
> And this is the results after the swap.
> 
> View attachment 1698252
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698254
> 
> 
> ProLine does it again!! Amazing service and product!!!


BOOM!!!
Awesome bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEVADAPRO

New threads for my OK Archery DST-40!!! Simply the finest string made.......period!! The end loops and servings are SO tight, it is unreal!! All lengths were dead-on and I mean...DEAD-ON!!!!

The new threads are all Natural (24 strand...all 4 cables and the main string) with Silver 62x end servings and Blue Halo center serving. And if anyone is wondering, I have had zero issues with my d-loop moving or turning on the Halo center serving! Just make sure it is tight and you will have no problems!! The string and cables had the perfect amount of twists as to allow for shortening or lengthening of cables and string!! Joe and the gang think of everything!! 

Here are a few pictures....thanks Joe and Amanda!! I'm proud to be a part of your Pro-Staff!! God bless, Todd


----------



## *ProLine*

BOOM!!!

Awesome!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


No Joe you and ProLine BowStrings are Awesome!!!

Boom

Thanks for the great string sets and excellent customer service!!


----------



## brdz71

Got to try the new threads out today on the range and man what a difference a great set of strings make shot one of my best scores this year 413 18x on 40 targets


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Awesome pics thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Smiley1215

just got off phone with amanda, sent email this weekend and got call this morning, this will be my second set of strings from proline and for sure not my last. Great product and great customer service, thank you ProLine


----------



## hotrod26

Hunting season right around the corner! Call Amanda and order a set of Proline strings and see what everyone is talking about. Best customer service in the industry!!


----------



## *ProLine*

You guys!! ROCK!! 

Let me tell you, we have been hammered.. Its absolutely awesome how busy you guys keep us. 

There are literally THOUSANDS of customers that look at this thread, but never post, but Please understand... I am thankful for ALL of you!!! More than I can express.

If you have any questions, please feel free to post up! Many of our staff, supporters/customers, may be able to answer the question..and if not, I'll be lurking 

Thank you again!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

**TAKE NOTICE*

ProLine BowStrings is in midst of another in house expansion, consisting of hiring members to our working staff. We are Hiring Individuals over the next 60 days, to cover several new positions.
These positions are directly involved with the building process of ProLine BowStrings.
No experience required, this is a hands-on teaching of our unique equipment, and processes.

Wages/Hours will be discussed once we have declared certain Applicants.

Please contact me personally through email for interest at, [email protected] m and I will be able to Email you an application.

We are located in Fairfield, Ohio.. 45014.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> **TAKE NOTICE*
> 
> ProLine BowStrings is in midst of another in house expansion, consisting of hiring members to our working staff. We are Hiring Individuals over the next 60 days, to cover several new positions.
> These positions are directly involved with the building process of ProLine BowStrings.
> No experience required, this is a hands-on teaching of our unique equipment, and processes.
> 
> Wages/Hours will be discussed once we have declared certain Applicants.
> 
> Please contact me personally through email for interest at, [email protected] m and I will be able to Email you an application.
> 
> We are located in Fairfield, Ohio.. 45014.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Wish i lived a little closer joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> **TAKE NOTICE*
> 
> ProLine BowStrings is in midst of another in house expansion, consisting of hiring members to our working staff. We are Hiring Individuals over the next 60 days, to cover several new positions.
> These positions are directly involved with the building process of ProLine BowStrings.
> No experience required, this is a hands-on teaching of our unique equipment, and processes.
> 
> Wages/Hours will be discussed once we have declared certain Applicants.
> 
> Please contact me personally through email for interest at, [email protected] m and I will be able to Email you an application.
> 
> We are located in Fairfield, Ohio.. 45014.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



If only I were closer!


----------



## valleyhunter

I sent this in a PM to Joe as well but it looks like a guy could get a pretty quick response by just posting! 

Joe (I hope),
I am interested in getting a new Proline Bowstring for my Bear Strike. I havent ordered yet because I am still sorting through the tons of pages here on AT looking at color combinations! I do have a question though. Right now on my Strike I am having the problem of the string missing the top string stop from time to time. I dont know if it is me or what. Anyway, it is eating up the string/serving there where the string rubs against the rubber stopper on the shots where it doesnt hit it square. I was wondering if it was possible to put extra serving in that spot or some kind of thicker serving (if there is such a thing) on a proline string. there is also a place down near the lower cam/wheel where it looks like there is extra wear. Once i get my color combo figured out could i send you some pics of these areas and would you be able to "beef up" the serving there just to make sure this problem doesnt continue to happen? Thanks. I cant wait to order!


----------



## *ProLine*

I gotcha taken care of in the PM ;-)

Thank you very much!! 

Joe
ProLIne BowStrings


----------



## bowhunter819

Back ttt

Sent from my Galaxy s4


----------



## tenpin

My new threads should be here any day, I am ready to get tuned up and shoot.


----------



## reezen11

valleyhunter said:


> I sent this in a PM to Joe as well but it looks like a guy could get a pretty quick response by just posting!
> 
> Joe (I hope),
> I am interested in getting a new Proline Bowstring for my Bear Strike. I havent ordered yet because I am still sorting through the tons of pages here on AT looking at color combinations! I do have a question though. Right now on my Strike I am having the problem of the string missing the top string stop from time to time. I dont know if it is me or what. Anyway, it is eating up the string/serving there where the string rubs against the rubber stopper on the shots where it doesnt hit it square. I was wondering if it was possible to put extra serving in that spot or some kind of thicker serving (if there is such a thing) on a proline string. there is also a place down near the lower cam/wheel where it looks like there is extra wear. Once i get my color combo figured out could i send you some pics of these areas and would you be able to "beef up" the serving there just to make sure this problem doesnt continue to happen? Thanks. I cant wait to order!


Sounds like a out of tune bow 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenpin

Joe, rocks the string world


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> You guys!! ROCK!!
> 
> Let me tell you, we have been hammered.. Its absolutely awesome how busy you guys keep us.
> 
> There are literally THOUSANDS of customers that look at this thread, but never post, but Please understand... I am thankful for ALL of you!!! More than I can express.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to post up! Many of our staff, supporters/customers, may be able to answer the question..and if not, I'll be lurking
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


im here very frequently and will answer any questions you may have...


----------



## *ProLine*

tenpin said:


> Joe, rocks the string world


Lol, Trying to!! One string at a time ;-)

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

reezen11 said:


> im here very frequently and will answer any questions you may have...



YEIP!! 

For those that do not know the man that goes by Reezen11, Well you should 

He is my right hand man here on Archerytalk.com, and can usually get you taken care of with a question, problem, or even feedback. He ALWAYS gets in touch with us with everything that needs attention.

Thank YOU Reezen11!! 

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip Reezen11 definitely is very helpful and knows his stuff.


----------



## *ProLine*

Happy 4 everyone!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

Happy 4th to ProLine!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*SALE!!!!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041860


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> *SALE!!!!*
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041860


Gotta love sales! And pulled out one of my bows I haven't shot in a year and a half with prolines on. Nocked an arrow shot at 20 hit the spot, thought possibly a fluke lets back up to 30, shot again hit the spot again, thought no way that I can shoot at 40 and hit with no readjustments. I step back to 40 let an arrow fly an still hitting the spot, then I realized that I was shooting prolines and figured I shouldn't be that surprised.


----------



## S.Wells

Sale!!! Alright


----------



## hotrod26

Hope everyone had a good 4th of July! Time to call Amanda and order that set of Proline strings!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thats right!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## tenpin

Hunting season is getting close time to replace and get everything ready. My new cables came in today, waiting on a set of mods then its test and tune. I have got to find my camera for a few picts. The mountain of boxes in my garage it where it hides. I hate moving......
Joe cables look good, nice clean serving on the loops, no gaps or overlaps. 
PROLINE =QUALITY
This for Amanda she is a class act and friengly to talk to....


----------



## S.Wells

tenpin said:


> Hunting season is getting close time to replace and get everything ready. My new cables came in today, waiting on a set of mods then its test and tune. I have got to find my camera for a few picts. The mountain of boxes in my garage it where it hides. I hate moving......
> Joe cables look good, nice clean serving on the loops, no gaps or overlaps.
> PROLINE =QUALITY
> This for Amanda she is a class act and friengly to talk to....


All true we love ProLine!!


----------



## reezen11

Sale at proline!!!
Get your orders in only 750 orders at 65.00 set shipped
Its filling fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Do you carry speckled pink? Thanks


----------



## reezen11

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Do you carry speckled pink? Thanks


Yes 
But call to check if its in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top!


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Just placed my order, I cant wait. the peep rotation on mine is driving me crazy.I hear so many great things about these strings the hardest part was picking the colors. I went with the flame and tan/black, hoping it has the orange effect i am looking for.


----------



## sues

Just put a order in today for some strings for my Pro Comp Elite XL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I got my strings in on Sat, they looked great. Now I just need to remember to bring the camera in so that I can get the photos posted up.


----------



## mathews xt 600

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Just placed my order, I cant wait. the peep rotation on mine is driving me crazy.I hear so many great things about these strings the hardest part was picking the colors. I went with the flame and tan/black, hoping it has the orange effect i am looking for.


Man those colors sound awesome.


----------



## reezen11

Around 200 left before the sale ends. 
Get your orders in asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Pics of my personal streak freaks as per requested





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

As always they look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> Pics of my personal streak freaks as per requested
> View attachment 1704706
> View attachment 1704707
> View attachment 1704709
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those colors and that idler is awesome


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Where did you get the idler wheel and do they carry them for other single cam bows, PM me if needed, thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you guys/gals!!

Been busy!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to get time tomorrow to put my white/od green strings on the bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

still haven't had time to put the new strings on the bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Prolines rock!

And I figured out this weekend they hold up to dry fires very well!


----------



## reezen11

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Where did you get the idler wheel and do they carry them for other single cam bows, PM me if needed, thanks


Send me a pm 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymo1994

I'm going to get a set for my charger do you have any camo looking strings if so do you have any pics of them. Also can you make matching slings to go along with the strings.


----------



## reezen11

jaymo1994 said:


> I'm going to get a set for my charger do you have any camo looking strings if so do you have any pics of them. Also can you make matching slings to go along with the strings.


If you go thru the first few pages of this thread you will find a wide assortment of colors and combos. If you can think of it proline can build it and yes you can get matching slings made for most..
Thanks
Forrest
If you need any help with anything feel free to pm me or *proline*
Or post here .. We are here to please and help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valleyhunter

Thanks to Joe, Amanda, and everyone at Proline. They were great to deal with and i love these strings!


----------



## S.Wells

valleyhunter said:


> Thanks to Joe, Amanda, and everyone at Proline. They were great to deal with and i love these strings!


Very Nice!!!


----------



## jaymo1994

reezen11 said:


> If you go thru the first few pages of this thread you will find a wide assortment of colors and combos. If you can think of it proline can build it and yes you can get matching slings made for most..
> Thanks
> Forrest
> If you need any help with anything feel free to pm me or *proline*
> Or post here .. We are here to please and help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you reezen I will be calling tomarrow I can't wait to get some new strings and cables


----------



## reezen11

Thanks !
And be sure to show us some pictures of your order. Everyone loves new ideas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a fact! And I will hopefully get mine on old faithful and get some pics taken.


----------



## valleyhunter

I could not be any happier with these strings. I just want to shoot all the time! Everything just seems so much smoother now with these strings on. They look amazing and seem to be very well built. For you all that are browsing AT looking for a quality string builder (as I was) LOOK NO FURTHER! Get your colors figured out and order your prolines today! you will not regret it!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Alright, little side tracked, but had a great ground of golf,

Had to share! Saw some javalina and spike buck coues deer


----------



## tenpin

*new cables*










new set of pro line cables ready for hunting season.


----------



## reezen11

thanks for sharing..


----------



## tenpin

Well something went wrong with computer, I can not upload the picts I want, this one was a practice shot with camera..... I'll try to get better ones up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I had high hopes of shooting and putting my new strings on but, the 350 bales in the field with rain looming and replacing all the brake lines in my daily driver won instead. Soon I will get pics up of these awesome strings, only problem is my pictures never do them justice.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pics of other combos.


----------



## 22jdub

Put my order in yesterday, can't wait to get them on my insanity!


----------



## hotrod26

Hunting season fast approaching! Time to give Amanda a call and order a set of Proline strings for that hunting bow.


----------



## 4by4buck

here is a set i just got for my creed. would someone rotate them for me please? thanks


----------



## S.Wells

4by4buck said:


> here is a set i just got for my creed. would someone rotate them for me please? thanks
> View attachment 1710637
> View attachment 1710640


Those are very nice!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you Everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## z7xlw

4by4buck said:


> here is a set i just got for my creed. would someone rotate them for me please? thanks
> View attachment 1710637
> View attachment 1710640


Here ya go fella.


----------



## z7xlw

z7xlw said:


> Here ya go fella.
> View attachment 1711067
> View attachment 1711069


BTW!!! NICE strings!!! Ha! Mine should be here any day now for my TOTAL LOST CREED!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## 4by4buck

Thanks!


----------



## Cdpkook132

z7xlw said:


> Here ya go fella.
> View attachment 1711067
> View attachment 1711069


I am digging those! Looks great.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning...... And awesome colors by the way


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking combo!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Here's a set I had done a few months ago. They are streak freaks with red and black reversed between the strings and cables. They are holding up awesome.


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Here's a set I had done a few months ago. They are streak freaks with red and black reversed between the strings and cables. They are holding up awesome.


nice looking rig ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Here's a set I had done a few months ago. They are streak freaks with red and black reversed between the strings and cables. They are holding up awesome.


 I am liking those!


----------



## Unicron

Well, would you look at that, halfway across the world, a bunch of fine looking stings.









More pics to follow after installation (probably next month).


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!!

Thank you everyone for Pictures, can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate it.

So many people come to our thread to find color combos, even those that don't purchase from ProLine BowStrings. So it really is helpful to many, when pictures are posted 

Thank you everyone for the continued support!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Unicron said:


> Well, would you look at that, halfway across the world, a bunch of fine looking stings.
> 
> View attachment 1712277
> 
> 
> More pics to follow after installation (probably next month).


Those look awesome!


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to give us a call @ 513-259-3738!! 

Thank You

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## valleyhunter

Joe (or anyone at Proline),
do you have any product that you recommend be used to wax a set of Prolines? I have always used Scorpion Venom. just didnt want to do anything to screw up these awesome strings!


----------



## Cdpkook132

valleyhunter said:


> Joe (or anyone at Proline),
> do you have any product that you recommend be used to wax a set of Prolines? I have always used Scorpion Venom. just didnt want to do anything to screw up these awesome strings!


Scorpion venom and string snot is all I use!


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Received my Flame/ Tan,black spec strings for my Domain this morning, already have them on and shot a little in the basement, its 100 degrees out so I am not going outside yet. I might have a small amount of cam lean but other than that everything seems awesome.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr




----------



## reezen11

Looking good!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Another fine looking set of prolines!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Had an awesome weekend shooting 3D. The prolines on all 3 bows were rock solid.

I won the unlimited male class with 90+ people. This is my first major 3D shoot win as well as my first buckle.

A few pics from the weekend and I got more.


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Had an awesome weekend shooting 3D. The prolines on all 3 bows were rock solid.
> 
> I won the unlimited male class with 90+ people. This is my first major 3D shoot win as well as my first buckle.
> 
> A few pics from the weekend and I got more.


Congrats!!! Very much deserved excellent shooting!! ProLine on the podium! Awesome


----------



## tripleb2431

Expecting my flo green with black streak this week for my motive 6 can't wait to see it finished will post pics as soon as finished


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Great shooting!! Proline strings are simply the finest bowstrings made! Congrats!!



Cdpkook132 said:


> Had an awesome weekend shooting 3D. The prolines on all 3 bows were rock solid.
> 
> I won the unlimited male class with 90+ people. This is my first major 3D shoot win as well as my first buckle.
> 
> A few pics from the weekend and I got more.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Congratulations on a fine win


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats and great shooting!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I snapped a quick pic of the strings. 









I am in the middle of making a new press so I don't want to put them on until I get that done so I can give it a full test right away to see if I need to modify anything before I paint it.


----------



## Bo Morris

My son got his new AP snow Hoyt Ruckus and we replaced the factory strings with Pro Lines, they look amazing. I dont know which my son likes best his new bow or the strings on it!!! Thanks Joe for a great set of strings!!!!!


----------



## S.Wells

Bo Morris said:


> My son got his new AP snow Hoyt Ruckus and we replaced the factory strings with Pro Lines, they look amazing. I dont know which my son likes best his new bow or the strings on it!!! Thanks Joe for a great set of strings!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1715527
> View attachment 1715528


Wow what a super nice rig for that young man!!! Way to go Dad getting him an outfit that fits him and is of good quality! He will really enjoy shooting that. And those ProLines look awesome too!! Excellent color combo to go along with the snow camo.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Lots of hard work has paid off. Big thanks to proline as well! It's so nice to be 100% confident in your equipment and that's what proline provides.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sweet little rig there BO!


----------



## Cdpkook132

This is the bow that was doing work this weekend!


----------



## reezen11

nice shooting colin and b.o the bows looking great thanks for sharing all///


----------



## bowhunter819

Cdpkook132 said:


> This is the bow that was doing work this weekend!


Great shooting bro!!! Not to bad of a bow to look at either


----------



## *ProLine*

BOOM!!!!!! Awesome!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Big thanks Joe! 

How is the apparel coming? 

Thanks everyone! And good luck to everyone as hunting season approaches!


----------



## tenpin

congrats on the win, Proline simply the best in the business


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks tenpin. Bump for proline


----------



## S.Wells

Better get your ProLines ordered. Hunting season is just around the corner!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Like S.Wells said hunting season is right around the corner. Order a back up set today. I like to order a new set after season shoot it until mid July get another set, that way my new set is on for season and I have a good backup set in case something else happens to my newer string.


----------



## tripleb2431

Mine shipping today hope I get by sat so I can get them put on


----------



## reezen11

tripleb2431 said:


> Mine shipping today hope I get by sat so I can get them put on


im thinking you will have them by saturday!show us some pics when they arrive...


----------



## tripleb2431

Will do now just have to talk wife into giving me some free time so I can put them on and tune it up :nono:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bo Morris said:


> My son got his new AP snow Hoyt Ruckus and we replaced the factory strings with Pro Lines, they look amazing. I dont know which my son likes best his new bow or the strings on it!!! Thanks Joe for a great set of strings!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1715527
> View attachment 1715528


Looks like a future podium holder to me. I'd be pumped to if I had that set up at that age.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

tripleb2431 said:


> Will do now just have to talk wife into giving me some free time so I can put them on and tune it up :nono:


Around here that seems to be the hardest part of strings for me. I never seem to have the free time needed.


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> Around here that seems to be the hardest part of strings for me. I never seem to have the free time needed.


Gotta agree with ya


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Gotta agree with ya


Ya, Joe's half of re-stringing a bow is the easy part for me he gets to do all the work and they get here 3-10x as fast as I get them on the bow after they arrive. :aww:


----------



## fowl_natured

I have color scheme in my head for a black bow with red, yellow & orange limbs decals (Pearson logos)

The colors are Flame, Black and Fluorescent purple. I'm thinking I want 2 streaks. Just not sure which colors should be major or minor. Hmmmm


----------



## reezen11

fowl_natured said:


> I have color scheme in my head for a black bow with red, yellow & orange limbs decals (Pearson logos)
> 
> The colors are Flame, Black and Fluorescent purple. I'm thinking I want 2 streaks. Just not sure which colors should be major or minor. Hmmmm


Flame major, black minor , purple minor..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrod26

If you need new strings, call Amanda and order the best strings out there. Customer service is outstanding!


----------



## tripleb2431

Pm sent


----------



## reezen11

tripleb2431 said:


> Pm sent


If you don't get a response right away you can message me ..or call Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

hotrod26 said:


> If you need new strings, call Amanda and order the best strings out there. Customer service is outstanding!


Customer service is better than outstanding it is the best!!

Hunting season fast approaching get your new set ordered, then set up, shot in, and tuned to perfection so you'll be confident in your shot when that big boy gives you a shot!!


----------



## S.Wells

Back to the top for my friends at ProLine.

Amazing String and Cable Sets!


----------



## sues

*New Strings*

Just got these in the mail today now waiting my new all black Pro Comp Elite XL to arrive so i can fit these great looking strings. Thanks Proline Strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

One solid color looks great I have never thought of doing just one solid color yet great idea!


----------



## mathews xt 600

05_sprcrw said:


> One solid color looks great I have never thought of doing just one solid color yet great idea!


I agree


----------



## bowhunter819

Man that Flo yellow is popular this year


----------



## reezen11

2010 bear charge flo green with black end servings
Bow fell right into specs with no twisting!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> 2010 bear charge flo green with black end servings
> Bow fell right into specs with no twisting!!
> View attachment 1721550
> View attachment 1721551
> View attachment 1721556
> View attachment 1721557
> View attachment 1721559
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good guys!!

Been a busy "Busy Season" for us!! Its actually been insane! lol. Loving it!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Looking good guys!!
> 
> Been a busy "Busy Season" for us!! Its actually been insane! lol. Loving it!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


With the year halfway over is it going to be another record setting year for proline?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> 2010 bear charge flo green with black end servings
> Bow fell right into specs with no twisting!!
> View attachment 1721550
> View attachment 1721551
> View attachment 1721556
> View attachment 1721557
> View attachment 1721559
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking setup!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy and even better string builder (if possible)


----------



## reezen11

I have another set that will be going on as soon as I get a second on one of my own bows then I have a couple more customers bows to do all coming soon !! Pics too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70

ordered my set of flame/black/silver for my evo 6 this past Friday. excited to get them soon and get them on to show you guys. they will be kick @ss as always. thanks joe for making the perfect string.


----------



## Cdpkook132

ridgehunter70 said:


> ordered my set of flame/black/silver for my evo 6 this past Friday. excited to get them soon and get them on to show you guys. they will be kick @ss as always. thanks joe for making the perfect string.


That's gong to look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ridgehunter70 said:


> ordered my set of flame/black/silver for my evo 6 this past Friday. excited to get them soon and get them on to show you guys. they will be kick @ss as always. thanks joe for making the perfect string.


Can't wait to see pictures of them


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are gonna look great! 



ridgehunter70 said:


> ordered my set of flame/black/silver for my evo 6 this past Friday. excited to get them soon and get them on to show you guys. they will be kick @ss as always. thanks joe for making the perfect string.


----------



## ridgehunter70

thanks guys, they should look great against the silver deer skulls background on the skullworks riser. never tried a color combo like this one yet but it should look good. will post pics asap. hoping to get them in the mail today


----------



## reezen11

Here's mine



















Flo green and black .. Mathews z light



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Those look good Forrest!


----------



## S.Wells

ProLines did an amazing job for me yesterday at a local 3D shoot, another 1st place finish. Amazing how many arrows I have shot this year and they still look and perform like they did the day I got them!!! I love my ProLines!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> ProLines did an amazing job for me yesterday at a local 3D shoot, another 1st place finish. Amazing how many arrows I have shot this year and they still look and perform like they did the day I got them!!! I love my ProLines!!!!


Great shooting congrats!


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> ProLines did an amazing job for me yesterday at a local 3D shoot, another 1st place finish. Amazing how many arrows I have shot this year and they still look and perform like they did the day I got them!!! I love my ProLines!!!!


Good shooting! Keep it up!


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> ProLines did an amazing job for me yesterday at a local 3D shoot, another 1st place finish. Amazing how many arrows I have shot this year and they still look and perform like they did the day I got them!!! I love my ProLines!!!!


Nice shooting bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unicron

Got the prolines on there yesterday and roughly tuned the bow. Can't wait till this has settled in and the fine tuning is done, but for now, the strings colors really shine on there. Very tight set of strings, makes the bow feel that little bit more solid on the draw. But I am mostly amazed by how much these strings have silenced it. Took a few shots (up close) without the stabilization on and wow, the hum this bow had seems to be gone entirely.

Can't wait to see the chrono results.

{edit} Oh wth, AT compresses the hell out the image. Let me tell you then, these lines look SHARP in real life.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Wow those look awesome! Truest a sweet color combo, and it sounds like they are performing better then expected so far as well!


----------



## hotrod26

Hunting season will be here before you know it! Call Amanda at Proline and order your strings before the rush, you won't be disappointed!! Best customer service in the business!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking great guys! We are busy, but getting orders out in good order! 

Thank you everyone for the continued support you show for ProLine BowStrings

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Get your orders in season is approaching us!
YEIP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenpin

for anyone interested in a new set...i can asure you proline strings are of top of the line quality..i have lost count of shots with a 3 year old set. in this amount of time i have only made 1 adjustment to my strings. live in fl were its hot and humid.i truly satisfied with joes company.try a set and you wont shoot anything else.


----------



## reezen11

Installed these tonight 2008 Bowtech gaurdian. Brown and black with black end servings.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Installed another set tonight can't get pics to load but they were spot on again..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

shot my first 3-d this past sunday with my new prolines, every shot felt great, no peep rotation, I cant wait to get another bow just to outfit them with another set of prolines.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

shot my first 3-d this past sunday with my new prolines, every shot felt great, no peep rotation, I cant wait to get another bow just to outfit them with another set of prolines.


----------



## S.Wells

hotrod26 said:


> Hunting season will be here before you know it! Call Amanda at Proline and order your strings before the rush, you won't be disappointed!! Best customer service in the business!


Exactly!! Better get those hunting rigs ready!!! Order your ProLines now!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> View attachment 1728752
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brown and black?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Brown and black?


Yes sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc5000

Just placed an order for a set with major black and minor black/white speck. Haven't seen that one before. I hope it will have enough white.


----------



## reezen11

bc5000 said:


> Just placed an order for a set with major black and minor black/white speck. Haven't seen that one before. I hope it will have enough white.


It will look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Everyone!!!!

I hope everyone is getting ready and prepared for all the Upcoming seasons!! We can tell its full force for many!!

If you have any questions, or need to place an order, just give us a call @ 513-259-3738!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Seasons around the corner so order soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

anyone else got any sweet color combos


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> anyone else got any sweet color combos


I've got a set coming for one of my bows ! I don't k ow what color/s it is going to be though its a joe pick me a cool color combo and send it .. Anxious to see what he dreams up this time..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodge

Anybody know what's going on at Proline been trying to order a string set for 3 days no one answers the phone. Love there strings will be about my sixth set or so. But if I don't get a answer tomorrow I will have to try someone else


----------



## reezen11

Hodge said:


> Anybody know what's going on at Proline been trying to order a string set for 3 days no one answers the phone. Love there strings will be about my sixth set or so. But if I don't get a answer tomorrow I will have to try someone else


Call and leave a message you will get a return call . you can also order via paypal it's a very very busy time of the year.. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

PayPal is [email protected]
In the note to seller include year of bow make and model along with color choices.. Call back numbers can be handy as well in case there's any questions we may have 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodge

Left message today no call back


----------



## Hodge

Might try Paypal but I want something done that might be a up charge. What I want is a string made with a floating yoke then want it served in to make it static. That way I have a full 24 strands on each side of the yoke. It's on a carbon element.


----------



## Greg W

What is the current delivery time after placing an order for a string and cables?


----------



## ridgehunter70

05_sprcrw said:


> anyone else got any sweet color combos


how about these? I think I need to put a patent on the color combo. Joe, I just want to say you are a true master at making the perfect bowstring. the work and attention to detail you guys do at proline just simply amazes me. I was finally able to get home tonight from a long week on the road and was able to put these strings on and give it a serious tune. Ive got to say, ive messed with a lot of bows in my day (30) years bowhunting, but this bow is as close to perfect as I have ever seen. everything (brace,a to a, and lbs) just feel into place. will be sighting it in tomorrow. thanks again and tell everyone to keep up the good work at proline.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great! Definitely adding those to a future bow string order!


----------



## reezen11

Hodge said:


> Might try Paypal but I want something done that might be a up charge. What I want is a string made with a floating yoke then want it served in to make it static. That way I have a full 24 strands on each side of the yoke. It's on a carbon element.


No up charge ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells

ridgehunter70 said:


> how about these? I think I need to put a patent on the color combo. Joe, I just want to say you are a true master at making the perfect bowstring. the work and attention to detail you guys do at proline just simply amazes me. I was finally able to get home tonight from a long week on the road and was able to put these strings on and give it a serious tune. Ive got to say, ive messed with a lot of bows in my day (30) years bowhunting, but this bow is as close to perfect as I have ever seen. everything (brace,a to a, and lbs) just feel into place. will be sighting it in tomorrow. thanks again and tell everyone to keep up the good work at proline.


This color combo is awesome!!!


----------



## reezen11

Few sets I just installed
Bear lights out 













Jennings hypertech

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Congratulations to Proline Shooters Tim and Chance on there performance at the IBO worlds this weekend! Tim placed first and Chance took 3rd! Awesome shooing!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome is all I can say


ridgehunter70 said:


> how about these? I think I need to put a patent on the color combo. Joe, I just want to say you are a true master at making the perfect bowstring. the work and attention to detail you guys do at proline just simply amazes me. I was finally able to get home tonight from a long week on the road and was able to put these strings on and give it a serious tune. Ive got to say, ive messed with a lot of bows in my day (30) years bowhunting, but this bow is as close to perfect as I have ever seen. everything (brace,a to a, and lbs) just feel into place. will be sighting it in tomorrow. thanks again and tell everyone to keep up the good work at proline.


----------



## ridgehunter70

mathews xt 600 said:


> Awesome is all I can say


thanks my friend. there is just no string better than proline and ive tried a lot of different brands


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to get my new press built by the end of next weekend which means very very soon I will finally get the strings put on!


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooters tore into the IBO World Championships this weekend!

Tim Gillingham took a well deserved 1st Place Victory, gaining the 2013 IBO World Championship title! GO TIM!!!

Also, Pro Shooter for ProLine BowStrings, Chance Beaubouef, took a 3rd place Finish right behind Levi Morgan!! Good shooting Chance!!


ProLine BowStrings has had an amazing year, staying on the Podium at most of the major tournaments this year. We are very happy with our shooters, and they have been extremely happy with our products.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

SALE.......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2067096&p=1067882266#post1067882266

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> SALE.......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2067096&p=1067882266#post1067882266
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Whoa 60.00 a set!!!
Looks like I will be needing some more threads.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> SALE.......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2067096&p=1067882266#post1067882266
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Just when I thought I wouldn't need any more strings for the year. With a price like that I feel like I need to order at least one back up set.


----------



## hotrod26

Get your Proline strings because hunting season is here! Call Amanda and get a set of the best strings out there!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss out on the sale guys and gals



*ProLine* said:


> SALE.......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2067096&p=1067882266#post1067882266
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

I am good on strings. The prolines just last too long! Get in on the sale before its over!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> I am good on strings. The prolines just last too long! Get in on the sale before its over!


I know what you mean, I just this year replaced a 2 1/2 year old set, I could have probably went longer but wanted some new colors on the bow.


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> I am good on strings. The prolines just last too long! Get in on the sale before its over!


You can never have enough strings..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well you might be able to Forrest, I mean how many mt berry and silver sets do you have laying around now?


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.

Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her 

Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings











Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Awesome Joe

Welcome Shannon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Welcome Shannon


----------



## Cdpkook132

Welcome!


----------



## reezen11

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Great day at ProLine BowStrings!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Isn't every day a good day at Proline Joe?


----------



## *ProLine*

Of Course!! ha

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*August 26-28(Mon-Wed) ProLine BowStrings will be available to order through Email only. 

[email protected]

We will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for ProLine BowStrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.

We will continue as normal on Aug. 29 and forward 

Thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed! 

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks for the heads up :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.
> 
> Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her
> 
> Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1741571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> oe
> ProLine BowStrings


Awesome. Just another person dedicated to making Proline the best in the business.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy and an awesome string builder.


----------



## reezen11

Will have some strings to post soon 
Going on a all black elite pulse..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

All black strings and servings as well?


----------



## *ProLine*

Keeping this in view!!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.
> 
> Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her
> 
> Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1741571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Keep this in view!!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



*ProLine* said:


> *August 26-28(Mon-Wed) ProLine BowStrings will be available to order through Email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for ProLine BowStrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.
> 
> We will continue as normal on Aug. 29 and forward
> 
> Thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## Saltwaterm

Thanks Pro Line 
I got my strings yesterday. I can't wait to put them on and shoot with the new strings. 






















Zack
Using Tapping To Talk


----------



## Hillbilly bacon

Strings came today love them, soooo much butter!!! Got them put on at my local pro shop and had people compliment them left and right. Needless to say I pointed them your way Joe:shade:


----------



## mikehoyme

I got these during the sale. The pics don't do them justice. 20 strands of black, 2 of sunset orange, 2 of silver.


----------



## Hillbilly bacon

better I should say LMAO


Hillbilly bacon said:


> View attachment 1746807
> 
> 
> Strings came today love them, soooo much butter!!! Got them put on at my local pro shop and had people compliment them left and right. Needless to say I pointed them your way Joe:shade:


----------



## *ProLine*

Please keep this in view over the next few days 



*proline* said:


> *august 26-28(mon-wed) proline bowstrings will be available to order through email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> we will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for proline bowstrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.
> 
> We will continue as normal on aug. 29 and forward
> 
> thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> joe
> proline bowstrings*


----------



## Woodpecker57

do you think this was good cs or fair for both parties. I have been using proline strings only for 3 yrs and I insall lots of strings on bows here because nearest pro shop is long way.i have had very few problems with proline compared to other strings and they are on my bows. stretch less and no serving problems to speak of. I cant rember how many ive put on but quite a few and I recommend then to everyone here. that being said I ordered a set for a young guys hoyt lately and not seing the bow I gave te lengths and cam no. to Amanda by phone. the strings came and I checked them and were on spec to sticker on bow but cams were for different lengths. he bought the bow new and I guess dealer switched them per hoyt tech. Amanda said they will not take them back but would sell me another at half price. since they were never put on I was a little put out. it wasn't really their fault but mine either. both of us should have checked the cam for string length .I didn't have the boe yet and told Amanda the cam no. thinking they matched up. anyway I considered trying another builder but having such success with them I have another set on the way for a 3 cam. make sure you give the correct lengths not the sticker lengths or it will cost you . lesson learned here. I wonder what other builders would have done though. don't know what ill do from now own but proline has great strings and ill say fair cs. by the way I was doing tis for free for a young boy that bow hunts with no father around. I lost more money but think its worth it. proline will be fair and make u a great string set. have 2 more here now for new sets and scratching my head. I did sell the others here for 45 bucks 2 days old in package what a deal...thanks for the half off it helped


----------



## ridgehunter70

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.
> 
> Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her
> 
> Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1741571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



nothing like a beautiful woman in camo!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *August 26-28(Mon-Wed) ProLine BowStrings will be available to order through Email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for ProLine BowStrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.
> 
> We will continue as normal on Aug. 29 and forward
> 
> Thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


info back in view...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

tim waller said:


> do you think this was good cs or fair for both parties. I have been using proline strings only for 3 yrs and I insall lots of strings on bows here because nearest pro shop is long way.i have had very few problems with proline compared to other strings and they are on my bows. stretch less and no serving problems to speak of. I cant rember how many ive put on but quite a few and I recommend then to everyone here. that being said I ordered a set for a young guys hoyt lately and not seing the bow I gave te lengths and cam no. to Amanda by phone. the strings came and I checked them and were on spec to sticker on bow but cams were for different lengths. he bought the bow new and I guess dealer switched them per hoyt tech. Amanda said they will not take them back but would sell me another at half price. since they were never put on I was a little put out. it wasn't really their fault but mine either. both of us should have checked the cam for string length .I didn't have the boe yet and told Amanda the cam no. thinking they matched up. anyway I considered trying another builder but having such success with them I have another set on the way for a 3 cam. make sure you give the correct lengths not the sticker lengths or it will cost you . lesson learned here. I wonder what other builders would have done though. don't know what ill do from now own but proline has great strings and ill say fair cs. by the way I was doing tis for free for a young boy that bow hunts with no father around. I lost more money but think its worth it. proline will be fair and make u a great string set. have 2 more here now for new sets and scratching my head. I did sell the others here for 45 bucks 2 days old in package what a deal...thanks for the half off it helped


A friend of mine got caught the same way, not Prolines mistake so you will have to wear it. It is good of them to offer the correct strings at half price, they did nothing wrong and are not obligated to do it in any way. Just sell the wrong ones in the classifieds.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Please keep this in view over the next few days


Don't forget about this the next few days if your ordering.


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *August 26-28(Mon-Wed) ProLine BowStrings will be available to order through Email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for ProLine BowStrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.
> 
> We will continue as normal on Aug. 29 and forward
> 
> Thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Yeip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> *August 26-28(Mon-Wed) ProLine BowStrings will be available to order through Email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We will be doing some updating, and new procedures in place for ProLine BowStrings, so the phone lines will be unavailable on those days.
> 
> We will continue as normal on Aug. 29 and forward
> 
> Thank you all for the continued support! And please keep this to the top as needed!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



Don't forget that today and tomorrow yet you have to email only.


----------



## Ned250

tim waller said:


> do you think this was good cs or fair for both parties. I have been using proline strings only for 3 yrs and I insall lots of strings on bows here because nearest pro shop is long way.i have had very few problems with proline compared to other strings and they are on my bows. stretch less and no serving problems to speak of. I cant rember how many ive put on but quite a few and I recommend then to everyone here. that being said I ordered a set for a young guys hoyt lately and not seing the bow I gave te lengths and cam no. to Amanda by phone. the strings came and I checked them and were on spec to sticker on bow but cams were for different lengths. he bought the bow new and I guess dealer switched them per hoyt tech. Amanda said they will not take them back but would sell me another at half price. since they were never put on I was a little put out. it wasn't really their fault but mine either. both of us should have checked the cam for string length .I didn't have the boe yet and told Amanda the cam no. thinking they matched up. anyway I considered trying another builder but having such success with them I have another set on the way for a 3 cam. make sure you give the correct lengths not the sticker lengths or it will cost you . lesson learned here. I wonder what other builders would have done though. don't know what ill do from now own but proline has great strings and ill say fair cs. by the way I was doing tis for free for a young boy that bow hunts with no father around. I lost more money but think its worth it. proline will be fair and make u a great string set. have 2 more here now for new sets and scratching my head. I did sell the others here for 45 bucks 2 days old in package what a deal...thanks for the half off it helped


Don't take this the wrong way since I think it's great you're helping the young guy out, but this was your fault for making assumptions on the bow. I think it's outstanding CS that Proline offered to give you half off the additional set when they had absolutely nothing to do with the mistake. They made the strings to the exact specs you sent them. They could've easily, and rightfully, charged you full price again. Kudos to Proline.


----------



## reezen11

Ned250 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way since I think it's great you're helping the young guy out, but this was your fault for making assumptions on the bow. I think it's outstanding CS that Proline offered to give you half off the additional set when they had absolutely nothing to do with the mistake. They made the strings to the exact specs you sent them. They could've easily, and rightfully, charged you full price again. Kudos to Proline.


Thanks !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpecker57

I thank proline again for the half price. I have never and don't think anyone here takes strings off and measure them before odering. I might start now though.anyway I put the modules on today and waiting for the new prolines . have a hoyt charger and another zcam hoyt here today for strings. wonder if sticker is right.i told the owners to get the strings and ill install them. seems safer. I did measure the fuse string set on a hoyt today 3 yrs old and was just one sixteenth to long. not bad for factory.serving was tight. I am sure the young man will be happy with his bow with proper dl and good strings. thanks for letn me vent, feel better already


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Last day of the email only contacting of Proline.


----------



## EnglishKev

tim waller said:


> I thank proline again for the half price. I have never and don't think anyone here takes strings off and measure them before odering. I might start now though.anyway I put the modules on today and waiting for the new prolines . have a hoyt charger and another zcam hoyt here today for strings. wonder if sticker is right.i told the owners to get the strings and ill install them. seems safer. I did measure the fuse string set on a hoyt today 3 yrs old and was just one sixteenth to long. not bad for factory.serving was tight. I am sure the young man will be happy with his bow with proper dl and good strings. thanks for letn me vent, feel better already


Over here, it is not uncommon for Hoyt bows to have had the cams/limbs swopped around.
I always check the string specs on the Hoyt website for the relevant cams rather than use the limb sticker info, saved me a couple of times.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning proliners surely some sweet color combos were sold during the sale lets see some of those colors.


----------



## ka30270

Will post em when I get em......


----------



## S.Wells

My ProLines are awesome!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ka30270 said:


> Will post em when I get em......


Sweet, what bow are you putting them on?


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello Everyone!!!

I know how bad it has been for us not having the phones going this week. It did actually extend further than what we thought for our updates. 

Originally we thought by Wednesday, but we just got it up and going this afternoon!

Miss Amanda has been working very hard to return all calls that have been made, and hopefully you have all been contacted or will soon.

We do apologize, this obviously was not prime time for this to be done, but it did have to be.

We want to Thank EVERYONE!! for all the patience.

Please feel free to go ahead an call us at anytime @ 513-259-3738 as we will be in the office through Saturday as well now, to get a few things finished.

Thank you again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

It's always a good weekend joe.

Did some deer hunting yesterday and shot some dove this morning! And there is still Monday!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Have a good Labor Day! Remember work hard to play hard!


----------



## mathews xt 600

I'm ready to play hard... Come on Oct 5


----------



## *ProLine*

Hunting seasons are starting!!! And more to come!!!!!!!!

Great things at ProLine BowStrings!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

My season is only 2 weeks away can't wait.


----------



## RCR_III

Another great set of strings from ProLine!


----------



## Cdpkook132

RCR_III said:


> Another great set of strings from ProLine!
> View attachment 1754554


Those are sharp looking! Love the solids


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RCR_III said:


> Another great set of strings from ProLine!
> View attachment 1754554


Those look awesome. Are they solid blue with black servings?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope to get some pictures of my new Prolines this weekend. OD green and white with black servings.


----------



## RCR_III

Those look awesome. Are they solid blue with black servings?[/QUOTE]

Thanks, they're solid blue with blue servings.


----------



## RCR_III

Cdpkook132 said:


> Those are sharp looking! Love the solids


Thanks, I hadn't ever had a set of solids but I've seen some lately that looked great and wanted to try it out.


----------



## tripleb2431

Better pics to come but finally got my strings put on had issue with my roller gaurd here's my flo green with black streak


----------



## hotrod26

Call Amanda today and order your Proline strings for hunting season! Shoot the best strings out there!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

tripleb2431 said:


> Better pics to come but finally got my strings put on had issue with my roller gaurd here's my flo green with black streak
> View attachment 1756074


Those look great.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season is almost here.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ahh!! What an awesome week!

We have been bombarded, trying to get caught up. We had a great week with doing so. After next week, I believe were going to be to shorter build times.

Right now. 5-7 business days.

Thank you everyone!!

513-259-3738

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Flo yellow and black 
Spot on specs right out of the package










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look good, did you install them for some one or did you get an elite?


----------



## Woodpecker57

how long are you waiting for your proline strings. mine was ordered 8- 19 and still waiting. season getting close here..love their strings but this is slower than normal.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Those look good, did you install them for some one or did you get an elite?


Installed for a customer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

tim waller said:


> how long are you waiting for your proline strings. mine was ordered 8- 19 and still waiting. season getting close here..love their strings but this is slower than normal.


Have you called to check status ??
513-259-3738


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpecker57

I have called and emailed. no answer.i have bought a lot of strings from you and get them 5-7 days. figured u was swamped but this guy has been waiting a while. I told him how good the strings were but he is chomping at the bit.


----------



## reezen11

tim waller said:


> I have called and emailed. no answer.i have bought a lot of strings from you and get them 5-7 days. figured u was swamped but this guy has been waiting a while. I told him how good the strings were but he is chomping at the bit.


What's the string for and name ordered under ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpecker57

same name on post hoyt am35 3 cam


----------



## reezen11

tim waller said:


> same name on post hoyt am35 3 cam


I'm on it 
Will be in rich with you ASAP 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

tim waller said:


> same name on post hoyt am35 3 cam


They shipped Wednesday and you should have them by today if you don't let me know we will track it and find out where it is on Monday 
Thanks again
Forrest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431




----------



## bobstar

Ordered some red and flame 3 weeks ago still don't have them were for a destroyer what's going on ??


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for the pictures everyone!

Orders have been a little slow going out, due to high volume. This week we expect to be back to normal.

If you have a question about your order, please email or call us with your name, and bow information, so we can track the progress 

Thank you all!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the beginning to the seasons!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some good looking pics got added over the weekend.


----------



## *ProLine*

Everyone!!!

I just wanted to swing and say.. We are getting orders out literally as quick as we can while maintaining the superior quality that we are known for.

We have been helping with a few things for some individuals that have put our normal build times a touch behind. We are really looking to have this straightened out at the end of this week. 

We hope everyone is able to be patient during this time, as it is our busiest time, and we are working very hard to make everyone happy... Since that is the reason we are so busy in the first place 

Thank you all!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks for being loyal to the customer. It shows!


----------



## wpk

This is what I brought home this year with my ProLines 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting Congrats!


----------



## reezen11

wpk said:


> This is what I brought home this year with my ProLines
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 1759768
> View attachment 1759769


Awesome congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Congrats WPK!


----------



## wpk

Thanks guys it was a good year


----------



## Loudmouth879

Just wondering if the build time is still 5-7 days or if you guys caught up at all. Put a order in today and was just wondering when I could expect them


----------



## reezen11

build times will be back to normal by the first part of next week. we are getting caught up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Installed for a customer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was leaning that way, but figured I had to ask anyway.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Lets see some more pics! 

If you need help posting shoot them to me in email at [email protected]


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I keep forgetting the dang camera at home to show my od green/white strings.


----------



## wpk

I got two sets on order I will post pics when they come in


----------



## reezen11

I've got 3 more sets on order ! Pics to come soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowdoc302

I hope mine show up soon!


----------



## *ProLine*

Montana Wild's very own, Travis, with his first arrowed bull!








Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bobstar

Make sure you tell them you want your buss cable split on the yoke side served mine weren't bowtech destroyer other than that pretty nice id order more nice tight center serving and didn't notice any peep twisting


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Montana Wild's very own, Travis, with his first arrowed bull!
> View attachment 1764166
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is an awesome first bull! I would be happy with one half that size.


----------



## MichaelGentry

Whats the turn around time and do yall do 5 pc riggings for darton ds 3800 and dobyalk instalk speed nocks as per the mfg location

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## *ProLine*

Our turn around time is now at the 5-7 business days.

We were recently a little further out, but we are getting closer and closer as we speak 

We do 5 piece sets, and we use string sleeves in place of speed nock locations.

$85 Any bow, any colors, shipped 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hello Everyone!!!!

There has been a few things to come about with the liability with Speed nocks, as they are merely crimped on the strings. Being crimped on, rather than sliding on, they do have the possibility to come off. Even with Shrink tubing over them, they can fly right through it.

Some current events resulting in a shooter loosing all but 13% of his vision due to a dry fire of his bow, has caused a very high risk to continue to use speed nocks by all String manufactures. This liability, and safety, is not worth the risk of one of our customers becoming injured.

Recently, a great company, BowJax, came out with something called Speed Sleeves. Which are rubber sleeves that slide over the Strings end, and in position where you would like.
They come in a wide variety of colors, and are very simple to use.

Several String manufactures have been testing the speeds on a lot of bows, especially PSE since they use so many Speed nocks. The results are showing quite impressive on the side of the Speed Sleeves. They help with speed, and being made of rubber, do act as a silencer as well.

As of now, ProLine BowStrings will no longer offer Speed nocks, but we will offer all the colors of Speed Sleeves. 

A few of us will express some speeds that have been given as results, and a good friend of ours will also be showing some good pictures of the Sleeves. They look great!

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hmmm, I am going to have to look into those, I have a genetix I was getting ready to put speed nocks on after I installed the new strings I ordered from you but now I might have to use those speed sleeves.


----------



## *ProLine*

Give me a shout buddy, I'll get them out to you 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello everyone!!

Hate to do it!! But, ProLine BowStrings has a new Phone number.

Please give us a call @ 513-801-5984

Thank you ALL!!!

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Hate to do it!! But, ProLine BowStrings has a new Phone number.
> 
> Please give us a call @ 513-801-5984
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Don't forget to update your sig with the new number.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!! Done 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

Ready for the October 1st opener!! Wanna get these ProLines in the woods and shoot at something that isn't foam!!

Love my ProLines!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

We have been getting a countless number of pictures of Thousands upon thousands of our customers doing amazing in the woods across the country so far!!! Love seeing and hearing each one!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I hope to be able to give some success pics as well, if this rain moves out.


----------



## rook-e

Looking for some color pics, I have another PSE Domimator Max coming in red. Red is my least favorite color, completely dislike red. Anyway I am NOT buying new stabilizers and the ones I have are the orange end DCAP's, I need to make this bow somehow look good with orange stabs, so get creative guys/girls and show me some orange strings mixed with another LOUD color to make this thing "stand out" 
Thanks
Roy


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


>


Flame and silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Flame silver and blue streak


----------



## rook-e

I like the flame color but they need to be louder. 
Flame and ???
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Orange and Baby Blue?



*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


>


Flame and royal blue


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Flame yellow and black



Beentown said:


>


----------



## Cdpkook132

I love the baby blue color! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e

The flame and yellow is looking good.


----------



## hotrod26

Hunting season is here for some of us and fast approaching for others. Call Amanda or Shannon and order your set of Proline strings today!!


----------



## rook-e

Any other ideas??


----------



## *ProLine*

I have a combo... Even though you don't like red.. Just give it a look  This is on my personal bow now.


----------



## rook-e

All those look great! 
How about my usual 3 color combo in flame orange, yellow and purple OR flame, yellow and baby blue?? Those should be pretty loud.


----------



## *ProLine*

2nd one, Flame/Yellow/Baby blue, would look great!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

*ProLine* said:


> 2nd one, Flame/Yellow/Baby blue, would look great!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


 Sounds good, clear serving and .019 Halo center serving. 
I'll order some tonight through my pro shop. 
Thanks


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Sounds good, clear serving and .019 Halo center serving.
> I'll order some tonight through my pro shop.
> Thanks


Those will turn out great. Going on a pse? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Sounds good, clear serving and .019 Halo center serving.
> I'll order some tonight through my pro shop.
> Thanks


Definitely a unique combo can't wait to see some pics of it.


----------



## rook-e

Yes Colin, for another Dominator. I didn't get a chance to order yesterday and today my oldest turns 13 so I will order them on Friday now. 
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## rook-e

Oh, and I'll want the new speed nocks as well.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Yes Colin, for another Dominator. I didn't get a chance to order yesterday and today my oldest turns 13 so I will order them on Friday now.
> Thanks for the help guys!


Tell him happy birthday. The strings are going to turn out great.... Not so sure on the bow hahaha! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Here is first (and last) Proline string done for me. Loose strands at brace and a serving was missing.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Well that's not good. I am not sure what's happening lately at proline. These issues should not be getting through QC let alone packed up and shipped. Shoot them an email and they will get a replacement out to you ASAP. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Cdpkook132 said:


> Well that's not good. I am not sure what's happening lately at proline. These issues should not be getting through QC let alone packed up and shipped. Shoot them an email and they will get a replacement out to you ASAP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Not interested - this happened earlier this year and I wanted a refund. They would not give me one - really stupid policy.


----------



## Predator

Here's the abbreviated version of the story. From the time I inquired and then ordered it took over a month to get the strings/cables. By then my bow had already arrived and I was a bit irritated with the huge delay and terrible communication regarding the delays. I finally got the set and went to put it on the bow and discovered the lose strands (between servings, at brace - as pictured) which obviously wasn't shootable and also that they hadn't installed the string stop serving in accordance with specs. Between the delay and the shoddy work I decided to order from a competitor (JBK in that case) and send the Proline back for a refund. The JBK strings came in within a few days and were outstanding quality. Proline, on the other hand, refused to refund me (they did fix the string but it was too late at that point - I actually tried to sell them on AT at a deep discount and couldn't even get anyone to buy them).

Some time later I, along with a number of other people, made a comment about a bad experience with Proline on a thread here on AT. Joe came on the thread and said he was concerned about customer service blah blah and that he was going to PM each of us to get more info on our concerns so that he could make it right. He PM'd me and I described my situation (in case he forgot) in a very respectful manner and he didn't even give me the courtesy to respond. I guess he wasn't that concerned about customer service after all.

I will never buy stuff from Proline again and will continue to mention concerns with the product here on AT. If he would have refunded me the $70 I would have been done with it and chalked it up to a mistake by a company that at least has good customer service. Instead, I've now heard LOTs of stories about such mistakes and they clearly don't have good customer service.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello Predator,

Not exactly sure of the story, details and such. I do see the picture, which shows obvious strands out.

I know that strings don't go through our process and come out looking like that, with out some sort of explanation. I realize it can be frustrating, as it is for both sides. As I said, I am not sure of all the details, as if it were installed by you, pro shop, or what not. I do see the string has a lot of twist out of it, as I do know our twist ratio. And I also notice that your stock cables our still on in that picture, so I would assume the string was untwisted to get your bow where it originally was, before installing the cables, which is most likely the reason for untwisting the string.
But I would also have to assume that the string that was stock, may have stretched, and along with the cables...So untwisting that string to make it fit the cables, usually is not the right thing to do, when installing a full set. As the previous set could have had quite a few length issues.

As I said, I do really understand your frustration, its just as frustrating for us, that I can promise you.

I am not defending the issue at all, just stating an option, possibly another side of the story than what is wrote.

We are known for extremely well built products, and amazing customer service.

I know the warranty issue can be frustrating as well, but we do have to protect our self. We need to be sure of the situation, rather than just sending out pieces when ever someone wants. We need to be able to verify it.
Once again, its just as frustrating to us, I do promise.

Here this week actually, we have received a few negative comments, mostly from long times ago, and the customers that have never allowed us to make the situation correct. I have offered new free sets, as it really does not sit well with me knowing that a customer paid for something, and did not get what they paid for.
All I can do in this situation, is offer you the product you paid for, and speak to you on a personal level from ProLine BowStrings.

I know we all get caught up in things sometimes, and not want to talk things out, and come to a valid solution. But I promise if you talk to me, talk things out, with respect on both sides, our customers always get the offer to be taken care of.

During the peak time of the year, we see these post, and we do take it all in, and learn from it.. as that is our only path to growth, learn from our mistakes.

I promise to everyone, that ProLine BowStrings would not be where it is today, if it were not for the feedback we receive. We have grown leaps and bounds over the years, in quality and physically as well. The tens of thousands of customers that we deal with, continue to support us and our great products, and we will strive to make each product that much better off of your feedback.

I noticed that you spoke of spreading the word here on AT, and that is your choice. You have the right to post what you would like. I of course would rather you speak to me instead, and help us work through this situation, along with a chance to prove ourselves, as we have not with you as of yet, we have failed to service you correctly.

All I can do, is offer my sincerity in what I write here on these forums, speak to our customers, and do what I can. That is really my only option, offer to make it right with you. If you do not choose to, that is still all I can do, is to try. And I will, I will try to do everything in my ability to make you a happy customer.

Thank you all,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Predator, 

I sent you a Pm as well... this is eating away at me, I can't apologize enough... I'm just so very sorry, and want to do anything I can for you.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine Customers/ Supporters/Non-Supporters/ EVERYONE!!!

We really do Love what we do here. We strive to do the absolute best that we can.

At times, we have dropped the ball...But we always pick it right up, and go full force.

We are who we are now days, thanks to each and everyone of you that has been in contact with ProLine BowStrings over the years.

Over the years, I have slowly transitioned from my over seeing position with ProLine BowStrings, and at times it is great, but sometimes I have to jump in, kick some butt and make things happen.

My promise has always been to try our hardest, and we are. I take this very personally, as I have had the opportunity to speak with many of you over the years, make friendships, and have enjoyed every second of it!

Some of the feedback we have received this past week.....Well, I'm quite Pissed to be honest. Pardon that language.
So I do promise that I am here to kick butt, and be better than we were yesterday. I know I can not change what has happened on some of the balls dropped over the years, except learn from it, and provide better to each of you. And that is exactly what I am going to be doing.

If any of you need me, I am here, PM me.. Email me [email protected]

Thank you ALL!!! I really do appreciate and Love everyone for all that has been done for ProLine BowStrings 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Predator

Joe,

Thanks for the response.

With all due respect, your indication that this may be an installation issue is way off base. It was a string construction issue period.

I do all of my own tuning and string installation and I'm very experienced with it. The bow in question was a Hoyt Spyder Turbo. You see the stock cables on it because I first installed the string in the press and noticed what appeared to be loose strands before I even installed the cables so I relaxed the press to put the bow back to brace and confirmed the issue existed (and then took a picture of it). I installed the string exactly as is out of the package. I NEVER start twisting or I twisting strings or cables until I get everything installed. I will then adjust to get close to spec and then will further adjust as part of the tuning process. I never got to any of these steps because it became obvious as soon as I put the string on the bow that it was defective in its construction.

You need to "protect yourself"? How about protecting your customer? You were very sure of the situation. When I sent it back you admitted (in the letter written by I think her name is Amanda or something similar) that it was improperly constructed and you did fix the loose strand issue and add the missing serving but you refused to refund my money which I was clear was the remedy I was seeking (already had a new set of strings for the bow so another set did me no good).

Joe, I held off saying anything on AT for quite some time. When I made my first very vague comment about concerns with Proline on a thread here on AT you PM'd me and I tried to "talk it out" with you but you completely ignored my PM. What more do you want me to do. I'm sorry but there was an undeniable product quality issue here and an undeniable customer service issue here. I feel like I've handled this appropriately but don't feel like there has been reciprocation. I happily brag up vendors or companies when they did a good job (including many here on AT) and it takes a fair amount for me to be critical of a small business like yours but I think given my experience with your business it's perfectly appropriate to warn others who are seeking advice on string makers or your product specifically.

You no doubt have many happy customers and you may well have the intent to be customer focused (businesses that aren't almost never survive) but you've got a lot of work to do to get to the level I would expect from a business that's going to get my hard earned money. And your policy on no refunds, under any circumstances, is just plain bad business (and I'm an executive in a Fortune 500 business so I know a little bit about this stuff). I can understand you not giving refunds out just because someone decides they don't want the product. But under circumstances like mine you need to recognize that the quality issues were your own and recognize the frustration of the customer and do what's right and give the refund. Not doing so is penny wise, pound foolish. If I'd have gotten my money back it would have been "end of story" for me, guaranteed. As it is, I can almost assure you that you've lost enough string orders to pay for that refund multiple times over because people read comments on bad experiences and bad customer service and go in another direction quickly.


----------



## *ProLine*

Predator,

Just so we are clear, I was only throwing an option out, from what I saw in the picture. That is all I was able to go by.

I am not here to argue at all, not even for a moment. I am hear to correct any and all issues. If I dropped the ball, I fully accept all responsibility. 

As said, all I can do is to try to communicate with you on this, and go from there.

I really do hope we can talk.. I have left my information above.

Thank you for the feedback Predator, it truly is greatly appreciated.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine Customers/ Supporters/Non-Supporters/ EVERYONE!!!
> 
> We really do Love what we do here. We strive to do the absolute best that we can.
> 
> At times, we have dropped the ball...But we always pick it right up, and go full force.
> 
> We are who we are now days, thanks to each and everyone of you that has been in contact with ProLine BowStrings over the years.
> 
> Over the years, I have slowly transitioned from my over seeing position with ProLine BowStrings, and at times it is great, but sometimes I have to jump in, kick some butt and make things happen.
> 
> My promise has always been to try our hardest, and we are. I take this very personally, as I have had the opportunity to speak with many of you over the years, make friendships, and have enjoyed every second of it!
> 
> Some of the feedback we have received this past week.....Well, I'm quite Pissed to be honest. Pardon that language.
> So I do promise that I am here to kick butt, and be better than we were yesterday. I know I can not change what has happened on some of the balls dropped over the years, except learn from it, and provide better to each of you. And that is exactly what I am going to be doing.
> 
> If any of you need me, I am here, PM me.. Email me [email protected]
> 
> Thank you ALL!!! I really do appreciate and Love everyone for all that has been done for ProLine BowStrings
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Please read this everyone, please...

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Predator

Joe,

I received your PM and will respond and/or call you.

I am happy to see the concern expressed in the words you've typed in this thread but interested to see how it will actually play out. 

You say that you will do "everything in your power" to make me a "happy customer". Unfortunately it's probably too late for me to be a "happy customer" in this situation. I would have been a "happy customer" had the strings been done correctly the first time and would have been a relatively happy customer had you refunded my order when first asked. When neither happened the "happy customer" goal sort of went down the drain. When you later inquired via PM regarding my concerns I thought there was hope that you might actually rectify the situation but when I never got a response anything even remotely close to "happy customer" was forever lost.

Sometimes you have to set your sights on a goal that is reasonably attainable and sometimes that means simply bringing a disgruntled/unhappy customer back to at least a neutral position as a starting point (so they are at least not a detractor to your business) and then slowly go from there with the hopes that said customer witnesses your improvements over time and possibly, just possibly, gives you another shot at some point in the future.

The reality, which you may not want to hear, is that the only way you will be able to rectify my situation is a full refund. I don't even own the bow in question any more (sold it with the JBK strings on it) and have no need for strings on the bows I currently own (plus I have several string builders here on AT that I trust wholeheartedly as they've made me a "very happy customer"). You say you'll do "anything in your power" - well, it's clearly within your power to rectify my situation (policy or no policy). I feel like this is either going to be another inflection point in your business or you are simply going to continue on the same trajectory (with the same concerns remaining). You have referenced the growth of your business and clearly you've made changes over time to fuel or support that growth (be it staffing, production processes, advertising, sponsorships, working capital management etc). You need to make changes to succeed - growth can kill you if not properly managed (ie expansion of staff and pressure to fill orders can lead to quality issues if you aren't REALLY careful with QC). I think a go forward policy of generally not offering refunds except in unusual circumstances and/or at the discretion of the owner is perfectly reasonable. A policy of no refunds whatsoever is absolutely foolish. I would think it would be a rare occasion (especially if you get your QC in order) that you'd have to provide a refund (and I think you are smart enough to recognize when some idiot is just trying to jerk you around) and the few you do offer will be WELL WORTH it in the long run. In my case it has nothing to do with the money (I spend $70-80 like it's nothing - sad actually and not trying to brag at all - but that amount is meaningful to many people - they can't afford to drop that kind of money and get nothing for it - in my case I've got more overpriced archery junk laying in my basement than some pro shops . For me this is strictly a matter of principle.

Look forward to catching up with you Joe.


----------



## *ProLine*

Predator,

VERY WELL stated.. 

When I say that I accept all responsibility, and also welcome ALL feedback, its a true statement. I really do. 

You are 100% correct, a change does need to be made. And, mark my words, it starts here.

The policy will be changed. You stated it very well, that my discretion should be good enough to know when and where to use the policy in its correct manner.

I am also, a man of my word, and when I say that I am willing to do what is within my power. That too is a true statement. 
The principal that you have stated, again, very much so correct. You paid ProLine BowStrings for a product, you did not get what you ordered(Correctly). Later, when I came to rectify a situation via a PM, I dropped the ball(I honestly don't remember, but I do take your word).

A full refund will be in affect, but I do hope that you allow me to do more than just that, because there is more than $70 in my power, and I told you I would do what is within my Power.

To say that this has not lit a fire under my Butt today, would be a lie, I am on fire...Which is a great thing... That is what brought me into this industry so hot, and made us to continue to where we stand.

Today, I thank you. Not for just bringing something to my attention... For teaching a lesson in a respective manner.. I'm never too old to learn something, and I'm always open to it. Today, Sir, a lesson has been taken, and learned. I realize that we need to change a few things, and it will be changed. 

I hope that we can catch up further, and I would really like to do more, as I stated.

Thank you again Predator

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



Predator said:


> Joe,
> 
> I received your PM and will respond and/or call you.
> 
> I am happy to see the concern expressed in the words you've typed in this thread but interested to see how it will actually play out.
> 
> You say that you will do "everything in your power" to make me a "happy customer". Unfortunately it's probably too late for me to be a "happy customer" in this situation. I would have been a "happy customer" had the strings been done correctly the first time and would have been a relatively happy customer had you refunded my order when first asked. When neither happened the "happy customer" goal sort of went down the drain. When you later inquired via PM regarding my concerns I thought there was hope that you might actually rectify the situation but when I never got a response anything even remotely close to "happy customer" was forever lost.
> 
> Sometimes you have to set your sights on a goal that is reasonably attainable and sometimes that means simply bringing a disgruntled/unhappy customer back to at least a neutral position as a starting point (so they are at least not a detractor to your business) and then slowly go from there with the hopes that said customer witnesses your improvements over time and possibly, just possibly, gives you another shot at some point in the future.
> 
> The reality, which you may not want to hear, is that the only way you will be able to rectify my situation is a full refund. I don't even own the bow in question any more (sold it with the JBK strings on it) and have no need for strings on the bows I currently own (plus I have several string builders here on AT that I trust wholeheartedly as they've made me a "very happy customer"). You say you'll do "anything in your power" - well, it's clearly within your power to rectify my situation (policy or no policy). I feel like this is either going to be another inflection point in your business or you are simply going to continue on the same trajectory (with the same concerns remaining). You have referenced the growth of your business and clearly you've made changes over time to fuel or support that growth (be it staffing, production processes, advertising, sponsorships, working capital management etc). You need to make changes to succeed - growth can kill you if not properly managed (ie expansion of staff and pressure to fill orders can lead to quality issues if you aren't REALLY careful with QC). I think a go forward policy of generally not offering refunds except in unusual circumstances and/or at the discretion of the owner is perfectly reasonable. A policy of no refunds whatsoever is absolutely foolish. I would think it would be a rare occasion (especially if you get your QC in order) that you'd have to provide a refund (and I think you are smart enough to recognize when some idiot is just trying to jerk you around) and the few you do offer will be WELL WORTH it in the long run. In my case it has nothing to do with the money (I spend $70-80 like it's nothing - sad actually and not trying to brag at all - but that amount is meaningful to many people - they can't afford to drop that kind of money and get nothing for it - in my case I've got more overpriced archery junk laying in my basement than some pro shops . For me this is strictly a matter of principle.
> 
> Look forward to catching up with you Joe.


----------



## Predator

Joe,

Just sent you a quick PM likely as you were typing this.

I'm very happy to hear your response and have a lot of respect for your willingness to listen rather than dig your heels in as many would do. With your attitude and flexibility I have no doubt you'll be successful in this venture going forward. I have to admit I was skeptical as to how committed you really were to quality and customer service but I think you've adequately demonstrated here that you are clearly committed to taking this to a new level going forward. Of course the proof will be in the pudding so you've got to live up to it but based on your passion around this topic I suspect you will.

I had thought about the possible rectification of this issue (were it to happen) earlier and I know we haven't discussed this yet individually but I hope you don't mind me throwing this out here. It was important to me that you actually offered to send a refund on this but I had decided that should you step up to do so (and address the policy) that I didn't actually want you to send me the money (as stated, I can live without it). Instead I'd like to donate my refund to someone else in the form of you making a set of strings/cables for them (essentially paid for by me). I'd prefer for it to be someone that might be a little more limited financially but i suppose that could be hard to identify. Perhaps you could have people that are reading this thread PM you and recommend or nominate someone they know who either has an existing bow in need of threads or a new bow that could use them (aftermarket is always better than stock). Assuming you are agreeable to this I'll leave it to you to figure out how to do this (it would be cool of you shared pics of them etc when complete - try to talk them into some cool colors). If you don't like that plan PM me and we'll figure something out but I think you get my intent here.

Thanks again for your responsiveness on this matter.


----------



## *ProLine*

Predator,

The idea is perfect, and very nice of you to say the least.

I believe many reading this will be able to learn a lot from both sides here actually, on several topics. 

I can start a thread stating what we are doing, and can pull the plan together with that. Helping others is a very nice gesture, and I am sure they will appreciate it as well.

You have honestly made this into a great thing, and I commend you for doing so. 

I will add the Link here once the Thread is started, so all can go to the Link.

I hope we can continue into further conversation as well, I would really like to continue here and hear anything else that may help.

Thank you very much for everything, the respect, the lessons, and the great gesture to help others. You sir, are greatly appreciated.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Predator,
> 
> VERY WELL stated..
> 
> When I say that I accept all responsibility, and also welcome ALL feedback, its a true statement. I really do.
> 
> You are 100% correct, a change does need to be made. And, mark my words, it starts here.
> 
> The policy will be changed. You stated it very well, that my discretion should be good enough to know when and where to use the policy in its correct manner.
> 
> I am also, a man of my word, and when I say that I am willing to do what is within my power. That too is a true statement.
> The principal that you have stated, again, very much so correct. You paid ProLine BowStrings for a product, you did not get what you ordered(Correctly). Later, when I came to rectify a situation via a PM, I dropped the ball(I honestly don't remember, but I do take your word).
> 
> A full refund will be in affect, but I do hope that you allow me to do more than just that, because there is more than $70 in my power, and I told you I would do what is within my Power.
> 
> To say that this has not lit a fire under my Butt today, would be a lie, I am on fire...Which is a great thing... That is what brought me into this industry so hot, and made us to continue to where we stand.
> 
> Today, I thank you. Not for just bringing something to my attention... For teaching a lesson in a respective manner.. I'm never too old to learn something, and I'm always open to it. Today, Sir, a lesson has been taken, and learned. I realize that we need to change a few things, and it will be changed.
> 
> I hope that we can catch up further, and I would really like to do more, as I stated.
> 
> Thank you again Predator
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


i can speak from pure experience that joe is a stand up guy... 
ive dealt with him for years now. hes came a long way in the business and has a great business developed. but i must say there are times when private messages are sent and he doesnt respond to them. i know fully why though. when you receive hundreds of messages in a few days its hard to keep track of all of them. i know this because when the phones were down just a couple weeks ago i became literally flooded with messages asking how to order and when will the phones be back up etc. i had a hard time keeping up with them all and that was just over the course of a weekend 
that being said the best thing to do is call and if no answer leave a message they WILL return your call providing you leave a contact number.
​if by chance you dont receive a call back feel free to send me a mesage here and i will get thru to them and get you taken care of..


----------



## reezen11

Predator said:


> Joe,
> 
> Just sent you a quick PM likely as you were typing this.
> 
> I'm very happy to hear your response and have a lot of respect for your willingness to listen rather than dig your heels in as many would do. With your attitude and flexibility I have no doubt you'll be successful in this venture going forward. I have to admit I was skeptical as to how committed you really were to quality and customer service but I think you've adequately demonstrated here that you are clearly committed to taking this to a new level going forward. Of course the proof will be in the pudding so you've got to live up to it but based on your passion around this topic I suspect you will.
> 
> I had thought about the possible rectification of this issue (were it to happen) earlier and I know we haven't discussed this yet individually but I hope you don't mind me throwing this out here. It was important to me that you actually offered to send a refund on this but I had decided that should you step up to do so (and address the policy) that I didn't actually want you to send me the money (as stated, I can live without it). Instead I'd like to donate my refund to someone else in the form of you making a set of strings/cables for them (essentially paid for by me). I'd prefer for it to be someone that might be a little more limited financially but i suppose that could be hard to identify. Perhaps you could have people that are reading this thread PM you and recommend or nominate someone they know who either has an existing bow in need of threads or a new bow that could use them (aftermarket is always better than stock). Assuming you are agreeable to this I'll leave it to you to figure out how to do this (it would be cool of you shared pics of them etc when complete - try to talk them into some cool colors). If you don't like that plan PM me and we'll figure something out but I think you get my intent here.
> 
> Thanks again for your responsiveness on this matter.


awesome some free threads !!!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

It's rare (especially on this forum) to actually hear both sides of the story, it's been interesting to see you guys work this out. I think Joe has learned a lot from hearing this and Predator you seem like a very stand up guy. We all make mistakes. The great people learn and correct from the mistakes they made.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's rare (especially on this forum) to actually hear both sides of the story, it's been interesting to see you guys work this out. I think Joe has learned a lot from hearing this and Predator you seem like a very stand up guy. We all make mistakes. The great people learn and correct from the mistakes they made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Cdpkook132!!!

I am sure it has been quite interesting to see both sides. I think a lot can be learned from today. 

I believe we can all take something from the above conversations. 

Thank you again, to everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Tony219er

rook-e said:


> Any other ideas??


Flame and flo yellow look great together....looks like fire in a way. That flame/flo yellow&black stripe look fantastic...maybe flame/flo yellow/black pin stripe, black servings to make it POP.


----------



## *ProLine*

Tony219er said:


> Flame and flo yellow look great together....looks like fire in a way. That flame/flo yellow&black stripe look fantastic...maybe flame/flo yellow/black pin stripe, black servings to make it POP.


Anddddd BOOM! Tony219er in the house with a great color combo!

Thanks Tony

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Just wanted to show a few bows off, with a few colors of the speed sleeves. I posted one pic, but I put a few more together in the same.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Breathn

*ProLine* said:


> Just wanted to show a few bows off, with a few colors of the speed sleeves. I posted one pic, but I put a few more together in the same.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


looking good buddy...I see you like evos..lol


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, oh my Evo's.... 7- 2011 models, 12 -2012 models, and 13 -of the 2013 models....!!!! Still have them all, not getting rid of any. All time favorite bow, with a few modifications...  ha ha ha

I'll dress a few of the others soon too... 

I have a 2012 that needs re done... Know a pse guru!? Lol

Thanks buddy, hope to hear more from ya, been a while

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Rod Savini

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, oh my Evo's.... 7- 2011 models, 12 -2012 models, and 13 -of the 2013 models....!!!! Still have them all, not getting rid of any. All time favorite bow, with a few modifications...  ha ha ha
> 
> I'll dress a few of the others soon too...
> 
> I have a 2012 that needs re done... Know a pse guru!? Lol
> 
> Thanks buddy, hope to hear more from ya, been a while
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


You have 33 evos?? You should be set for life with those bows!


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## rook-e

Holy cow! Are you serious?? I thought that at 8 bows for a family of four was a lot! 
I've recently slimmed down to 5 bows and that seems like a lot still.


----------



## JHENS87

all 3 look great on the evo's, I really like the ones on the right(Pink,blue,gray it looks), but they just arent quite bright enough. needs either yellow or flo green instead of the gray/silver lol


----------



## Breathn

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, oh my Evo's.... 7- 2011 models, 12 -2012 models, and 13 -of the 2013 models....!!!! Still have them all, not getting rid of any. All time favorite bow, with a few modifications...  ha ha ha
> 
> I'll dress a few of the others soon too...
> 
> I have a 2012 that needs re done... Know a pse guru!? Lol
> 
> Thanks buddy, hope to hear more from ya, been a while
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


wow..i thought I had a few..lol I think your set
I do know a pse guy..name is tom..he is a string guy on here..one of best ive seen...:shade:


----------



## *ProLine*

I'll line them up for a picture soon ;-)

They are all as a trophy...

First Bison, First Mule deer, First black bear, Biggest whitetail, Etc etc.. they have been noted next to the mounts.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, oh my Evo's.... 7- 2011 models, 12 -2012 models, and 13 -of the 2013 models....!!!! Still have them all, not getting rid of any. All time favorite bow, with a few modifications...  ha ha ha
> 
> I'll dress a few of the others soon too...
> 
> I have a 2012 that needs re done... Know a pse guru!? Lol
> 
> Thanks buddy, hope to hear more from ya, been a while
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That's a little over the top Joe. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> I'll line them up for a picture soon ;-)
> 
> They are all as a trophy...
> 
> First Bison, First Mule deer, First black bear, Biggest whitetail, Etc etc.. they have been noted next to the mounts.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Have you killed 2 animals with that same bow? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, oh my Evo's.... 7- 2011 models, 12 -2012 models, and 13 -of the 2013 models....!!!! Still have them all, not getting rid of any. All time favorite bow, with a few modifications...  ha ha ha
> 
> I'll dress a few of the others soon too...
> 
> I have a 2012 that needs re done... Know a pse guru!? Lol
> 
> Thanks buddy, hope to hear more from ya, been a while
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Yeip you got me beat, I don't think I will try and top that any time soon lol.


----------



## reezen11

Installed a set of flo yellow and black yesterday but forgot to take pics before it left 
2011 Hoyt carbon element with # 2 fuel cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Joe, you are out of control with all those Evos. 

It was a close call for me between the Evo Max and the DNA but I went with the DNA. If the Evo used the forged aircraft aluminum to get a lighter bow like the DNA (so I can put more weight on stabs where I want it) I probably would have gone with the Evo. Looks like, based on the 2014 PSE threads there may no longer be a bow named the Evo. ???


----------



## widow maker 223

New strings and new home made stabilizer


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good!!!!!!!!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Got some more to share








Black and brown clear end servings on a Mathews drenalin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Blue and silver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!


*ProLine* said:


> Just wanted to show a few bows off, with a few colors of the speed sleeves. I posted one pic, but I put a few more together in the same.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Starring Monday.... Orders that are placed, will be shipped within 3-5 business days.

We are working hard to cut our turnaround times. 

Thank you!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Its been a great weekend!!! Setting up a GaZillion Treestands on my personal farms!! Season starts soon!! 

Hope everyone is doing good so far!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ex-wolverine

You guys are killing me...send a couple of those evos my way...

Looking good Joe

Thanks for the props John




Breathn said:


> wow..i thought I had a few..lol I think your set
> I do know a pse guy..name is tom..he is a string guy on here..one of best ive seen...:shade:





Breathn said:


> looking good buddy...I see you like evos..lol





*ProLine* said:


> I have a combo... Even though you don't like red.. Just give it a look  This is on my personal bow now.


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, if I send them your way, Do I get new strings and returned? hahaha!

Two great guys there folks, Tom and John are top notch.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



ex-wolverine said:


> You guys are killing me...send a couple of those evos my way...
> 
> Looking good Joe
> 
> Thanks for the props John


----------



## ex-wolverine

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, if I send them your way, Do I get new strings and returned? hahaha!
> 
> Two great guys there folks, Tom and John are top notch.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Sounds like a deal if I get to keep the bows 

Love the Evo's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rook-e

Well, I didn't get a chance to order on Friday due to the fact that I forgot I had to work at the shop on Friday. 
This isn't such a bad thing though, I thought I was settled on color combo but I'm not. 
I may just have to wait until this red bow gets here on Thursday and I can see it with orange stabilizers on it in person.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know what its like trying to decide on bow string colors.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is starting their week out great!!!!

Thank you all!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Loudmouth879

Got my new string today for a 2011 Diamond fugitive went with the red/black. It looks great on the bow! Will post picks later. Joe just wanted to let you know that on my string the center serving is 1/2" (a half inch) too low. If you do another string for a diamond fugitive in the future I would move the center serving up towards the idler wheel 1/2" because there is a lot more on the bottom of the arrow than on top. Just a suggestion!


----------



## scott*devin

Flame and pink

Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Loudmouth879 said:


> Got my new string today for a 2011 Diamond fugitive went with the red/black. It looks great on the bow! Will post picks later. Joe just wanted to let you know that on my string the center serving is 1/2" (a half inch) too low. If you do another string for a diamond fugitive in the future I would move the center serving up towards the idler wheel 1/2" because there is a lot more on the bottom of the arrow than on top. Just a suggestion!



I have bought 4 sets of Proline strings and overall they are very good strings, none had peep rotation which is the thing that worries me most. Of the 4 sets none were served correctly, might be something Joe can take a look at.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will have to measure mine, but so far I think they have been right. I have never had an issue with them yet so I haven't measured mine.


----------



## Unibuck

:banana::thumbs_up:lol3:


AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have bought 4 sets of Proline strings and overall they are very good strings, none had peep rotation which is the thing that worries me most. Of the 4 sets none were served correctly, might be something Joe can take a look at.


----------



## *ProLine*

Boom!!!

That is all 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

We are taking Pre-Orders for T-Shirts. Our order is expected to arrive next Week. If we run out of your size, we do have another order expected in about two weeks. So we should get everyone taken care of asap 

$18 Shipped. Paypal, or Credit card over the Phone. Just need to know what size, and how many 

Here is the sample of the Front, and the Back









Thank you All!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You can put me down for one Joe. Size large


----------



## Cdpkook132

Any additional colors? I'll be taking 2 (XXL)


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Hey Joe, would you happen to have a pic of maybe pink, baby blue, yellow, and flo green? And is it possible to choose what colors go on what side of the yoke? And the t-shirts look awesome, I'll have to order one once I order some strings


----------



## sues

Are you going do any Polo Shirts


----------



## RCR_III

Hey Joe, I'll take 1 in size Large.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The more I look at the shirt the more I want one.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys, 

If you want a shirt, be sure to email me!!! We have a ton of orders for them now!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ok I sent an email.


----------



## Cdpkook132

[email protected]
This is the last email Joe mentioned.

Email sent 

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!

Email me at [email protected]

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Just talked to Shannon and paid for my shirts. Woot! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got mine ordered as well.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!!! 

We have had quite a ramp of shirt orders!! Were going ahead and putting another order in.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Hopefully i am on the list somewhere for some attire !!
I want a hoodie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> We are taking Pre-Orders for T-Shirts. Our order is expected to arrive next Week. If we run out of your size, we do have another order expected in about two weeks. So we should get everyone taken care of asap
> 
> $18 Shipped. Paypal, or Credit card over the Phone. Just need to know what size, and how many
> 
> Here is the sample of the Front, and the Back
> 
> View attachment 1770382
> 
> 
> Thank you All!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Lets keep these in view


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Hopefully i am on the list somewhere for some attire !!
> I want a hoodie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winter is coming! Keep the options coming joe! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/27/hy8yteny.jpg[/IMG
2nd year with the same strings and they are spot on , haven't touched them since I installed them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/27/hy8yteny.jpg[/IMG
> 2nd year with the same strings and they are spot on , haven't touched them since I installed them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I have several strings that are a year old, but I usually get the itch to change up the colors before I ever come close to wearing them out.


----------



## *ProLine*

I would like to give a big shout out to "REEZEN11" on here, aka, Forrest.

As many know, he has became my right hand man here on AT, and other forums as well. To be honest, I could not keep up with everything if it were not for him.

He started out as a great customer, and has become a great friend. I truly could not ask for more.

I just wanted to give a Personal shout out to him, as him being in NY and myself in Indiana, we can only communicate through phone and internet. Hard to show him just how much we do appreciate his hard work he does for us.

Please Everyone, give a big shout out to Forrest when you can. 

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks Forrest! You have helped me out on numerous occasions as well! I tip my hat and will shoot a few arrows for ya this weekend! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Your the man Forrest!


----------



## squid77

Much thanks to Proline! Got a set of strings today to fix a problem I had with ANOTHER string maker that never delivered anything after being paid to do so. After that incident that started three years ago I purchased a few sets from Proline and have been more than happy with their strings. I was pleasently surprised when my strings arrived from the "unknown" maker and they were prolines! Great strings, great company, great people at Proline, Thanks for making something right that wasn't even your fault.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Outdoor state championships have begun! Shot a 314 at 90m. The wind was pretty strong this morning. Looking to pick up some more points at 70m.




Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

squid77 said:


> Much thanks to Proline! Got a set of strings today to fix a problem I had with ANOTHER string maker that never delivered anything after being paid to do so. After that incident that started three years ago I purchased a few sets from Proline and have been more than happy with their strings. I was pleasently surprised when my strings arrived from the "unknown" maker and they were prolines! Great strings, great company, great people at Proline, Thanks for making something right that wasn't even your fault.


Thank you!!!!

We were extremely happy to be in the position to help!!! 

We truly appreciate everyone's support!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> Outdoor state championships have begun! Shot a 314 at 90m. The wind was pretty strong this morning. Looking to pick up some more points at 70m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> I would like to give a big shout out to "REEZEN11" on here, aka, Forrest.
> 
> As many know, he has became my right hand man here on AT, and other forums as well. To be honest, I could not keep up with everything if it were not for him.
> 
> He started out as a great customer, and has become a great friend. I truly could not ask for more.
> 
> I just wanted to give a Personal shout out to him, as him being in NY and myself in Indiana, we can only communicate through phone and internet. Hard to show him just how much we do appreciate his hard work he does for us.
> 
> Please Everyone, give a big shout out to Forrest when you can.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


THANKS!!!! Glad to a be a part of a great company and to have made some new great friends .
I've tried to post up some live from the field pictures but my signal is so poor here I can't get them to load at all. 
Pics were sent to joe via text message 
Everyone good luck this season and be safe out there .. 
Forrest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Get it!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


X 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Retry of in the field picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Cdpkook132 said:


> Outdoor state championships have begun! Shot a 314 at 90m. The wind was pretty strong this morning. Looking to pick up some more points at 70m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


He wind dropped of a little for 70m this afternoon, but the heat picked up! It was in the mid 90's. Shot a 332 at 70. That put me unconfirmed first place or second. The prolines were rock solid of course! I'll keep you posted for 50m and 30m tomorrow. Time to nap.

Forrest! Shoot a good one! I'll post up a pic from today a take more tomorrow 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Cool pics!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## dwagoner

Cdpkook132 said:


> Outdoor state championships have begun! Shot a 314 at 90m. The wind was pretty strong this morning. Looking to pick up some more points at 70m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


got a buddy thats in AZ and shot that today also, said there was some bit of wind making it pretty tough shooting also.


----------



## tenzing

Joe,
just to let you know that I wanted your company to make my strings and I had filled up the form in your site ( contact us ) and sent twice last month but in vain. There was no reply from you. I was and I am still disappointed with proline for not responding. Maybe you have too many orders in hand and even if you skip or miss one or two customers it does not make a difference to you right?


----------



## Cdpkook132

tenzing said:


> Joe,
> just to let you know that I wanted your company to make my strings and I had filled up the form in your site ( contact us ) and sent twice last month but in vain. There was no reply from you. I was and I am still disappointed with proline for not responding. Maybe you have too many orders in hand and even if you skip or miss one or two customers it does not make a difference to you right?


Send an email or call and you will get help ordering.

[email protected]


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

dwagoner said:


> got a buddy thats in AZ and shot that today also, said there was some bit of wind making it pretty tough shooting also.


Ya the first distance was windy. What's his name? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagoner

Steve Longshore....


----------



## Cdpkook132

Yep I know him as well. I met him this year at a 3D shoot. He shot a couple bales down from me this tournament. Real Good guy. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagoner

yeah his brother lives here by me and thats how i know him, from here and helped him with some bow stuff also. that shoot looks like fun...... none around here that i know of in socal area??? how was your guys wind today?????


----------



## Cdpkook132

Look up the duel in the desert.

Wind was great today. Slight breeze to knock off the heat and not enough to really push you around.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Live from the field 
Different stand today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Here's the outcome of today's events










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Here's the outcome of today's events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Congrats Forrest! Let's see the actual trophy pic 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

sent email via website on strings for my experience.


----------



## Cdpkook132

After 144 arrows this weekend it came down to 2 points. I shot a 1335 and came in second place. I was pretty happy with my shooting and learned a lot. I am still getting better every time I shoot. I'll post some more pics later. I couldn't have lost to a better guy either. Eric Bennett took first with some great shooting! 

Thanks Joe and Proline bowstrings. My strings were rock solid and the least of my worries this weekend. 

Another thanks to Roy (rook-e) and affordable stabilizer weights. It's always fun to shoot with ya and you also produce an excellent product! 

Thanks all! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!!! 

Great to hear!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



Cdpkook132 said:


> After 144 arrows this weekend it came down to 2 points. I shot a 1335 and came in second place. I was pretty happy with my shooting and learned a lot. I am still getting better every time I shoot. I'll post some more pics later. I couldn't have lost to a better guy either. Eric Bennett took first with some great shooting!
> 
> Thanks Joe and Proline bowstrings. My strings were rock solid and the least of my worries this weekend.
> 
> Another thanks to Roy (rook-e) and affordable stabilizer weights. It's always fun to shoot with ya and you also produce an excellent product!
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Forrest Shot Yogi!!!!!!! 

Awesome Forest!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



reezen11 said:


> Here's the outcome of today's events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Sending a PM to you now... Not sure how we could have missed the emails. We have never had a problem with the email system.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



tenzing said:


> Joe,
> just to let you know that I wanted your company to make my strings and I had filled up the form in your site ( contact us ) and sent twice last month but in vain. There was no reply from you. I was and I am still disappointed with proline for not responding. Maybe you have too many orders in hand and even if you skip or miss one or two customers it does not make a difference to you right?


----------



## *ProLine*

Photos from Ohio's Opening weekend! Saw a lot of deer, but decided not to take anything! 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Another collage I done while going through Photos!! This was from Turkey season... Few of the birds..

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Here's the outcome of today's events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats looks like you had a better weekend then me, I hauled scrap steel and fencing from the yard all weekend not much hunting done.


----------



## tenzing

*ProLine* said:


> Sending a PM to you now... Not sure how we could have missed the emails. We have never had a problem with the email system.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Hi Joe,
Thank you for your concern.I guess it was a technical problem regarding you not receiving the order from me.I really appreciate your gesture. I have already ordered my strings.Next time I surely would love to try your strings out.I like your sincerity and genuineness and I respect it.I wish you success.


----------



## tenzing

*pm replied*

Joe I have replied your pm.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to give us a call to get your orders in! 

513-801-5984

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> After 144 arrows this weekend it came down to 2 points. I shot a 1335 and came in second place. I was pretty happy with my shooting and learned a lot. I am still getting better every time I shoot. I'll post some more pics later. I couldn't have lost to a better guy either. Eric Bennett took first with some great shooting!
> 
> Thanks Joe and Proline bowstrings. My strings were rock solid and the least of my worries this weekend.
> 
> Another thanks to Roy (rook-e) and affordable stabilizer weights. It's always fun to shoot with ya and you also produce an excellent product!
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Good shooting with you Colin, you shot great! 
Your strings held up better and than mine did, guess its time to install the ProLines that have been on the bench for a couple months.


----------



## rook-e

Oh, and great pics from both reezen and Colin. 
And Steve Longshore is a great guy, we talk about once a week.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Here are a few more pics from the weekend.

The hot air balloons were out Sunday:









Bale setups:



























My last end at 30m. I cleaned the last 2:










Podium missing third place:










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

looks like a good time


----------



## reezen11

Boom!!!!
That's all
3 came in tonight took a shot at one but didn't connect was intercepted by a couple branches on the way ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Boom!!!!
> That's all
> 3 came in tonight took a shot at one but didn't connect was intercepted by a couple branches on the way ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate when that happens but I just love seeing them when in the stand.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> Boom!!!!
> That's all
> 3 came in tonight took a shot at one but didn't connect was intercepted by a couple branches on the way ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens..... 

You get him next time


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Different setup tonight 
We will see what happens










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck


----------



## reezen11

Nothing tonight maybe tomorrow I'm here till Sunday been here since Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys/Gals!! 

Be sure to give us a call @ 513-801-5984, We are shipping out Fast!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone ordering any cool and unusual color combos lately?


----------



## Cdpkook132

I will be ordering strings for my new PCEXL, it's full snow Camo! Thinking of doing a blue and snow Camo theme since that's my sight color. Time to finally get some baby blue! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Come on everyone!

We need to see some pictures, and some post put up! We know tons of people look at this thread daily, so start communicating with us 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> I will be ordering strings for my new PCEXL, it's full snow Camo! Thinking of doing a blue and snow Camo theme since that's my sight color. Time to finally get some baby blue!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


That could look awesome


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> That WILL look awesome


Fixed it for ya 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e

Is there a new string material out other than 8125,8190 and 452x?
I thought I read somewhere there was something new. If you do have it what is it and what kind of info do you have on it. 
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't say for sure rook-e about new material but I haven't switched from 452x yet, it just holds up too well and is very stable.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Is there a new string material out other than 8125,8190 and 452x?
> I thought I read somewhere there was something new. If you do have it what is it and what kind of info do you have on it.
> Thanks,
> Roy


8190 is still the newest material released to the public. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

There is a New material. 

It is called, X material.

This material is a mix between 452x and 8190.

It takes the High Grade SK90 Dyneema used in 8190, and combines it with 17% Vectran, which 452x uses 33%(approx.).

The material is very nice. We have been testing for over 12 weeks on the material. We are having very positive results with it. 

The Vectran being used, is what makes the material a game changer, along with the High Grade of Dyneema being used. Our Mother Company has been using the SK90 since 2005, and has been amazing to work with. When BCY brought it to the 8190 material, I knew they were on a great path with it.

What can you expect from the X material??

Stability, no creep, a touch of elasticity, less fraying than 452x.. It will be a 24 Strand material as the "common". The diameters are very close to 8190 and 452x.

We are still in testing process with it, do not want to go full force jumping into it, until we have all testing numbers complete. But I am sure we will be putting this material in our line up with all colors offered though.

We will keep everyone updated of course.

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sounds good joe. I have a friend that has been testing it as well and so far he has had good results as well. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAWhitetail86

Joe, I'm sold. When I buy a replacement string for my PSE or my Diamond (when I get it), I'll definitely be buying Pro Line!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!!

We sure do appreciate that!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Boom! That's all. League night went ok tonight 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good.


----------



## reezen11

Back in this stand tonight 
Been bouncing around a ton been slow the past couple of days.
We had a light rain so that helps with the noise level and no wind tonight so hopefully










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

What are you shooting for a Broadhead? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> What are you shooting for a Broadhead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Broadhead ??? For what I use field points lmao








Rocket mini blasters 75 grain 
Blood paving critter slaying lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Okay because in the first pic it's extremely hard to see the head on there! Good luck. Nock em dead! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vito9999

*Wife's Razor's Edge with new ProLine Threads*

Got a new outfit for the wife's bow yesterday, first new outfit for her 2009 Razor. Proline did another outstanding job. Makes it look like a real bow now.


----------



## reezen11

Whacked another one at last light not sure how good I hit it so I just backed out and will look in the morning the Broadheads in the pic was the one that was used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

vito9999 said:


> Got a new outfit for the wife's bow yesterday, first new outfit for her 2009 Razor. Proline did another outstanding job. Makes it look like a real bow now.
> View attachment 1777446
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777443
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777445


Looking good!!!

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Looking good Vito! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Sniper

*ProLine* said:


>


Black , flo green and which other color here?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Looks like bronze 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip, bronze 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Trying to get my nephew his first deer with a bow







that's the blind he's in and I'm 30 yards up hill from him in a tree with my secret weapon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Cool... No responses... I look awesome in this photo guys  LOL!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



*ProLine* said:


> Another collage I done while going through Photos!! This was from Turkey season... Few of the birds..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Carbon Sniper

Now if you could just make some nice strings, you'd be set! imp:


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Cool... No responses... I look awesome in this photo guys  LOL!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Not tonight, maybe tomorrow morning 
We shall see 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

im back in civilization ... had a great time and we had many great animals pass thru .. a few that didnt make it ... meat in the freezer and smiles on faces thats what its all about ...


----------



## montana_wild

Strings have been amazing! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Great looking bull! Congratulations 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Awesome bull! Congrats. 


I finally got the strings on one of the bows this weekend, now to decide on getting some speed sleeves in or keeping with brass nocks and shrink tubing.


----------



## *ProLine*

Chance Beaubouef!! Look at those cool lil Speed Sleeves on his strings 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bigtiger

Just ordered my second set of Proline strings/cables for my hunting setup. First set was for my 3d bow. This set will be Black, white with a little flo green in there. :smile:


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!! That sounds great!

Thank you for the support, we sure do appreciate it!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

It is getting about time for me to order another set for my other Genetix I am just trying to decide on what color combo.


----------



## rook-e

I kind of lost sight if ordering a set for my red bow because I ordered two new '14 PSE's. 
already received the new Phenom SD for my son and it NEEDS strings! He has make sure of his color choice.
And now I'll be needing 3 sets instead of one set, wish I could find that elusive money tree...


----------



## rook-e

Oh, do you have Lime green, not flo green? 
All his new PSE accessories are lime and not flo so I'm thinking if available that'd be the way to go along with black, clear serving and speed sleeves. 
Thanks
Roy


----------



## rook-e

Anyone?


----------



## Cdpkook132

They have all of the colors available from BCY. The color chart is on BCY website.

Here is flo green:



















Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> They have all of the colors available from BCY. The color chart is on BCY website.
> 
> Here is flo green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Get the pro comp setup?

Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Get the pro comp setup?
> 
> Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


Tonight hopefully. I have all my accessories mounted just need to swap cams. 










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> Tonight hopefully. I have all my accessories mounted just need to swap cams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Post a pic  

Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Post a pic
> 
> Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


See above. Looks like cams will be swapped tomorrow night 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> See above. Looks like cams will be swapped tomorrow night
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sorry they didnt show up on my phone, that looks awesome ! Snow camo is for sure my favorie. 

Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Oh sorry they didnt show up on my phone, that looks awesome ! Snow camo is for sure my favorie.
> 
> Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


I think we may have posted at the same time I edited the pic in. I think the snow Camo and blue is going to turn out great. I can't wait to get some time behind this bow, 

I also picked up a 2010 matrix today...

Anyone want to buy a bow or 2?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> I think we may have posted at the same time I edited the pic in. I think the snow Camo and blue is going to turn out great. I can't wait to get some time behind this bow,
> 
> I also picked up a 2010 matrix today...
> 
> Anyone want to buy a bow or 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah that makes since, yes it will ! And haha I have a bow or 3 for sale. 

Sent from my samsung galaxy s4 using tapatalk 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Tonight hopefully. I have all my accessories mounted just need to swap cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have two bows I am needing strings for now I just need to decide on colors anyone care to comment? First bow is black riser with Optifade forest limbs currently has green major and silver minor streak freak strings, second bow is all black, with red and brown strings.


----------



## Cdpkook132

05_sprcrw said:


> That looks great!


Thanks. I got the cams swapped yesterday and got a couple pulls through it. Not fully setup but good enough for a relaxed league night tonight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

still undecided on my two bows color combos


----------



## *ProLine*

Looks great!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

How is everyone's season going? I've been pretty busy but managed to get out this evening. Just had a flock of turkeys walk by so I can say I didn't get skunked tonight.


----------



## va limbhanger

pm sent for stringset info.


----------



## va limbhanger

Thanks Proline. I think that makes my 8th order. Best strings out there IMO :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!! 

We are happy to have you as a customer!! 

Thank you again,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*SALE!!!!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2109456


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Talk about awesome, it was a long weekend and I have been needing to order strings looks like a great time for me to do so!


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds awesome Joe, is there any way to make my two sets the X material?


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


>


excellent news!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well we will see if these next strings for the genetix are going to look as good as I think they will. I know the colors go together but I went with black servings and thinking I should have maybe gone with clear or brown servings. Oh well I guess time will tell.


----------



## S.Wells

New Frankenbow project underway, I will be ordering new ProLines soon!! Best threads in the business!!


----------



## S.Wells

mathews xt 600 said:


> How is everyone's season going? I've been pretty busy but managed to get out this evening. Just had a flock of turkeys walk by so I can say I didn't get skunked tonight.


I shot a doe Saturday morning.










Don't those ProLines look awesome?


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> How is everyone's season going? I've been pretty busy but managed to get out this evening. Just had a flock of turkeys walk by so I can say I didn't get skunked tonight.


Off to a great start


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You guys are some killin machines!


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


>


Keeping in view 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Keeping in view
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Can't wait to get my first set with this material Joe.


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great, we have all colors offered by BCY for 452x, 8190, and the new X.

The X material, is not offered as a speckled color, as of yet. 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

nice..i was about to email and ask colors of bcy-x..guess i dont have to now


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else ordering some new x material strings with his current sale going on?


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else ordering some new x material strings with his current sale going on?


I am ordering a set! Gotta try this new material!


----------



## reezen11

Sale on strings till the end of the week 
60.00 a set shipped speed sleeves add 5.00


----------



## Cdpkook132

When are the shirts expected to be shipped? 

Don't forget about the sale!


----------



## *ProLine*

Shirts have shipped  Yesterday and Today.

We have available

3- XXL
11- XL
6-L
2-M
2-S

That is what is left as of right now!

So be sure to get those orders in!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sweet! Thanks for the update.


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Shirts have shipped  Yesterday and Today.
> 
> We have available
> 
> 3- XXL
> 11- XL
> 6-L
> 2-M
> 2-S
> 
> That is what is left as of right now!
> 
> So be sure to get those orders in!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


pm sent to you..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

awesome can't wait for it to get in


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget about the sale going on right now.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Anyone shooting this weekend?


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Anyone shooting this weekend?


I'll be shooting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If I am fortunate to have everything come together and a doe walks under the stand I hope to be shooting.


----------



## Cdpkook132

This weekend will be a rifle weekend. Got a rifle deer tag starting next Friday.

On a side note:
My 2010 Matrix Showed up today! My first carbon bow is in the house!


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Anyone shooting this weekend?


Shot league tonight, no shooting otherwise.


----------



## rook-e

Put my new strings on this morning, everything went great. Didn't get a good pic earlier so Ill try tomorrow. 
Heading to LongBeach California on Friday for the Duel, I'll put them to the test there.


----------



## rook-e

Not a great pic, my house lighting is terrible.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Those look sweet! Good luck at the duel. Kick some California butt! 

I got a rifle deer tag starting Friday. Today's shooting session didn't go so well with my rifle. I have good friends though!


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1788018
> 
> 
> Not a great pic, my house lighting is terrible.


That really looks sweet man ! Hope to be getting a couple dominator maxs here soon myself.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e your strings are awesome looking. I got mine in I just need some time to get them installed.


----------



## rook-e

Thanks guys, they turned out great. 
Next set will be a little bit louder color combo. I have to settle on a color combo still for the red Dominator and for the yellow dominator that's on order.
My sons strings have been ordered for his Phenom SD.


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> Thanks guys, they turned out great.
> Next set will be a little bit louder color combo. I have to settle on a color combo still for the red Dominator and for the yellow dominator that's on order.
> My sons strings have been ordered for his Phenom SD.


The yellow orange fade color ???


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> The yellow orange fade color ???


Yup, that's the one. 
I'm missing my orange bows, and yellow was another color I wanted, now I'll have the two in one. Score!


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> Yup, that's the one.
> I'm missing my orange bows, and yellow was another color I wanted, now I'll have the two in one. Score!


Lol good deal man ! Im going to get a used one to test then ill order a burnt orand and olive brown one. Oh by the way Bump !


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome looking!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

just ordered a set for a reezen for a customer to match the lost camo ... we went with black brown and buckskin... should look sharp... will post pics if i can remember to take them...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> just ordered a set for a reezen for a customer to match the lost camo ... we went with black brown and buckskin... should look sharp... will post pics if i can remember to take them...


Ya I think that should look pretty good.


----------



## X10ring

Not the best pics but love these strings! Baby blue/flo green 8190.. Couple hundred arrows shot so far and everything still sitting perfect..thank you Joe and the gang at proline..


----------



## Cdpkook132

I love the baby blue! Those look great!


----------



## X10ring

^^ thanks, these pics don't do the strings justice they really pop out on the range


----------



## JHENS87

they do look great. To many string color options out there


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I love the look of those definitely look great.


----------



## S.Wells

Wow very nice!!


----------



## X10ring

Thanks 4 the kind words.. Here's the girlfriends new strings also 8190- strings on the DNA are my personal favorite looking strings ever!!!


----------



## S.Wells

More sweet strings!

I like that pink! 

Would it be unmanly of me to have a set built like that?


----------



## scott*devin

S.Wells said:


> More sweet strings!
> 
> I like that pink!
> 
> Would it be unmanly of me to have a set built like that?


No man! Do it. Lol


----------



## X10ring

Haha nah I don't think so, lots of guys doin it now... I think pink/baby blue would turn sum heads


----------



## Cdpkook132

X10ring said:


> Haha nah I don't think so, lots of guys doin it now... I think pink/baby blue would turn sum heads


I've been thinking about that combo for a while now!


----------



## S.Wells

X10ring said:


> Haha nah I don't think so, lots of guys doin it now... I think pink/baby blue would turn sum heads


10 strands pink, 10 strands baby blue, 4 strand silver

Should really pop


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That will look great I think.


----------



## X10ring

Someone do it I wana c it!!


----------



## S.Wells

X10ring said:


> Someone do it I wana c it!!


Let me figure out what rig, I'll do it just give me some time. Maybe this will be what I will put on my new Frankenbow project which won't come about until December.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

it will definitely be a one of a kind combo.


----------



## S.Wells

What color serving with the pink baby blue and silver?


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> What color serving with the pink baby blue and silver?


Clear YEIP!


----------



## X10ring

He's correct looks sharp


----------



## X10ring

Sorry "would" look sharp


----------



## reezen11




----------



## reezen11

Camp dinner


----------



## Cdpkook132

Not bow related:

Shot the buck of my life today. It was an awesome day. 510 yards after an 8 hour spot, stalk and wait! It taped off 107"


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Not bow related:
> 
> Shot the buck of my life today. It was an awesome day. 510 yards after an 8 hour spot, stalk and wait! It taped off 107"


Very nice!! Congrats on a true trophy!


----------



## hotrod26

Most of us are into hunting season now. Now is the time to start thinking about getting that 3D bow a new set of Proline strings. Call Amanda or Shannon at Proline and get them ordered because 3D season is right around the corner!


----------



## S.Wells

hotrod26 said:


> Most of us are into hunting season now. Now is the time to start thinking about getting that 3D bow a new set of Proline strings. Call Amanda or Shannon at Proline and get them ordered because 3D season is right around the corner!


Great now you got me thinking about 3D when I'm just getting ready for indoor leagues. 

Guess your right, I probably need to start getting my 3D rig ready now!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I had a lot of deer come by this weekend but still couldn't close the deal, I have to have about all my bad luck chewed up and swallowed pretty quickly. Hopefully I can get it done soon signs of the rut coming are showing up all over our properties.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Your opportunity will come! Keep hammering away.


----------



## rook-e

Received a lot of compliments this wknd in California on my strings, they seemed to standout and catch attention. 
Still have yet to come up with a color combo for the red rig.


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> Received a lot of compliments this wknd in California on my strings, they seemed to standout and catch attention.
> Still have yet to come up with a color combo for the red rig.


Mountian berry orange and baby blue.


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> Mountian berry orange and baby blue.


I'd like to see that combo.


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> I'd like to see that combo.


Me too, I bet it'd be sweet.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Received a lot of compliments this wknd in California on my strings, they seemed to standout and catch attention.
> Still have yet to come up with a color combo for the red rig.


How did you and the other Arizona boys do this weekend?


----------



## rook-e

I didn't do so well, but I'm consistant, been shooting poorly at the last three outdoor events. Consistency is key, right?? Haha
The rest of the AZ men's compound shot pretty well. I was only able to earn 16.5 points out of the possible 36. I shot against Scott Bomar. He's a really good guy and still a great shot. I had a great time though. Now we wait to see if the Duel continues for next year.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> I didn't do so well, but I'm consistant, been shooting poorly at the last three outdoor events. Consistency is key, right?? Haha
> The rest of the AZ men's compound shot pretty well. I was only able to earn 16.5 points out of the possible 36. I shot against Scott Bomar. He's a really good guy and still a great shot. I had a great time though. Now we wait to see if the Duel continues for next year.


Who shot the best out of the Arizona guys? Score? Are they thinking of doing away with the duel? Did Cali end up winning?

You'll get things turned around. It's tough switching bows even if you have time with them. Keep up the practice and you'll be killing X's in no time.


----------



## rook-e

You may be able to find the results here;
www.calarchery.net


----------



## rook-e

Also, AZ team was down quite a few people in comparison to Cali, I believe they had a full team.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If I would have had another 15 min of light I would have been able to use the prolines on a critter but no such luck.


----------



## rook-e

Received my sons string set today, they look great. Going to try to install them tonight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any pics form the install last night?


----------



## rook-e

I didn't get a chance to install, our Life Together Group ran late.
League tonight, work tmrw night, league Friday and JOAD Saturday, I missed the only chance I had to make it happen.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is doing great!!!! Been a few days since I have been on to chat!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any other cool color combos out there?


----------



## scott*devin

What color looks good on blue bows and skull works bows guys? Something that pops !


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Blue and Flame?


----------



## reezen11

scott*devin said:


> What color looks good on blue bows and skull works bows guys? Something that pops !


Blue and black , blue and silver , blue black and silver 
Skull works - flame and silver , black flame and silver , flame and black ????


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> What color looks good on blue bows and skull works bows guys? Something that pops !


----------



## reezen11

Z7 extreme tactical


----------



## reezen11

Getting a bit of harassment at my camp by others here ! It's rifle season and I won't put the bows down!!


----------



## reezen11

******* or lazy???


----------



## Reco111

Red and Gold? Or a Red and Bronze?


----------



## reezen11

Reco111 said:


> Red and Gold? Or a Red and Bronze?


If your referring to the tactical I posted they are black and silver..


----------



## SonnyThomas

Just got my BCY "X" material strings in the mail today. Pre-twisted and all tied. Flo green and black, black serving. Center serving excellent - 4" in length. Serving for STS excellent - 2" in length. Green Speed Sleeves, wanted black, but okay.... Should start change over tomorrow, provided wife doesn't have some "Honey Do" stuff I don't know about yet.....


----------



## reezen11

SonnyThomas said:


> Just got my BCY "X" material strings in the mail today. Pre-twisted and all tied. Flo green and black, black serving. Center serving excellent - 4" in length. Serving for STS excellent - 2" in length. Green Speed Sleeves, wanted black, but okay.... Should start change over tomorrow, provided wife doesn't have some "Honey Do" stuff I don't know about yet.....



A call will easily change the speed sleeve color for you 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## scott*devin

@rook-e


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> @rook-e


Thanks boss, 
Here's my sons Phenom SD with his new strings, 452X black with Flo Green pinstripe.


----------



## *ProLine*

scott*devin said:


> @rook-e


Looking great!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## EnglishKev

Shot my last 3D shoot of the year today.
Soaking wet by the end of the day as the heavy rain came in the last hour of shooting (just showers up till then LoL), didn't shoot as well as I should have but still got 3rd.
That brings me to 14 top three placings (4 3rds, 4 2nds and 6 1sts) for the 16 open shoots I have entered this year.
The Proline strings on the bows have been superb throughout, not having to worry about string issues makes concentrating on the shooting much easier.
A big thankyou to Joe and the team for a great product. 

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings just keeps growing thanks to our customers that want the absolute highest quality product in the world of BowStrings.
We have grown leaps and bounds, and continue to make the product out of the best materials, with the most state of the art facilities!

We are very excited to add yet another person to our in house production team. You can check out our Facebook Page to see all the news as well.

Please welcome Beka Garris to ProLine BowStrings!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I was able to get one down and put some meat in the freezer this weekend and the prolines did not fail me.


----------



## JHENS87

Nice Joe

And congrats 05 on the meat


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you! Just another great person joining our team as we expand! Hope to see everyone at the ATA!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Thanks boss,
> Here's my sons Phenom SD with his new strings, 452X black with Flo Green pinstripe.


Those look awesome! Hope he enjoys the new bow and keeps shooting better everyday!


----------



## Cdpkook132

EnglishKev said:


> Shot my last 3D shoot of the year today.
> Soaking wet by the end of the day as the heavy rain came in the last hour of shooting (just showers up till then LoL), didn't shoot as well as I should have but still got 3rd.
> That brings me to 14 top three placings (4 3rds, 4 2nds and 6 1sts) for the 16 open shoots I have entered this year.
> The Proline strings on the bows have been superb throughout, not having to worry about string issues makes concentrating on the shooting much easier.
> A big thankyou to Joe and the team for a great product.
> 
> Kev


That's awesome Kev, sounds like you had a great season and accomplished a lot. Wish the weather was better for ya though.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Joe! The team keeps growing! Congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## JHENS87

Won't be at ATA but looks like I'm gonna go to louisville and experience this indoor target archery stuff for the 1st time


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings just keeps growing thanks to our customers that want the absolute highest quality product in the world of BowStrings.
> We have grown leaps and bounds, and continue to make the product out of the best materials, with the most state of the art facilities!
> 
> We are very excited to add yet another person to our in house production team. You can check out our Facebook Page to see all the news as well.
> 
> Please welcome Beka Garris to ProLine BowStrings!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1798111


welcome !!! bekka


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Those look awesome! Hope he enjoys the new bow and keeps shooting better everyday!


Thanks! 
He's really digging on this new setup.


----------



## Loudmouth879

Reezen isn't the only one who got a bear this year. Got this boy last night with my ProLine stings on my Diamond Fugitive... 136lbs dressed.... had 2 wounds in the shoulder from other hunters. One looked to be a year old and the other looked like it was from the beginning of October. 2nd Bear with the bow. The bow pic I don't have yet.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Congrats on the sweet bear!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats on that bear!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good!!!!!!!! 

Hope you are all doing great!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## SonnyThomas

SonnyThomas said:


> Just got my BCY "X" material strings in the mail today. Pre-twisted and all tied. Flo green and black, black serving. Center serving excellent - 4" in length. Serving for STS excellent - 2" in length. Green Speed Sleeves, wanted black, but okay.... Should start change over tomorrow, provided wife doesn't have some "Honey Do" stuff I don't know about yet.....





reezen11 said:


> A call will easily change the speed sleeve color for you
> Thanks
> Forrest


I'm good to go. Mix up sort of and Shannon didn't charge and I wanted to pay. Hey, great!


----------



## reezen11

Loudmouth879 said:


> View attachment 1798612
> 
> Reezen isn't the only one who got a bear this year. Got this boy last night with my ProLine stings on my Diamond Fugitive... 136lbs dressed.... had 2 wounds in the shoulder from other hunters. One looked to be a year old and the other looked like it was from the beginning of October. 2nd Bear with the bow. The bow pic I don't have yet.


congrats man... 
they dont go far do they ,,, ive taken 3 bears with a bow now... good times..


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!



*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> Just wanted to show a few bows off, with a few colors of the speed sleeves. I posted one pic, but I put a few more together in the same.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip



*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.
> 
> Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her
> 
> Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1741571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip



*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings just keeps growing thanks to our customers that want the absolute highest quality product in the world of BowStrings.
> We have grown leaps and bounds, and continue to make the product out of the best materials, with the most state of the art facilities!
> 
> We are very excited to add yet another person to our in house production team. You can check out our Facebook Page to see all the news as well.
> 
> Please welcome Beka Garris to ProLine BowStrings!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> View attachment 1798111


----------



## 05_sprcrw

One more deer to go and then I can string my new x material strings.


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> One more deer to go and then I can string my new x material strings.


I'm thinking the same thing! 2 does for me so I have some meat in the freezer now. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend !!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have one deer in the freezer but I struck out last year so a min of 1 more would really help that freezer fill up.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings= where quality and service collide. 
​YEIP!


----------



## FlickinBoogers

reezen11 said:


> proline bowstrings= where quality and service collide.
> ​YEIP!


Shannon hooked me up today with my first order! Can't wait to see that Flo-Orange/Flame Streak set!


----------



## reezen11

post em up when they arrive.


----------



## JHENS87

should be an awesome color combo, nice and bright


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got my proline shirt on today.


----------



## scott*devin

Bad pictures but the strings are sweet !


----------



## reezen11

scott*devin said:


> Bad pictures but the strings are sweet !


Nice looking set ups there!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

scott*devin said:


> Bad pictures but the strings are sweet !


Look great


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good Everyone!!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Bad pictures but the strings are sweet !


Those turned out great!


----------



## scott*devin

Thanks guy. That is pink serving on the green set looks red in the pics Lol.


----------



## rook-e

I finally ordered a set for my red dominator, took a month or so to settle on colors.


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> I finally ordered a set for my red dominator, took a month or so to settle on colors.


Sooo,

What colors bro? Lol


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> Sooo,
> 
> What colors bro? Lol


Flo yellow/flo orange/flo pink combo with clear serving. 
I'm thinking I have a color combo picked out for the yellow/orange dominator that's on order too.


----------



## reezen11

ive been thinking about a set of balck major silver minor with a streak or maybe double streak of white.... for my z7 extreme tactical... what do you guys think?


----------



## JHENS87

would look sick I think


----------



## reezen11

i meant to post this up awhile ago but im just now doing so...
please welcome JHENS87 to the proline field staff... 
welcome bud...


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> ive been thinking about a set of balck major silver minor with a streak or maybe double streak of white.... for my z7 extreme tactical... what do you guys think?


My streak of white disappeared rather promptly on my white bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132

JHENS87 said:


> would look sick I think


Welcome!


----------



## SonnyThomas

"ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.

Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her 

Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings"

Ahhh, yes. I have already dealt with Shannon. Didn't know she was she  On the ball and quick to respond and answers in a heart beat. Thank you, Shannon. Will have another order shortly.....I hope..


----------



## AF_TT

Some pics of the new X material on a Destroyer LE.


----------



## FlickinBoogers

SonnyThomas said:


> "ProLine BowStrings would like to Introduce our new Executive Assistant, Shannon Gillette.
> 
> Shannon has been in the Archery and Hunting industry for most her life now, and will be taking a large role on here at ProLine BowStrings. Everyone will get to know her very very well! She is fun and outgoing, and I think you will all Enjoy talking to her
> 
> Please Give Shannon a warm welcome to our Family here, ProLine BowStrings"
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes. I have already dealt with Shannon. Didn't know she was she  On the ball and quick to respond and answers in a heart beat. Thank you, Shannon. Will have another order shortly.....I hope..


I placed my first order with ProLine last week and Shannon took good care of me! Looking forward to getting my strings/cables!


----------



## FlickinBoogers

AF TT, 

Are those the speed sleeves they offer in place of the crimp on speed beads?


----------



## S.Wells

scott*devin said:


> Bad pictures but the strings are sweet !


Very nice!!


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX

Looking forward to getting my first set of strings from you guys as well.


----------



## AF_TT

FlickinBoogers said:


> AF TT,
> 
> Are those the speed sleeves they offer in place of the crimp on speed beads?


Yes they are.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

AF_TT said:


> Some pics of the new X material on a Destroyer LE.
> View attachment 1803810
> 
> View attachment 1803812


Those look great.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Welcome Shannon to ProLine strings.

Now I got to figure out some colors and get Joe to work! :wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132

Colors for real tree AP? Anyone have some suggestions? 

This one is goin to be all Camo


----------



## JHENS87

od green, brown, and black


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> Colors for real tree AP? Anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> This one is goin to be all Camo


Flo. Green and flo. Yellow with a black pin strip.


----------



## S.Wells

Cdpkook132 said:


> Colors for real tree AP? Anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> This one is goin to be all Camo


Tan, black, and silver maybe only 4 strands of silver. The silver will give it some pop without flash.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

XxNemesisFTWxX said:


> Looking forward to getting my first set of strings from you guys as well.


What colors are you going with?


----------



## rook-e

Colin, I've seen a few camo bows with flo green and flo orange strings and for some reason they look good, to me anyways. Other than loud strings I think a tan, and od green or olive green with brown would look good.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Wasn't planning in doing anything too flashy with the matrix. Just as much Camo as possible


----------



## hotrod26

3D season will be here before you know it! Call Amanda or Shannon at Proline and get that target bow ready!!


----------



## brudawg

Anxiously waiting for my new threads. Nothing in the mail again today. Bet they got busy with the Halloween sale. $55 for a five piece Alpine set can't be beat!! Mailbox check again tomorrow


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Wasn't planning in doing anything too flashy with the matrix. Just as much Camo as possible


black,brown and buckskin with clear end servings.
i installed a set like that a couple weeks ago for a customer. it looked great.


----------



## reezen11

brudawg said:


> Anxiously waiting for my new threads. Nothing in the mail again today. Bet they got busy with the Halloween sale. $55 for a five piece Alpine set can't be beat!! Mailbox check again tomorrow


send me a p.m with your name etc and i will see where they are at..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am sporting that new proline t shirt today I must say it is a very comfortable t shirt. I may have to order a couple more.


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX

Got my strings today for my Pro 3800. Pics soon


----------



## FlickinBoogers

Well my strings/cables came in today.... Completely wrong.... I guess the rep on here and Shannon either told me I could have something they cannot make or someone screwed up. I don't pay 85 bucks for mistakes! I expected more from the supposed "best" in the industry.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Send an email or give them a call. Can I ask what was wrong? Just lengths? Just the cables? Just the string? The entire set?


----------



## FlickinBoogers

Cdpkook132 said:


> Send an email or give them a call. Can I ask what was wrong? Just lengths? Just the cables? Just the string? The entire set?


Already emailed and pm'ed on here. Nobody is answering the phone, I've been trying to call for over an hour. I asked for specific servings to be used and they completely ignored it. I even told the rep on here and Shannon on the phone what I wanted and I stated it on the order sheet when I ordered. Still managed to get it wrong!


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX

Got taken for a ride for the install but they look real nice. Shot 30 shots before I left the shop. Nice job Proline!!! Stackin arrows!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

FlickinBoogers said:


> Well my strings/cables came in today.... Completely wrong.... I guess the rep on here and Shannon either told me I could have something they cannot make or someone screwed up. I don't pay 85 bucks for mistakes! I expected more from the supposed "best" in the industry.


Pm sent to you


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX

05_sprcrw said:


> What colors are you going with?


Flo Green, OD Green, White with Flo Green Speed Sleaves.


----------



## vinson12

Anyone else's X strings stretching like crazy? Pm'ed Proline but no response


----------



## reezen11

we will gladly correct anything that needs corrected, and sorry for any issue on our end
-Joe 
Straight from the horses mouth 
We stand behind our products a million percent
Forrest
Proline bowstrings


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX

Here it is....


----------



## brudawg

Reezen11,

Did you get a chance to check on mine? Flickin got his I'll bet mine are on the way.

Kurt


----------



## scott*devin

vinson12 said:


> Anyone else's X strings stretching like crazy? Pm'ed Proline but no response


Nope ! I really like this new material ! Looks clean also.


----------



## reezen11

brudawg said:


> Reezen11,
> 
> Did you get a chance to check on mine? Flickin got his I'll bet mine are on the way.
> 
> Kurt


Yes I did sent ya a pm as well


----------



## reezen11

vinson12 said:


> Anyone else's X strings stretching like crazy? Pm'ed Proline but no response


Not any of mine are we've found it to be more stable than 452x 
A ton of research and testing has went into this new material 
Forrest
Proline bowstrings


----------



## brudawg

Thanks Reezen11. Got it and looking forward to them. That's customer service right there.


----------



## reezen11

Proline customers !!!
I am always open to any questions and or concerns , i try my absolute best to respond to every private message I receive but I am at camp every weekend and signal is poor at my location .. If you have sent me a message I will respond but there are spots where I am at that I can not reply to them . 
Again I do my absolute best to answer any questions/ concerns some I don't have answers for but will get you one ASAP
Forrest
Proline Bowstrings


----------



## rook-e

vinson12 said:


> Anyone else's X strings stretching like crazy? Pm'ed Proline but no response


I'm not saying I am up to date on all the info on the new X material, but I do however read just about every thread from all string makers to follow the latest and I have personally never read or heard any thing negative on this material or anything about stretching. Not saying you aren't having some sort of problem, I just haven't heard anything about the issue you are having. Good luck, I'm sure they will get it sorted out.


----------



## reezen11

In a tree today nothing so far


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello everyone!!!!

I have been away most of the week from getting on Archerytalk, Internet problems.

I have been answering PMs, and trying to get everyone taken care of 

I'm sure Reezen11 has been getting everyone taken care of, but if there are still any questions, please feel free to contact me!! 

Thank you all!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> I have been away most of the week from getting on Archerytalk, Internet problems.
> 
> I have been answering PMs, and trying to get everyone taken care of
> 
> I'm sure Reezen11 has been getting everyone taken care of, but if there are still any questions, please feel free to contact me!!
> 
> Thank you all!


I think I have all of them taken care of or at least passed it on to the office ..


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great!!

Glad to be back on!! 

Thanks Reezen11! And thank you everyone for contacting us!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Had the gun out this weekend but during mid afternoon the whole family was shooting bows and the prolines were as reliable as ever.


----------



## brudawg

Lookee what came in the mail today!! I'll post more pics after I get them on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sweat! That color combo my have to be on the next order.


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!

Thank you everyone!! Keeping us busy!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

No bowhunting for me for a bit. Apparently my pocket knife decided it was after blood and left me with 6 stitches in my release hand


----------



## *ProLine*

OUCH!!!!! Good luck to you, hope you heal quickly 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

JHENS87 said:


> No bowhunting for me for a bit. Apparently my pocket knife decided it was after blood and left me with 6 stitches in my release hand


I got five stitches this year gutting my buck. Never say never. Trying to get my daughter on this guy come rifle season.


----------



## JHENS87

I've already got the stitches out, its just to tender to try to get the release to go off. I'm taking the shotgun out this weekend to add some more meat to the freezer. Hit right between my thumb and index finger in that nice soft spot


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ouch. Good luck and quick healing! The question is though, did you get any pics?


----------



## JHENS87

none of it still open. didnt think about it til the dr already had it stitched up. It's kinda weird seeing stuff inside your hand moving lol


----------



## Cdpkook132

JHENS87 said:


> none of it still open. didnt think about it til the dr already had it stitched up. It's kinda weird seeing stuff inside your hand moving lol


Ya that is definitely not fun.


----------



## reezen11

been there before.. did mine on a broadhead though.. shut me down for a few days got my trigger finger to the bone and my thumb to the bone .. still no feeling in those two tips ..


----------



## JHENS87

If I shot a wrist strap or a hinge I think I'd be alright, but with thumb trigger I can't get it to go off right without it hurting a bit


----------



## S.Wells

JHENS87 said:


> If I shot a wrist strap or a hinge I think I'd be alright, but with thumb trigger I can't get it to go off right without it hurting a bit


Just look at it this way now you have some spare time to decide what color combo ProLines you want next. 

Always look at the bright side!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Battle scars from 2013 hunting season


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man I feel for you guys, I was sharpening a chainsaw with a file and took a knuckle down to the bone. That took forever to heal up. But at least they are just stitches and you will be back up and running in a few days, just sore.


----------



## brudawg

Pics s promised. Strings and cables appear to be spot on specs. Originals were stretched for sure I believe. Weird thing is now about half inch short ATA and little over quarter inch long on BH and DW probably up a bit. I think it will be ok and I don't dare twist or untwist any more. Cams are timed and rotated fine. And get this, I requested all black yokes because that's what it had on it. As they were making them, I bet they were thinking why does this dummy want all black so they made 2 sets of yokes! One all black and the other same color as strings and cables. You bet I put the multi color on. Looks great. That is an extra they didn't have to do but appreciated.


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!! Glad you like them 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I received a set of strings from Proline a couple of days ago for my Darton. I have purchased quite a few sets from them and have always been happy with the quality but I must say the latest set is the best yet. I don't know what is going on there but keep it up guys, absolutely amazing strings at any price.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!!

It is greatly appreciated!! 

Huge things are happening at ProLine BowStrings, and we are proud of it. We have been bringing in knowledgable staff, and putting our money where our mouth is, to yet again prove that we are one of the best in the industry 

Thank you again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

brudawg said:


> Pics s promised. Strings and cables appear to be spot on specs. Originals were stretched for sure I believe. Weird thing is now about half inch short ATA and little over quarter inch long on BH and DW probably up a bit. I think it will be ok and I don't dare twist or untwist any more. Cams are timed and rotated fine. And get this, I requested all black yokes because that's what it had on it. As they were making them, I bet they were thinking why does this dummy want all black so they made 2 sets of yokes! One all black and the other same color as strings and cables. You bet I put the multi color on. Looks great. That is an extra they didn't have to do but appreciated.
> View attachment 1810346
> View attachment 1810348
> View attachment 1810349
> View attachment 1810350


Nice 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## S.Wells

Very nice!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking setup there.


----------



## *ProLine*

Look how smooth and shinyyyyyyyyy. 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## brudawg

Thanks guys. It shot perfect with no adjustments!


----------



## mathews xt 600

brudawg said:


> Thanks guys. It shot perfect with no adjustments!


Got to love that


----------



## S.Wells

brudawg said:


> Thanks guys. It shot perfect with no adjustments!


That is why I Love ProLine. Getting the bow back in tune is always a breeze!! Awesome, and the bow looks great!


----------



## reezen11

so i shall ask this ... 
im trying to get something together that is a bit different here.. 
string that goes with my z7 extreme tactical.trying to figure out something other than just black and silver.
any ideas ? i thought black major,silver major with a streak if white but joe said the white wouldnt stand out very well.. 
what if i did a streak of white in between the black?and then silver? thoughts ideas/?
thanks


----------



## S.Wells

Forrest how about a streak of yellow. Should look good with the black and silver.


----------



## JHENS87

Unfortunately this wasn't a bow kill, but proud none the less. Wish he didnt have the 9th point broke off at the beam. Maybe next year his big brother will walk by and I can let the prolines do the work


----------



## TheTracker

*ProLine* said:


>


Whats the first string? Is that Red/Black and Silver?


----------



## reezen11

Yes it is


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Unfortunately this wasn't a bow kill, but proud none the less. Wish he didnt have the 9th point broke off at the beam. Maybe next year his big brother will walk by and I can let the prolines do the work


Nice buddy 
Congrats


----------



## TheTracker

reezen11 said:


> Yes it is


If I was to order that set would I order it red/black with silver streaks?


----------



## scott*devin

TheTracker said:


> If I was to order that set would I order it red/black with silver streaks?


Red and black major with a silver minor.


----------



## reezen11

TheTracker said:


> If I was to order that set would I order it red/black with silver streaks?


no, 
red major ,black major and silver minor. 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to have the time to get some of the new threads on the bows this coming weekend.


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> no,
> red major ,black major and silver minor.
> thanks
> forrest


That's an awesome color combo! We all know that


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone!!

Hope everyone is doing great!! We are doing great, orders are going out quick!!

Thanks again,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great!! We are doing great, orders are going out quick!!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thanks for the update Joe.


----------



## reezen11

sale at proline heres the link...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135398


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the sale.


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> sale at proline heres the link...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135398


back up


----------



## Cdpkook132

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Have a good one and be safe .


----------



## rook-e

Got my new BCY X material strings yesterday, they look good and are definitely LOUD! 
They should look good on the red Dominator. 
Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## S.Wells

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope you have a great day.


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope you have a great day.


x 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1816225
> 
> 
> Got my new BCY X material strings yesterday, they look good and are definitely LOUD!
> They should look good on the red Dominator.
> Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


Yep those are loud enough. Happy thanksgiving buddy.


----------



## S.Wells

Back up for the best threads in the buisness!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Instead of getting my bow restrung I ended up tearing the top half of the motor in the tractor apart to get it ready for winter.


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> Instead of getting my bow restrung I ended up tearing the top half of the motor in the tractor apart to get it ready for winter.


That's not fun!!

Did this to my little bota not long ago.









All make together now and running like a champ!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> That's not fun!!
> 
> Did this to my little bota not long ago.
> 
> View attachment 1818770
> 
> 
> All make together now and running like a champ!




Ya makes for a long day but with it being 50° both days it sure made it easier. The farmall 460 needed some TLC, but its back together and runs better then it ever did since I have had it.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for all the emails, Pms, and phone calls this week everyone!! Greatly appreciated.

Please continue to spread the word for us!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Some new threads coming in the new x material 
Anxious


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know it I am pumped to get my x material strings on the bow but I just haven't found the time yet.


----------



## *ProLine*

X material has been working absolutely great for us. We have not had any complaints on the material that I know of. 

So happy to have this material here, it really just makes our job a whole heck of a lot easier!

And of course, we carry in stock all colors of X Material offered.

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good to hear, definitely helps build the anticipation and making me want to put off the stuff that needs to be done and get my x strings on.


----------



## S.Wells

I'll be ordering some threads in the next couple weeks. As soon as I get this new Frankenbow together. Gonna be my first set with the X material so I'm pretty pumped to check it out and give it a good work out.


----------



## rook-e

I'll most likely be installing my new set of X material strings this weekend unless something unexpected happens. I'm looking forward to putting them to the test.


----------



## S.Wells

Here is the platform for my Frankenbow build. Gloss black riser Alpha Burner, have a set of gloss carbon fiber Comp XT limbs from an Alpha Elite. Should end up with a 33" ATA and 4 3/4" brace height, powered by a set of 2.0 RKT cams. Should be smoking fast!!! Might have the limb pockets and cams anodized red, still undecided. Of course it'll be sporting some sweet ProLine Threads!! What colors??


----------



## JHENS87

sounds killer. not something I would shoot with that brace, but I bet its a screamer


----------



## S.Wells

JHENS87 said:


> sounds killer. not something I would shoot with that brace, but I bet its a screamer


I have a 26" draw so it shouldn't affect me to bad. I've shot several 300 5 spot scores and a 298 on the Vegas face with 6" brace. Should be interesting anyway. Should get my speed up to the average 29" draw guys shooting 7" brace bows in IBO. If I hate it at least I can put it back to stock and have a very sweet Alpha Burner.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks great should be a sweet bow.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great!

Hope everyone is having a great week!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## OCHO505

*ProLine* said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


How about please respond to my PM about my string situation! Thank you -- several sent with no reply! Thank you


----------



## *ProLine*

OCHO505 said:


> How about please respond to my PM about my string situation! Thank you -- several sent with no reply! Thank you


Hello, 

Catching up to many many Pms. Please send email to [email protected] for a faster response, or call us @ 513-801-5984 as I can not get to all the PMs in a super timely manner. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ridgehunter70

ive got a 2014 Mathews zxt for my hunting bow. and I am wanting to either go with a flo green/buckskin or flo green/autum or just all flo green. my bow is the lost camo also. can someone please help me out with some pics of these string color combos? that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I wish I had pics of those combos but I don't recall having any. I think that flow green and autum would be pretty sweet.


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> I wish I had pics of those combos but I don't recall having any. I think that flow green and autum would be pretty sweet.


I agree that would be a good looking combo!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone has a killer weekend!!! Its snowing like crazy here!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

No snow here it melted yesterday


----------



## reezen11

Last weekend we had snow and it let me know my neighbors at my camp still don't understand the words stay off my land








Stupid as they come 
I made my last visit to their door next time proper authorities will be contacted


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Hope everyone has a killer weekend!!! Its snowing like crazy here!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Roads are still pretty slick this morning. Be careful out there!


----------



## reezen11

And today I discovered a tree stand missing 
My other neighbors took that 
Anyone want to buy 125 acres with two camps on it in the Adirondack mtns ???


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> And today I discovered a tree stand missing
> My other neighbors took that
> Anyone want to buy 125 acres with two camps on it in the Adirondack mtns ???


To far of a drive for me buddy! My hunting ground is 2 hours away now. And I often think I should have found something closer.


----------



## JHENS87

ill give you $1 per acre, and dont be adding any 0's behind that to make it worth more lol


----------



## S.Wells

S.Wells said:


> Here is the platform for my Frankenbow build. Gloss black riser Alpha Burner, have a set of gloss carbon fiber Comp XT limbs from an Alpha Elite. Should end up with a 33" ATA and 4 3/4" brace height, powered by a set of 2.0 RKT cams. Should be smoking fast!!! Might have the limb pockets and cams anodized red, still undecided. Of course it'll be sporting some sweet ProLine Threads!! What colors??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820963


What do you guys think of Red, Black, silver for this build? With Red servings. Having my accessories, cams, and limb pockets painted red. Should look good on the gloss black riser.


----------



## *ProLine*

That would look great! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

What does everyone want to see from ProLine BowStrings for 2014???

We want to know, what are some things that we can do to help make our company better!??!

We are working on a new order/return/warranty policy. We realize there are some grey areas in need of being fixed, and we are working on those. Things to help our end, as well our customers with ease of using the warranty program.

We will be doing a new website... Anything there that you would like to see?? (Please understand, we will not allow ordering through website, we used to, and it created more work and hassle due to so many options and need for information).

Products? We have been selling the shirts like crazy... Hats...? Other products?? Were open for ANY and all suggestions. May not pertain to our products even.

Thank you ALL!!!! We are looking to you for our big 2014 Year.

Don't forget to come see us at the ATA SHOW!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mrbill13

What are your current build/ship times like? ... with your recent sale and all


----------



## *ProLine*

3-5 business days.

We did have to close on Thursday and Friday due to the weather. But we will ship Monday what we did not get to on Wednesday.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> What does everyone want to see from ProLine BowStrings for 2014???
> 
> We want to know, what are some things that we can do to help make our company better!??!
> 
> We are working on a new order/return/warranty policy. We realize there are some grey areas in need of being fixed, and we are working on those. Things to help our end, as well our customers with ease of using the warranty program.
> 
> We will be doing a new website... Anything there that you would like to see?? (Please understand, we will not allow ordering through website, we used to, and it created more work and hassle due to so many options and need for information).
> 
> Products? We have been selling the shirts like crazy... Hats...? Other products?? Were open for ANY and all suggestions. May not pertain to our products even.
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!! We are looking to you for our big 2014 Year.
> 
> Don't forget to come see us at the ATA SHOW!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Pm sent


----------



## S.Wells

S.Wells said:


> What do you guys think of Red, Black, silver for this build? With Red servings. Having my accessories, cams, and limb pockets painted red. Should look good on the gloss black riser.


What do you guys think about the string colors? Now that I think about it maybe the red end servings are to much red. Red on the red cams might be a bit much. Maybe I should do all black or clear serving. What do you guys think?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To me that is sounding pretty sweet, I think the red servings won't over power it, since the cams will be black (assuming) should look pretty sharp in my opinion.


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> To me that is sounding pretty sweet, I think the red servings won't over power it, since the cams will be black (assuming) should look pretty sharp in my opinion.


That's the thing, cams are gonna be red too.


----------



## reezen11

Clear end servings !!


----------



## balddave42

I got my new X material strings last week and I can't wait to get them on. Just need to wait a couple weeks for the season to be over before I make the switch. These strings look incredible just by themselves! I can't wait to see how they look on my black death Strother.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> That's the thing, cams are gonna be red too.


For me then I would offset it with either silver serving or black just to break it up a bit, I like some color variation at the cams. But I have done black servings with black cams and its not bad looking either.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

balddave42 said:


> I got my new X material strings last week and I can't wait to get them on. Just need to wait a couple weeks for the season to be over before I make the switch. These strings look incredible just by themselves! I can't wait to see how they look on my black death Strother.


Those look sweet!


----------



## hotrod26

3D tournament season will be here before you know it! Call Amanda or Shannon at Proline and get your strings ordered.


----------



## balddave42

Thanks 05_sprcrw. I have ordered a lot of strings from a lot of string builders on here, and all have been great, but the attention to detail on these strings is superior to any of the others I have used.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I hear you, that is why my search has ended here with Proline. I have not had a wrong set yet provided I gave them the correct specs to begin with, and the details and finishing work are second to none. The best part is I have sets that have thousands of shots on them and they look as good as when I put them on.


----------



## S.Wells

balddave42 said:


> I got my new X material strings last week and I can't wait to get them on. Just need to wait a couple weeks for the season to be over before I make the switch. These strings look incredible just by themselves! I can't wait to see how they look on my black death Strother.


Wow!!! Another amazing set of ProLine threads!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells did you decide on the servings yet?


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> S.Wells did you decide on the servings yet?



Think I am gonna go with all black servings with red speed sleeves. Should look good with the red, black, silver threads with the gloss black riser and red cams and pockets.


----------



## *ProLine*

Please keep these going, we have had a lot of good feedback on this.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



*ProLine* said:


> What does everyone want to see from ProLine BowStrings for 2014???
> 
> We want to know, what are some things that we can do to help make our company better!??!
> 
> We are working on a new order/return/warranty policy. We realize there are some grey areas in need of being fixed, and we are working on those. Things to help our end, as well our customers with ease of using the warranty program.
> 
> We will be doing a new website... Anything there that you would like to see?? (Please understand, we will not allow ordering through website, we used to, and it created more work and hassle due to so many options and need for information).
> 
> Products? We have been selling the shirts like crazy... Hats...? Other products?? Were open for ANY and all suggestions. May not pertain to our products even.
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!! We are looking to you for our big 2014 Year.
> 
> Don't forget to come see us at the ATA SHOW!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> Think I am gonna go with all black servings with red speed sleeves. Should look good with the red, black, silver threads with the gloss black riser and red cams and pockets.


That will definitely look good, you will have to post some pics of it when you get them on.


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> What does everyone want to see from ProLine BowStrings for 2014???
> 
> We want to know, what are some things that we can do to help make our company better!??!
> 
> We are working on a new order/return/warranty policy. We realize there are some grey areas in need of being fixed, and we are working on those. Things to help our end, as well our customers with ease of using the warranty program.
> 
> We will be doing a new website... Anything there that you would like to see?? (Please understand, we will not allow ordering through website, we used to, and it created more work and hassle due to so many options and need for information).
> 
> Products? We have been selling the shirts like crazy... Hats...? Other products?? Were open for ANY and all suggestions. May not pertain to our products even.
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!! We are looking to you for our big 2014 Year.
> 
> Don't forget to come see us at the ATA SHOW!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Just a thought here Joe but what about a free decal thrown in with every set of threads sold. Guys like stickers on their trucks, andbow cases. Makes them happy plus it's free advertisement for you and if you spin it right they are a tax right off. It's a winner for all.


----------



## Jeffro1011

*ProLine* said:


> Please keep these going, we have had a lot of good feedback on this.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Hats, definitely hats!!! I prefer the fitted back flex-fit style hats. Much cleaner look and the hold up a lot longer. I would definitely buy a hat!


----------



## S.Wells

Placed my order today for the Turbo Burner. 10 strands red, 10 strands black, 4 strands silver. BCY X. With all black serving "been a while since I've done that" and red speed sleeves. Should look awesome on this bow!!!


----------



## Methane Archery

red, black, n silver is a great combo. will look great


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> Placed my order today for the Turbo Burner. 10 strands red, 10 strands black, 4 strands silver. BCY X. With all black serving "been a while since I've done that" and red speed sleeves. Should look awesome on this bow!!!



That will look great.


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> Placed my order today for the Turbo Burner. 10 strands red, 10 strands black, 4 strands silver. BCY X. With all black serving "been a while since I've done that" and red speed sleeves. Should look awesome on this bow!!!


Yeip


----------



## S.Wells

Jeffro1011 said:


> Hats, definitely hats!!! I prefer the fitted back flex-fit style hats. Much cleaner look and the hold up a lot longer. I would definitely buy a hat!


I like Hats too Joe!! 

What about Hoodies, weather is cold!!! I like a hoodie when the temps drop below 40.


----------



## reezen11

yes hoodies !!!


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> yes hoodies !!!


Maybe one in camo, I like wearing a hoodie to the woods. ProLine Hoodie in my success photos would be awesome!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am a fan of long sleeve t shirts.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Long sleeve shirt, hoodies.

A way ton order though the website would be much needed!


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> What does everyone want to see from ProLine BowStrings for 2014???
> 
> We want to know, what are some things that we can do to help make our company better!??!
> 
> We are working on a new order/return/warranty policy. We realize there are some grey areas in need of being fixed, and we are working on those. Things to help our end, as well our customers with ease of using the warranty program.
> 
> We will be doing a new website... Anything there that you would like to see?? (Please understand, we will not allow ordering through website, we used to, and it created more work and hassle due to so many options and need for information).
> 
> Products? We have been selling the shirts like crazy... Hats...? Other products?? Were open for ANY and all suggestions. May not pertain to our products even.
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!! We are looking to you for our big 2014 Year.
> 
> Don't forget to come see us at the ATA SHOW!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe,

I know this would be a lot of work. But what about a confirmation email after the order has been made, same day or within 24 hours. 

Email should have information such as lengths, colors and any specified materials. This could possibly allow the customer to catch a mistake, before the set is shipped or possibly even made.

You could also put a warranty/return paper in with each set. Just a page full of information for the customer. What is covered under warranty, warranty information, who to contact, what to expect. It's also popular for companies to put the company mission statement on this page. Tells the customer about the type of company you are and fills the page nicely.

Would also like to see info on how to care for the new strings on there also maybe the do's and don'ts of string installation and maintenance.


----------



## *ProLine*

Great ideas.. Thank you very much.

We are taking notes of this all, and trying to do everything we can!! 

Getting all prepped, and ready for the ATA show as well! 

Thank you all,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Keep in view 

Its a busy day today!! Thanks to you all !

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## X10ring

How about nice polo type shooter shirts not necessarily just for Your shooters but for every1... Not much better advertisement than what your wearing out on the tournament trail or even local range!


----------



## reezen11

todays a good day to order some new threads!
order some prolines and you wont regret it ... i guarantee you that


----------



## rook-e

Haven't even installed my most current set of the new X material strings yet, but I'm plotting my next order for the new Yellow/orange fade dominator that's coming soon. 
Any ideas on colors? I've got a couple combos picked out but opinions are always welcome.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys,

Just wanted to take a second and explain something about ProLine BowStrings, as some recent other companies are trying to claim certain qualities about their products and such, and I wanted you, the customers, to really understand what ProLine BowStrings does.

First off, we only offer one Quality series of ProLine BowStrings. We do not do an economy, we don't do lesser materials. We build, ProLine BowStrings. Which means that we build the best product that we can.
With ProLine BowStrings being from a Mother Fiber company, we do get the opportunity to look at materials way before they enter the archery industry. We get to to help with material designs, and the biggest, we have the equipment to do more than any other String company out there, PERIOD. Our technology and equipment, is beyond the String industry, due to our mother company.

So, I just want everyone to understand, that no matter how big, or how small ProLine BowStrings is... We are still extremely CUSTOM. You want you ends a certain diameter? Your center a particular diameter? 
Well, as most of you know, we ALWAYS accommodate that for you  Nothing new, we try to please our customers.

I also want everyone to understand how simple our goal is...

We simply want to make our customers happy. We want to build the best product in the market, at an affordable price.

And I believe we do just that. We strive for the absolute best. From our materials, to our equipment...to our Processes.

To be honest... A lot of people use the same materials.. But its all about the process in which the materials are built upon, that really counts.

Some people make a pretty product... Does that mean the quality is there? No, not actually.. Its about knowing the fibers internally. Not just the sales pitch the company providing the materials give you. Knowing all the Ins/Outs of what these materials ACTUALLY do, where they come from, why they do what they do, and how they do it. I can guarantee, I've seen a lot of of manufactures facilities, and they do not have the knowledge, equipment, of technology..Nor the overall knowledge of just the materials, due to where our Mother company has come from. WE have an edge, and were using it! 

So please remember. ProLine BowStrings, we offer one level. ABSOLUTE QUALITY. We will never "down grade" our products to an economy level. I know we are missing sales there, but, I would rather miss some sales to provide what we feel the absolute best product.

Thank you all for listening!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Well said Joe. Makes a ton of sense.


----------



## S.Wells

Excellent Joe!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys, 

Just wanted to post up some of the ideas that have been presented to us here, Facebook, email, etc..


Online String maker

Online Ordering

Limb stickers with each order

FAQ page on website

Email confirmation when orders are received. Which would include the order info, to catch mistakes.

Warranty sheet in each order to include:
-Warranty information, what is covered under warranty
-What to expect
-Who to contact
-Include Mission statement on the front of warranty paper

String care information 

Apparel, Hats/Hoodies/Shirts-Long Sleeve

Crossbow series

Shop shooter discounts.. 



Anything else ??!

Thank you everyone, we are trying our best to do what is needed!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## scott*devin

This might be a dumb idea but maybe make up a little string pack that includes D loop serving and a peep sight and have the option to add that to your sting order for a little up charge.


----------



## bcstrat

Not trying to be lazy, but really don't want to read through 109 pages to find examples. So, if anyone has pictures of Proline strings/cables in mainly Flo Orange, would you please post them or pm them to me. The strings would be for my Pro Comp that is Black Out.

Thank you in advance. Travis


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to post up some of the ideas that have been presented to us here, Facebook, email, etc..
> 
> 
> Online String maker
> 
> Online Ordering
> 
> Limb stickers with each order
> 
> FAQ page on website
> 
> Email confirmation when orders are received. Which would include the order info, to catch mistakes.
> 
> Warranty sheet in each order to include:
> -Warranty information, what is covered under warranty
> -What to expect
> -Who to contact
> -Include Mission statement on the front of warranty paper
> 
> String care information
> 
> Apparel, Hats/Hoodies/Shirts-Long Sleeve
> 
> Crossbow series
> 
> Shop shooter discounts..
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else ??!
> 
> Thank you everyone, we are trying our best to do what is needed!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I think you hit it out of the park!! 

Good work Joe!


----------



## pc05753

I looked through a lot of the pages and I probably missed it but if anybody has pics/ideas of colors for a target red matrix with chrome pockets and cams I would greatly appreciate it! I'm holing to get some string set from Proline but I am hoping to see some combos for this bow. Its my fiat true target bow and I want it to stand out when I'm in the line!


----------



## reezen11

[QUOT E=pc05753;1068914749]I looked through a lot of the pages and I probably missed it but if anybody has pics/ideas of colors for a target red matrix with chrome pockets and cams I would greatly appreciate it! I'm holing to get some string set from Proline but I am hoping to see some combos for this bow. Its my fiat true target bow and I want it to stand out when I'm in the line![/QUOTE]
Suggest this








Red black and silver with clear end serving


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> Here are my prolines! Great strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


This is something that looks good on any bow!!!

Black, with Streak of Silver, Streak of Red

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

bcstrat said:


> Not trying to be lazy, but really don't want to read through 109 pages to find examples. So, if anyone has pictures of Proline strings/cables in mainly Flo Orange, would you please post them or pm them to me. The strings would be for my Pro Comp that is Black Out.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Travis


Click to page 14 of this thread, few good samples 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> This is something that looks good on any bow!!!
> 
> Black, with Streak of Silver, Streak of Red
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


They sure do look good!


----------



## pc05753

Thanks reezen11! Those are the ones I will go with!


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> They sure do look good!


Lol, figured you would think so!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Personal Bow of mine:

Baby Blue/ Flo Green = Black streaks


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

Beka Garris, ProLine BowStrings Employee, String Builder:

Flo Pink/ Flo Purple = Black Streaks


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


>


They look great Joe!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> Beka Garris, ProLine BowStrings Employee, String Builder:
> 
> Flo Pink/ Flo Purple = Black Streaks


Putting on new page. 110!


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> Personal Bow of mine:
> 
> Baby Blue/ Flo Green = Black streaks


Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## BrownDog2

*ProLine* said:


>


I would never put that combo together but it does look good. Guy's just think of how many combinations Joe has seen over the years.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking threads got posted up over the weekend I see.


----------



## S.Wells

Hoping to have my new set today.


----------



## *ProLine*

Just letting everyone know, shipping is quite slow right now. 

Just listening to the Radio in the manufacturing area, radio was talking about the huge delay with USPS right now. We have had some things go quick as normal, but also a few things that seem to be snail mail.

Just a little heads up there!! 

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Just letting everyone know, shipping is quite slow right now.
> 
> Just listening to the Radio in the manufacturing area, radio was talking about the huge delay with USPS right now. We have had some things go quick as normal, but also a few things that seem to be snail mail.
> 
> Just a little heads up there!!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe is right. My threads weren't in the mail box, maybe tomorrow.

I also recently sold a quiver bracket I shipped on 12/2 going to Canada. And it still hasn't made it to its destination. Still in Chicago, called to verify tracking and was told things are slow because of weather and holiday season.

Thanks for the update Joe!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Just letting everyone know, shipping is quite slow right now.
> 
> Just listening to the Radio in the manufacturing area, radio was talking about the huge delay with USPS right now. We have had some things go quick as normal, but also a few things that seem to be snail mail.
> 
> Just a little heads up there!!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



That is definitely something that always happens this time of year, and I feel each year it probably gets worse with more and more online sales taking place.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone getting any new strings and getting their bows ready for indoor?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone getting any new strings and getting their bows ready for indoor?


If I ever get some time to do it I will


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone getting any new strings and getting their bows ready for indoor?


I am, the yellow and orange fade Dominator will be in my grubby mitts tmrw.


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone getting any new strings and getting their bows ready for indoor?


My ProLines from last year are still perfect. I just don't shoot my indoor bow as much as the others so they will probably stay for another year. 452X cables and 8190 string.

Unless this new X material blows me away, I doubt I'll change them out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> My ProLines from last year are still perfect. I just don't shoot my indoor bow as much as the others so they will probably stay for another year. 452X cables and 8190 string.
> 
> Unless this new X material blows me away, I doubt I'll change them out.


Mine are always still in great shape when I change them, I admittently get bored with the colors before they wear out. Joe builds them so good that I just like seeing new combos come in and on the bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> If I ever get some time to do it I will


You're telling me, I can't seem to find much time myself these days.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> I am, the yellow and orange fade Dominator will be in my grubby mitts tmrw.


Nice! I guess the wait wasn't too bad


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Nice! I guess the wait wasn't too bad


No, not bad at all. I was told 16-20 weeks got it 10.


----------



## *ProLine*

I'm putting some strings of mine on tonight 

I'll be sure to share pictures !!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> I am, the yellow and orange fade Dominator will be in my grubby mitts tmrw.


That will look great, can't wait to see it.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> That will look great, can't wait to see it.


Well, I haven't seen it in person but I have seen two different pics of it from two different people/phones and its not what I was expecting. I will see it in person in a few hours. Based on the pics I don't know what I think at this point. Haha


----------



## Cdpkook132

Is it going to be your Vegas bow?


----------



## scott*devin

rook-e said:


> Well, I haven't seen it in person but I have seen two different pics of it from two different people/phones and its not what I was expecting. I will see it in person in a few hours. Based on the pics I don't know what I think at this point. Haha


I'll take it off your hands 😂😂😂


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Is it going to be your Vegas bow?


Don't know yet. If I like it yes.


----------



## rook-e

scott*devin said:


> I'll take it off your hands &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Haha, well sit tight; who knows what I'll do. :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Don't know yet. If I like it yes.


Well hopefully it is better in person.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Well hopefully it is better in person.


Well, I can make due with it but not until I change out all the yellow accessories to black and put some strings on it. 
Just an FYI to all, the yellow accessories in the PSE catalog are bright flo yellow, not just yellow like it shows and the yellow riser is more of a gold. 
This will be my first bow without loud colored strings.
My color choice for strings will be bronze/gold with clear serving.


----------



## JHENS87

must have pics


----------



## rook-e

Pics will come later after getting things changed. I may wait to put up pics until its completely set up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sounds like the combo would fit nicely, but definitely not a fan of the flo yellow accessories like you said black should look much better.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Let's see some more combos.

Thanks proline for a great year


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Joe makes a sweet string!!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> I'm putting some strings of mine on tonight
> 
> I'll be sure to share pictures !!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


So where's the pics?


----------



## S.Wells

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Joe makes a sweet string!!


Very nice!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Those look great!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Joe makes a sweet string!!


Those look great


----------



## *ProLine*

I put strings on...and not a single pic :-( Shameful! 

I have some others I will post up for now though!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Just a basic ProLine Bowstrings Set

Red/Silver



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Tri-Color... Good ole Red/White/Blue for the USA customers!



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Another Tri-Color…. Flo. Green/ Blue/Flo. Pink



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Simple Two Color…. BuckSkin/Black



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Set of Double Streak-Freaks… Love it. White-red-Blue



Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> Set of Double Streak-Freaks… Love it. White-red-Blue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Very nice!!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Another Tri-Color…. Flo. Green/ Blue/Flo. Pink
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That's what I call juicy fruit


----------



## JHENS87

*ProLine* said:


> Another Tri-Color…. Flo. Green/ Blue/Flo. Pink
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


those look awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Just a basic ProLine Bowstrings Set
> 
> Red/Silver
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Maybe a basic set but I think that combo is going to end up on a bow of mine at some point I really like that.


----------



## reezen11

Gonna order a black and silver set. 
Double pinstripe,should,look great


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That sounds awesome reezen11, can't wait to see pics of that.


----------



## Mattyz

Hi - just wondering if you can post some pics of bright blue or blue combination strings?

Thanks!


----------



## EnglishKev

Here is a couple of blue sets I had done.
Blue with red/yellow streaks and blue with red streak.

Kev


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## hotrod26

3D tournament season is just around the corner. Time to order the best string on the market, call Proline and order yours today!!


----------



## reezen11

Order up via email 
[email protected]
Yeip!!


----------



## JHENS87

I'm ordering after the 1st..little birthday present to myself


----------



## mathews xt 600

Joe those strings are amazing


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

I finally turned my order in to my shop yesterday for the orange/goldish yellow Dominator, went with black with bronze pinstripe. Who knows how it will look, this bows colors have me all thrown off.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> That sounds awesome reezen11, can't wait to see pics of that.


Order placed today pics coming soon !!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys!!!

We will be at the ATA show of for our first time this year!!! 

Interested in being set up as a dealer??? See us at the show, bring your "Big Bucks" coupon, and get 50% off your first order, placed at the ATA show.

We hope to talk to many of you, and answer any and all questions, so be sure to come check us out!!!!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Order placed today pics coming soon !!


Sounds better then what I spent the day doing in the cold. I just got wood cut/coyote traps out and spent the rest of the day with family I haven't seen in a while. While it wasn't a bad day I didn't get to order any prolines!


----------



## S.Wells

Shooting ProLines all morning!!! It was a good day!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> Shooting ProLines all morning!!! It was a good day!


Definitely beats my day at work.


----------



## redrider213

How about some suggestion for my new strings. It wouldn't bother me to make the green go away. 2011 Shadowcat spots only bow. Thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Ordering my set tomorrow. Wife told me today to order a set for my birthday, but I figured Joe gave everyone the day off for new years


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Ordering my set tomorrow. Wife told me today to order a set for my birthday, but I figured Joe gave everyone the day off for new years


everyone but me !!! lmao..


----------



## *ProLine*

Today, we were closed  

All of our staff deserved the day off! But I still made the hour long drive in, to do some paper work, and tie some loose ends up for the ATA!!!

Give us a call, 513-801-5984

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

redrider213 said:


> How about some suggestion for my new strings. It wouldn't bother me to make the green go away. 2011 Shadowcat spots only bow. Thanks
> View attachment 1842392
> 
> View attachment 1842394


how about black and green with clear end servings..... 
i may have a pic of this ..


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> everyone but me !!! lmao..


but did you actually "work" lol


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> how about black and green with clear end servings.....
> i may have a pic of this ..


Here we go but with black end serving


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> but did you actually "work" lol



welllll kind of . if you consider answering private messages about bow strings and orders work. lol


----------



## S.Wells

reezen11 said:


> Here we go but with black end serving


Nice!!


----------



## redrider213

Martins came with green and black with black servings and thats what is still on it. I was thinking of a color change to dress it up a little. Not that I dont like the green and black.


----------



## redrider213

Is this speck green and silver?


----------



## *ProLine*

Speck. Flo Green/Silver 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Joe you keep making it hard for me to decide what combo to run next that speck flo green and silver is still a top favorite of mine.


----------



## *ProLine*

Mine as well actually! Have ALWAYS loved the simple combo there… Looks great on most anything.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Joe you keep making it hard for me to decide what combo to run next that speck flo green and silver is still a top favorite of mine.


ive made my color choice up .. just waiting for them to arrive now.


----------



## reezen11

sale at proline bowstrings .. 
heres the link}
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2156659


----------



## JHENS87

I finally chose colors. took me long enough lol


----------



## S.Wells

A very nice color combo here. Hope to get these ProLines on the Turbo Burner in the next couple days!


----------



## reezen11

S.Wells said:


> View attachment 1842779
> 
> 
> A very nice color combo here. Hope to get these ProLines on the Turbo Burner in the next couple days!


oh yeah one of my favorites right there for sure..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> View attachment 1842779
> 
> 
> A very nice color combo here. Hope to get these ProLines on the Turbo Burner in the next couple days!


Those do look great.


----------



## Cdpkook132

S.Wells said:


> View attachment 1842779
> 
> 
> A very nice color combo here. Hope to get these ProLines on the Turbo Burner in the next couple days!


Look what I started


----------



## reezen11

Cdpkook132 said:


> Look what I started


Catchy isn't it !!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else ordering any sweet color combos.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys, busy week here at the ATA show. 

Make sure you come see us!!

Also, check out the Archerytalk.com videos, our very own Shannon at ProLine BowStrings started the show off presenting the 2014 ATA show for archery talk.com 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## balddave42

Finally got my strings put on. They look great and didn't move after about 5 shots. Bow was in spec without any twists...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am loving the way those look!


----------



## balddave42

Thanks. They shoot great too..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I suppose that is actually more important then how they look, but I still always worry about looks first :doh:

But luckily with Proline you don't have to worry about either.


----------



## Cdpkook132

balddave42 said:


> Finally got my strings put on. They look great and didn't move after about 5 shots. Bow was in spec without any twists...


Very nice! Is that flo orange and flame? Close ups!


----------



## balddave42

Thanks...they are actually sunset orange and flame.. I will have to take a close up with them on the bow.. here is a pic when I got them in the package.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ahhh very nice. I have always like the subset orange color. Your just looked so bright!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliner's


----------



## *ProLine*

Check out our Archerytalk.com interview at the ATA show!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvrFbQzv7j4&list=PLVZgJohXVfzjUZ3S1DPGT5c2BPfEJcn5x&index=4

Shannon introducing, and then yours truly!

Thank you all,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I saw that on fb, too cool.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Cool video Joe. I bet you guys were busy at ATA


----------



## *ProLine*

We had a great time!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

heres a bcy color chart..
and a proline cartoon that hasnt been seen in quite awhile..


----------



## JHENS87

:thumbs_up


----------



## rook-e

Got my new strings in the mail yesterday, too sick today to put them on. :-(


----------



## reezen11

Looking for staffmembers for the 2014 year heres a link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2166246&p=1069153506#post1069153506


----------



## 05_sprcrw

This is a great company to shoot for guys I highly recommend hopping on that staff offer and see if you can't join the Proline team.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you everyone!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Did i mention we are now taking field staff applications


----------



## rook-e

Not a great pic, but I installed the new X material black with bronze pinstripe strings today.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1852191
> 
> 
> Not a great pic, but I installed the new X material black with bronze pinstripe strings today.


Nice very nice


----------



## rook-e

Tuned well, these are the very first shots out of this bow. 
Decent start at close distance, did some more tuning at 18m and it's shooting well.


----------



## JHENS87

Building my bow press this weekend and planning on installing my prolines as soon as they are delivered


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet what style of press are you building?


----------



## reezen11

Photos of some new strings coming soon!! 
Just need time to take them


----------



## rook-e

Busy week for me, hoping next week I can get the new strings installed on my red Dominator. I'll post a pic when it's done.


----------



## *ProLine*

Those look great!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Looking for staff members for the 2014 year heres a link
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2166246&p=1069153506#post1069153506


back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1852196
> 
> 
> Tuned well, these are the very first shots out of this bow.
> Decent start at close distance, did some more tuning at 18m and it's shooting well.



Great shooting!


----------



## rook-e

Thanks, those were some close shots but as I said its shooting good. I will put the bow into full time use after tonight's league and this weekends tournament. Don't want to change bows before a big shoot.


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to give us a call to get your orders in, 513-801-5984!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## gjstudt

*ProLine* said:


> Be sure to give us a call to get your orders in, 513-801-5984!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Thx Joe

U know I will. 

I love me some cool looking, great shooting, long lasting ProLine strings.


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


info back in view..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Thanks, those were some close shots but as I said its shooting good. I will put the bow into full time use after tonight's league and this weekends tournament. Don't want to change bows before a big shoot.



Good luck!


----------



## rook-e

Now that I have the orange bow setup, I'm thinking I want to put all flo yellow strings on it. 
My wife thinks I'm crazy, she says you JUST put strings on it! After Vegas I'll change them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Now that I have the orange bow setup, I'm thinking I want to put all flo yellow strings on it.
> My wife thinks I'm crazy, she says you JUST put strings on it! After Vegas I'll change them.


I hear that alot too, but life is too short to be shooting a different color combo then you want :lol3:


----------



## S.Wells

05_sprcrw said:


> I hear that alot too, but life is too short to be shooting a different color combo then you want :lol3:


Exactly there are just way to many cot combos I haven't tried


----------



## reezen11

have a set coming thats a bit different... 
2 color string but built like a 4 color ... its gonna be a one of a kind i do believe.


----------



## *ProLine*

CHECK THIS LINK OUT!!!!!!!!! SHARE IT WITH EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!! HAHAHAHA 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2169715&p=1069194260#post1069194260

I love our customers, and want to share it with as much as we can!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> have a set coming thats a bit different...
> 2 color string but built like a 4 color ... its gonna be a one of a kind i do believe.


I see me having to order some more strings can't wait to see this.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

S.Wells said:


> Exactly there are just way to many cot combos I haven't tried


Ya, I change my string colors a min of 1 time a year on each bow weather its needed or not (never is). Only reason it isn't more is because I take too long to decided on a color combo.


----------



## squid77

Great strings and Awesome string maker! Had issue with another string maker on here, and Proline stepped up and got me my string(that I had waited 2years for) without even being asked to do so! Have purchased Prolines before this and will in the future! With the season winding down in illinois figured I would put the new prolines on. No twisting needed, just put them on and they were right where they needed to be, just got to tune once everything else is set up, but if past experience is any measure, it will be quick and painless. Thanks again from a appreciative customer!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!!

We do appreciate the support!

We were happy to take care of the people that were waiting on the other brand for so long. It was our pleasure!!

Thank you all,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

squid77 said:


> Great strings and Awesome string maker! Had issue with another string maker on here, and Proline stepped up and got me my string(that I had waited 2years for) without even being asked to do so! Have purchased Prolines before this and will in the future! With the season winding down in illinois figured I would put the new prolines on. No twisting needed, just put them on and they were right where they needed to be, just got to tune once everything else is set up, but if past experience is any measure, it will be quick and painless. Thanks again from a appreciative customer!
> View attachment 1855421


Glad your liking your new Proline strings! 
Joe is a absolute great guy , not many people left like him ..


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hey there everyone,

This will seem a bit Odd, but I'm going to do it anyway.

Some of you may know my past is nothing more than Archery, Archery, oh and some more archery. I have been a professional archer for a long time, and great career with Olympic recurve. And later in the compound world as well.
Something that most don't know about me is my bass fishing. I have finally retired from shooting professionally, to take a huge opportunity in the Bass fishing world as a Professional Bass Angler.

I have since erased my Archery Fan page from Facebook that had over 12K followers..and started a fresh fishing page for any and all fans.

So if you ever want to know what the Owner of ProLine BowStrings does besides run one of the largest String manufactures, Please go Like my fan page ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joe-Hamilton/637614856298364

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## rook-e

Right on, good luck to you Joe on the new venture!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!! Just something to keep busy with ;-)

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck with the bass fishing, its definitely another fun pass time.


----------



## S.Wells

Joe just curious what tour you'll be fishing?


----------



## rook-e

Monday! 
Well, how did everyone shoot this past weekend? 
I will say, I didn't shoot my best. Struggled a bit, shot decent outer ten score but weak inner ten. That baby X was elusive!


----------



## *ProLine*

S.Wells said:


> Joe just curious what tour you'll be fishing?


BassMaster Elite series, and Opens. Qualified for the Elites this past season.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

rook-e said:


> Monday!
> Well, how did everyone shoot this past weekend?
> I will say, I didn't shoot my best. Struggled a bit, shot decent outer ten score but weak inner ten. That baby X was elusive!


didn't even look at my bow. spent my weekend resting and looking for a new hunting bow


----------



## reezen11

still taking field staff apps.


----------



## S.Wells

*ProLine* said:


> BassMaster Elite series, and Opens. Qualified for the Elites this past season.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Some very tough competition Joe in both series! I've fished with a lot of those guys. Bunch of good guys, but they can flat catch em. Wish ya luck Joe, fish your game and stay focused and you'll be fine.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man your in there with the big dogs Joe! Good Luck.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hopefully post up some good pictures of a few projects over the next week 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

pics! who got some pics to share ??


----------



## JHENS87

none yet. unless you want a pic of my target from 10 yards


----------



## Cdpkook132

JHENS87 said:


> none yet. unless you want a pic of my target from 10 yards


Let's see it!


----------



## JHENS87

terrible in my opinion. both shooting and the target being shot at. but it was free so i shoot the crap outta it. and the basements a construction zone


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love those construction zones, I have a few around the house as well.


----------



## hotrod26

3D season is here! Time to call Proline strings and order a set of the best strings going!!


----------



## reezen11

Taking field staff apps for two more weeks !!


----------



## reezen11

should have some new threads on this weekend ... im hoping anyway..


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> should have some new threads on this weekend ... im hoping anyway..


nice


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> should have some new threads on this weekend ... im hoping anyway..


I know I won't have mine on the red dominator until after Vegas. :-(


----------



## brdz71

Some threads on my elite pure


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are looking good.


----------



## *ProLine*

Ahhh, the smell of String material in the morning!!! Machines are up and running.. orders are on the move!

Another great day at ProLine BowStrings!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jcarlson129

I emailed and called and left a messege at your shop yesterday and have called twice today with no luck. I need to order some strings as mine are frayed and I have a shoot coming up very soon. When is the best time to call?


----------



## *ProLine*

We are trying to catch up on phone calls as quick as we can. If you have a Voice Mail in, we will be giving you a call back here soon.

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## pseshooter300

That green and black looks good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds like your awfully busy Joe, I guess there is probably worse problems to have.


----------



## *ProLine*

I don't mind busy!!! Love it!

We have all put many hours, days, weeks, months and many years behind ProLine BowStrings.. Busy is just a sign that we are doing something right. Love it!

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

time permitting i will be installing a set tomorrow... have had them now for around 2 weeks ... lol


----------



## rook-e

Wooooo! I posted I wouldn't be installing the strings on my red Dominator until after Vegas, BUT I got'em installed today! 
Progress. 
Also, the new strings I put on my orange dominator(BCY X) are great! I've only shot 3 Vegas scoring rounds with the bow and shot 298, 300 and then a 298 tonight at league. They haven't moved.


----------



## *ProLine*

I have several that I am working on  Will post pictures when they are done!

Thank you everyone, Give us a call tomorrow to get those orders in! 

513-801-5984

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Just keeping good info in view!



*ProLine* said:


> As I want to keep this thread as INFORMATIVE as possible, I would like to point out a few things about our product, that may be different than others, or even from our past products, that I seem to be getting a lot of questions about, and would like to point them out for all to see
> *
> 1st, our END LOOPS*... Yes, our end Loops are now 100% made from the .007" halo material by BCY.
> 
> *Why??*
> The reason we have decided to go to this material...well there are several
> -1st being that it does grip to the material better than other options we have used in the past, for our process, resulting in a more stable String/cable that is less apt to move, compared to some other options..such as 3D, cable fix, tag ends, 2x, etc.. This is with our process of course. Certain things work better with certain processes.
> 
> -2nd is the durability... I don't believe that there is anything more durable for an end loop, than serving. Dry fire test show the same results. So any time that we can make a product more durable, were going to.
> 
> -3rd is the diameter. Yes we would love to have used serving in the past, but due to the diameter, it was not the best option for us. Now having a material that has such a durability, grips amazingly, and small diameter, it just seems to be our best option at this time.
> 
> Everyone has had those moments when their tuning their bow, and taking cables on and off, or string, and the post on their cams has fuzzed up the Tag ends as loops... or cable fix,, etc. Well, this should help prevent that for sure.
> 
> Every decision that we decide in our process, is gone through with a fine comb, we need to know that the product we are sending out, we can be extremely proud of. As new materials hit the market, I promise that we will test, test again, and when we think its perfect, we will test again.. This will all be to ensure that you are receiving the absolute best product that we feel we can provide.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support..
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Good pics of our strings!



Ray knight said:


> Just got a set of fir my burner. Awesome strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

We do what we do!! Many make similar looking products now days…Streak-Freaks became a disease…Spread like wildfire!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



*ProLine* said:


> Streak-Freaks have been a hot ticket item as of late. Even seeing others trying to run something similar. It's great to see others doing the same.
> ProLine BowStrings is known for our series of Streak-Freaks in design. It has been a huge hit for us when we presented it many years ago, and very happy to see our customers still enjoying them today!
> 
> The above set of Streak-Freaks have a double Streak... Looks mighty good with quite a few combinations!
> 
> Feeling Creative..? Feel free to come up with something unique and we will see what we can do.
> 
> ProLine BowStrings, "The Evolution of Quality BowStrings".
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Good review and pictures! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



highstrung556 said:


> Decided to buy a new string and cable and I wanted to support an AT sponsor. After much researching I came down to Proline and Vapor Trail. Decided to go with Proline and placed my order on the phone on a Saturday at noon and received them the following Saturday.
> 
> I wanted the same colors as the original strings so I went with Dark Brown and Cedar with Dark Brown serving. It was a perfect match. I for got to specify what string material, so I can't say if they used 452x or 8190.
> 
> Well I got them installed, mounted the peep, d-loop and QAD rest cord and went out to do a little shooting. No adjustment to my bow sight and peep were necessary because I was meticulous with my measurements before removing the Mathews string and cable. POA and POI were exactly the same as before.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to thank Proline for some great threads, quick shipping and making a quality product.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great.


----------



## *ProLine*

Oh Mondays!! BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

who did some shooting this weekend?


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> who did some shooting this weekend?


I did, shot my last night on Vegas league with a 298 15X, and shot Sunday for practice and shot a 299 26X. Dropped a 9 on end seven last arrow. Going to shoot today after work too.


----------



## reezen11

no time to shoot no time to install strings!!! ugggh!!!
staff apps are eating me up .. lol


----------



## JHENS87

I got to shoot some saturday finally. Couldnt hold for crap. decided to figure out why. Bow is 3lb under weight and 3/8" long on ATA..might have something to do with it. Good thing these junk strings are being replaced by prolines very shortly


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

I'm thinking flo yellow strings with a black pin stripe for my new bow with Flo yellow serving. What do you think, too much yellow. Any pics of anything like this? The bow will be all black other than the string.


----------



## JHENS87

i think it'd look good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think that would look dang good.


----------



## *ProLine*

It would look good! Great combo!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## brdz71

Shot 10 up Sunday with my new energy 35 , not bad for the 2nd time i shot it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting, I am hoping to find time to install some new Prolines I have had for about 2 months now but I just don't have a dang free weekend for about another month.


----------



## *ProLine*

We are working hard for you everyone!! Be sure to get your order in today!

Call us @ 513-801-5984

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have any great color combo ideas.


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> Good pics of our strings!


Those look awesome


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings!!

513-801-5984

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

I have some pictures that I will be posting of a customers bow… Holy smokes they are sick!! I chose the colors 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> I have some pictures that I will be posting of a customers bow… Holy smokes they are sick!! I chose the colors
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


You have my full attention Joe!


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> I have some pictures that I will be posting of a customers bow… Holy smokes they are sick!! I chose the colors
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



ok im waiting!!!


----------



## rook-e

I'm waiting too


----------



## brdz71

Im in on this


----------



## JHENS87

Put down the fishing lures and post a pic Joe


----------



## 138104

*ProLine* said:


>


Is that flame and blue/black spec?


----------



## reezen11

Perry24 said:


> Is that flame and blue/black spec?


yeip!


----------



## *ProLine*

Ahhh You know… No big deal or anything… But first major 3D tournament of the year, ASA Florida.. ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooter Tim Gillingham takes 1st place in Mens Pro!!!!

BOOOM!!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

That's awesome!


----------



## rook-e

Getting ready to roll out to AZ State JOAD indoor, hoping my son shoots strong today. He's been up and down score wise lately. 
We're confident in his equipment, ProLine strung PSE Phenom SD, just has to have a strong mental game today.


----------



## keyman

Let's see the bow. I bet I know who's bow it is. You're killing me. 



*ProLine* said:


> I have some pictures that I will be posting of a customers bow… Holy smokes they are sick!! I chose the colors
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Ahhh You know… No big deal or anything… But first major 3D tournament of the year, ASA Florida.. ProLine BowStrings Pro Shooter Tim Gillingham takes 1st place in Mens Pro!!!!
> 
> BOOOM!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Gotta love that! Great shooting Tim.


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol, YEIP!!! 

I'll post today 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



keyman said:


> Let's see the bow. I bet I know who's bow it is. You're killing me.


----------



## reezen11

just a fyi 

i will create a new thread and will post the link to it with the new members and the existing staff we have..
thanks


----------



## brdz71

reezen11 said:


> just a fyi
> 
> i will create a new thread and will post the link to it with the new members and the existing staff we have..
> thanks


Awsome


----------



## rook-e

Who's in for Vegas? 
We'll be rolling out Thursday morning.


----------



## keyman

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, YEIP!!!
> 
> I'll post today
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Still waiting


----------



## hotrod26

Call and order a set of the best strings on the market!!


----------



## rook-e

No one for Vegas? 
Be nice to have a cool ProLine shirt to sport in Vegas. ;-)


----------



## JHENS87

no vegas here. I haven't mastered my 10 yard indoor basement tournament yet.


----------



## topjimmy

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else have any great color combo ideas.


When I win my free set ,:wink: I want dark blue with neon green and a silver pin stripe. Not sure on the serving color.


----------



## reezen11

HERES A LINK TO THE NEW STAFF !
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2183572&p=1069368730#post1069368730


----------



## 05_sprcrw

topjimmy said:


> When I win my free set ,:wink: I want dark blue with neon green and a silver pin stripe. Not sure on the serving color.


That is a great sounding combo, I am kinda thinking of brown strings with a streak of pink and brown or clear servings just not so sure if I should do that or not yet.


----------



## rook-e

topjimmy said:


> When I win my free set ,:wink: I want dark blue with neon green and a silver pin stripe. Not sure on the serving color.


Clear serving would be my choice


----------



## EnglishKev

rook-e said:


> Clear serving would be my choice


I've actually gone off clear serving a bit, I found it has a habit of turning back to white in the high wear areas (admittedly after a fair bit of shooting).
My last set I had black servings on a black with flo-green and silver streaks string and they are still looking good.

Kev


----------



## brdz71

I like the black flo green silver streak combo ,


----------



## DIAMONDTOM

Got my strings about two weeks ago. Joe makes a great set of strings with fast turn around time. Strings were "spot" on with no peep rotatation. I will be a return customer!


----------



## *ProLine*

Flo green/blue-flo orange. Outlined Streak-freaks


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## brdz71

That is sweet


----------



## keyman

*ProLine* said:


>


OMG!!! That is crazy!!! I can;t wait to see it. Thank you to Proline strings for pimping my Green Hoyt. I can't wait to tune it and take it to the range. Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Your so very welcome!!!! Should be seeing it very soon!!! It was fantastic to do, hope you like the color combo I picked 

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

those look killer


----------



## EnglishKev

Hot damn, those look so good.:tongue:
Killer match to that bow.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look killer, great combo.


----------



## rook-e

Those colors look great, that's a color combo I would use for sure! 
I'm getting ready to roll out to Vegas in just a little while!


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


>


I like them a lot 

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> I like them a lot
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Wow that is creative!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well hoping to get my strings installed this weekend if I can find some time.


----------



## JHENS87

so what color for a snow camo bow with blue mods on the cams?


----------



## brdz71

10 black, 10 white ,4 blue


----------



## reezen11

Had time to install my new set !!
Dipped the peep in carbon fiber to match my limbs









Tuned easy .


----------



## rmscustom

*ProLine* said:


>


Sick!


----------



## brdz71

reezen11 said:


> Had time to install my new set !!
> Dipped the peep in carbon fiber to match my limbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuned easy .


Man thats nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Had time to install my new set !!
> Dipped the peep in carbon fiber to match my limbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuned easy .


Do my eyes deceive me? I don't see mt berry and silver...


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? I don't see mt berry and silver...


Lol 
No mt berry and silver there Dustin
Black and silver kick now.


----------



## rook-e

Vegas! 

Whew! What a turnout!! Great event, lots of fun to be had. 
I didn't shoot my average by any means and struggled with nerves for sure. 
Friday was a train wreck for me once my head decided to join in on the shooting, I only managed a weak 293 11X. I started shaking after the first two shots on the third end and couldn't put it back together. 
Saturday went a little better and mustered up a 297 20X, still not where I can shoot but a vast improvement over Friday. 
This landed me in flight 5 in the lower end. 

Sunday shots broke great, no nerves just couldn't get settled in and had too much float to hit the 10/X and ended soft with a 294 15X

Finished 20th in flight 5 out of 37 shooters. 

All in all, it was a great time. Met some great people and learned that my mental game needs much improvement. 

LOTS of amazing shooters to keep the competition stiff. 
Already planning Vegas 2015!

Roy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Lol
> No mt berry and silver there Dustin
> Black and silver kick now.


Black and silver looks great too though.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Vegas!
> 
> Whew! What a turnout!! Great event, lots of fun to be had.
> I didn't shoot my average by any means and struggled with nerves for sure.
> Friday was a train wreck for me once my head decided to join in on the shooting, I only managed a weak 293 11X. I started shaking after the first two shots on the third end and couldn't put it back together.
> Saturday went a little better and mustered up a 297 20X, still not where I can shoot but a vast improvement over Friday.
> This landed me in flight 5 in the lower end.
> 
> Sunday shots broke great, no nerves just couldn't get settled in and had too much float to hit the 10/X and ended soft with a 294 15X
> 
> Finished 20th in flight 5 out of 37 shooters.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time. Met some great people and learned that my mental game needs much improvement.
> 
> LOTS of amazing shooters to keep the competition stiff.
> Already planning Vegas 2015!
> 
> Roy


Still way better then I would have done, I am sure. Great shooting.


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

anyone with questions on ordering etc. feel free to send me a message ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its finally looking like I might end up with some time to put a set of strings on.


----------



## JHENS87

Hey Joe, any pics of electric blue strings?


----------



## rook-e

I've been thinking about getting a set of all flo yellow with clear serving to put on my orange dominator. I have an alpha elite that's orange with flo yellow and I think it looks great.


----------



## JHENS87

I bet it'd look good. I'm thinking about doing blue on my snow camo elite answer


----------



## reezen11

messages returned. 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## whitetail25

Looking good guys. Bow looks sharp reezen.


----------



## merrygld

Great strings ,, no body does it better


----------



## 05_sprcrw

really thinking my next set is going to be some sort of pink and brown just can't figure out how I want to combo them just yet.


----------



## JHENS87

Do it. I've got a set of strings sitting here waiting to go on my bow. who knows when I'll swap them out


----------



## reezen11

pics or i pull your man card!!!


----------



## JHENS87

i might try to put them on sunday


----------



## brdz71

Help with color combo on my new energy 35 black riser camo limbs patriot brown cams , im still hung up on the idea of 10 black 10 flo green 4 silver


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think the black flo green and silver would be great!


----------



## jwilson48

I'm finally getting my new strings put on Saturday after my 3d shoot. Will post pics. Electric blue/Flo green w/flo orange streaks! They look awesome!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump for an awesome company!!


----------



## EnglishKev

brdz71 said:


> Help with color combo on my new energy 35 black riser camo limbs patriot brown cams , im still hung up on the idea of 10 black 10 flo green 4 silver





05_sprcrw said:


> I think the black flo green and silver would be great!


I have equal black/flo-green/silvedr on one of mine, they look pretty sharp

Kev


----------



## rook-e

If you've been holding out on ordering strings, there's no better time than the present to order a set.
Get a set before outdoor and 3D season starts!


----------



## brdz71

EnglishKev said:


> I have equal black/flo-green/silvedr on one of mine, they look pretty sharp
> 
> Kev


That is sweet , thanks for posting


----------



## JHENS87

jwilson48 said:


> I'm finally getting my new strings put on Saturday after my 3d shoot. Will post pics. Electric blue/Flo green w/flo orange streaks! They look awesome!


I want to see the electric blue


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> I have equal black/flo-green/silvedr on one of mine, they look pretty sharp
> 
> Kev



I would have to agree might become one of my next string orders.


----------



## JHENS87

I'm tempted to just order solid flo green. Don't care if it matches the brown mods or not lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Nothing wrong with that for a while a couple years back I was on a solid color string kick and then I would change just the serving colors they always turned out great. Hmmm now I might have to place an order for a set like that again.


----------



## JHENS87

Yeah. I've never had solid. Been on a 3 color kick and had about enough of that. Set I just got is almost solid, just a streak of another color. think next set is solid


----------



## brdz71

Too any choices


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You can say that again, so far I have found that I have only been limited by my imagination.


----------



## JHENS87

I'm limited by money, plenty of imagination lol


----------



## reezen11

i should have a new set to show off by this weekend ..as long as i get time to put them on..


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> i should have a new set to show off by this weekend ..as long as i get time to put them on..[/
> 
> Personal bow or customer bow?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i should have a new set to show off by this weekend ..as long as i get time to put them on..



Every freaking time I think I will have time to put my strings on my weekend plans go right in the pooper and I end up having to fix/help/do anything but install strings. I have had a new set for close to 2 months now out:


----------



## JHENS87

sneak away for 10 minutes and at least get them on the bow so you can post pics. you can tune later lol


----------



## reezen11

Customers bow


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> I want to see the electric blue


well things don't always go as planned :sad: as soon as i get them on the bow they WILL be posted! sorry for the delay!


----------



## rook-e

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? 
Shooting, tuning, practice, re-string??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I always say restringing the bow but some how each weekend it doesn't happen. I am going to start refinishing the kitchen cabinets to keep the honey do list down so come fall I don't catch any flack for hunting as much as I do.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I always say restringing the bow but some how each weekend it doesn't happen. I am going to start refinishing the kitchen cabinets to keep the honey do list down so come fall I don't catch any flack for hunting as much as I do.


dustin,
as many of us know your a metal fabricator-designer.. so that being said are the wooden cabinets getting a metal facelift???
now get those strings on your bow!!


----------



## brdz71

rook-e said:


> What are everyone's plans for the weekend?
> Shooting, tuning, practice, re-string??


Shooting some indoor 3d saturday night


----------



## JHENS87

jwilson48 said:


> well things don't always go as planned :sad: as soon as i get them on the bow they WILL be posted! sorry for the delay!


I demand pictures lol


----------



## rook-e

Spent a nice sunny 80* AZ day out at the range/s with my son. 
We shot some FITA practice and then did the 14 target animal course.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Spent a nice sunny 80* AZ day out at the range/s with my son.
> We shot some FITA practice and then did the 14 target animal course.


sunshine!!! and no white stuff on the ground!!! 
and t shirt! wish it would get at least hooded sweatshirt weather here...


----------



## bowhunter727

Do you guys sell and tune bows as well or just sell strings?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliner's another weekend came and gone with me not finding time to install strings out:


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> sunshine!!! and no white stuff on the ground!!!
> and t shirt! wish it would get at least hooded sweatshirt weather here...


We are taking advantage of this nice weather because before too long it's going to be 115*+ out and we won't be able to be outside.


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> I demand pictures lol


another weekend came and went without getting them put on. sorry i will be getting them on soon....i hope


----------



## JHENS87

I'm finally putting the strings on my phenom this week. Would already be done but the metal for my press was backordered and just now got shipped. hopefully in a few weeks I wont have to rely on others to use their press


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> I'm finally putting the strings on my phenom this week. Would already be done but the metal for my press was backordered and just now got shipped. hopefully in a few weeks I wont have to rely on others to use their press



Sweet, what style of press are you building?


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> dustin,
> as many of us know your a metal fabricator-designer.. so that being said are the wooden cabinets getting a metal facelift???
> now get those strings on your bow!!



So ??


----------



## rook-e

Time for some more pics! Who has pics of there ProLine strings installed or better yet pics of you shooting? 
Post them up, let's see them.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hey guys! Sorry I have not been able to be on too much.

Here over the past few months, we have been dealing with a problem internally here at ProLine BowStrings. We tried to give the benefit of the doubt for as long as we could, but by that time, we were really starting to loose customers, and it was starting to really impact us.

Orders were not being wrote out correctly, which resulted in many orders being wrong specs when customers went to put on.
Phone was not being answered
Emails were not being answered
Voice mails were not being returned.

So needless to say, we had to let someone from our ProLine BowStrings family go. Now I take full responsibility on letting this go on as long as it did, and for not keeping close enough of an eye on the entire situation.

All i can say, is we are fixing it. Reezen11 will vouch for that.

I've been at ProLine BowStrings for 18 days straight, 13-18 hours each day. This has not been easy for us. But we have truly been working hard.

I believe by Mid next week, we will be caught up to where we need to be. It is an estimated time frame, but should be close. From then, we will be back to full normal operation.

Please do not let any of this keep you from ProLine BowStrings, it was a growing/hiring pain that we had to deal with. And we have.

I like to lay it all out on the table, instead of threads being started, and people speculating the actions of ProLine BowStrings. We have nothing to hide. We make mistakes just like everyone, and own up to it when we have.

With that being said, if there is a single person out there that has had a problem with ProLine BowStrings, here is your chance to have it rectified. If you do not tell us of the problem, we will not know. But if you don't let us to try and fix the problem, then please do not bash ProLine at every opportunity.

We love you all, we appreciate the feedback. You are all great!

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet, what style of press are you building?


EZ style with really tight tolerances. I think we are doing laminated metal for the fingers instead of solid too. A buddy wants to play around and im the guinea pig lol


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Hey guys! Sorry I have not been able to be on too much.
> 
> Here over the past few months, we have been dealing with a problem internally here at ProLine BowStrings. We tried to give the benefit of the doubt for as long as we could, but by that time, we were really starting to loose customers, and it was starting to really impact us.
> 
> Orders were not being wrote out correctly, which resulted in many orders being wrong specs when customers went to put on.
> Phone was not being answered
> Emails were not being answered
> Voice mails were not being returned.
> 
> So needless to say, we had to let someone from our ProLine BowStrings family go. Now I take full responsibility on letting this go on as long as it did, and for not keeping close enough of an eye on the entire situation.
> 
> All i can say, is we are fixing it. Reezen11 will vouch for that.
> 
> I've been at ProLine BowStrings for 18 days straight, 13-18 hours each day. This has not been easy for us. But we have truly been working hard.
> 
> I believe by Mid next week, we will be caught up to where we need to be. It is an estimated time frame, but should be close. From then, we will be back to full normal operation.
> 
> Please do not let any of this keep you from ProLine BowStrings, it was a growing/hiring pain that we had to deal with. And we have.
> 
> I like to lay it all out on the table, instead of threads being started, and people speculating the actions of ProLine BowStrings. We have nothing to hide. We make mistakes just like everyone, and own up to it when we have.
> 
> With that being said, if there is a single person out there that has had a problem with ProLine BowStrings, here is your chance to have it rectified. If you do not tell us of the problem, we will not know. But if you don't let us to try and fix the problem, then please do not bash ProLine at every opportunity.
> 
> We love you all, we appreciate the feedback. You are all great!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


I will vouch for joe on this. !
And trust me when I say joe is a super guy and will take care of anyone here that has a set that's incorrect
He has even went as far as to take care of another ex string makers orders that were never shipped 
Free of charge all on his dime 
That should say more than enough 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## Apohlo

*ProLine* said:


> *Hey guys! Sorry I have not been able to be on too much.
> 
> Here over the past few months, we have been dealing with a problem internally here at ProLine BowStrings. We tried to give the benefit of the doubt for as long as we could, but by that time, we were really starting to loose customers, and it was starting to really impact us.
> 
> Orders were not being wrote out correctly, which resulted in many orders being wrong specs when customers went to put on.
> Phone was not being answered
> Emails were not being answered
> Voice mails were not being returned.
> 
> So needless to say, we had to let someone from our ProLine BowStrings family go. Now I take full responsibility on letting this go on as long as it did, and for not keeping close enough of an eye on the entire situation.
> 
> All i can say, is we are fixing it. Reezen11 will vouch for that.
> 
> I've been at ProLine BowStrings for 18 days straight, 13-18 hours each day. This has not been easy for us. But we have truly been working hard.
> 
> I believe by Mid next week, we will be caught up to where we need to be. It is an estimated time frame, but should be close. From then, we will be back to full normal operation.
> 
> Please do not let any of this keep you from ProLine BowStrings, it was a growing/hiring pain that we had to deal with. And we have.
> 
> I like to lay it all out on the table, instead of threads being started, and people speculating the actions of ProLine BowStrings. We have nothing to hide. We make mistakes just like everyone, and own up to it when we have.
> 
> With that being said, if there is a single person out there that has had a problem with ProLine BowStrings, here is your chance to have it rectified. If you do not tell us of the problem, we will not know. But if you don't let us to try and fix the problem, then please do not bash ProLine at every opportunity.
> 
> We love you all, we appreciate the feedback. You are all great!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Joe, 
both myself and I'm sure many others appreciate your honesty in this situation. I'm glad that the problem is solved, I'm really looking forward to getting my LF back to shoot your awesome strings


----------



## Luke M

I am looking forward to getting my set! This is the first time I have ordered a set of strings and cables and didnt know where to go. I was going to go to a competitor when I ordered a set of DCA arrows from Reezen11 and got to talking with him some, he then proceeded to talk me into the Proline strings (along with some other things LOL). I look forward to seeing your work first hand and thank you for the hard work you have put in to keep everyone happy, it is getting harder to find a buisiness owner that takes that kind of pride in maintaining a strong customer service and quality products. Good luck and hope everything smoothes out soon for you!

Thank you
Luke M.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> EZ style with really tight tolerances. I think we are doing laminated metal for the fingers instead of solid too. A buddy wants to play around and im the guinea pig lol


Nothing wrong with that I usually play a bit on my projects too only one way to find out what works. Steel is very forgiving so I am sure it will turn out great can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> So ??


Sorry Forrest, I just saw this, it has been crazy at work. The cabinets are getting refinished and I have to strip them all out: It is a freaking time consuming mess trying to do it in this cold. I can't do it inside with the small animals they don't take the fumes very well. As if that wasn't sucky enough it's calving season and I am helping my uncle with this while he is out of town. I am hoping soon though, once I get them on I am planning on running the numbers and figuring out a new arrow setup and then giving you a call for some arrows.


----------



## JHENS87

Finally got my strings on. Bow is shooting pretty awesome and it didn't take much twisting/untwisting to get it in spec. Haven't got to shoot it much, but it sure looks good lol. Kept the serving seperating the string just in case the peep goes flying until I get the right serving to serve it in


----------



## reezen11

looking great bud!!!


----------



## rook-e

Looks good.
But more importantly, where can I get some of those stickers??


----------



## brdz71

JHENS87 said:


> Finally got my strings on. Bow is shooting pretty awesome and it didn't take much twisting/untwisting to get it in spec. Haven't got to shoot it much, but it sure looks good lol. Kept the serving seperating the string just in case the peep goes flying until I get the right serving to serve it in


Saweet


----------



## jwilson48

Those are some awesome strings! My last set if strings came with one of those stickers!


----------



## Luke M

This may be an odvious question to some but what are the items on the string for, I am not even sure what to call them. The photos at the end of page 121 has the pink bulge towards the cams, what are they and what do they do?


----------



## JHENS87

They are bowjax string sleeves. They are a replacement for the brass speed nocks


----------



## Luke M

JHENS87 said:


> They are bowjax string sleeves. They are a replacement for the brass speed nocks


What are they for (what are they intended to do for the string or bow)? Thank you for the reply!


----------



## EnglishKev

Luke M said:


> What are they for (what are they intended to do for the string or bow)? Thank you for the reply!


Weight added to the bowstring in the right place can add a little speed.
Up to now, most people have used the brass nocks and then covered them using heatshrink tube.
The string sleevs fulfil the same purpose, with the added effect of also helping to dampen the string vibrations.

Kev


----------



## Luke M

EnglishKev said:


> Weight added to the bowstring in the right place can add a little speed.
> Up to now, most people have used the brass nocks and then covered them using heatshrink tube.
> The string sleevs fulfil the same purpose, with the added effect of also helping to dampen the string vibrations.
> 
> Kev


Thank you! That is interesting, I do like the idea that it can dampen some vibration! Are these added on all strings? If they are added, will I need to relocate the string sleeves to particular positions or will they already be set?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Finally got my strings on. Bow is shooting pretty awesome and it didn't take much twisting/untwisting to get it in spec. Haven't got to shoot it much, but it sure looks good lol. Kept the serving seperating the string just in case the peep goes flying until I get the right serving to serve it in


I likem alot (read like off of dumb and dumber). Great color combo!


----------



## JHENS87

So who wants to give some suggestions on string colors on this bow? I was going to do solid flo green, but my wife said it'd look like crap, but what does she know lol. Here's a pic. Kinda wanting bright. Had electric blue with a flo green streak running through my head too. The green on the grip was a test run to see if I like it, and the pink stab will be replaced with all black doinker soon.


----------



## Miked989

JHENS87 said:


> So who wants to give some suggestions on string colors on this bow? I was going to do solid flo green, but my wife said it'd look like crap, but what does she know lol. Here's a pic. Kinda wanting bright. Had electric blue with a flo green streak running through my head too. The green on the grip was a test run to see if I like it, and the pink stab will be replaced with all black doinker soon.


loose the green (listen to the wife on this one...lol) I think royal blue, flo yellow, and black would look sweet!


----------



## 4by4buck

JHENS87 said:


> So who wants to give some suggestions on string colors on this bow? I was going to do solid flo green, but my wife said it'd look like crap, but what does she know lol. Here's a pic. Kinda wanting bright. Had electric blue with a flo green streak running through my head too. The green on the grip was a test run to see if I like it, and the pink stab will be replaced with all black doinker soon.


Electric blue with a silver or white pinstripe


----------



## jwilson48

4by4buck said:


> Electric blue with a silver or white pinstripe


this!


----------



## brdz71

4by4buck said:


> Electric blue with a silver or white pinstripe





JHENS87 said:


> So who wants to give some suggestions on string colors on this bow? I was going to do solid flo green, but my wife said it'd look like crap, but what does she know lol. Here's a pic. Kinda wanting bright. Had electric blue with a flo green streak running through my head too. The green on the grip was a test run to see if I like it, and the pink stab will be replaced with all black doinker soon.


Electric blue , silver streak , flo green serving


----------



## STELLIX

What color are the strings in post 325 on page 13 ?


----------



## reezen11

Buckskin, black and white I believe


----------



## Cdpkook132

Buckskin is an awesome color!


----------



## Apohlo

Needless to say, I'm dang impressed... Joe, your choice of Silver and White with green Streaks is incredible.
*Note- The bow now has a saunders hyperglide and is setup, and once I get the last piece to the puzzle (Starts with "speed", ends with "sling") I'll post pics again! :darkbeer:


----------



## Apohlo

Overall:


----------



## jwilson48

I love that color combo!


----------



## Miked989

gotta love the camo bows with the pimped out flo colors.......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking strings got posted over the weekend. 

And Forrest just for you buddy I stayed up late one night and put them on. 

Only thing I wish I would have changed was instead of black servings I would have went brown or clear otherwise I'm happy with the combo. (pink and brown)


----------



## rook-e

Morning all! Who got it some shooting this weekend? 
I was able to get in a few Vegas rounds.


----------



## X-BowHunter

Miked989 said:


> gotta love the camo bows with the pimped out flo colors.......


To each his own...


----------



## Luke M

Man cant wait for my set to show up, these all look great! Mine might be a little bland for some after seeing some of these crazy awesome color combos!


----------



## JHENS87

rook-e said:


> Morning all! Who got it some shooting this weekend?
> I was able to get in a few Vegas rounds.


i think i shot 2 arrows


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Nation


----------



## rook-e

Sold my red dominator now it's time to pick out a new PSE and then get some strings.


----------



## jwilson48

Bump for the lunch crowd!


----------



## Luke M

bump


----------



## JHENS87

rook-e said:


> Sold my red dominator now it's time to pick out a new PSE and then get some strings.


I bought this answer from a friend, but thinking about swapping it for a pse. like my phenom that much lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now to start thinking of my next string set colors for an all black bow with optifade forest limbs. Probably some combo of green and white.


----------



## *ProLine*

Apohlo said:


> View attachment 1896257
> 
> View attachment 1896251
> 
> View attachment 1896252
> 
> View attachment 1896253
> 
> View attachment 1896255
> 
> Needless to say, I'm dang impressed... Joe, your choice of Silver and White with green Streaks is incredible.
> *Note- The bow now has a saunders hyperglide and is setup, and once I get the last piece to the puzzle (Starts with "speed", ends with "sling") I'll post pics again! :darkbeer:




Thank you for sending us your bow!!! I hope you like the color combo I put together!! I saw the camo, and knew what I wanted to do right away, while maintaining your Flo. Green theme of your accessories 

Thank you again, glad you are happy with them!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Luke M

Bump


----------



## jwilson48

Goodnight archery talk


----------



## JHENS87

glad I didnt order strings for that answer. had someone offer a high amount so I sold it before it even was setup..time to shop


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> glad I didnt order strings for that answer. had someone offer a high amount so I sold it before it even was setup..time to shop


been there before always kinda nice when that happens.


----------



## Luke M

:tongue:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Some great looking strings got posted over the weekend.
> 
> And Forrest just for you buddy I stayed up late one night and put them on.
> 
> Only thing I wish I would have changed was instead of black servings I would have went brown or clear otherwise I'm happy with the combo. (pink and brown)




its about time there buddy...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> its about time there buddy...


I knew you would be soo proud of me. I am hoping to get time this weekend to play with some numbers for a new arrow setup and get some arrows ordered from you.


----------



## Luke M

Bump


----------



## rook-e

What's the good word today? Anyone shooting? 
I missed out on a shoot today due to being too distracted I missed sign up so I'm heading somewhere else to practice for the AAE Arizona Cup that's coming up next month.


----------



## brdz71

We got ibo winter nationals coming up next weekend , im ready to take the e35 and proline strings to the podium


----------



## jwilson48

brdz71 said:


> We got ibo winter nationals coming up next weekend , im ready to take the e35 and proline strings to the podium


Good luck!


----------



## jwilson48

Bump


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best


----------



## *ProLine*

How's everyone doing!?!

Everything is great here, almost all caught up on orders. 
By the end of week, any past due orders should be shipped 

Keep it rolling , and be sure your friends give us a call to order!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

My shooting yesterday was TOUGH! Wind was insane!!! I spent about 3 hours at the range and was only able to get off about 8 ends worth of shots. But wind practice is much needed and the AAE AZ Cup could potentionally be just as windy.

How'd everyone else's shooting go??

Also, get them string orders in!


----------



## Apohlo

Never shot this good before In my life! First three shots yesterday at a 20yd spot made me have to refletch more than one arrow. I guess I shouldn't shoot groups anymore...


----------



## bowman2013

What does a set of strings and cables run for a Hoyt faktor 30?


----------



## reezen11

85.00 shipped 
Thanks


----------



## jwilson48

Bump for the best!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone got any installed/bought any wild color combos here lately?


----------



## reezen11

Just a little update 
As of noon today joe sent me a text stating he has 273 orders built and packaged to go out for delivery 
Soooo 
Anyone who had a order in with Proline when Shannon was there taking orders your strings are on the way!!!!


----------



## rook-e

Wow, that's quite the order if strings to knock out. Glad to hear they're done and shipping.


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone got any installed/bought any wild color combos here lately?


Not yet. Waiting to be paid for the elite so I can browse the classys for something new. Still hoping to see electric blue on some strings before i decide on anything


----------



## Luke M

Bump!


----------



## jwilson48

Luke M said:


> Bump!


Hey its my job to bump late at night!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Just a little update
> As of noon today joe sent me a text stating he has 273 orders built and packaged to go out for delivery
> Soooo
> Anyone who had a order in with Proline when Shannon was there taking orders your strings are on the way!!!!



That is great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Not yet. Waiting to be paid for the elite so I can browse the classys for something new. Still hoping to see electric blue on some strings before i decide on anything


I was kinda kicking around either royal blue or electric blue and silver for another one of my bows but not sure kinda liking the green and white that is on it now.


----------



## Luke M

jwilson48 said:


> Hey its my job to bump late at night!


LMAO, alright I will do a mid morning bump then! Didn't mean to take some ones job away! :wink:


----------



## g_whitcomb

Anyone have Flo yellow and brown to see what it would look like?


----------



## mathews xt 600

I had yellow and brown and it was awesome. I thought yellow would stand out a little more than the flo yellow against the brown. I'll see if I still have those pics. Flo yellow would look great as well.


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> Anyone have Flo yellow and brown to see what it would look like?


If you go to haymondsarchery.com
You can twist your colors together right there with my string builder


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> If you go to haymondsarchery.com
> You can twist your colors together right there with my string builder


I don't see Electric blue or pinstripes on there. get to it..chop chop


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> If you go to haymondsarchery.com
> You can twist your colors together right there with my string builder


That is a cool feature for sure don't know why more string builders don't do that. Really digging the new website! Check it out guys!


----------



## g_whitcomb

I have been thinking about also incorporating 3 colors into a set of strings for my camo hunting rig. Purple, pink and Grey for my mom who passed away a few years ago. The colors are for the illnesses she had. Diabetes, breast cancer (survived twice) and finally succumbing to alzheimer's. I'm not sure how to make them as the combo is a little more color than I would like. Maybe streaks along with some other colors? Any ideas?


----------



## Luke M

You could go with a white base and then put the 3 colors streaked along it, might be difficult to keep it even all the way around but I think that the idea is what makes it! Do the 3 (or 2 strands each to make 6) strands 1/3 spacing around the white.

I like the idea! I know people with and passed away from all three but not all three together! Sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## g_whitcomb

Luke M said:


> You could go with a white base and then put the 3 colors streaked along it, might be difficult to keep it even all the way around but I think that the idea is what makes it! Do the 3 (or 2 strands each to make 6) strands 1/3 spacing around the white.
> 
> I like the idea! I know people with and passed away from all three but not all three together! Sorry to hear about your loss!


Thanks. How do you think it would look with the Grey as a serving then the pink, purple and white as you described? I feel that if my mom lived with all those illnesses that I could live with a kind of flashy string!


----------



## Luke M

I would recommend the serving that Reezen11 recommended to me, clear. Grey would look decent but the clear would allow the colors all the way through. Is there a particular reason you chose the grey?


----------



## g_whitcomb

Luke M said:


> I would recommend the serving that Reezen11 recommended to me, clear. Grey would look decent but the clear would allow the colors all the way through. Is there a particular reason you chose the grey?


All colors used to show support for the disease. Pink, breast cancer, purple, alzheimer's, Grey, diabetes.


----------



## Luke M

Oh, that was one of the 3 stripes upon the white base, sorry I got confused.


----------



## jwilson48

haha just messing with ya bump away!


Luke M said:


> LMAO, alright I will do a mid morning bump then! Didn't mean to take some ones job away! :wink:


----------



## Luke M

Early morning bump! :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proline'rs


----------



## reezen11

Things are getting back to normal at Proline!!
Joe and his crew have been working hard burning the midnight oil to get all orders caught up and shipped out 
This was just a growing pain that joe had to deal with and I'd say he's doing a great job at getting everyone happy and orders back to normal 
So as of tomorrow all missed or miscued orders will be shipped 
The entire mess was something no one knew about until joe said why do we have all these orders that are not taken and or filled 

Not to worry ladies and gentlemen 
Joe will have everyone happy soon 

Joe is a stand up guy and trust me when I say this mess truly upset him not only in a business sense but a personal one as well 

Thanks A.T.
Forrest


----------



## g_whitcomb

Luke M said:


> Oh, that was one of the 3 stripes upon the white base, sorry I got confused.


How about a silver base, pink, purple streaks and the serving you are talking about??


----------



## Luke M

GreenAcres said:


> How about a silver base, pink, purple streaks and the serving you are talking about??


I like that idea a lot better, that would look sharp as hell!


----------



## reezen11

Luke M said:


> I like that idea a lot better, that would look sharp as hell!


Me too!!
That will be very sharp I guarantee 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## mathews xt 600

I'm glad things are getting back on track. I have been a Proline fan for a few years now and have watched Joe jump through hoops to make his customers happy. I admire his loyalty to the customer and that is why Proline is where they are. Its not often to find that in any line of business.


reezen11 said:


> Things are gettg back to normal at Proline!!
> Joe and his crew have been working hard burning the midnight oil to get all orders caught up and shipped out
> This was just a growing pain that joe had to deal with and I'd say he's doing a great job at getting everyone happy and orders back to normal
> So as of tomorrow all missed or miscued orders will be shipped
> The entire mess was something no one knew about until joe said why do we have all these orders that are not taken and or filled
> 
> Not to worry ladies and gentlemen
> Joe will have everyone happy soon
> 
> Joe is a stand up guy and trust me when I say this mess truly upset him not only in a business sense but a personal one as well
> 
> Thanks A.T.
> Forrest


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> Me too!!
> That will be very sharp I guarantee
> Thanks
> Forrest


You don't think it would be to flashy or feminine. (I'm worried about that and my mom suffered through all those illnesses) I should just order up.


----------



## Luke M

Flashy maybe LOL but I wouldn't care if people thought it was feminine, you know the meaning behind it and it means something to you! The ones that are close to you and know you are going to understand also (unless you have a friend like I have who would make fun of it cause he is like a brother LOL). I say order it and if some one asks or makes a comment you can let them know what its about!


----------



## rook-e

GreenAcres said:


> You don't think it would be to flashy or feminine. (I'm worried about that and my mom suffered through all those illnesses) I should just order up.


Flashy is good, especially because you want them to make a statement.


----------



## g_whitcomb

Luke M said:


> Flashy maybe LOL but I wouldn't care if people thought it was feminine, you know the meaning behind it and it means something to you! The ones that are close to you and know you are going to understand also (unless you have a friend like I have who would make fun of it cause he is like a brother LOL). I say order it and if some one asks or makes a comment you can let them know what its about!


OK. I'm going to order them! After I get them on I will post some pics of my "little Margie" as my bow will be nicknamed 
  
Do I get pink or Flo pink, purple or Flo purple and what is the serving I need to get?


----------



## Luke M

I would go with a more subtle pink and purple instead of the flow, and the serving is just clear. look forward to seeing them!


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> You don't think it would be to flashy or feminine. (I'm worried about that and my mom suffered through all those illnesses) I should just order up.


Not a bit


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> I don't see Electric blue or pinstripes on there. get to it..chop chop


electric blue isnt in any color chart thats available yet.. 
the streak or pinstripe may be a thing i can add in the future. there is a ton of programming involved in making that string builder.


----------



## jwilson48

who has their new proline strings in that they want to show off?!?


----------



## Luke M

Hoping mine show up in a day or two here, as soon as they show up I will toss them on and take a photo! I hope the ountain berry, black, and white looks good on the camo mace! I have seen the strings and liked them so here is to hoping!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GreenAcres said:


> You don't think it would be to flashy or feminine. (I'm worried about that and my mom suffered through all those illnesses) I should just order up.


Nothing wrong with those colors to me! I run pink fletchings and just recently got into a pink kick on my bow strings as well. I think you would be very happy with them. Life's to short to shoot ugly strings!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Luke M said:


> Hoping mine show up in a day or two here, as soon as they show up I will toss them on and take a photo! I hope the ountain berry, black, and white looks good on the camo mace! I have seen the strings and liked them so here is to hoping!


That is a great combination. I thought of those colors a lot but always went with mb and silver. Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Luke M

They just came in and it took my about 3 hours to set them! I think they look great!


----------



## g_whitcomb

05_sprcrw said:


> Nothing wrong with those colors to me! I run pink fletchings and just recently got into a pink kick on my bow strings as well. I think you would be very happy with them. Life's to short to shoot ugly strings!


I'm just waiting for the final information from Proline, pay for them and wait. Just picked up a B Stinger, shooting good so far.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you Everyone!!

Were working hard here!  We are doing everything we can guys/gals!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## g_whitcomb

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you Everyone!!
> 
> Were working hard here!  We are doing everything we can guys/gals!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I'm just waiting to pay up and get mine on the way!!


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> I'm just waiting to pay up and get mine on the way!!


do you want to pay via paypal?


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> do you want to pay via paypal?


Yep. I had sent an email with the information. I know that they are busy but I am excited about seeing the strings after I gave them some creative freedom to surprise me!


----------



## reezen11

Paypal is [email protected]
Just put in the note to seller your info on the bow etc
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GreenAcres said:


> Yep. I had sent an email with the information. I know that they are busy but I am excited about seeing the strings after I gave them some creative freedom to surprise me!


Some of my favorite strings of all time have come from giving them the reins to do what they thought would look good.


----------



## rook-e

I'm thinking of getting my set of all flo yellow with clear serving soon. 
Got to get my new lathe ordered first, about a week out on that. Can't wait!


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> Yep. I had sent an email with the information. I know that they are busy but I am excited about seeing the strings after I gave them some creative freedom to surprise me!


All paid for!! Can't wait to see them


----------



## mathews xt 600

GreenAcres said:


> I'm just waiting for the final information from Proline, pay for them and wait. Just picked up a B Stinger, shooting good so far.


Great shooting


----------



## brdz71

I think i got my combo picked out electric blue ,flo green silver streak


----------



## g_whitcomb

mathews xt 600 said:


> Great shooting


Thanks. I just got it. After I got my press and tuned my Element and realized that I need to press things. Haha. If you've read the previous posts I'm dedicating this one to my mom.


----------



## reezen11

ok 
to shed a bit of light on a subject...
all orders that were placed prior to this week have been shipped . ALL orders that were placed before this week HAVE been shipped. 
many of this weeks orders have shipped out as well. 
the mess at proline has been taken care of and every one will receive the strings they ordered. this was a growing pain and we worked through it. we are back on track now and things are back to the way they used to be at proline. without going into great details we just had to weed out a bad apple from the bunch. 
i know personally that joe was truly hurt by this not only in a business sense but on a personal level as well. he hates anyone less than happy with the product he offers and i can tell you this ... Joe is a great guy and has gone to great lengths to get the orders back on track. many 18 + hour days were spent at the proline facility to get the orders back to normal.
we appreciate all of you.
forrest


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> ok
> to shed a bit of light on a subject...
> all orders that were placed prior to this week have been shipped . ALL orders that were placed before this week HAVE been shipped.
> many of this weeks orders have shipped out as well.
> the mess at proline has been taken care of and every one will receive the strings they ordered. this was a growing pain and we worked through it. we are back on track now and things are back to the way they used to be at proline. without going into great details we just had to weed out a bad apple from the bunch.
> i know personally that joe was truly hurt by this not only in a business sense but on a personal level as well. he hates anyone less than happy with the product he offers and i can tell you this ... Joe is a great guy and has gone to great lengths to get the orders back on track. many 18 + hour days were spent at the proline facility to get the orders back to normal.
> we appreciate all of you.
> forrest


I think we've all been in that situation before...I know as a salesman for a small family owned tire shop, we've had our fair share of growing pains over the years. What separates good companies from bad ones is how they respond. Good to see Joe stepped up and is taking care of business. Now....This means lots of new strings should be getting posted here real soon!!!!!


----------



## redrider213

Thank you Joe and Forrest and the rest of the Pro-line Family!


----------



## Doug10

Well I'll be the first to step and say I'm wildly disappointed in my 1st Proline experience. I inquired about a set for a good friends bow around the 28 and decided to place the order and pay for them on the 1st. This of course was after I was told they would be here in 7 days. Called a few times last week and finally got ahold of someone who told me they were out of string material but I should have them by Thursday or Friday. Well it's Saturday and no strings in the mailbox when I left. Feel bad for by buddy who has been bowlesa the whole time. Had I been told the wait time from the get go I would have ordered elsewhere.


----------



## reezen11

back in view. 




reezen11 said:


> ok
> to shed a bit of light on a subject...
> all orders that were placed prior to this week have been shipped . ALL orders that were placed before this week HAVE been shipped.
> many of this weeks orders have shipped out as well.
> the mess at proline has been taken care of and every one will receive the strings they ordered. this was a growing pain and we worked through it. we are back on track now and things are back to the way they used to be at proline. without going into great details we just had to weed out a bad apple from the bunch.
> i know personally that joe was truly hurt by this not only in a business sense but on a personal level as well. he hates anyone less than happy with the product he offers and i can tell you this ... Joe is a great guy and has gone to great lengths to get the orders back on track. many 18 + hour days were spent at the proline facility to get the orders back to normal.
> we appreciate all of you.
> forrest





Doug10 said:


> Well I'll be the first to step and say I'm wildly disappointed in my 1st Proline experience. I inquired about a set for a good friends bow around the 28 and decided to place the order and pay for them on the 1st. This of course was after I was told they would be here in 7 days. Called a few times last week and finally got ahold of someone who told me they were out of string material but I should have them by Thursday or Friday. Well it's Saturday and no strings in the mailbox when I left. Feel bad for by buddy who has been bowlesa the whole time. Had I been told the wait time from the get go I would have ordered


----------



## Doug10

Yes, it is great that they put that post up to let everyone know what was going on, and honesty is harder to come by anymore….BUT…When I called earlier in the week, and was told my strings were being shipping and would be here by Thursday or Friday, then i got a call today stating that they had been shipped out today. Kinda frustrating...


----------



## Doug10

redrider213 said:


> Thank you Joe and Forrest and the rest of the Pro-line Family!
> 
> View attachment 1907938
> View attachment 1907939


Love the colors….


----------



## reezen11

Doug10 said:


> Yes, it is great that they put that post up to let everyone know what was going on, and honesty is harder to come by anymore….BUT…When I called earlier in the week, and was told my strings were being shipping and would be here by Thursday or Friday, then i got a call today stating that they had been shipped out today. Kinda frustrating...


good evening sir
just to put things in the open here. proline is not open on weekends. but with the deal they have currently they are doing everything they can to make every single person happy. 
we do apolagize for this whole entire mess but we are working hard to make things right and we are back to normal as of now.


----------



## rook-e

Sunday bump from sunny Arizona.


----------



## Luke M

rook-e said:


> Sunday bump from sunny Arizona.


You suck!! LOL I woke up this morning to 18 degree temps!

Bump for awesome strings!


----------



## rook-e

Luke M said:


> You suck!! LOL I woke up this morning to 18 degree temps!
> 
> Bump for awesome strings!


Currently 61* going to warm up to 82* 
;-)


----------



## Luke M

rook-e said:


> Currently 61* going to warm up to 82*
> ;-)


18 going to a high of 28, we have a heat wave coming in today! LOL


----------



## reezen11

shall i show off a set or 2 ive just installed???


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> shall i show off a set or 2 ive just installed???


Why not? Let's see 'em


----------



## jwilson48

redrider213 said:


> Thank you Joe and Forrest and the rest of the Pro-line Family!
> 
> View attachment 1907938
> View attachment 1907939


Love this combo! very similar to mine. really stands out!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> shall i show off a set or 2 ive just installed???


I almost feel insulted you had to even ask! 


YES we want to see them :RockOn:


----------



## reezen11




----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


>


Love em


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Look awesome really liking those blue and whites.


----------



## rook-e

redrider213 said:


> Thank you Joe and Forrest and the rest of the Pro-line Family!
> 
> View attachment 1907938
> View attachment 1907939


Digging the colors, look great.


----------



## jwilson48

Proline is crazy amazing!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Haven't checked in for a while but the strings look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump. Really nice strings Forrest. Love the blue


----------



## reezen11

electric blue and white! clear end serving. very nice if i say so myself.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you Forrest,


----------



## rook-e

Strings ordered!


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Strings ordered!


great! what colors?


----------



## rook-e

All flo yellow with clear serving, my favorite.


----------



## *ProLine*

I have several all flo yellow sets with clear. On red bows mainly . Love them

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

*ProLine* said:


> I have several all flo yellow sets with clear. On red bows mainly . Love them
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Cool, mine will be going on my orange Dominator. I have an Alpha Elite with all flo yellow threads, I think it looks great. 
I never even thought to put flo yellow on my red dominator.


----------



## hutch04

im waiting on my electric blue, purple and flo yellow with clear sevings, i know how hard it gets sometimes with running a business though so im waiting patiently. you can post the pics of mine once they are done sense we havent seen any pics on here of any with that combo.. hehe... i dont think ive seen those colors posted anyway.


----------



## *ProLine*

hutch04 said:


> im waiting on my electric blue, purple and flo yellow with clear sevings, i know how hard it gets sometimes with running a business though so im waiting patiently. you can post the pics of mine once they are done sense we havent seen any pics on here of any with that combo.. hehe... i dont think ive seen those colors posted anyway.


They already shipped.... And look SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have NEVER ran out of a color as much as we have the Electric blue. We literally can not keep it in stock. Cool color!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

We are working on a new website guys!! Forrest is kicking butt to make it happen!

Going to be great!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> I have been thinking about also incorporating 3 colors into a set of strings for my camo hunting rig. Purple, pink and Grey for my mom who passed away a few years ago. The colors are for the illnesses she had. Diabetes, breast cancer (survived twice) and finally succumbing to alzheimer's. I'm not sure how to make them as the combo is a little more color than I would like. Maybe streaks along with some other colors? Any ideas?


Just found out that they shipped! I'm excited to see what they came up with. I gave them freedom to do what they do best.


----------



## *ProLine*

GreenAcres,

Thank you. I mean it. I have a hand written note in your order, please read. 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## g_whitcomb

*ProLine* said:


> GreenAcres,
> 
> Thank you. I mean it. I have a hand written note in your order, please read.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Can't wait. I'm like a kid on Christmas eve, I will have trouble sleeping. I wonder what they will be like???? Hmmmm...
I'll post up some pics when I put them on. THANKS in advance.


----------



## hutch04

thankss joe.. i cant wait.. will post the pics soon as i get them in and install them on the dren...


----------



## jwilson48

Ttt for some great strings. Glad everything is back to normal at Proline!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump. Have a great day


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Dang, too late for the morning bump. 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds like some great combos were ordered can't wait to see them on bows.


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> Can't wait. I'm like a kid on Christmas eve, I will have trouble sleeping. I wonder what they will be like???? Hmmmm...
> I'll post up some pics when I put them on. THANKS in advance.


Bummed, in the mail today and no strings. Day off too. Maybe tomorrow?? Still excited to see them!


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> Bummed, in the mail today and no strings. Day off too. Maybe tomorrow?? Still excited to see them!


I dropped off the wood grip to get it engraved today. By next week it should all come together


----------



## 4by4buck

Joe, I got my faktor 30 yesterday and the strings are sick!!!! I will try and get some pictures up within a day or two. Thanks again for drawing my name in the string contest!!!

Ryan


----------



## reezen11

we need pics!!!!!


----------



## jwilson48

4by4buck said:


> Joe, I got my faktor 30 yesterday and the strings are sick!!!! I will try and get some pictures up within a day or two. Thanks again for drawing my name in the string contest!!!
> 
> Ryan


gotta have pics!


----------



## g_whitcomb

It's been awfully quiet the last few days? 

Morning bump!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GreenAcres said:


> I dropped off the wood grip to get it engraved today. By next week it should all come together


It sounds like your gonna have one heck of a bow soon can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## rook-e

Morning ProLine!

Get those string orders in. 

Let's see some new pics.


----------



## hutch04

Hoping to get my present in the mail today. One week till next asa shoot


----------



## creed dave

Any pics of blue with flo-yellow pins?


----------



## 4by4buck

pics as promised....not sure of the colors but me likey!


----------



## JHENS87

I still want to see some electric blue strings. Not sure i've seen any yet


----------



## creed dave

Blue with flo yellow ?


----------



## g_whitcomb

OK, here she is! "Margie"! The strings are awesome! Not too over the top. If you missed the back story, the colors are in memory of my mom who passed away from alzheimer's a few years ago. She also survived breast cancer twice and had diabetes. Purple for the alzheimer's, pink for the cancer and Grey for the diabetes. Nice job Joe!!! Thanks again.


----------



## Luke M

Looks great!! I like it!


----------



## rook-e

Margie looks great!


----------



## g_whitcomb

Thanks guys, I have a question. Since I am new to tuning, how do I tell which leg of the yolk is left/right. They both look to have the same number of twists that I can see?? Also when yolk tuning how many twists is too many?


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> Thanks guys, I have a question. Since I am new to tuning, how do I tell which leg of the yolk is left/right. They both look to have the same number of twists that I can see?? Also when yolk tuning how many twists is too many?


You can put either side of the Yoke on either side of the limb


----------



## reezen11

I am driving so I am making my posts very short


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> I am driving so I am making my posts very short


Ummm..... Yeah, this is not that important. Pay attention so that you may live another day. I can wait.


----------



## reezen11

I have a few other members on staff that are knowledgeable and I'm sure one of them will post something up for you
I will check in later and if no one has helped out yet I will be sure to give you some assistance


----------



## reezen11

Ok here's how I normally do this 
Start by just simply installing them on the bow 
Get bow in spec which usually requires very little twisting or untwisting 
Then I set my cam or idler lean 

If you add a twist to one side of the yoke don't forget to take on out on the other side 

You just don't want your your twist to start balling up or looking like a coarse thread screw . 
That should help you


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> Ok here's how I normally do this
> Start by just simply installing them on the bow
> Get bow in spec which usually requires very little twisting or untwisting
> Then I set my cam or idler lean
> 
> If you add a twist to one side of the yoke don't forget to take on out on the other side
> 
> You just don't want your your twist to start balling up or looking like a coarse thread screw .
> That should help you


I got them on without losing or adding any twists. When yolk tuning or reducing cam lean, what if you run out of twists to remove?


----------



## reezen11

There's no twist left in one side??


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> There's no twist left in one side??


Yes they have about 5 in both. These are just some hypothetical questions. I was mainly making sure that I didn't have them mixed up before I started twisting.


----------



## reezen11

One side will have more than the other


----------



## reezen11

Sent you a pm 
After reading my driving posts I may have been a bit confusing on what and how to do things ..


----------



## JHENS87

your confusing no matter if your driving or not Forrest


----------



## rook-e

Morning bump! 

Did you get your set up sorted out? 
I see reezen11 was there to help. 

What's the good word this weekend, anyone shooting?


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> your confusing no matter if your driving or not Forrest


Very true , very true


----------



## reezen11

Here's some electric blue for ya..


----------



## JHENS87

very nice


----------



## creed dave

Nice! Is electric blue available in BCYX?


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> very nice


And as per your request check my string twist chart now buddy!! 
Just for you!!


----------



## reezen11

creed dave said:


> Nice! Is electric blue available in BCYX?


Yes sir that's x material in the pics..
Hard to keep in stock though


----------



## reezen11

all is back to normal and orders are shipping crazy fast now!!!
we do apologize for the recent order issues ,but we are back on track and we guarantee this will never happen again. much more selective next time when looking for a secretary to answer phone and place the orders in our system...
thanks to all of you ..
forrest


----------



## notz

hire my wife to do it from home so i can hunt more and watch the baby less


----------



## 4by4buck

a few more pictures....just about got her all set.


----------



## rook-e

Got my strings today, they look great. But now I'm second guessing my color choice, don't know if I'll like the color on this particular bow.


----------



## reezen11

well . show us what you got.


----------



## rook-e

Here they are, love the color.


----------



## creed dave

POW!! Those are bright! Nice


----------



## mathews xt 600

Sunday morning bump


----------



## g_whitcomb

*ProLine* said:


> GreenAcres,
> 
> Thank you. I mean it. I have a hand written note in your order, please read.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I appreciate the note and how well the strings came out. My sisters cried when they saw what I did. We must have done well. Thanks Again Joe!


----------



## *ProLine*

GreenAcres said:


> I appreciate the note and how well the strings came out. My sisters cried when they saw what I did. We must have done well. Thanks Again Joe!


Thank you! We greatly appreciate the support! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Gotta love when you hold a bow for 2 weeks and the buyer suddenly stops answering you on when your going to be paid


----------



## hutch04

Sorry it took so long for me to post but I been turkey hunting. Got my strings Friday Joe and Thet are sweet. Thanks again. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will. I jus got done putting them on.


----------



## rook-e

Morning all!


----------



## BrownDog2

Let me tell you I sent proline a PM yesterday and asked for an email address because I wanted to send a picture. They responded in a timley manner. Last night when I got to my computer I sent them the email with pictures and within an hour Amanda and I had 4-5 emails back and for with each other. This is a Sunday afternoon NOT during business hours. All I can Say is what more can you ask for. In my opinion this shows the amount of dedication they have for their business. They have always been honest with me and very accommodating. I do like to give credit when it is due and I think Amanda is outstanding. I hope as they continue to grow that they do not lose that personal service I feel like I get when I call or email them.


----------



## reezen11

That won't be lost 
We have already been down that road 
It won't happen again 
Thanks
Forrest


----------



## hutch04




----------



## bcowette

What are turn times right now?


----------



## reezen11

3-5 days


----------



## bcowette

What kind of material would everyone recommend for the PSE DNA SP?


----------



## reezen11

Bcy x


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## rook-e

bcowette said:


> what kind of material would everyone recommend for the pse dna sp?


bcy x


----------



## EmersonL

How. How? How is it a month after I ordered my strings- a MONTH- and I still don't have what I want? 
I ordered my strings a month ago. I wait and wait (maybe 2 weeks?), then called them to check in. They hadn't even made them yet. I was told something about them not having the correct string materials. (Why didn't they just let me know?!) I then asked if I could have my money back, and suddenly they could send it that day. Okayyyy... Fine. When it finally came it was for the wrong cams. I called back to cancel my order. The next day I heard back from them saying that they were sorry and they would refund the cost. I appreciated that and decided hey, **** happens. I'll give them another chance. I said that if they could send out some new strings within a couple days I would be okay with that. They were kind enough to take some money off the order for the inconvenience. The strings came, and the center serving on the string was way too low, so my d-loop was at the very top of the serving and the serving was separating significantly. I called back and had them send out a new string for me. Now (days later) I hear that they won't have the color serving I want until Wednesday. 
Now, let me say, I realize they some of this is out of their hands. Apparently the material is back ordered and well, what are they supposed to do? But holy cow, a month? And by the time I get my string, like 5 weeks or more? 
Also, Amanda has been fairly understanding of my frustration. I don't really feel brushed off. That I do appreciate. The strings seem to be good quality as well. 
However, the amount of time this has cost me is really unfortunate. The time I could have spent getting my strings perfectly tuned and getting a solid feel for my setup to be fully prepared for redding has been spent stressing about just receiving the item I paid for. Proline has definitely lost a long term customer. 
P.S. I am sorry for the rant. Maybe this isn't the right place for this. I am just so frustrated right now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EmersonL said:


> How. How? How is it a month after I ordered my strings- a MONTH- and I still don't have what I want?
> I ordered my strings a month ago. I wait and wait (maybe 2 weeks?), then called them to check in. They hadn't even made them yet. I was told something about them not having the correct string materials. (Why didn't they just let me know?!) I then asked if I could have my money back, and suddenly they could send it that day. Okayyyy... Fine. When it finally came it was for the wrong cams. I called back to cancel my order. The next day I heard back from them saying that they were sorry and they would refund the cost. I appreciated that and decided hey, **** happens. I'll give them another chance. I said that if they could send out some new strings within a couple days I would be okay with that. They were kind enough to take some money off the order for the inconvenience. The strings came, and the center serving on the string was way too low, so my d-loop was at the very top of the serving and the serving was separating significantly. I called back and had them send out a new string for me. Now (days later) I hear that they won't have the color serving I want until Wednesday.
> Now, let me say, I realize they some of this is out of their hands. Apparently the material is back ordered and well, what are they supposed to do? But holy cow, a month? And by the time I get my string, like 5 weeks or more?
> Also, Amanda has been fairly understanding of my frustration. I don't really feel brushed off. That I do appreciate. The strings seem to be good quality as well.
> However, the amount of time this has cost me is really unfortunate. The time I could have spent getting my strings perfectly tuned and getting a solid feel for my setup to be fully prepared for redding has been spent stressing about just receiving the item I paid for. Proline has definitely lost a long term customer.
> P.S. I am sorry for the rant. Maybe this isn't the right place for this. I am just so frustrated right now.


Man that is a bummer sorry to hear about that. Like you said some of it is out of their hands it sounds like but, something definitely has slipped through the cracks. Hopefully they will get you squared away quickly here to you can get ready for Redding. I can't say what happened as I do not know but something definitely went wrong somewhere. If you don't mind me asking what color combo did you go with?


----------



## EmersonL

Thanks man. They said they have a shipment coming Wednesday so hopefully they can ship it that day or the next. I won't assume so though. I will be calling them at every step to make sure things are going as expected. 
I went with all royal blue (except black center serving and yoke servings). I gotta say it looks very nice (on a black pro comp XL ) except for the jacked up center serving...


----------



## downsuperspook

Got my order in Monday going red Flo. green and silver stripe can't wait!!


----------



## *ProLine*

EmersonL said:


> How. How? How is it a month after I ordered my strings- a MONTH- and I still don't have what I want?
> I ordered my strings a month ago. I wait and wait (maybe 2 weeks?), then called them to check in. They hadn't even made them yet. I was told something about them not having the correct string materials. (Why didn't they just let me know?!) I then asked if I could have my money back, and suddenly they could send it that day. Okayyyy... Fine. When it finally came it was for the wrong cams. I called back to cancel my order. The next day I heard back from them saying that they were sorry and they would refund the cost. I appreciated that and decided hey, **** happens. I'll give them another chance. I said that if they could send out some new strings within a couple days I would be okay with that. They were kind enough to take some money off the order for the inconvenience. The strings came, and the center serving on the string was way too low, so my d-loop was at the very top of the serving and the serving was separating significantly. I called back and had them send out a new string for me. Now (days later) I hear that they won't have the color serving I want until Wednesday.
> Now, let me say, I realize they some of this is out of their hands. Apparently the material is back ordered and well, what are they supposed to do? But holy cow, a month? And by the time I get my string, like 5 weeks or more?
> Also, Amanda has been fairly understanding of my frustration. I don't really feel brushed off. That I do appreciate. The strings seem to be good quality as well.
> However, the amount of time this has cost me is really unfortunate. The time I could have spent getting my strings perfectly tuned and getting a solid feel for my setup to be fully prepared for redding has been spent stressing about just receiving the item I paid for. Proline has definitely lost a long term customer.
> P.S. I am sorry for the rant. Maybe this isn't the right place for this. I am just so frustrated right now.


Hello there,

This is the PERFECT place to express the frustration. It puts it in view for all of us at ProLine, as well as our customers on how situations arrive, and how we deal with them.

With that.. You are very correct.. How long this has been taking is beyond ridiculous. I promise you will receive compensation for this wait, it should never happen.

We can say that we are waiting on BCY on something, which we are on several items.. For some reason we have had several items get on back order, and several shipments later, still no back order items. Its a chain affect, something obviously hits them, which hits us, then it hits our customers. WE HATE IT.
I actually am very aware of your order in particular.. Blue serving, that is what we are waiting for. 

Blue Serving. Insane that we are waiting on an item that we stock. Yet, when we began to get low, we ordered, and yet to arrive. So we have several orders waiting on the Blue material arriving tomorrow as were told.

Please trust me when I say this... I hate to have an unsatisfied customer, beyond what most think.. People believe its all about the "Money", but it is not. We provide an amazing product, great customer service, and we supply quite a few jobs in this industry, and we love being able to. But Unsatisfied customers are not a way of business. We want each of you to be Beyond satisfied!

*I'm going to do something right now, that I have never done. I'm sure I will be bombarded.. But I am going to give out, my personal cell phone for if any of you need help, and can't get through or have a problem.. Maybe just a question.

My personal Cell phone number is, 513-502-7038... You can text me.. You can Call me.. You can email me at, [email protected]

This is my Company, and I am here to help MY customers. I may not always be available right away..But I will call or text you back..* 

Please don't use my cell phone number for placing orders, that number is, 513-801-5984... I can NOT accept order through my cell.
Also,
Please keep in mind, that we do have a staff available to answer most of your questions, so please use the 513-801-5984 number. But if you feel like you have not gotten enough information or help, please use my cell at that time.

Thank you ALL!!!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Going to text joe some selfies now!


----------



## JHENS87

I feel sorry for joe's phone now lol


----------



## BrownDog2

Cdpkook132 said:


> Going to text joe some selfies now!


Is that a good idea? If you did that to me I would photo shop the picture and you would look something like this. And don't forget to send family pet pictures to him also!


----------



## acts1631

I ordered mine on Monday as well. Black and Kiwi with a silver stripe for a camo bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EmersonL said:


> Thanks man. They said they have a shipment coming Wednesday so hopefully they can ship it that day or the next. I won't assume so though. I will be calling them at every step to make sure things are going as expected.
> I went with all royal blue (except black center serving and yoke servings). I gotta say it looks very nice (on a black pro comp XL ) except for the jacked up center serving...


That will definitely look good.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Joe your a brave man, has it stopped ringing yet?


----------



## Ned250

cdpkook132 said:


> going to text joe some selfies now!


lol


----------



## reezen11

New website is almost ready to launch!!!
Those familiar with the current one just wait until you see this !!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

BrownDog2 said:


> Is that a good idea? If you did that to me I would photo shop the picture and you would look something like this. And don't forget to send family pet pictures to him also!
> View attachment 1917240
> View attachment 1917246
> View attachment 1917249


Hahaha nice. Note I did not text any selfies to joe


----------



## rook-e

Active this morning!
Joe is a brave man, really shows his dedication to his business though. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JHENS87

I have found out that bow trading is an addiction. trying to trade off my elite answer and can't decide what to trade for lol


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> New website is almost ready to launch!!!
> Those familiar with the current one just wait until you see this !!!


are you referring to your website or prolines?


----------



## *ProLine*

jwilson48 said:


> are you referring to your website or prolines?


ProLine BowStrings website will be up soon , the new one ! It's looking great!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Hey Joe, is a 5pc string set the same price as 3?


----------



## Cdpkook132

JHENS87 said:


> Hey Joe, is a 5pc string set the same price as 3?


Yes it is. Any bow same price


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings website will be up soon , the new one ! It's looking great!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


New you say? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## roughneck1

First set of Prolines i've owned and so far I'm very impressed. Solid Flo Green. Forrest hooked me up.


----------



## rook-e

That elite looks great! The strings make it.
Just have to remove that winners choice sticker now. ;-) lol


----------



## jwilson48

roughneck1 said:


> First set of Prolines i've owned and so far I'm very impressed. Solid Flo Green. Forrest hooked me up.


I really like that! May have to do that with my next set!


----------



## JHENS87

solid flo green looks great. popular color these days


----------



## EmersonL

*ProLine* said:


> Hello there,
> 
> This is the PERFECT place to express the frustration. It puts it in view for all of us at ProLine, as well as our customers on how situations arrive, and how we deal with them.
> 
> With that.. You are very correct.. How long this has been taking is beyond ridiculous. I promise you will receive compensation for this wait, it should never happen.
> 
> We can say that we are waiting on BCY on something, which we are on several items.. For some reason we have had several items get on back order, and several shipments later, still no back order items. Its a chain affect, something obviously hits them, which hits us, then it hits our customers. WE HATE IT.
> I actually am very aware of your order in particular.. Blue serving, that is what we are waiting for.
> 
> Blue Serving. Insane that we are waiting on an item that we stock. Yet, when we began to get low, we ordered, and yet to arrive. So we have several orders waiting on the Blue material arriving tomorrow as were told.
> 
> Please trust me when I say this... I hate to have an unsatisfied customer, beyond what most think.. People believe its all about the "Money", but it is not. We provide an amazing product, great customer service, and we supply quite a few jobs in this industry, and we love being able to. But Unsatisfied customers are not a way of business. We want each of you to be Beyond satisfied!
> 
> *I'm going to do something right now, that I have never done. I'm sure I will be bombarded.. But I am going to give out, my personal cell phone for if any of you need help, and can't get through or have a problem.. Maybe just a question.
> 
> My personal Cell phone number is, 513-502-7038... You can text me.. You can Call me.. You can email me at, [email protected]
> 
> This is my Company, and I am here to help MY customers. I may not always be available right away..But I will call or text you back..*
> 
> Please don't use my cell phone number for placing orders, that number is, 513-801-5984... I can NOT accept order through my cell.
> Also,
> Please keep in mind, that we do have a staff available to answer most of your questions, so please use the 513-801-5984 number. But if you feel like you have not gotten enough information or help, please use my cell at that time.
> 
> Thank you ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe, thank you for your response. As crappy as this whole thing has been, I really do appreciate how open you have been. It means a lot that at least I do feel heard. I can't say I will be itching to order strings from proline next time around, BUT at this point I'm not entirely sure I will never order from you again. That says a whole lot considering how poor my experience has been with you guys. I have a small business of my own and have been in the position of being responsible for things going awry. It sucks. But as bad as my personal experience has been, you addressed it head on (in a public forum no less) and are willing to compensate me for it. I do feel good about that. So thanks again. It does sound like you really care about your customers.


----------



## g_whitcomb

EmersonL said:


> Joe, thank you for your response. As crappy as this whole thing has been, I really do appreciate how open you have been. It means a lot that at least I do feel heard. I can't say I will be itching to order strings from proline next time around, BUT at this point I'm not entirely sure I will never order from you again. That says a whole lot considering how poor my experience has been with you guys. I have a small business of my own and have been in the position of being responsible for things going awry. It sucks. But as bad as my personal experience has been, you addressed it head on (in a public forum no less) and are willing to compensate me for it. I do feel good about that. So thanks again. It does sound like you really care about your customers.











Not ProLine's fault. After only about 20 shots my new Spyder 30 did this to my new strings. It's on its way to Hoyt for help. Talked to Joe, how much to re-serve the buss cable? His response, send it back with a note on what you need and we will fix it NO CHARGE. I am perfectly willing to pay because it's NOT THEIR FAULT. Tell me that they don't care. My new set for my Carbon Element will without a doubt be from Proline!
Thanks Joe and Crew!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The mark of a good company is how they handle it when things go wrong. I have bought many sets of strings from Proline and have had my share of issues with string lengths and serving lengths but every time Proline has fixed the problem. I believe that every string I have bought from them has been better than the last one and they are now at the point where the other guys are trying to catch up. Proline are now my go to string company.


----------



## g_whitcomb

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The mark of a good company is how they handle it when things go wrong. I have bought many sets of strings from Proline and have had my share of issues with string lengths and serving lengths but every time Proline has fixed the problem. I believe that every string I have bought from them has been better than the last one and they are now at the point where the other guys are trying to catch up. Proline are now my go to string company.


Yep. Anyone can sell stuff. It's when things go wrong you can tell what kind of business you are dealing with.


----------



## roughneck1

rook-e said:


> That elite looks great! The strings make it.
> Just have to remove that winners choice sticker now. ;-) lol


Hahaha, ya, I suppose it's about time to peel that sticker off.


----------



## Luke M

I just realized it wasn't I supposed to get a proline sticker with my order? Lol. Maybe next time I guess


----------



## *ProLine*

Luke M said:


> I just realized it wasn't I supposed to get a proline sticker with my order? Lol. Maybe next time I guess


Give us a call, we will send you out a decal! And sticker for your bow!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Luke M

*ProLine* said:


> Give us a call, we will send you out a decal! And sticker for your bow!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thats ok Joe I can wait till the next time I order I wont make you pay for postage of those, I am just happy to have an awesome set of bow strings that both pop and look discreet! I wasnt too sure after I made the order but after I got them I knew I made the rite decision in color combo!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Some great looking strings in here.


----------



## acts1631

Luke M said:


> Thats ok Joe I can wait till the next time I order I wont make you pay for postage of those, I am just happy to have an awesome set of bow strings that both pop and look discreet! I wasnt too sure after I made the order but after I got them I knew I made the rite decision in color combo!
> View attachment 1918958
> 
> View attachment 1918959


Does your peep need to rotate in order to be positioned correctly at full draw? From the picture, looks like it would need to.


----------



## BrownDog2

I just mine in. They look great! I hope to put them on tonight and pictures will be posted. Thanks Amanda


----------



## reezen11

Look forward to seeing them


----------



## notz

New stri gs just arrived now to get them on and play around! Thanks joe keep rockin bro


----------



## Luke M

acts1631 said:


> Does your peep need to rotate in order to be positioned correctly at full draw? From the picture, looks like it would need to.


These photos were from before I got the tuning done, there is no twist in the peep now. Sorry for out dated photos LOL.


----------



## acts1631

That's good to hear considering I'm waiting for my first set to arrive. My first custom set. One of the reasons I decided to order was that I was tired of messing with peep twist. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## *ProLine*

What colors did you choose?

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## acts1631

*ProLine* said:


> What colors did you choose?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Black and Kiwi with a Silver pin stripe, and white (clear serving). Not sure what materials though, but with everything I've read on here I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## BrownDog2

looking good!


----------



## reezen11

acts1631 said:


> Black and Kiwi with a Silver pin stripe, and white (clear serving). Not sure what materials though, but with everything I've read on here I can't wait to try them out.


You will receive x material unless you specified other to be used


----------



## rook-e

BrownDog2 said:


> looking good!
> View attachment 1919895
> 
> View attachment 1919896
> 
> View attachment 1919897


Those look good!


----------



## jwilson48

Beautiful strings guys keep em coming


----------



## jwilson48

Late night bump. And no not that kind of bump ....


----------



## rook-e

Are any of you fellow ProLine shooters coming out to AZ this week to shoot the AAE AZ Cup? 
I'll be there. I was able to get out and get some practice yesterday, shot decent. Looking forward to this shoot!


----------



## Rumil

Didn't go through all the pages here but I've been thinking about a red string with double pinstripes,, ever do anything like that?


----------



## *ProLine*

Yes, we have done many many many double Streak-Freaks!

Always a great look!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

Rumil said:


> Didn't go through all the pages here but I've been thinking about a red string with double pinstripes,, ever do anything like that?


What color pinstripes?


----------



## Rumil

Sorry I shoulda mentioned that,,, red main color with double black pins


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rumil said:


> Sorry I shoulda mentioned that,,, red main color with double black pins


That would look great!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Go check out our NEW Website!!!!!

www.ProLineBowStrings.com

Let us know what you guys think! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## AldoTheApache

Very cool website. I will be placing an order soon. One thing is there an option to add extras like speed nocks or extra cord for tying in rest? I didnt see the option when I went through ordering.


----------



## Rumil

Sweet website... I really like the string builder. Fun to see what your imagination can cook up lol


----------



## JHENS87

I like it Joe. the string builder is definitely a plus with the streak freak add on for it. now I dont have to bug people to find string colors lol. My only complaint is all the teams you chose on there, no good ones. And for me its not showing anything but black until I hover over it then it gives me the options. Probably just my computer but a heads up


----------



## reezen11

Just fired the site up today
If there's issues let us know 
Thanks


----------



## AldoTheApache

I can log onto your site from my phone but when I attempt to go to it from my macbook the page comes up and says future home of something quite cool.


----------



## brdz71

Website looks great


----------



## acts1631

acts1631 said:


> Black and Kiwi with a Silver pin stripe, and white (clear serving). Not sure what materials though, but with everything I've read on here I can't wait to try them out.


Well I got my strings today. Noticed the label says the length of the buss cable is 31 3/16. The specs for my bow call for a buss cable of 31 13/16. I don't think the label was mismarked, I think I received a shorter cable. I dropped them in, then noticed the poundage was way above 60, didn't even try to see how high it would go up to. I've been trying to untwist the cable but still getting above 60 pounds and short ATA. Unfortunately I didn't measure the cable before I started removing twists; I just trusted the strings were going to be in accordance with specs. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AldoTheApache

Working fine on my mac now. Looks great. Cant wait to get mine ordered just emailed back this afternoon.


----------



## reezen11

acts1631 said:


> Well I got my strings today. Noticed the label says the length of the buss cable is 31 3/16. The specs for my bow call for a buss cable of 31 13/16. I don't think the label was mismarked, I think I received a shorter cable. I dropped them in, then noticed the poundage was way above 60, didn't even try to see how high it would go up to. I've been trying to untwist the cable but still getting above 60 pounds and short ATA. Unfortunately I didn't measure the cable before I started removing twists; I just trusted the strings were going to be in accordance with specs. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


take it off put a twist rate of about one twist per inch in the cable and measure it . let me know what you have ..


----------



## rook-e

Website looks great!


----------



## rook-e

I can't stop playing with the string builder option! It's sweet! I've been missing out on colored serving.


----------



## JHENS87

it is a cool thing to play with. deadly on my bank account though


----------



## acts1631

reezen11 said:


> take it off put a twist rate of about one twist per inch in the cable and measure it . let me know what you have ..


31 5/16


----------



## acts1631

This is the label that came with the strings


----------



## Apohlo

Impressive new website Joe!
Can't stop playing with the string builder...


----------



## jwilson48

impressive new site. i love how your string builder has the ability to add the streaks! first one i've seen like that


----------



## rook-e

Check out the new website everyone.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am loving the new site Joe! The string builder including the streaks is great I am not gonna get any work done now that I can play with color combos!


----------



## BrownDog2

acts1631 said:


> 31 5/16


I would just send them an email Shannon Gillette [email protected]
or just give them a call. I have always had great customer service with them.


----------



## reezen11

jwilson48 said:


> impressive new site. i love how your string builder has the ability to add the streaks! first one i've seen like that


There's one more just like it!!
Haymondsarchery.com


----------



## acts1631

BrownDog2 said:


> I would just send them an email Shannon Gillette [email protected]
> or just give them a call. I have always had great customer service with them.


I'll try calling. Thanks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the new website, its great.


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> *Go check out our NEW Website!!!!!
> 
> www.ProLineBowStrings.com
> 
> Let us know what you guys think!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



Thank you everyone !!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you everyone !!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thank you Joe for such great strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Still keep playing with the string color builder I love that thing!


----------



## brdz71

String builder is addictive lol


----------



## gla1

I want those strings for my blue PSE DOMINATOR PRO 2012 (with speed sleevs) How much for shipping to Canada?


----------



## gla1

*proline* said:


>


hope i got it right this time. Those strings for 2012 pse dominator pro with speed sleevs shipped to canada. Thank you


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> Not ProLine's fault. After only about 20 shots my new Spyder 30 did this to my new strings. It's on its way to Hoyt for help. Talked to Joe, how much to re-serve the buss cable? His response, send it back with a note on what you need and we will fix it NO CHARGE. I am perfectly willing to pay because it's NOT THEIR FAULT. Tell me that they don't care. My new set for my Carbon Element will without a doubt be from Proline!
> Thanks Joe and Crew!


Dang ProLine!! I hope Hoyt is as fast as you! Received Monday at your shop, Repaired and in my mailbox Today. Good as new. (now if I just had something to put them on) Thanks for your excellent service!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!! Always willing to help out!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Goes to show you Proline is there for customers


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Goes to show you Proline is there for customers


Definitely a good thing to know if you ever find yourself in a similar situation.


----------



## H20fwler

Thanks Proline!


----------



## jwilson48

Got my strings on last night! Still missing a peep but they look mighty pretty! Pics 2nite


----------



## *ProLine*

H20fwler said:


> Thanks Proline!



*Thank you!!! We appreciate your business!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## mathews xt 600

GreenAcres said:


> Dang ProLine!! I hope Hoyt is as fast as you! Received Monday at your shop, Repaired and in my mailbox Today. Good as new. (now if I just had something to put them on) Thanks for your excellent service!


Awesome


----------



## JHENS87

who knew selling a bow on here would be so tough lol. Need something new to put prolines on


----------



## jwilson48

Here they are! electric blue/flo green w flo orange streaks!!


----------



## JHENS87

I like. and a working g5 cmax, another rarity lol


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> I like. and a working g5 cmax, another rarity lol


Lol it wasn't easy but it is working ...for now


----------



## JHENS87

I like that string combo alot. goes good together


----------



## downsuperspook

got my installed today. they are freakin awesome!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Good morning!

Looking good ProLine BowStrings on those bows!!

Thank you !

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

AAE Arizona Cup is in the books, I did a big no no that I know you should never do. I switched bows the day before the tournament, I was struggling to get a good score with my PSE so I jumped on impulse and set up my old Hoyt Alpha Elite. I struggled on Friday with consistency due to draw length being too long. Ended up ranked 86 out of 112 and 104 made the cut. Shortened up my dl 1/2" for Saturday elimination rd's and shot a lot better but just missed tying it with a shooter from Columbia by 2 points. I shot a 10,9,9 last end with two arrows less than a 1/4" left out of the 10 ring for a final score of 140/142. The shooter from Columbia later went on to win the gold medal team round. Good time overall just need to focus more on gear and prep. 

Also met a fellow ProLine string user from Colorado who shot fantastic all weekend and made it a lot further than I did. It was great to meet him and watch him shoot through. Good job to him! 

Roy


----------



## Cdpkook132

I learned the same lesson in the pop up this year. What were your scores? Brady taking a win! And Steve Anderson shooting awesome this weekend. Eric shot awesome as well!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

downsuperspook said:


> got my installed today. they are freakin awesome!!!!!


Those look great.


----------



## reezen11

downsuperspook said:


> got my installed today. they are freakin awesome!!!!!


Looking good!!


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> I learned the same lesson in the pop up this year. What were your scores? Brady taking a win! And Steve Anderson shooting awesome this weekend. Eric shot awesome as well!


It pains me to say, it was BAD! The couple practice rd's I shot were 336-338, I'd of been happy with those score but unfortunalety I couldn't put those together again and ended up with super lousy 323-316. I had one end that I had a killer group with all 6 in the 8. 
Live and learn.

Never give up.


----------



## *ProLine*

downsuperspook said:


> got my installed today. they are freakin awesome!!!!!


Looking good!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## EmersonL

EmersonL said:


> Joe, thank you for your response. As crappy as this whole thing has been, I really do appreciate how open you have been. It means a lot that at least I do feel heard. I can't say I will be itching to order strings from proline next time around, BUT at this point I'm not entirely sure I will never order from you again. That says a whole lot considering how poor my experience has been with you guys. I have a small business of my own and have been in the position of being responsible for things going awry. It sucks. But as bad as my personal experience has been, you addressed it head on (in a public forum no less) and are willing to compensate me for it. I do feel good about that. So thanks again. It does sound like you really care about your customers.


I just wanted to give an update on my strings. The blue serving came in on Wednesday for you guys and that Friday I received the new string in the mail. Now THAT is good turnover! I was very pleased that it came before that weekend. The string looks good too. So far the quality of the final set of strings is rock solid. You did mention me being compensated for all the trouble and I am looking forward to that as well. Again, I thank you for doing your best to make it right.


----------



## sureshot31

*New ProLines*

I just installed my New Proline Strings on my Creed. The strings are Red,White and Blue. The strings look great on the bow. Thanks Proline for some awsome strings! Sorry for the crappy pics.
View attachment 1928082
View attachment 1928084
View attachment 1928086


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those both look great!


----------



## jwilson48

if anyone hasn't checked out the new website make sure you do! it's pretty wicked


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya the color combo builder is awesome.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya the color combo builder is awesome.


I've built so many color combos on this feature already. Really like it.


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> Dang ProLine!! I hope Hoyt is as fast as you! Received Monday at your shop, Repaired and in my mailbox Today. Good as new. (now if I just had something to put them on) Thanks for your excellent service!


I can't win. The bow is back but I was not pleased with the clearance on the cam. It still had some contact with you buss cable. It probably would be OK but I am not taking any chances. The shop gladly took care of me and had a new Spyder 34 they swapped. Now I have a set of strings for a 30 and need to reorder another set for the 34. Bummed.


----------



## reezen11

orders are flowing fast ! turn around times are 3-5 days!


----------



## reezen11

Order your prolines today!!
Www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## *ProLine*

Orders are flying out, just as soon as we get them. Turn around times are very quick.

We have been working hard to keep these times quick!

Thank you everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings 

www.ProLineBowStrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> orders are flowing fast ! turn around times are 3-5 days!


Gotta love that!


----------



## reezen11

i hope to have time to get a set for a bow on this weekend!!! guess what colors!!!!?


----------



## rook-e

Get them orders in, they are shipping fast.


----------



## reezen11

Order up!
They are shipping fast
Be sure to check the new site !!


----------



## reezen11

Here's a few to share!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are looking great Forrest.


----------



## valleyhunter

I am looking at getting a new set of prolines before long. I shoot a Bear Strike and had considerable wear on the cable where it rolls over the module. Bear's CS was awesome and I took it to a distributor and they actually reserved that area with a flat serving saver material. This seems to be very durable and even "gummy" or "waxy". Seems to be holding up very well. My question is when I order my new set of Prolines will you serve with this same material in the same area or will I have to have someone else put this material on? Thank you.


----------



## reezen11

valleyhunter said:


> I am looking at getting a new set of prolines before long. I shoot a Bear Strike and had considerable wear on the cable where it rolls over the module. Bear's CS was awesome and I took it to a distributor and they actually reserved that area with a flat serving saver material. This seems to be very durable and even "gummy" or "waxy". Seems to be holding up very well. My question is when I order my new set of Prolines will you serve with this same material in the same area or will I have to have someone else put this material on? Thank you.



You won't have that problem with a Proline string


----------



## valleyhunter

I had a problem with my first proline string. I have notified Joe about it and sent him pictures I believe. The serving saver has been the only thing to hold up. The serving separated on my first one.


----------



## reezen11

It's under warranty if it's less than a year


----------



## valleyhunter

My question is can you/will you use the serving saver material. As for being under warranty does that mean it will be replaced for free?


----------



## rook-e

Morning! 
Hope everyone had a great weekend and you all were able to get a lot of shooting in.
I know I did, I had an absolute blast shooting this weekend. My son and I went out and did a four course 80 target 3D fun shoot. (We don't ever shoot 3d) It was awesome, targets set throughout the desert mountain landscape with shot distances ranging from 4' to 60+ yards.
The weather was perfect at 80* with a light breeze and sunny. 
Roy


----------



## JHENS87

New bow en route that will need new strings. Its a PSE in skullworks camo. What colors to go with on this little speed demon?

Any chance proline will go to the TPU speed sleeves instead of the ugly little bowjax speed sleeves?


----------



## brdz71

How many folks still waiting on turkey opener in their state, april 23rd for Indiana, cant wait


----------



## JHENS87

My seasons done already. Didn't get a shot. Took a buddy out trying to get him a bird and he missed one. Not sure if nerves got him or what but it happens. I didnt even pick up the gun. let it lay in the leaves trying to help him. Could of had a 20 yard chip shot at a very nice gobbler


----------



## reezen11

valleyhunter said:


> My question is can you/will you use the serving saver material. As for being under warranty does that mean it will be replaced for free?


If it's u set a year than yes and I pmd you the contact number for warranty and serving types 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> My seasons done already. Didn't get a shot. Took a buddy out trying to get him a bird and he missed one. Not sure if nerves got him or what but it happens. I didnt even pick up the gun. let it lay in the leaves trying to help him. Could of had a 20 yard chip shot at a very nice gobbler


I don't even know if I will have a chance to get out and try to hunt a turkey.


----------



## JHENS87

it was fun to get out, except i forgot my permethrin spray and ended up with some tick and chigger issues again


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> it was fun to get out, except i forgot my permethrin spray and ended up with some tick and chigger issues again


I don't have that problem here, only scorpions and rattlesnakes.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> it was fun to get out, except i forgot my permethrin spray and ended up with some tick and chigger issues again


That part would probably suck.


----------



## JHENS87

Got me a new bow in today. no more Elite. got me another PSE in need of new strings. Don't mind the clamp holding the qad string on. Just quickly set it up to see how it pulled.


----------



## g_whitcomb

Pretty sweet. Oh, your Acetone is open :-D


----------



## JHENS87

the lid's ripped on it. its almost empty so i just left it. Got a new bottle not pictured lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love having a good assortment of hex keys on hand.


----------



## rook-e

The weekend is almost upon us, what's everyone doing this weekend? 
I'm building a new set a bars today, shooting indoor spots practice Friday and some FITA 50m practice on Saturday. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## g_whitcomb

05_sprcrw said:


> Gotta love having a good assortment of hex keys on hand.


Better get a cover on that outlet! That's not very safe and possibly a code violation


----------



## EnglishKev

rook-e said:


> The weekend is almost upon us, what's everyone doing this weekend?
> I'm building a new set a bars today, shooting indoor spots practice Friday and some FITA 50m practice on Saturday. &#55357;&#56846;


Both my competition bows are set and running good, so just little practice tomorrow and Saturday in readiness for a 3D shoot on Sunday.

Kev


----------



## JHENS87

outlet has no wires running to it. so we're good there. I just havent removed it. It got relocated


----------



## g_whitcomb

JHENS87 said:


> outlet has no wires running to it. so we're good there. I just havent removed it. It got relocated


I'll check that out.


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> I'll check that out.





JHENS87 said:


> outlet has no wires running to it. so we're good there. I just havent removed it. It got relocated


Ummm... I see wire???


----------



## JHENS87

its not connected to anything..trust me lol


----------



## highstrung556

When using the string builder, is white serving actually clear?

Loved the string set you sent me for my Mathews Heli-m.

Need a new set for my Hoyt Vector Turbo and I'm trying to decide on serving color.


----------



## AssassinTech

*ProLine* said:


> Orders are flying out, just as soon as we get them. Turn around times are very quick.
> 
> We have been working hard to keep these times quick!
> 
> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> www.ProLineBowStrings.com



X 2. 
Doing a *GREAT JOB* getting orders out, and as always *AWESOME STRINGS*


----------



## reezen11

highstrung556 said:


> When using the string builder, is white serving actually clear?
> 
> Loved the string set you sent me for my Mathews Heli-m.
> 
> Need a new set for my Hoyt Vector Turbo and I'm trying to decide on serving color.


Yes it is 
Thanks


----------



## soybean81

just received new threads for 2 bows and they look great. got a silly question, i purchased them now while i had extra funds but i probably will wait until after next deer season to install them. the current threads are still good to go and the bows have recently been tuned. is there any issue with storing them for 8-10 months? they are still in the bags and stored inside the house. im just wondering if i need to put any kind of wax or string lube to help preserve them while they sit in the bag and wait to be installed on the bow.

thanks and happy easter!


----------



## reezen11

No no issues doing that 
Thanks


----------



## jwilson48

Evening bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone coming up with some cool combos using that string builder on proline's website?


----------



## rook-e

Morning all, hope everyone had a great Easter weekend! 
Now, back to strings. Haha


----------



## JHENS87

easter was good. shot my omen at the wrong draw for awhile. its only 3" short


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> easter was good. shot my omen at the wrong draw for awhile. its only 3" short


I have herd of creep tuning before but that might be going a little extreme :lol3:


----------



## JHENS87

its not much fun to attempt to shoot with no peep and the string is a mile away from your face. I should post a hows my form thread


----------



## Rod Savini

JHENS87 said:


> its not much fun to attempt to shoot with no peep and the string is a mile away from your face. I should post a hows my form thread


Someone would say DL is too long lol


----------



## JHENS87

i'll tell ya that bow sucks to hold on the wall when your elbow has a huge bend in it just to get anchor anywhere close to normal lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have had to do that a couple times helping tune other peoples bows definitely not something I would want to do all the time.


----------



## rook-e

Morning bump, get those orders in today! 
Check out the string builder option on the website.


----------



## *ProLine*

Sorry I have not been on very much lately everyone!

We have really taken a big turn to get the orders out in a very quick time frame. Quite a bit quicker than we advertise.

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

is my draw to long? this bow is screaming for a new set of strings


----------



## Rod Savini

JHENS87 said:


> is my draw to long? this bow is screaming for a new set of strings


Lol, I think I am going to get an omen again. A 60lber sounds awesome.


----------



## JHENS87

55 is even more fun. this one is sitting around 48-50 right now just for fun


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> is my draw to long? this bow is screaming for a new set of strings


Your draw is at least 1/2" probably an 1" too long and it looks like your over bowed :wink:


----------



## rook-e

*ProLine* said:


> Sorry I have not been on very much lately everyone!
> 
> We have really taken a big turn to get the orders out in a very quick time frame. Quite a bit quicker than we advertise.
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Nice!
If you need or want new a new string set, get that order in!


----------



## g_whitcomb

rook-e said:


> Nice!
> If you need or want new a new string set, get that order in!


I just reordered the set for the Spyder 34 the dealer and exchanged the defective Spyder 30 for. Now I can get "Margie" up and running.


----------



## JHENS87

thinking black,gray w. flo green streak on that omen. something a bit more subtle then normal


----------



## g_whitcomb

GreenAcres said:


> I just reordered the set for the Spyder 34 the dealer and exchanged the defective Spyder 30 for. Now I can get "Margie" up and running.


"had"
I hate predictive text.


----------



## JHENS87

almost 24hr and no posts? geeze guys lol


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> almost 24hr and no posts? geeze guys lol


We slippn. 

Lol

Anyone here shoot Athens?? Thinking real hard about getting one.


----------



## JHENS87

not i. I had one, sold it


----------



## g_whitcomb

JHENS87 said:


> almost 24hr and no posts? geeze guys lol


I thought I broke it??? 
Good to see that it is working


----------



## g_whitcomb

I was messing with a single pin slider (I hate it) anyway this is what happened at 80yds. I guessed wrong and shot over the target hitting my backstop. still amazed by the power of an arrow.


----------



## JHENS87

did you get the arrow back out at least?


----------



## g_whitcomb

JHENS87 said:


> did you get the arrow back out at least?


Couldn't pull it out so I had to drill a hole on each side of the arrow and Crack the wood to get it out. Still a good arrow.


----------



## g_whitcomb

JHENS87 said:


> almost 24hr and no posts? geeze guys lol


???? Not Again ????


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!

Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Too dang windy this weekend here to get any shooting done.


----------



## rook-e

Shot my first FITA field this weekend, what a blast! I will being shooting more of these. We had wind, wind, wind, rain with some rain and an extra dose of cold! Very unusual weather for AZ but it made the shoot that much more interesting.


----------



## g_whitcomb

05_sprcrw said:


> Too dang windy this weekend here to get any shooting done.


Rain and wind all week. I hope I get a chance to set up the new strings when they get here.


----------



## rook-e

Get in on the sale! Call those orders in.


----------



## g_whitcomb

rook-e said:


> Get in on the sale! Call those orders in.


Dang it I missed it. I ordered mine Thursday night. Oh well. Still a bargain at $85.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GreenAcres said:


> Rain and wind all week. I hope I get a chance to set up the new strings when they get here.


I hear you there we have the same in store. I have all my bows strung up and ready to be tuned just haven't had a day to shoot here recently.


----------



## jwilson48

anyone been turkey hunting?


----------



## *ProLine*

We have a sale going, check it out, and get your orders in!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2240964&highlight=ProLine

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

sale at proline 
65.00 a set shipped!!! 
get em while the deal lasts .. 
thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Gonna email Amanda tomorrow I think for a set for this omen


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> sale at proline
> 65.00 a set shipped!!!
> get em while the deal lasts ..
> thanks


Can't beat $65s for a set of Prolines.


----------



## g_whitcomb

05_sprcrw said:


> Can't beat $65s for a set of Prolines.


I'd rather pay $85


----------



## JHENS87

so who has some new color combos theyve created in the string builder?


----------



## sota

Ya trying to get an idea of what color strings to get J?


----------



## rook-e

I'll be ordering another set real soon, if all goes well I will place the order today for my new Athens Excell, really looking forward to this bow! 
Now the dilemma of picking colors.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> I'll be ordering another set real soon, if all goes well I will place the order today for my new Athens Excell, really looking forward to this bow!
> Now the dilemma of picking colors.



That is always the fun part!


----------



## Luke M

I tell you, Joe is a great guy! He was quick to respond to my questions and concerns! Very nice and helpful! Got my bow all tuned again and found that his measurements are spot on. The issues I had recently were from misinformation from HCA dealers. Joe was polite and great to deal with, thank you Joe, sorry about the added stress!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Luke M said:


> I tell you, Joe is a great guy! He was quick to respond to my questions and concerns! Very nice and helpful! Got my bow all tuned again and found that his measurements are spot on. The issues I had recently were from misinformation from HCA dealers. Joe was polite and great to deal with, thank you Joe, sorry about the added stress!


Sounds like he got you all squared away.


----------



## jwilson48

Luke M said:


> I tell you, Joe is a great guy! He was quick to respond to my questions and concerns! Very nice and helpful! Got my bow all tuned again and found that his measurements are spot on. The issues I had recently were from misinformation from HCA dealers. Joe was polite and great to deal with, thank you Joe, sorry about the added stress!


Glad you are squared away. Happy shooting!


----------



## JHENS87

Got my wife a bow now too. so guess 2 sets will be in order soon. Once I find mods and probably new limbs. Deal was to good to pass up so I'm not worried about throwing some cash at it


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> Got my wife a bow now too. so guess 2 sets will be in order soon. Once I find mods and probably new limbs. Deal was to good to pass up so I'm not worried about throwing some cash at it


What'd ya get her?

I can't stop playing with the string builder on the website, possibilities are almost endless with an all black bow.


----------



## JHENS87

A friend of mine has a 08 pse, says mossy oak X on it but its got the short draw LF cams on it. its a nice little bow, silver riser black limbs. I gotta go pick it up sometime and find her a single pin for it


----------



## rook-e

I'm thinking these are the colors for the new all black Athens Excell


----------



## JHENS87

nice. forrest needs to check his pm's so i can get some arrows for my wife


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1945006
> 
> 
> I'm thinking these are the colors for the new all black Athens Excell


That'd look awesome!


----------



## JHENS87

I'm thinking these on my skull works omen. I've seen them before but to lazy to go looking


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> I'm thinking these on my skull works omen. I've seen them before but to lazy to go looking
> View attachment 1945097


That would be a killer combo there!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> View attachment 1945006
> 
> 
> I'm thinking these are the colors for the new all black Athens Excell


DO IT those look great!


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> nice. forrest needs to check his pm's so i can get some arrows for my wife


Pm replied.


----------



## rook-e

Thanks guys, I'm digging these colors. Once again different from the last set. 
I'll email Athens this morning and get string specs so I can get them ordered.


----------



## brdz71

I went with 9 black 9 flo green 6 silver and clear servings


----------



## JHENS87

I think I've created a monster. Wife has asked for these on a bow she hasn't even seen yet lol


----------



## g_whitcomb

"Margie" is back in business! It was a little rough getting there but it was worth it. Thanks again Proline for the sweet looking threads.


----------



## *ProLine*

Luke M said:


> I tell you, Joe is a great guy! He was quick to respond to my questions and concerns! Very nice and helpful! Got my bow all tuned again and found that his measurements are spot on. The issues I had recently were from misinformation from HCA dealers. Joe was polite and great to deal with, thank you Joe, sorry about the added stress!


Never a problem! We try and do what we can, and make sure you get the Product you expect 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

nice! i've really liked my new bcy x strings. they haven't been fuzzing at all and no creep, rotation, nothing! if you haven't tried em yet take the dive. joe can whip up some sweet threads! 


GreenAcres said:


> "Margie" is back in business! It was a little rough getting there but it was worth it. Thanks again Proline for the sweet looking threads.


----------



## mathews xt 600

GreenAcres said:


> "Margie" is back in business! It was a little rough getting there but it was worth it. Thanks again Proline for the sweet looking threads.


That is a cool looking bow


----------



## rook-e

Get your orders in. 
Can't beat these strings!


----------



## Luke M

rook-e said:


> Get your orders in.
> Can't beat these strings!


Or the service!!


----------



## g_whitcomb

mathews xt 600 said:


> That is a cool looking bow


Thanks. I picked the colors in memory of my mom who passed away from alzheimer's and also beat cancer twice and lived with diabetes.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> I think I've created a monster. Wife has asked for these on a bow she hasn't even seen yet lol
> View attachment 1945326


I would have never thought of that combo but that is killer!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> nice! i've really liked my new bcy x strings. they haven't been fuzzing at all and no creep, rotation, nothing! if you haven't tried em yet take the dive. joe can whip up some sweet threads!


That's a great looking setup.


----------



## jwilson48

anybody got any new ones to share?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## rook-e

New bow shipped today, be ordering strings for it on Monday! Looking forward to this bow.


----------



## Loudmouth879

I'll have new ones to share soon.... ordered on sunday got lucky and they were in the shop when I ordered! Should be here soon!


----------



## JHENS87

Glad I didn't order strings based on what PSE says this bow is. Apparently someone put short draw cams on this pse mossy oak x riser, so I have no clue what the specs are on the strings. Probably wont ever figure it out without sending it to someone to custom make it


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> Glad I didn't order strings based on what PSE says this bow is. Apparently someone put short draw cams on this pse mossy oak x riser, so I have no clue what the specs are on the strings. Probably wont ever figure it out without sending it to someone to custom make it


Take them off and measure them.


----------



## JHENS87

the issue lies with whether they are the right ones for this bow or not. I can't find specs for a pse mossy oak x with LF short draw cams on it. i will say the draw is really nice for as far out of tune as it is. maybe its the low 40s draw weight lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That does sound like a problem, maybe Joe would work with you if you sent it to him to make a custom length set, then just be sure to record the numbers.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## rook-e

Let's see some pics of some new strings. 

How's everyone been shooting?


----------



## reezen11

ive been putting a few sets on but i forget to take pics before they leave...


----------



## *ProLine*

I've got a few to take pictures of as well!!!!

And JHens87, take those originals off and send to us, we will measure them and mock them for you 

Thank you everyone,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Thanks Joe. A friend is gonna throw a set together out of whatever material he has. then I can measure and have some prolines made up for it. Going to be an interesting process for sure


----------



## brudawg

I just put a set on that a friend of mine just got from you. Went on an '06 Martin Saber. Bright pink with a black pinstripe:mg:. Of course I forgot to take pictures. He said it was painless ordering and "they even paid the shipping" ha ha. They went on pretty painless. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

brudawg said:


> I just put a set on that a friend of mine just got from you. Went on an '06 Martin Saber. Bright pink with a black pinstripe:mg:. Of course I forgot to take pictures. He said it was painless ordering and "they even paid the shipping" ha ha. They went on pretty painless. :thumbs_up


Can't wait to see some pics, I am another one who has pink strings nice seeing some pink make it in every now and again good to mix it up. Good to hear it was a painless install.


----------



## JHENS87

one of these days i'll break in my strings. havent put but 30-40 shots through it in months


----------



## reezen11

i personally have never had any major issues with installs of these strings....


----------



## Loudmouth879

I've never had a problem either just had to fix the idler wheel lean


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone get some strings put on this weekend?


----------



## Loudmouth879

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone get some strings put on this weekend?


Got my strings in the mail today was all excited until I put them on the bow and noticed that I only got one speed sleeve instead of two on the string :mg:. Sent Joe a email but its not that big of a deal since I'll just take one off the old set and put em on the new ones.... Anyway got them put on just need to put the d-loop on and peep in and tune her up and I'll have some pictures for everyone.


----------



## rook-e

Be ordering a set in the morning for my new Excell.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Loudmouth879 said:


> Got my strings in the mail today was all excited until I put them on the bow and noticed that I only got one speed sleeve instead of two on the string :mg:. Sent Joe a email but its not that big of a deal since I'll just take one off the old set and put em on the new ones.... Anyway got them put on just need to put the d-loop on and peep in and tune her up and I'll have some pictures for everyone.


Sweet! Its a bummer about the speed sleeves but I am sure he will get you taken care of.


----------



## rook-e

Ordered the new set this morning, once again changed colors from what I had posted earlier. Went black with flo orange pin stripe with all flo orange serving.


----------



## Loudmouth879

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet! Its a bummer about the speed sleeves but I am sure he will get you taken care of.


Turns out the specs call for only one sleeve.... guess I got lucky and got 2 on the other set! I plan on seeing how quiet it is with one sleeve to determine if I should add the 2nd on and hinder the speed


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Loudmouth879 said:


> Turns out the specs call for only one sleeve.... guess I got lucky and got 2 on the other set! I plan on seeing how quiet it is with one sleeve to determine if I should add the 2nd on and hinder the speed


Sounds like a good plan can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## JHENS87

we need pics of strings


----------



## reezen11

orders are going out in a very timely manner!
its great to be back to normal again.
coming very soon we will have a little giveaway . waiting for joe to come up with how he wants to run it.
stay tuned for more details ... 
so Joe pm me with ideas bud.or text me or call me..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> orders are going out in a very timely manner!
> its great to be back to normal again.
> coming very soon we will have a little giveaway . waiting for joe to come up with how he wants to run it.
> stay tuned for more details ...
> so Joe pm me with ideas bud.or text me or call me..




Gotta love a give away!


----------



## rook-e

If you need new strings, get your order in; they're shipping fast!


----------



## Mastersapper

Got my Proline strings today! Prime Centroid with flo green, silver, electric blue streak and electric blue serving. Thank you.


----------



## JHENS87

I have the sudden urge to refinish one of my bows in pearl white. Now to decide if its worth the effort since its in almost mint condition now


----------



## Mastersapper

I couldn't believe that I ordered these on Sunday and it's Thursday and they are on the bow. Great turn around.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Mastersapper said:


> I couldn't believe that I ordered these on Sunday and it's Thursday and they are on the bow. Great turn around.


Gotta love that, what color combo did you go with?


----------



## *ProLine*

We have had a very big turn around as a company here. 

Lets be extremely honest here... There are only two things that we can do different as a string company in all reality to be above others.

#1- Technology, in building process. Which I believe we are far above most there, just due to our mother company, we simply have the technology that is not really needed, but it sure does help.

#2- Turn around time. This is actually probably number one really. You can have the best product in the world, but if you can't have a good turnaround time, people don't really want to wait. I'm the kind of person that will order something online that cost $5, and pay $25 over night fee. I hate waiting. 

So, the one thing that we can change, make these turn around times as fast as possible, while maintaining the same if not higher level of performance. 

I believe most of our customers have been seeing this change at ProLine BowStrings, as their strings have been shipped out the day they order, or the next in most cases. We might hit a few bumps along the way on this, but we have really been working hard for you guys/gals. 


Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## notz

Joe, if you ever go out of business im gonna kick your ass btw lol

im already planning my next set, just got a set like 2 months from you, turned all my buddies on to you... AND WONT SHOOT ANYTHING ELSE in the end

cant stress enough the awesome job yall do!


----------



## rook-e

Best strings period. Customer service is top notch. 
If you haven't tried a set of prolines don't hesitate to do so.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Why is it so hard to wait for something. I can atest to my lack of patience as well. Proline bowstrings are worth waiting for when you can experience worry free shooting. Thanks for the quick turn around times.


----------



## Loudmouth879

got everything put back on the bow just waiting for this rain to stop to get everything re-sighted in.... in my opinion the colors match the bow well
















Question for either rezzen or Joe.... for the outlining streak freaks when you split it in half would one of the main colors be combined with the black outline for the center or is the middle of the black outline the center or is each string different? Just curious how that works out cause when mine got tagged the string went through 2 different spots in the bowstring


----------



## Mastersapper

05_sprcrw said:


> Gotta love that, what color combo did you go with?


Flo green/Silver/Electric blue with electric blue serving.


----------



## reezen11

Loudmouth879 said:


> got everything put back on the bow just waiting for this rain to stop to get everything re-sighted in.... in my opinion the colors match the bow well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question for either rezzen or Joe.... for the outlining streak freaks when you split it in half would one of the main colors be combined with the black outline for the center or is the middle of the black outline the center or is each string different? Just curious how that works out cause when mine got tagged the string went through 2 different spots in the bowstring


it shouldnt be in 2 diferrent spots .. its put in before its twisted so it may have got tangled a bit but it splits the string dead in half.
joe may have a better answer for you but if youve pulled it out i would start counting strands. 
hope this has helped you at least some anyway.. 
thanks


----------



## Luke M

*ProLine* said:


> We have had a very big turn around as a company here.
> 
> Lets be extremely honest here... There are only two things that we can do different as a string company in all reality to be above others.
> 
> #1- Technology, in building process. Which I believe we are far above most there, just due to our mother company, we simply have the technology that is not really needed, but it sure does help.
> 
> #2- Turn around time. This is actually probably number one really. You can have the best product in the world, but if you can't have a good turnaround time, people don't really want to wait. I'm the kind of person that will order something online that cost $5, and pay $25 over night fee. I hate waiting.
> 
> So, the one thing that we can change, make these turn around times as fast as possible, while maintaining the same if not higher level of performance.
> 
> I believe most of our customers have been seeing this change at ProLine BowStrings, as their strings have been shipped out the day they order, or the next in most cases. We might hit a few bumps along the way on this, but we have really been working hard for you guys/gals.
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



You forgot the customer service! You have some of the best customer service I have had the privilege to use (that and Reezen11 LOL). Thank you again Joe, I love the strings!


----------



## beegee59

Hey Joe, got my strings in 4 days from order time NICE ! look great. OH YA I think your string builder on your new web site is the BOMB, thanx from centralia wa.


----------



## Loudmouth879

reezen11 said:


> it shouldnt be in 2 diferrent spots .. its put in before its twisted so it may have got tangled a bit but it splits the string dead in half.
> joe may have a better answer for you but if youve pulled it out i would start counting strands.
> hope this has helped you at least some anyway..
> thanks


If I counted correctly theres 10 brown and 10 tan and 4 black which means theres 24 strands and the string is split in half which each main color and 2 black strands per main color lol


----------



## reezen11

Yes you should have 24 strands total should of added that 
My mistake 
But you've found center ..
Thanks


----------



## g_whitcomb

Any suggestions on string wax for my sweet new ProLines? I have been using Limbsaver wax but it is green and will stain the light colors. I feel the need to wax 'em up so they will last!


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> Any suggestions on string wax for my sweet new ProLines? I have been using Limbsaver wax but it is green and will stain the light colors. I feel the need to wax 'em up so they will last!


I use scorpion venom polymeric liquid string wax.. 
Apply and let it soak in


----------



## eliminator2

*ProLine* said:


> We have had a very big turn around as a company here.
> 
> Lets be extremely honest here... There are only two things that we can do different as a string company in all reality to be above others.
> 
> #1- Technology, in building process. Which I believe we are far above most there, just due to our mother company, we simply have the technology that is not really needed, but it sure does help.
> 
> #2- Turn around time. This is actually probably number one really. You can have the best product in the world, but if you can't have a good turnaround time, people don't really want to wait. I'm the kind of person that will order something online that cost $5, and pay $25 over night fee. I hate waiting.
> 
> So, the one thing that we can change, make these turn around times as fast as possible, while maintaining the same if not higher level of performance.
> 
> I believe most of our customers have been seeing this change at ProLine BowStrings, as their strings have been shipped out the day they order, or the next in most cases. We might hit a few bumps along the way on this, but we have really been working hard for you guys/gals.
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings





This is why pro line will be my next set of strings. 


#2- Turn around time. This is actually probably number one really. You can have the best product in the world, but if you can't have a good turnaround time, people don't really want to wait. I'm the kind of person that will order something online that cost $5, and pay $25 over night fee. I hate waiting.


----------



## hotrod26

time to start getting those hunting rigs ready for the season. Call Amanda and order your Proline strings. Super customer service and their turn around time is great!


----------



## reezen11

visit the new website www.prolinebowstrings.com and check out the string builder!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I spend too much time with the string builder it could get expensive.


----------



## JHENS87

I still need to order some for my omen, just havent had the funds. Finished up my AR-15 though lol


----------



## jwilson48

still loving my new bcy x strings from proline! still haven't touched em with wax and no fuzz at all yet. crazy good!


----------



## rook-e

Received two new sets today, debating between the two which set to use first. 
Decisions decisions.


----------



## reezen11

And no pictures!?


----------



## rook-e

Trying to decide between the flo orange serving and the sunset orange serving.


----------



## JHENS87

i like the sunset orange


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> i like the sunset orange


I like them both, that's the problem. 

Get your orders in, they are shipping fast!


----------



## reezen11

they are shipping very fast. lately most orders placed say on a monday are going out tuesday.... providing they arent placed late in the day..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

dang, you have got to love those kinds of turn around times.


----------



## Stoo

After checking out the string builder I just ordered my 5th set of Prolines.


----------



## JHENS87

nice color combo


----------



## 05_sprcrw

that will look killer in person I bet.


----------



## Stoo

I'm not that worried about a fast turnaround considering it is the holiday weekend. I do have a question tho. I changed out my peep and noticed that 4 strands of my 24 strand string were cut. I pulled them back and trimmed them off to where I could serve over them when tying in the new peep. Do you think I'm still ok to shoot it? I should be outside shooting right now as I have a 3D tourny tomorrow.


----------



## g_whitcomb

All done. Thanks ProLine


----------



## JHENS87

nice bow and placement of proline sticker


----------



## rook-e

Installing a set this morning. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## rook-e

Couldn't get a good pic, the pin stripe is flo orange with flo orange serving. D
Just ignore the pink peep sight, it's all I had laying here.


----------



## g_whitcomb

JHENS87 said:


> nice bow and placement of proline sticker


Why thank you


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Memorial day


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Couldn't get a good pic, the pin stripe is flo orange with flo orange serving. D
> Just ignore the pink peep sight, it's all I had laying here.


Those look killer!


----------



## mathews xt 600

rook-e said:


> Couldn't get a good pic, the pin stripe is flo orange with flo orange serving. D
> Just ignore the pink peep sight, it's all I had laying here.


I had Flo orange serving on a gto I use to have and loved it. It really looks good going around the black cams. Awesome set up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

GreenAcres said:


> All done. Thanks ProLine


I missed those, yesterday that setup looks great!


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> nice bow and placement of proline sticker


Very nice


----------



## rook-e

Thanks guys, they are perfect as usual.


----------



## rook-e

Get those string orders in, shipping fast!


----------



## reezen11

bcy x materail is what we use as the standard to build all string sets..
we do offer 452x as well but will build in x unless told differently..
thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Sooner or later i'll order a set to put my omen together. im tired of looking at a 42" ata 1" brace bow lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Sooner or later i'll order a set to put my omen together. im tired of looking at a 42" ata 1" brace bow lol


I have been there before :lol3:


----------



## rook-e

Received a lot of compliments tonight at league on the new strings. Lots of interest here in ProLines now. Hopefully you'll see some AZ orders coming in.


----------



## reezen11

[QU OTE=rook-e;1070271689]Received a lot of compliments tonight at league on the new strings. Lots of interest here in ProLines now. Hopefully you'll see some AZ orders coming in.[/QUOTE]
Inbox is full Roy


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> [QU OTE=rook-e;1070271689]Received a lot of compliments tonight at league on the new strings. Lots of interest here in ProLines now. Hopefully you'll see some AZ orders coming in.


Inbox is full Roy[/QUOTE]

Whew, been a long day. 
Inbox has been cleaned out.


----------



## brdz71

Hows everyones 3d season going so far ,my strings got lots of looks at Bedford . An nothing but postive talk about proline from everyone that use proline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any other cool color combos people came up with lately?


----------



## mathews xt 600

brdz71 said:


> Hows everyones 3d season going so far ,my strings got lots of looks at Bedford . An nothing but postive talk about proline from everyone that use proline strings[/QUOTE
> I always get people looking at my strings. It's a good conversation starter with people you don't know. They always say I didn't know you could get those kind of custom strings. Yep proline will hook you up


----------



## JHENS87

Ordering mine tomorrow. meant to order today but lost track of time


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Ordering mine tomorrow. meant to order today but lost track of time


What color combo?


----------



## JHENS87

Black, silver, flo green streak


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Black, silver, flo green streak


Those will look great!!


----------



## JHENS87

if the kids give me time to call..allergies have the baby not sleeping much


----------



## rook-e

I'm thinking I may have to order another set, I'm a huge fan of orange and although I like the ones I just got they just aren't loud/bright enough!


----------



## JHENS87

ended up sending Amanda an email, the kids wont give me 5 minutes to make any phone calls today..gotta love it


----------



## JHENS87

well that was fast. 7 minutes to get an order placed through email. Glad i'll finally have this bow put together soon. now if i can find time to shoot the dang thing


----------



## *ProLine*

Sorry I have not been on much guys! 

Please be sure to get a hold of us if you need anything at all!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

Just checking in on this thread again. It's been a while. Everything going okay with my old proline friends? I have a 3D shoot this weekend and it's in cooler country! Can't wait


----------



## *ProLine*

We miss you buddy!!! Hope your doing good!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

SALE!!!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2259901

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

*ProLine* said:


> SALE!!!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2259901
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Referred someone to this sale just a little while ago.
Well, I'm always referring everyone to ProLine.


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> We miss you buddy!!! Hope your doing good!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Things are going well. Having a great archery "season" this far and life in general is good. I see you've been fishing a lot lately! Good luck and it's fun to follow you in that endeavor.


----------



## JHENS87

can't wait to get this bow put together. hopefully my dang bow press gets done soon. going on month 6 of that little project. luckily its almost free


----------



## *ProLine*

Cdpkook132 said:


> Things are going well. Having a great archery "season" this far and life in general is good. I see you've been fishing a lot lately! Good luck and it's fun to follow you in that endeavor.



Very good to hear buddy! Glad your having a great Season so far, keep it up!!

Thanks for following my Fishing career! Its amazing, love it! Gives me something besides archery to have my head in. First time in my life really.

Stay in touch, we all like to hear from you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

rook-e said:


> Referred someone to this sale just a little while ago.
> Well, I'm always referring everyone to ProLine.


Thats right! ;-) haha

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale while it lasts


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Black, silver, flo green streak


Those will look sweet!


----------



## knight stalker

whats the sale


----------



## g_whitcomb

knight stalker said:


> whats the sale





*ProLine* said:


> SALE!!!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2259901
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


^^ this. $65 any bow any color, order thru email or phone not the website.


----------



## Cdpkook132

*ProLine* said:


> Very good to hear buddy! Glad your having a great Season so far, keep it up!!
> 
> Thanks for following my Fishing career! Its amazing, love it! Gives me something besides archery to have my head in. First time in my life really.
> 
> Stay in touch, we all like to hear from you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I'll check in more often for sure. Thanks joe! Keep up the good work at proline and good luck on the water!


----------



## Stoo

I was hoping to have my strings in the mail today. I ordered on the 22nd and was happy to see them in the mail on the 28th. That seemed like a good turn around considering the holiday weekend. Unfortunately I ordered a set for a Strother Moxie and received a set for a Strother Hope. I called Amanda the following morning and she said they would get a new set out to me. I guess I was expecting to be put at the front of the production line and figured I would have them by now. I have an ASA qualifier and another 3D shoot this weekend. I have decided to take a vacation day Friday and spend it tuning and shooting in the new strings. I fully expect them to be here tomorrow. I don't mean to be negative. I have had 4 or 5 sets from Proline with no problems. I just really need them here!


----------



## rook-e

Get in on this sale before it's gone! 
Best strings around, best service too!


----------



## JHENS87

gonna pay someone to put my omen back together. something about compressing limbs around 10" has me a bit on edge. I'll let the shop do it while I shoot my other bow at the range. might get bored enough to try out some 2014s while im at it


----------



## knight stalker

will be ordering 2 sets in the morning


----------



## JHENS87

what color combo's did you go with?


----------



## knight stalker

just going to order them been tied up with work all day
flo.green black streak clear serving 
purple with flo.green streak clear serving


----------



## jwilson48

don't forget the sale!


----------



## Rumil

Ordered a set yesterday (fri) and Amanda said I should have them on mon, unless I misunderstood . That's fast plus the bonus was I didn't even know about the sale,,,Can't wait to get em on an shootin


----------



## reezen11

Turnaround times at Proline are crazy fast now !!


----------



## JHENS87

Can't wait to get mine. takes USPS alot longer then proline to get them to me


----------



## JHENS87

no posts today? everyone busy shooting?


----------



## Luke M

Busy recovering from surgery but still drooling over my set that I got! I have been liking the color combos people have posted!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> no posts today? everyone busy shooting?


I wish I was, having some issues with one of my tractors that required my attention first that was all I got to do this weekend.


----------



## JHENS87

Had something in the mailbox today. Of course mail was a few hours late


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> no posts today? everyone busy shooting?


To busy shooting to post, shot league on Friday, shot for 7 hours Saturday and 5 hours on Sunday.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> To busy shooting to post, shot league on Friday, shot for 7 hours Saturday and 5 hours on Sunday.



are you going to let everyone know what you won?


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> To busy shooting to post, shot league on Friday, shot for 7 hours Saturday and 5 hours on Sunday.


That's a lot of shooting


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> are you going to let everyone know what you won?


Eh, didn't win anything but rather met some goals and made a couple accomplishments.


----------



## JHENS87

Forrest I'm gonna need you to drive over with a press and put this bow together for me


----------



## rook-e

jwilson48 said:


> That's a lot of shooting


It was excessive for sure, been struggling a bit with the new bow and I'm bound determined to get it sorted out. 
Today was much better made some new string stops that helped a bunch but I fatigued quickly.


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Forrest I'm gonna need you to drive over with a press and put this bow together for me


Lol 
I will be there in about 20 minutes


----------



## JHENS87

or just send me a press so I can do it. All my buddy's with presses decided that me using theirs isnt at the top of their lists and are ignoring my messages lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> or just send me a press so I can do it. All my buddy's with presses decided that me using theirs isnt at the top of their lists and are ignoring my messages lol


Been there before, definitely is not very convenient.


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> or just send me a press so I can do it. All my buddy's with presses decided that me using theirs isnt at the top of their lists and are ignoring my messages lol


maybe you should get in touch with jim lutz aka sootballs the maker and designer of the bow time machine. hes a great guy to deal with..


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> maybe you should get in touch with jim lutz aka sootballs the maker and designer of the bow time machine. hes a great guy to deal with..


while this is a good idea. I doubt Jim would sell me a press in my budget. it starts with a 1 and doesnt have 3 zero's behind it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> while this is a good idea. I doubt Jim would sell me a press in my budget. it starts with a 1 and doesnt have 3 zero's behind it



Another option if you have a welder or access to one is buy a trailer jack and make an ez press clone for close to that a bulk of the cost is the jack but it already has the nestable tubing, acme rod, thrust bearings, etc. I had a few sets of fingers cut out of 1/2 steel a few years back to make my own. I have since built an xpress pro clone, and won't use these fingers any more I would hook you up with a good price since your a loyal proliner.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping in view


----------



## JHENS87

might have to pm you on those fingers


----------



## reezen11

If I recall correctly you were going to build one awhile back 
I have a couple extra coat hangers laying around I think


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> If I recall correctly you were going to build one awhile back
> I have a couple extra coat hangers laying around I think


it still will be built. but the guy that has all the metal hasnt had a day off work in 6 months. so its all in 40ft lengths still. He hasn't had a day where he's been able to shut down production to get a few personal projects done.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> it still will be built. but the guy that has all the metal hasnt had a day off work in 6 months. so its all in 40ft lengths still. He hasn't had a day where he's been able to shut down production to get a few personal projects done.


I know how that goes, I had the metal for my press for a long time before I finally had enough free time to make it happen.


----------



## JHENS87

Well it sounds like I have a press now, but I havent seen it...how bad is that? It's silver with rollers, so it kinda sounds like a xpress to me. Got a call this morning and it was at a yard sale next to a mathews for $350, so the press was bought, mathews wasnt lol


----------



## JHENS87

press was tossed into a dumpster. was an old pull down type that dont work so well


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is doing great!

It has been extremely busy, but we have still been maintaining the 1-2 business day until shipped on most orders.

I have been trying to get to all the PMs, but I have been Way back logged on them. If you have something urgent please give our office a call @ 513-801-5984 and we will get you taken care of. Be sure to leave a Vmail if we do not make it, we will call you back.

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> press was tossed into a dumpster. was an old pull down type that dont work so well


bummer


----------



## JHENS87

yup. Selling some stuff in the classys to help fund a linear press


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is starting off with a great morning!!!

Post some pictures, tell your friends and family to as well!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hope everyone is starting off with a great morning!!!
> 
> Post some pictures, tell your friends and family to as well!!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Here pretty soon I will need a set of strings for the Eclipse, once I decide on a color combo and get them in I will post some pics.


----------



## rook-e

Ill be looking to get another set here soon, going to order my next bow. I may have to wait until the bow is in my hands before I make a color decision. 
Ordering another Excell, white riser with all orange anodized cams, limb pockets and accessories. Should look pretty good. 
Don't know if I want to go super loud on colors or neutral


----------



## JHENS87

loud. why go neutral


----------



## EnglishKev

The sale strings I ordered arrived in the post this morning:RockOn:

The flo-green/silver/black stripe are for one of my Aliens, to be fitted in the future.
The flo-green/electric blue/black stripe are for my buddies Bowtech Allegience, these I will be fitting in a couple of days.
Pics will be posted when they are on.:shade:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some great combos!


----------



## wpk

Are the yokes supposed to do this


----------



## rook-e

wpk said:


> Are the yokes supposed to do this


Contact ProLine, they don't frequent on here as much as most, they may not have seen your post.


----------



## wpk

rook-e said:


> Contact ProLine, they don't frequent on here as much as most, they may not have seen your post.


this is the replacement set


----------



## rook-e

Bump
Anyone have any pics of their new sale strings?


----------



## beachz

Here are the new strings for my wifes custom camo on here Vicxen Rampage XT. I will take some close up shots of it strung over the weekend. Thanks Proline!!! Exactly what she was looking for.


----------



## *ProLine*

wpk said:


> Are the yokes supposed to do this


Hey guys/gals,

Please take look at the picture here. This is one of our customers that orders a lot from us, and knows what he is doing here, so this is obviously a fault of ours. This has happened over the past few weeks on a couple sets.

I believe we have it targeted, and now being taken care of.. This is not typical, and should not happen. It will not hurt performance, its cosmetic, but still yet, we like our string sets to be cosmetically appealing.

If you do have this problem, please send pictures to [email protected] and we will get the cable replaced.


Thank you all!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hope everyone is having a great week!!!

Enjoy your weekend everyone!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## wpk

*ProLine* said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> Please take look at the picture here. This is one of our customers that orders a lot from us, and knows what he is doing here, so this is obviously a fault of ours. This has happened over the past few weeks on a couple sets.
> 
> I believe we have it targeted, and now being taken care of.. This is not typical, and should not happen. It will not hurt performance, its cosmetic, but still yet, we like our string sets to be cosmetically appealing.
> 
> If you do have this problem, please send pictures to [email protected] and we will get the cable replaced.
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thanks Joe will be sending you the info 
I appreciate the fix thank you


----------



## EnglishKev

Got my buddies strings fitted to his bow today, so as promised here are some more pics.
BTW, 1 twist out of the down cable, 1 twist into the up cable and cam sync was perfect, nothing required to the string:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## JHENS87

color combo looks awesome


----------



## JHENS87

Finally got the bow out for some shooting. Was only in the low 90s today but the strings never moved and did great. Now only if I could learn to shoot it's be much more fun


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> Got my buddies strings fitted to his bow today, so as promised here are some more pics.
> BTW, 1 twist out of the down cable, 1 twist into the up cable and cam sync was perfect, nothing required to the string:thumbs_up
> 
> Kev


Looks like you did a great job on the install, and the strings look great too.


----------



## *ProLine*

Looks great guys!!

Love when people post pics of their rigs!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rmscustom

Smoking fast shipping right now!:thumbs_up


----------



## jwilson48

Bump for the best strings on the market


----------



## reezen11

Proline is where it's at!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got another set ordered. Went with green and silver streak freaks with a minor of white, and green servings thinking it will look good on my eclipse that has optifade forest limbs.


----------



## *ProLine*

They look great!! 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

rmscustom said:


> Smoking fast shipping right now!:thumbs_up


Yeip!!! 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## goldtip45

just wanted to let everyone know we have several various complete sets of strings for sale. most of these were customer orders but for the wrong bow and some were due to non payment. they are listed in the string section. these all come with the standard warranty and promise of satisfaction. so if you know anyone interested have them check to see if there bow is listed. 45 tyd per set.happy to send pics if interested. proline bowstrings! thanks for the support.


----------



## JHENS87

Borrowing a press to put my omen together either wed. or thurs....tired of looking at it in pieces


----------



## rook-e

Rocked out a Vegas 300 tonight with my Prolines! 
Best strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for Proline. Order today and get your strings quick.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> Borrowing a press to put my omen together either wed. or thurs....tired of looking at it in pieces


sweet! its always nice to see a bow back together.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

any one else ordering any strings with cool color combos?


----------



## rook-e

Bump for the best.


----------



## JHENS87

crappy cell pics


----------



## jwilson48

Those sure are a pretty set of proline strings you got yourself there! I'm loving that bcy x material.it is awesome still no fuzz or rotation at all...now I just need more time to shoot


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> crappy cell pics



Looks great, I bet its a relief to have it back together.


----------



## dux-n-dawgs

05_sprcrw said:


> Got another set ordered. Went with green and silver streak freaks with a minor of white, and green servings thinking it will look good on my eclipse that has optifade forest limbs.


I'm VERY INTERESTED in what these strings will look like ..... as I just bought a '11 Invasion in Optifade Forest. I was originally thinking dark green/charcoal/ maybe black pins .... black servings. Thus why I want to see what these look like, especially on the bow.


----------



## reezen11

dux-n-dawgs said:


> I'm VERY INTERESTED in what these strings will look like ..... as I just bought a '11 Invasion in Optifade Forest. I was originally thinking dark green/charcoal/ maybe black pins .... black servings. Thus why I want to see what these look like, especially on the bow.


You can always go to prolinebowstrings.com
Or haymondsarchery.com and use the string builder on the 2 sites 
It's the only ones out there that do what these can do


----------



## dux-n-dawgs

Thanks man ....... but,
1. sadly my computer is not allowing the String Builder to load from either website ...... regardless of which web browser I use, FireFox or Internet Explorer.

2. and I've got to where I like seeing 'real world color' since I'm tired of 'computer generated color' being 1 or more shades off typically.

I've wanted one of my Bowtech's in Optifade Forest for YEARS!!! So in '12 I was torn between an Insanity and an Invasion. Part of the reason I went with the Insanity over the Invasion was b/c Bowtech didn't offer the Invasion in Optifade that year. But by the time I bought my '12 Insanity, my dealer found out and said that Bowtech was no longer dipping Opti' Forest for that year model. Thus I'm really wanting this new to me '11 Invasion Optifade to be sharp. :wink:

When I was searching the site to find Proline/Joe ...... I seen I just missed out on a good Sale earlier this month.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great weekend!


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## VAWhitetail86

Just used the string builder to try to put together a color scheme for a bow I have on layaway. It will depend highly on whether or not I can find PSE grip panels in different colors as to whether I do a blue silver combo or the alabama set.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!! 

Be sure to give us a call, 513-801-5984

Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

oh no monday is around the corner!


*ProLine* said:


> Hope everyone has had a great weekend!!
> 
> Be sure to give us a call, 513-801-5984
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

I'm leaning towards all flo yellow with clear servings again. Seem to really like the one loud color. 
Hopefully I'll be ordering another Excell soon.


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks great, I bet its a relief to have it back together.


very much so. had it since april I think and had never shot it. took awhile to get cams and strings for it. Its a totally different beast compared to what my phenom is. I shot the omen for about an hour, then grabbed the phenom and thought i was gonna break the drawstops. Still gotta do some final tuning. rushed it together and halfway timed the cams


----------



## Chris D.

Received my set the other day and they are awesome. Color combination and quality is outstanding. Will post pics once installed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got another set of proline's in the mail this weekend. It has to be a record I got them on a saturday and by saturday evening I had them on the bow. That never happens for me. I forgot the pics at home however.


----------



## rook-e

Have a great week everyone! 
I fly out for my Michigan vacation tmrw morning.


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> Got another set of proline's in the mail this weekend. It has to be a record I got them on a saturday and by saturday evening I had them on the bow. That never happens for me. I forgot the pics at home however.


you mean your allowed to do that?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> you mean your allowed to do that?


Not usually, but I had just happened to get all the projects done somehow that I could do outside before it rained and that left me with a few hours of free time. Now I just need to broadhead tune and the bow is back to normal with some new threads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The strings:

green and silver major colors with a streak of white, with green servings and silver sleeves



















Also spotted on the press:


----------



## JHENS87

very nice. like the press too


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> very nice. like the press too


Thanks took me a few months to build but well worth it (only worked on it in my spare time). The leather on the wheels is something I am experimenting with but so far really liking it. The bows don't slip and the leather is easy on the limb finish.


----------



## OHMonsters

WOW, ordered Monday and got the new strings today. Now to get them on the bow, can't wait to shoot the new Proline Strings!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is enjoying their ProLine BowStrings!!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks took me a few months to build but well worth it (only worked on it in my spare time). The leather on the wheels is something I am experimenting with but so far really liking it. The bows don't slip and the leather is easy on the limb finish.


I'm really itching to get a press together. Got about half the parts. but still need to get bearings and the threaded rod to toss it together


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Building your own is fun, but definitely not as quick as just ordering it.


----------



## reezen11

Lately finding time to do anything is impossible 
Work from daylight till almost dark 
Come home shower eat build arrows sleep and repeat


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know how that goes!


----------



## reezen11

lets put proline back in view .. 
best strings out there . ive installed thousands of these and shoot these exclusivley , deal these exclusively ... proline is where its at ...


----------



## JHENS87

ive got the hardest part to get. now to order the rest and hope it arrives by next weekend lol


----------



## Luke M

I am still loving my strings!!


----------



## jwilson48

bump for the late night guys. hope everyone had a safe independence day. our's was not. lots of cheap chinese fireworks malfunctioning and my cousins girlfriend took one in the head. burned her pretty good and lost a good deal of hair, but she is fine.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey there everyone!!

Hope your doing great!!!!

I just wanted to say, we have someone threatening to make a "Bad Thread" here on AT about us... Its one of those things, do you cave in and do what the customer wants, just because they want to bad mouth you on an open forum? Or do you be stubborn?

Well, I'm trying to make the customer happy. Which means trying to solve a problem. I was told that the cables are wrong, too short. But, as a lot of people know, strings are measured on 1/4" Steel Pins, for 20 seconds of 100#'s of tension.
Any other way, well, results in irregularities... So we need to see the cables to fix a problem. Measure them. 

You would be surprised how many times "We are Wrong", but when we get the sets back, we were not wrong. Some customers believe that they should pull off their stock strings and ours should measure the same...which is not so in 99.9% of the time. You will have to crank that press just a little more. Stock strings are twisted, untwisted, in a high production manner. A lot of strings are poorly constructed. And so many other variables.

Now I do not have the customers name, nor screen name. But they know who they are. I will take care of them, whether they come here, or not. But I am putting it out there, before they can.

We strive for perfection, and incredible customer service. We always take care of any problems, as long as we are allowed that opportunity.

Thank you all!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone!!

We have a Big sale going on right now!! Give it a look!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334&highlight=Proline

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Joe your strings suck. They keep making my arrows group together so close the vanes are falling off. 



in other news. Both sets of strings I've gotten this year from you have been dead on and shooting great


----------



## WT-assasin

Love the strings you guys made for my Hoyt. Perfect measurement and beautiful quality... Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

WT-assasin said:


> Love the strings you guys made for my Hoyt. Perfect measurement and beautiful quality... Thanks


Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> We have a Big sale going on right now!! Give it a look!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334&highlight=Proline
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Don't miss the sale! $65 for a set of strings now is the time to get them.


----------



## JHENS87

flo green seems to be the color of the year


----------



## Miked989

probably look better on my bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look good!


----------



## rook-e

Back from my Michigan vacation, hope everyone had a great week. 

Let's see some more pics of some loud color combos!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for the pictures guys!!

Don't forget we have a sale right now!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## coatimundi01




----------



## reezen11

sale at proline will only last so long . get them while you can. 
65.00 a set shipped


----------



## 05_sprcrw

coatimundi01 said:


>


Great combo!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss out on $65 a set! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss out on the Proline $65 a set sale.


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

Bump for some great strings, get in on the sale while you can.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Awesome strings!!


----------



## rook-e

Those look great, good looking rig right there!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking setup!


----------



## jwilson48

Very nice indeed


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

05_sprcrw said:


> Don't miss out on $65 a set!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334


Keep the sale in view


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hahaha


----------



## jwilson48

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahaha


Lmao


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That dog has great taste!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Nice shirt!!!


----------



## rook-e

ProLine strings on my rig helped me have the confidence I needed in my equipment to take the win in an 8 week Vegas league. 
Keep up the great work ProLine! 
Thanks 
Roy


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great job. Way to represent Proline


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> ProLine strings on my rig helped me have the confidence I needed in my equipment to take the win in an 8 week Vegas league.
> Keep up the great work ProLine!
> Thanks
> Roy


Awesome! Got an obsession Phoenix on the way with stormy hardwoods original and red cams... What color strings do you guys think I should go with? That string builder on their website should have never been created lol. It is too hard with too many choices to pick just one!


----------



## rook-e

Thanks guys. 
The string builder is great, I get lost in there sometimes. Haha
I personally like bright colored strings that standout, go with what stands out to you.


----------



## knight stalker

What's the sale?


----------



## EnglishKev

knight stalker said:


> What's the sale?


July prices $65 a set.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2277334&highlight=proline+sale

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Orders are going out smoothly !!


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Orders are going out smoothly !!


Awesome my brother ordered a set hoping he gets em on Monday


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone get any cool color combos during this sale?


----------



## reezen11

Be sure to check out 
Www.prolinebowstrings.com and use their unique string builder to help you decide on color combinations 

I had one guy at my shop hooked on it for almost a full hour !
It's addicting


----------



## rook-e

String builder is awesome, best tool ever for building a cool combo. 

Get those orders in, best strings and customer service!


----------



## brdz71

Ive come up with so many color combos on string builder, im seeing em in my sleep lol


----------



## jwilson48

brdz71 said:


> ive come up with so many color combos on string builder, im seeing em in my sleep lol


x2!


----------



## reezen11

my brother in law made that string builder for me and joe ... 
it took him several hours to complete it ..


----------



## brdz71

That thing is addictive for sure . Tell him he did a very good job on it


----------



## reezen11

last day for the sale !!! leave a voice mail or email before midnight today to getin on the sale price of 65.00 a set..


----------



## brdz71

Im ordering a set to night for my new to me insanity cpxl


----------



## JHENS87

I'm out of bows to put prolines on


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> my brother in law made that string builder for me and joe ...
> it took him several hours to complete it ..


He nailed it!


----------



## rook-e

Hope everyone got in on the sale cause it's done. 
These strings can't be beat.


----------



## jwilson48

Ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## reezen11

Sale ended Monday at midnight 
Back to our regularly scheduled program!!
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some of those strings people ordered during that sale.


----------



## zjohn14

Ordered a set for my bowtech invasion. hope it makes my bow shoot better than it is now. For the past year my peep has not been straight, it keeps turning it's so annoying really hoping the new string won't do it either.


----------



## reezen11

zjohn14 said:


> Ordered a set for my bowtech invasion. hope it makes my bow shoot better than it is now. For the past year my peep has not been straight, it keeps turning it's so annoying really hoping the new string won't do it either.


if the peep is installed correctly in your proline string set you wont have rotation.

this set is going on 2 years old now peep has not been touched since the day i installed it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> if the peep is installed correctly in your proline string set you wont have rotation.
> 
> this set is going on 2 years old now peep has not been touched since the day i installed it.


Sure is nice to set and forget isn't it?


----------



## rook-e

Haven't seen many pics lately, let's see some new pics!


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> Haven't seen many pics lately, let's see some new pics!


This


----------



## rook-e

Friday bump for the best strings.


----------



## brdz71

Alright i cant decide , ive got a insanity cpxl black ops , ive been on a flo green kick lately. I was thinking flo green ,silver , black streak , or black ,red ,silver streak ,or all black flo green streak . Or all black red streak . I need help lol . Im gonna crash the string bulider on the proline website because i cant decide


----------



## brdz71




----------



## jwilson48

Whatever you decide keep the florescent green...it is just so damn beautiful!


----------



## reezen11

How about black and silver 
Or black and silver with a green streak..


----------



## rook-e

All flo green with black pinstripe


----------



## brdz71

What about , black ,elec blue w flo green pin stripe


----------



## reezen11




----------



## rook-e

Like that combo. Blue and green look good together.


----------



## JHENS87

your buying those for me Forrest? how nice of you


----------



## brdz71

Those look great , i posted 5 pics on Facebook and letting people vote on which colors.


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


>


now that is a cool combo!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That color combo looks great!


----------



## RedDevil154

Just ordered string and cables last night for my Pearson Stealth 2 in black and red. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good day to order up some new strings before the season


----------



## rook-e

I should have some new strings in the mail this week. Won't be able to install them yet though, I have league and a tournament. I'll install them after the tournament.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is doing great!!

Been a busy summer here!

Thank you all,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Can't see them very well. but the Omen is finally 100% done and the prolines are holding up great. Any my phenom strings are still shooting great, no peep rotation or anything


----------



## mathews xt 600

Nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That looks great!


----------



## reezen11

Back in view


----------



## JHENS87

Forrest. wanna come finish these arrows for me? I REALLY hate doing it


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Forrest. wanna come finish these arrows for me? I REALLY hate doing it


Sure man
It's not that bad man 
I fletch several dozen weekly , and some get redone if I find a issue


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> I should have some new strings in the mail this week. Won't be able to install them yet though, I have league and a tournament. I'll install them after the tournament.


Good luck buddy 
X,s all the way for ya


----------



## Z-Rocket

Tag


----------



## rook-e

New strings came today! 
customer service rocks!! 
Boom!


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Good luck buddy
> X,s all the way for ya


Thanks! 
I'll do my best.


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> Sure man
> It's not that bad man
> I fletch several dozen weekly , and some get redone if I find a issue


Ok im going on vacation next week, so just swing by and get those done while im gone. I'll let you know where the key's hidden lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## jwilson48

Ttt


----------



## JHENS87

Got bored late last night, and in my lack of sleep I decided to make my Paradigm string stop off my phenom and make it fit my omen. Only downside now is I have no stringstop for my phenom. Gotta find some cash to order one. And this kinda shows off the string colors


----------



## brdz71

Ordered on monday got them today ,now thats a turn around


----------



## rook-e

brdz71 said:


> Ordered on monday got them today ,now thats a turn around


They're not wasting any time getting orders out! 
Make sure you check out the string builder option on the website then place your order.


----------



## jwilson48

brdz71 said:


> Ordered on monday got them today ,now thats a turn around


That's smoking fast


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yeah that's quick turn around


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys! 

Thank you for keeping the thread going strong!! 

It has been a very busy summer, and as most of you know. We have STILL been getting orders out very fast. It was something we took on head on at the beginning of the year. 
We were sick of customers having to wait, so we made it a goal to up our game to a new level. I believe that 99% of you are seeing that 

Keep the orders coming, and be sure to try our String builder on our website, www.ProLineBowStrings.com

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

thank you for getting orders out fast! its been fun seeing all the pretty new threads and i have yet to see someone who didn't love em!


*ProLine* said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Thank you for keeping the thread going strong!!
> 
> It has been a very busy summer, and as most of you know. We have STILL been getting orders out very fast. It was something we took on head on at the beginning of the year.
> We were sick of customers having to wait, so we made it a goal to up our game to a new level. I believe that 99% of you are seeing that
> 
> Keep the orders coming, and be sure to try our String builder on our website, www.ProLineBowStrings.com
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Got bored late last night, and in my lack of sleep I decided to make my Paradigm string stop off my phenom and make it fit my omen. Only downside now is I have no stringstop for my phenom. Gotta find some cash to order one. And this kinda shows off the string colors


Strings look awesome but! That quiver has arrows in it that arent from me !!!
Lmao


----------



## JHENS87

you dont sell gold tips. i changed the arrows too. went to blazers lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this back in view.


----------



## RedDevil154

Installed my Proline strings the other night. They look and perform great so far.


----------



## Hoyt_27

*ProLine* said:


>


What are these 2 colors I know they are blue and orange but that have some black in them


----------



## reezen11

Blue and flame 
On my phone so it's hard to see but I don't see black


----------



## jwilson48

Hoyt_27 said:


> What are these 2 colors I know they are blue and orange but that have some black in them


I still think that is my favorite combo I've seen


----------



## *ProLine*

Speckeled Blue and Flame.. Great looking combo!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

nice looking pearson


----------



## RedDevil154

JHENS87 said:


> nice looking pearson


Thanks!


----------



## rook-e

Looking forward to installing the new strings next week, gonna be nice having some loud strings again. 
Also I'll be ordering another set for my new bow that's being built right now, this time it's a hunting bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Looking forward to installing the new strings next week, gonna be nice having some loud strings again.
> Also I'll be ordering another set for my new bow that's being built right now, this time it's a hunting bow.


What color combo did you go with?


----------



## reezen11

Green and black with clear end serving


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> What color combo did you go with?


Post #3735 on previous page, I have a pic. 
Nice and bright!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Black and green look great


----------



## jwilson48

Up top for the best!


----------



## rook-e

Weekend is near,
Tournament time! 
Anyone else shooting this weekend?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Awesome strings! Unbelievable customer service!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

And don't forget they also look fantastic!


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> And don't forget they also look fantastic!


Absolutely!


----------



## *ProLine*

Those look great!!!!

Thank you Lou!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



AdvanTimberLou said:


> Awesome strings! Unbelievable customer service!!


----------



## reezen11

Season is closing in on us 
Get your bows ready for season 
New strings are often one of the most over looked items that give many people issues in one way or another
And you can always contact me as well with questions on Proline and or how to order etc 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Season is closing in on us
> Get your bows ready for season
> New strings are often one of the most over looked items that give many people issues in one way or another
> And you can always contact me as well with questions on Proline and or how to order etc
> Thanks
> Forrest


For sure! Get while the getting is good. Hate to miss a big buck opportunity because of strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea, I like to order a new set of strings to keep on hand this time of year just in case. Then after the season I have them laying around to put on and get it ready for the spring.


----------



## rook-e

Thought I'd share that my Proline strings rocked this weekend. Shot an indoor tournament that consisted of 2-300 Vegas rounds at 25 meters on a 60cm vertical target face and 2-300 Vegas rounds at 18 meters on a 40cm vertical target face. I opted to shoot it all in one day rather than the optional two days. It was inner 10 scoring and my X count was lower than my average but I was able to pull off a 3rd place podium finish in a heavily stacked class of great shooters. There was only a 7 point separation between the top three shooters. 
Had a great time, the Proline strings gave me the needed confidence in my equipment to get the job done.
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting, congrats!


----------



## hotrod26

It's that time of the year, hunting season. Call Amanda and order your Proline Strings today!


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Thought I'd share that my Proline strings rocked this weekend. Shot an indoor tournament that consisted of 2-300 Vegas rounds at 25 meters on a 60cm vertical target face and 2-300 Vegas rounds at 18 meters on a 40cm vertical target face. I opted to shoot it all in one day rather than the optional two days. It was inner 10 scoring and my X count was lower than my average but I was able to pull off a 3rd place podium finish in a heavily stacked class of great shooters. There was only a 7 point separation between the top three shooters.
> Had a great time, the Proline strings gave me the needed confidence in my equipment to get the job done.
> Thanks,
> Roy


Great shooting Roy


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great Job!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to get your strings season is right around the corner.


----------



## jwilson48

Great shooting!


----------



## rook-e

Installed another set of prolines for a coworker last night, perfect as usual!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Installed another set of prolines for a coworker last night, perfect as usual!


Any pics?


----------



## rook-e

I'll get some pics tonight when he's done shooting it. 

Don't won't till the last minute hunters to order those new strings for the upcoming season, get them now and have a stress free hunt.


----------



## JHENS87

I notice you didnt come finish up my arrows for me Forrest. left them on the table for you while i was on vacation


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> I notice you didnt come finish up my arrows for me Forrest. left them on the table for you while i was on vacation


Dang man I was there but the door was locked and the neighbors were staring so I got out of there ..


----------



## jwilson48

up top


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Dang man I was there but the door was locked and the neighbors were staring so I got out of there ..


If you were that "close" you should have swung by my place Forrest the door is always unlocked :wink:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> If you were that "close" you should have swung by my place Forrest the door is always unlocked :wink:


I was there ..
No one was around so I continued on my way back home 
But not without taking a closer look at the smoker you made !!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> I was there ..
> No one was around so I continued on my way back home
> But not without taking a closer look at the smoker you made !!


Man I feel like a terrible host, I didn't even have any meat going for you :aww:


----------



## jwilson48

Still loving the new x material! Anybody else?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Man I feel like a terrible host, I didn't even have any meat going for you :aww:


Nope and there wasn't any scraps leftover from a previous cook either 
I was bummed 
lol


----------



## jwilson48

Goodnight at


----------



## JHENS87

forrest theres 6 outserts to glue in, wanna take care of that for me? need them done tomorrow. got a package of coolflex sitting there with them


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Nope and there wasn't any scraps leftover from a previous cook either
> I was bummed
> lol


I guess I will have to just keep the pit running 24/7 just in case you swing by again :clap2:


----------



## rook-e

Don't wait till hunting season starts to order strings, get them now and beat the rush.


----------



## JHENS87

from now on I am paying someone to put arrows together for me. I can deal with the fletching sometimes, but I absolutely hate dealing with inserts


----------



## reezen11

Let's see some strings!!


----------



## jwilson48

I keep forgetting to get a pic of my brothers strings...he went with kc chiefs colors. Look pretty slick


----------



## rook-e

Good morning all! 

Get over to the website and play with the string builder option and get those strings ordered for your hunting rig before season starts.


----------



## reezen11

Orders are rolling out smoothly 
Thanks


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Orders are rolling out smoothly
> Thanks


Always good news with season just around the corner!


----------



## JHENS87

wonder if joe will feel even more generous and run a pre season sale for all us procrastinators


----------



## m_baker_12

JHENS87 said:


> wonder if joe will feel even more generous and run a pre season sale for all us procrastinators


I would love one of those $60 any bow sales!


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> wonder if joe will feel even more generous and run a pre season sale for all us procrastinators


There's a idea !!
Joe just might do that 
I bet if he sees that request enough he will


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> There's a idea !!
> Joe just might do that
> I bet if he sees that request enough he will


Maybe he would even call it the procrastinators sale :lol3:


----------



## m_baker_12

Ok Joe let's see a "procrastinators" sale!


----------



## Cbales51

In ready to order a set if so... Lol


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> There's a idea !!
> Joe just might do that
> I bet if he sees that request enough he will


i always have good ideas, just nobody listens to me


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any more "procrastinators" out there?


----------



## reezen11

Let's hear from you 
Sale request!!


----------



## rook-e

I don't need strings but I'd love to see another sale! 
I refer people all the time to ProLine and a few have gotten in on the sales in the past.


----------



## reezen11

How about it Joe !


----------



## jwilson48

Come on Joe... Sale!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Let's see that sale. I know a few procrastinators.


----------



## JHENS87

Got the bows out today. Didnt take any pics but in the 90degree direct sun the bcy-x held up great. 1st time Ive had the bows out in any heat this year. Busted a nock while I was at it which rarely happens for me. thank god for unibushings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got a little shooting in as well definitely love that from bow to bow all my strings stay where I set them. Its nice to just pick up one of the bows go out and shoot and not have to mess with the strings at all.


----------



## mercyme78

I like sales


----------



## reezen11

Who else wants a sale?!
Maybe we can convince joe to throw another sale on


----------



## JHENS87

who doesnt like sales?


----------



## Sean Peppler

I know I like sales!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> who doesnt like sales?


Me if the other half is with me, it gets too expensive :aww:


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Everyone!!!

I have not been on too much as of late, we are busy!!!! &#55357;&#56833;

With us being this busy, it's about impossible for us to do a sale for you guys right now &#55357;&#56866;

If by some sort of chance we can soon, we will. But as of now, we're just too stinkin busy! Lol. Which is a great thing!!

Thank you everyone, please continue to spread the word about ProLine BowStrings

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

*ProLine* said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> I have not been on too much as of late, we are busy!!!! 😁
> 
> With us being this busy, it's about impossible for us to do a sale for you guys right now 😢
> 
> If by some sort of chance we can soon, we will. But as of now, we're just too stinkin busy! Lol. Which is a great thing!!
> 
> Thank you everyone, please continue to spread the word about ProLine BowStrings
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Good news! We are going to hold you to that though. When you slow down a little we want a sale!


----------



## reezen11

Back in view


----------



## rook-e

I will be installing a set on my personal bow this weekend, I've had them for weeks now but have been shooting league and had a tournament so I didn't want to mess with my rig. I have a week off wrong league for the holiday so nows my chance to change them. 
Can't wait to have bright strings on my bow again!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Put another set of prolines on a bow for an uncle this weekend.


----------



## rook-e

Finally put them on, it's nice to have bright strings again.


----------



## jwilson48

Looks good! I keep flipping back and forth between liking really bright strings and then something a little less flashy. Black bows look best with crazy bright strings though for sure


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That looks great, I am loving the single color string idea. One of my next sets will be a solid I think.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Finally put them on, it's nice to have bright strings again.


Good looking rig Roy !
Now tune that baby and dial her in lets see some more podium pics from ya..


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Good looking rig Roy !
> Now tune that baby and dial her in lets see some more podium pics from ya..


Thanks! 
It's dialed, shot today and it's ready to rock.


----------



## zjohn14

When it's convenient for someone that works with proline customer service please private message me. Order strings for my b.t. invasion have only had them on my bow for a month an having trouble. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

zjohn14 said:


> When it's convenient for someone that works with proline customer service please private message me. Order strings for my b.t. invasion have only had them on my bow for a month an having trouble. Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## rook-e

Don't put off your order any longer. 
Get your strings installed before your season starts.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

season is right around the corner. I like to order a set to keep on hand just in case I catch the string on something.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good advice to have an extra string handy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Good advice to have an extra string handy


Ya I learned the hard way several years back and ended up eating tag soup as a result of not having a spare set on hand. Now I always have a min of 1 spare set of strings on hand.


----------



## Doebuster

jwilson48 said:


> Good news! We are going to hold you to that though. When you slow down a little we want a sale!


We want a sale ! C'mon joe !


----------



## reezen11

Order your Proline strings today ! You will thank me for talking you into doing so..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Order your Proline strings today ! You will thank me for talking you into doing so..


Yep the best thing I treat my bows to each year!


----------



## jwilson48

Only a couple more weeks until the season opener here! Better get them strings while you can!


----------



## reezen11

I have to wait until sept 27th!!!
Before I can hit the woods here 
But I guarantee that I'm in the woods for a good long while once it arrives.
My bows are readied with strings and sighted in. 
Now all I need is time to build some arrows for my own quiver!!


----------



## Loudmouth879

reezen11 said:


> I have to wait until sept 27th!!!
> Before I can hit the woods here
> But I guarantee that I'm in the woods for a good long while once it arrives.
> My bows are readied with strings and sighted in.
> Now all I need is time to build some arrows for my own quiver!!


You're not hunting early bear up your way? We can start September 6th down here for bear than October 1st is bow


----------



## reezen11

Loudmouth879 said:


> You're not hunting early bear up your way? We can start September 6th down here for bear than October 1st is bow


Not going to make early bear season this year 
It does open the 15th I believe but in order for me to take time off for early bow I need to focus on my work


----------



## reezen11

Order your prolines in time for season !


----------



## bgbowhunter

Best strings and CUSTOMER SERVICE..hands down. Bravo guys


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Info back in view 
Yeip


----------



## jwilson48

Strings are an often overlooked necessity that can make or break a hunt! Get em while you can before that big bruiser walks out in front of you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got some shooting in and one bow after being tuned 6 months ago and not shot since still was right were it should be.


----------



## rook-e

Morning all, hope everyone had a great weekend! 
I sure did, spent the weekend in the mountains shooting and teaching others to shoot. Had a mini archery camp of sorts where I was able to show/teach 10 people how to shoot all from ages 5 to 55+, it was a great time. I'll post some pics later. 

Now, get your strings ordered before your season starts!


----------



## rook-e

Pretty quiet on this thread, I hope it's due to everyone getting ready for their hunt.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya I have been swamped the last couple weeks not much free time but I have been getting my shooting in and have not had a single issues with my strings which is great. Just grab the bow and go shoot.


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya I have been swamped the last couple weeks not much free time but I have been getting my shooting in and have not had a single issues with my strings which is great. Just grab the bow and go shoot.


Isn't it awesome not having to worry about your strings?


----------



## JHENS87

I halfway got my omen ready to go, then messed up the shoulder again where it hurts to pick up a bag of sugar. Can still shoot since its my bow holding shoulder but its not real fun. Luckily the bow is a small 55lb that feels like 70 lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> I halfway got my omen ready to go, then messed up the shoulder again where it hurts to pick up a bag of sugar. Can still shoot since its my bow holding shoulder but its not real fun. Luckily the bow is a small 55lb that feels like 70 lol


That is a bummer hopefully that shoulder will heal up fast for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Isn't it awesome not having to worry about your strings?


It sure is!


----------



## jwilson48

Season is just over a week away here in Missouri!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put this back in view


----------



## mathews xt 600

jwilson48 said:


> Isn't it awesome not having to worry about your strings?


Yep


----------



## reezen11

Seasons are opening up across the u.s 
Don't be without a set of Proline strings on your bow !!


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Seasons are opening up across the u.s
> Don't be without a set of Proline strings on your bow !!


And it can't get here soon enough! So glad I've got good strings!


----------



## rook-e

Shot a full FITA on Saturday, we had quite the weather; started out cloudy and humid then rapidly turned blazing hot 110 and sunny than switched to seemingly hotter and windy. Strings didn't budge through all the weather changes. 
Qualified 5th for the Duel in the Desert, AZ vs CA vs Mexico at the end of October in California.


----------



## reezen11

Go get em Roy !


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Did some more shooting and still no movement on 1 year old, 2 year old or my new set depending on the bow. I have an uncle that I put a set of Prolines on his bow and he has had them for 2 years now and they are still holding up great and haven't moved since they were installed. Seems like a long time, but he barely shoots 100 shots a year, and he keeps them waxed so I feel pretty confident he has a few years in them yet, they still look and feel like new.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is doing great!!! 

ProLine has been absolutely slammed!! But we are still getting the orders out timely 

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> Shot a full FITA on Saturday, we had quite the weather; started out cloudy and humid then rapidly turned blazing hot 110 and sunny than switched to seemingly hotter and windy. Strings didn't budge through all the weather changes.
> Qualified 5th for the Duel in the Desert, AZ vs CA vs Mexico at the end of October in California.


Good shooting Roy. What did you end up scoring?


----------



## rook-e

Cdpkook132 said:


> Good shooting Roy. What did you end up scoring?


Thanks. 
Didn't shoot anywhere near the score I would've liked. But considering I haven't shot a full FITA since this shoot last year, and I have never shot this bow outdoors AND I didn't know of the shoot until a couple days before it. Oh, and I didn't get sight marks until Wednesday. I was very unprepared so I finished out with a meager 1297, the wind kicked my butt too. 
I'll be getting range time before we leave a Cali so I should essentially score a little better.


----------



## Cdpkook132

That's not too bad all things considered. Would have been nice to break 1300 but still not bad. Tear it up in Cali!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Dang good shooting!


----------



## jwilson48

Bump for the best


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## jwilson48

mathews xt 600 said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you


----------



## Doebuster

When's the next sale gonna be I missed the last one ? I want to give you a try the last custom I set I bought from another builder on here and they were bad , peep rotation , replaced them , sent wrong lengths the next time ! What's your warranty ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Proline guarantees their strings free of peep rotation, creep, and serving separation for 1 year.


----------



## jwilson48

Proline doesn't have any peep rotation!


----------



## rook-e

Strings are rock solid, put in one bad shot at league tonight to finish with a 299 23X Vegas. 
Seems there's always one that gets away. :-(


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning guys. Have a great day!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Prolines don't have no creep, peep rotation or stretch. Let me pull a bow out that I hadn't shot in a month or better (shooting other bows) and take this buck with no issues at all.


----------



## *ProLine*

Sweet!!! Good job man!!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Joe its definitely nice having your Prolines on all the bows in the man cave whichever one I feel like using that day I know it will be on and good to go.


----------



## reezen11

All my bows are set to go with Proline strings too!
Now I just need two more things 
1 season to open
2 a deer like that to pass by me ..


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Prolines don't have no creep, peep rotation or stretch. Let me pull a bow out that I hadn't shot in a month or better (shooting other bows) and take this buck with no issues at all.


Nice Dustin!!!
Very nice 
Wasn't I supposed to be down there this season to help you thin out some of those pesky bucks ??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> All my bows are set to go with Proline strings too!
> Now I just need two more things
> 1 season to open
> 2 a deer like that to pass by me ..


Some of the pics of your area you have shown in the past, look like they easily could produce big ones. But your always welcome to come on down, just give me enough notice to get that bbq pit fired up.


----------



## rook-e

Nice buck Dustin! 
Congrats. 
Great pic, really like how green the environment is.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great buck!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys, now I am picking up a new bow, and need some color combo ideas. It will be all black again but just looking for some good color combos to decide from.


----------



## reezen11

Black and silver!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Awesome set of strings! Thanks again Amanda and Joe!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Black and silver!!


That is definitely a good one, a couple others on the list are green and orange, blue and silver, blue and brown, and a few others what should I do too many options.


----------



## rook-e

One week left of my 8 week Vegas league, I am currently 2 points out of first place. If all goes well I'm hoping to put my ProLine strings in first again. Just need to get on my A game for next weeks league. 

Hope everyone is shooting well!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> One week left of my 8 week Vegas league, I am currently 2 points out of first place. If all goes well I'm hoping to put my ProLine strings in first again. Just need to get on my A game for next weeks league.
> 
> Hope everyone is shooting well!


Good luck Roy 
I haven't shot my bow in a week or more 
To busy right now and our season opens next Saturday morning!!
I'm hoping I haven't lost my touch for shooting .


----------



## knight stalker

Here's a few pics of my CST with pro line strings


----------



## rook-e

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 
I haven't shot any this weekend, been on the run for my sons 14th birthday. 
Now I'm getting ready to go help instruct in our local Adult JOAD program.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

knight stalker said:


> Here's a few pics of my CST with pro line strings


Great looking setup, good choice on the string colors too!


----------



## *ProLine*

Sweet!! Keep it up guys!!!

You guys rock! I really don't think you understand just how much we appreciate everyone, and all the support you share!

Thank you!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't wait until the end of season. Order the strings now, and keep them on hand in case a dreaded string nick or something happens then you won't have down time during the season. You can then install at the end of season and be ready for next season. Easy and cheap insurance if you ask me.


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Don't wait until the end of season. Order the strings now, and keep them on hand in case a dreaded string nick or something happens then you won't have down time during the season. You can then install at the end of season and be ready for next season. Easy and cheap insurance if you ask me.


For sure!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else having any success in the woods?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else having any success in the woods?


Season opens this Saturday for me


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Season opens this Saturday for me


Good luck buddy, hope you can catch up to a big one.


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Season opens this Saturday for me


Good luck!


----------



## reezen11

Thanks !!!
Won't be any drop tines I'm pretty sure but I will have something if the weather doesn't get to warm like they are predicting


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else having any success in the woods?


All bad luck for me so far. Bucks moved off of patterns earlier than normal and I've seen 1 deer.


----------



## JHENS87

I just now got a stand hung. bow isnt even sighted in. New farm shows lots of signs but havent seen crap. so as far as i know deer dont exist out there


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> I just now got a stand hung. bow isnt even sighted in. New farm shows lots of signs but havent seen crap. so as far as i know deer dont exist out there



I have a couple spots like that where it is mainly a night time travel route for the deer between bedding areas, but it comes alive during the rut.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> All bad luck for me so far. Bucks moved off of patterns earlier than normal and I've seen 1 deer.


That was my issue last year for sure.


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> That was my issue last year for sure.


That's the frustrating thing last year was tough for me too. Ehd got us good I'm not even hunting my primary area this year to give them a chance to rebound. New areas have promise with several decent bucks if I could just get one in front of me at the right time!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> That's the frustrating thing last year was tough for me too. Ehd got us good I'm not even hunting my primary area this year to give them a chance to rebound. New areas have promise with several decent bucks if I could just get one in front of me at the right time!


We were hit hard in '12 both '12 and '13 were tough years herds were noticeably down hardly saw any roadkill and now this year road kill is up, and sightings are way way up. I think next year we will be close to a good strong rebound and should start seeing closer to numbers like we were used to seeing here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got my strings in for my new staff bow coming soon. I went to NBA old school colors and went with flo green, purple, and black. They look great as usual, and got them in under a week from the time I ordered to the time they were in my mail box.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I bet those colors look great


----------



## jwilson48

Anyone have any deer to show off next to their proline strings yet?


----------



## rook-e

Just finished up my league, shot TERRIBLE absolutely terrible! But the guy is was down by two points to shot just a little worse leaving us dead even for points but I was still down on X count in the end. So I lost by X count, 2nd place the first loser. Haha, oh well next league starts in two weeks. Prolines were rock solid!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got my proline strings for the new bow in the mail over the weekend now if only the new bow were here.


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> I got my proline strings for the new bow in the mail over the weekend now if only the new bow were here.


I feel your pain! All good now but felt like I wasn't ever going to get my obsession!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> I feel your pain! All good now but felt like I wasn't ever going to get my obsession!


I can't complain, I just ordered mine about two weeks ago, I figure it will probably be three to four weeks. I still have a couple options to hunt so I am not shut down at least.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else getting some new strings here. Lets see some pics always like seeing what others come up with.


----------



## jwilson48

Yea we need pics!


----------



## Luke M

Bump for great strings and a great guy to deal with, thank you again Joe! Now I need a set for a PSE stinger 3G LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## rook-e

This thread sure is quiet lately, hope it's because everyone is out hunting. 
Hope to see some pics of everyone's harvest.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> This thread sure is quiet lately, hope it's because everyone is out hunting.
> Hope to see some pics of everyone's harvest.


I agree, I am hoping to get out this weekend but the last 3 days we have got over 7" of rain. I can get in, but it will be a muddy mess.


----------



## jwilson48

When I get off work tomorrow headed north about 1 1/2 hr to camp/hunt. Not sure how much will be hunting or fishing or camping but I plan on having a good time. Wish me luck!


----------



## brdz71

How's everybodies season going so far


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have been pretty busy, got out over the last weekend but did see some deer just never got a shot.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone!

We just started a sale this afternoon!

Check it out, be sure to share the info!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2335959&p=1071243857#post1071243857

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the sale don't miss out on these strings at a great price!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got my 2015 bow in last night, only had an hour to work on it but got the strings installed, the cams timed, arrow rest and peep sight tied in, and a few other things done. 

In the process of being set up. 









And the purple and flo green strings with a streak of black. (Old school New Breed colors)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss the sale!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2335959&p=1071243857#post1071243857


----------



## rook-e

Night bump for great strings and definately don't miss out on the sale!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone get any strings on this sale? If so, color combos and pics please. I am always looking for my next color combo.


----------



## jwilson48

Back from vacation had a good time shot a decent 8 point. Now get them strings while you can get a great price on them!


----------



## JHENS87

don't even have a hunting bow setup. had a guy offer to buy my omen, agreed to meet so i stripped it and he was a no show. now to find a new buyer, my AR needs a new scope lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have been there before!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

05_sprcrw said:


> Don't miss the sale!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2335959&p=1071243857#post1071243857


 Yeip


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks Joe for making strings your customers can bank on to perform. There are bigger buck running but I wanted to concentrate on getting my daughter a deer this year. I have reached the stage where I come second. Would not have it any other way!


----------



## jwilson48

Nice buck great job!


----------



## JHENS87

05_sprcrw said:


> I have been there before!


Yeah it sucks. He didnt even have the balls to send me a message letting me know. I imagine his girlfriend found out and put her foot down. Now my washing machine died so no new AR scope. lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Dang, when it rains it pours, I have to put new struts and coil springs on the car (all 4 corners).


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## rook-e

I'm slipping, haven't posted on here in a while; well not really slipping just been way too busy to find the time to post. 
Hope everyone is shooting well. 

I was able to get out for a bit last night and shoot, dropped in a league and shot a 450 Vegas round and finished out with a 446. I won't complain too much as I haven't been practicing at all for the past 3-4 weeks. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mathews xt 600

I know the feeling of being busy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

We need some pics in this thread again. Anyone got some of their bows in the stand?


----------



## mathews xt 600

I don't have any pics but would love to see some. I'll snap one next time on stand though.


----------



## JHENS87

actually in the process of selling both my bows. Keep getting offers on my omen on facebook, accept offer, then no shows. Not much action on here either, im guessing due to it being a 55lb max. Once its gone the phenom gets listed


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> actually in the process of selling both my bows. Keep getting offers on my omen on facebook, accept offer, then no shows. Not much action on here either, im guessing due to it being a 55lb max. Once its gone the phenom gets listed


What are you replacing them with?


----------



## JHENS87

not real sure yet. something 2015. havent had time to hunt much this year so might just sit the rest out


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> I don't have any pics but would love to see some. I'll snap one next time on stand though.


I forgot the camera at home, I took a couple the other day to post up in here but keep leaving the camera at home.


----------



## rook-e

Not sure I will be posting much for the next few weeks/month. In the process of moving the family from AZ to IN 
Hope everyone is doing well, see you all in a few weeks or so. 
Roy


----------



## JHENS87

swing by on your way through and drop off a few weights roy... 

What part of IN are you going to?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Not sure I will be posting much for the next few weeks/month. In the process of moving the family from AZ to IN
> Hope everyone is doing well, see you all in a few weeks or so.
> Roy


That is a big move, and moves are never fun. I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get these great strings back in view.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

They do awesome work! Sweet strings and great service!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking great Lou!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

AdvanTimberLou said:


> They do awesome work! Sweet strings and great service!!


Looking good Lou!
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is out enjoying their seasons!! 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Well joe my season has been just absolutely the worst I've ever had 
I'm just not seeing any deer at all 
I've even tried my last resort hot spots and nothing


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a bummer Forrest hopefully they will show up for you soon! Last year it was a slow year for me, I know your pain. 

Couple tree stand bow pics:


----------



## jwilson48

Ehd hurt our population bad enough the past couple years I left my normal hunting ground alone and started hunting new areas. Actually found a couple nice ones.


----------



## JHENS87

was in the 80s here this weekend so i didnt even bother sitting in the stand. Nobody is really seeing movement in my area til after dark


----------



## brdz71

Hope everyone is having a fantastic deer season . haven't got out but 5 times but have harvested 2 doe so far and seen 8 small bucks . it was nice drawing back on those doe and my peep wasn't all twisted . keep up the great work proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Ehd hurt our population bad enough the past couple years I left my normal hunting ground alone and started hunting new areas. Actually found a couple nice ones.


Ours too, but this year compared to last is a big night and day difference for us the numbers are definitely up from the previous two years.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

We had temps in the 80's over the weekend too here, but luckily I caught up with a doe early morning and was able to put another one in the freezer.


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> We had temps in the 80's over the weekend too here, but luckily I caught up with a doe early morning and was able to put another one in the freezer.


Nicely done. after shooting my buck in early October I'm just waiting for rifle season to get over so I can get after another one. I can still shoot does right now, but I expect the wife to shoot one with her rifle then we will only need one more for the year. I've never killed two nice bucks on the same year but I'm hoping to change that this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Nicely done. after shooting my buck in early October I'm just waiting for rifle season to get over so I can get after another one. I can still shoot does right now, but I expect the wife to shoot one with her rifle then we will only need one more for the year. I've never killed two nice bucks on the same year but I'm hoping to change that this year.


I got a buck real early this season, and then I have been focusing my attention on helping hunting buddies get deer. I was on my first solo hunt since my buck and she gave me the shot so I took it. I have one more either sex tag left and until the end of Dec to fill it so I should hopefully end up with 3 for the season.


----------



## reezen11

So that's what they look like !!
Been a long time since I've seen one


----------



## JHENS87

ive seen more in my parents yard when i leave to go hunt than i have in the woods i do get to hunt


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> I got a buck real early this season, and then I have been focusing my attention on helping hunting buddies get deer. I was on my first solo hunt since my buck and she gave me the shot so I took it. I have one more either sex tag left and until the end of Dec to fill it so I should hopefully end up with 3 for the season.


Helping others succeed is usually more fun anyway!


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> swing by on your way through and drop off a few weights roy...
> 
> What part of IN are you going to?


Haha, wish I could. 
We are relocating to Rochester, IN


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> That is a big move, and moves are never fun. I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


Thanks! 
I hope to hit the road first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## JHENS87

rook-e said:


> Haha, wish I could.
> We are relocating to Rochester, IN


hmm. taking your talents to athens archery are we?


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> hmm. taking your talents to athens archery are we?


:wink:


----------



## JHENS87

not much other reason you would be moving to that area


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some of those strings from the sale. Surely someone came up with some cool combos.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## jwilson48

Is the sale still running?


----------



## *ProLine*

Sale is no longer running, Sorry.

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

rook-e said:


> :wink:


I live in Indiana ;-)

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rook-e

*ProLine* said:


> I live in Indiana ;-)
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


See, I knew Indiana was a good place. 
I hope to arrive there late Monday next week.


----------



## *ProLine*

Very nice!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Joe did you spray deer away on my last set of strings man?
I went tonight to a place that's usually loaded with deer I so mean loaded and saw not one single deer not even on the way out side the road !


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Joe did you spray deer away on my last set of strings man?
> I went tonight to a place that's usually loaded with deer I so mean loaded and saw not one single deer not even on the way out side the road !


Lol hang in there the next few weeks will be good. Last year I hunted like 14 days before I seen a deer. It sucks but it makes you appreciate it that much more when you finally see/shoot one.


----------



## JHENS87

its a rare thing to hunt here any not see anything. seeing something close is another issue though


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Joe did you spray deer away on my last set of strings man?
> I went tonight to a place that's usually loaded with deer I so mean loaded and saw not one single deer not even on the way out side the road !



Ouch that hurts, hope you start seeing something soon buddy.


----------



## reezen11

Me too


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is enjoying their time in the woods! Even if your not seeing much!!! :teeth:

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## JHENS87

Heading to the woods for the weekend tomorrow. sadly saying 20-25mph winds and the corn is still standing


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Same here but I am hoping I can get another one to make a mistake and step in front of me.


----------



## *ProLine*

Its harvest time here in Indiana! And the deer are moving with this cold front !! 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya I am hoping to get in the tree this evening with all this movement nows the time to be in there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any luck over the weekend?


----------



## jwilson48

Deer running everywhere while I was cutting wood does that count as luck?


----------



## JHENS87

just bad luck if that counts for anything


----------



## brdz71

These big boys have got to start moving here in southern Indiana, don't they ?


----------



## *ProLine*

Their starting to 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to catch up with another doe this weekend before rifle season opens Nov 15.


----------



## jwilson48

Let's see some pics from the strings purchased on the last sale!


----------



## *ProLine*

I'm working on putting together a few bows for some customers, I'll post some pics soon!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Yes, I do repeat, I've been taking on some customer bows.. I like doing them, making them shoot amazing. I quit doing it a long time ago, but sorta miss it, so I've been taking a few on.

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

That's what I'm talking about! Very cool. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Looks great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more awesome pics anyone got any?


----------



## tescobedo

Excellent strings and customer service!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck to everyone still chasing that buck!


----------



## jwilson48

My dad only hunts during rifle season last night he had to watch a big buck out his back door dogging a doe for an hour.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rifle season is just around the corner for us so I am hoping I can get one more down this weekend.


----------



## reezen11

Rifle season opened a week ago up here but I'm still hunting with my bow 
Not giving up that easily 
For those that read this and are confused 
I usually have at least two deer with a bow by now this year I've only seen one deer and shot it on opening evening of early bow 
Made a less than perfect shot on it . Jumped that night looking for it so I backed out 
Well next morning I found it or what was left of it bones and hair 
Coyotes picked it clean


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Rifle season opened a week ago up here but I'm still hunting with my bow
> Not giving up that easily
> For those that read this and are confused
> I usually have at least two deer with a bow by now this year I've only seen one deer and shot it on opening evening of early bow
> Made a less than perfect shot on it . Jumped that night looking for it so I backed out
> Well next morning I found it or what was left of it bones and hair
> Coyotes picked it clean


Luck has to change one of these days for you buddy.


----------



## mathews xt 600

That stinks. Good luck with the bow.


reezen11 said:


> Rifle season opened a week ago up here but I'm still hunting with my bow
> Not giving up that easily
> For those that read this and are confused
> I usually have at least two deer with a bow by now this year I've only seen one deer and shot it on opening evening of early bow
> Made a less than perfect shot on it . Jumped that night looking for it so I backed out
> Well next morning I found it or what was left of it bones and hair
> Coyotes picked it clean


----------



## brdz71

Cpxl


----------



## jwilson48

brdz71 said:


> Cpxl


I like that. Looks way better than I would have expected. That's why I love it when people post pics to give me ideas for my next set


----------



## bass884

Just ordered a set for my Faktor 34 last night! Cant wait to get them on the bow!


----------



## reezen11

bass884 said:


> Just ordered a set for my Faktor 34 last night! Cant wait to get them on the bow!


You won't be disappointed 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I didn't get a deer but I did get my proline display rack finished :wink:


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Well I didn't get a deer but I did get my proline display rack finished :wink:


Very nice. I wish I had that many bows to display....


----------



## reezen11

No deer for me but I managed to get this bow restrung and some arrows built for it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> No deer for me but I managed to get this bow restrung and some arrows built for it
> View attachment 2081596
> View attachment 2081597
> View attachment 2081598
> View attachment 2081599
> View attachment 2081601


That is always a fun night, at least for me. I enjoy building arrows and setting up bows.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Very nice. I wish I had that many bows to display....


Just never sell a bow and they add up over the years :lol3:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Veterans day. I can't believe it's been almost 20 years since I got out. Time flies


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Happy Veterans day. I can't believe it's been almost 20 years since I got out. Time flies


Thanks for your service!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else having any luck? They are rutting hard with this recent cold snap here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of some strings in the stand.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets see some pics of some strings in the stand.


----------



## reezen11

https://vimeo.com/111732499


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That spot looks great Forrest, I can't believe you are having such a tough go of it this year.


----------



## JHENS87

I'm heading to the woods tomorrow. highs in the low 30s. chance of some snow. should have deer moving


----------



## jwilson48

Up top for the late night crowd. Taking the wife rifle hunting in the morning. Its gonna be cold!


----------



## rook-e

Morning everyone! 
It's been a bit since I've posted, moved from AZ to IN. Getting settled in now and trying to get a new life established here. I took a job at Lyntech Inc/Athens Archery. 
Now I just need to find some spot leagues and tournaments here!! 

Hope all is well with the best strings out there!! 
I'll need another 3 sets here shortly.


----------



## JHENS87

Prolines are a bit bright in the snowy crap


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> Prolines are a bit bright in the snowy crap


Pics look great but the weather sucked. We had 9 degree wind chill and I sat all day today and all morning yesterday with the wife so she could get one with a rifle. Only seen one buck chasing a doe through the brush no clear shot. She gets to try again next Sunday then I get to FINALLY get back out with my bow on Thanksgiving.


----------



## JHENS87

I had deer around me all weekend. but unfortunately the 1 limb in that 2nd pic kept me from shooting a nice doe today. Moving the stand because theres 2 deer that know right where im at. 1 doe picked me out 5 times this weekend. anytime she got close she would stare at me and just run off. never once blew at me. Had a squirrel get pissed at me today so he was tossing walnuts down from above me, then took a crap on my stand while i was still in it. had 2 bucks running pretty hard trying to find a friend


----------



## jwilson48

JHENS87 said:


> I had deer around me all weekend. but unfortunately the 1 limb in that 2nd pic kept me from shooting a nice doe today. Moving the stand because theres 2 deer that know right where im at. 1 doe picked me out 5 times this weekend. anytime she got close she would stare at me and just run off. never once blew at me. Had a squirrel get pissed at me today so he was tossing walnuts down from above me, then took a crap on my stand while i was still in it. had 2 bucks running pretty hard trying to find a friend


Sounds like an exciting weekend my year has been back and forth. One weekend hot the next not.


----------



## JHENS87

yeah I havent got to hunt much this year. was the most activity ive seen in years though. Hopefully gun season doesnt mess it up alot. maybe it will push all the deer back onto our ground since I wont be out there


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I was out in the cold but never got one to step into the shooting lane and they weren't moving near as much as before.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Well it's over here in pa. Till rifle season. Had a decent year but didn't see much of a rut. Good luck to those that can still Bowhunt.


----------



## JHENS87

i think my bow got a little angry at me after this one


----------



## rmscustom

A customer and friend sent me this pic last weekend. His Pro-Line threads I installed came through. WI public land buck. He said its between 122"-126" with 5 1/4" bases and a huge body. Taxidermist said he will have some cape left over even with ordering the biggest form. Didn't weigh it. Congrats JD!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JHENS87 said:


> i think my bow got a little angry at me after this one


I had a bow looking like that this past saturday as well.


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking great guys!

Thank you all!!! Keep the word spread 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to get out again this weekend and try to get one.


----------



## jwilson48

Does proline make cross bow threads? My dad bought a new crossbow and in less than 30 shots later the serving is separated. Is the warranty the same?


----------



## reezen11

jwilson48 said:


> Does proline make cross bow threads? My dad bought a new crossbow and in less than 30 shots later the serving is separated. Is the warranty the same?


Yes they do and warranty is the same 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get these great threads back in view.


----------



## g_whitcomb

Quick question, (only my 3rd proline install) on the Hoyt Buss Cable do you just pull apart the yoke cables letting all of the twists go into the cable or do you "unwrap" them untill you get to the serving??


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> Quick question, (only my 3rd proline install) on the Hoyt Buss Cable do you just pull apart the yoke cables letting all of the twists go into the cable or do you "unwrap" them untill you get to the serving??


Unwrap until you get to the serving 
Thanks !!!


----------



## reezen11

Strings make great sticking stuffers or gifts for the hunter in your list


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Strings make great sticking stuffers or gifts for the hunter in your list


It makes an easy gift for the archers in my extended family


----------



## pdj

Is there anybody manning the phones-I haven't been able to contact anybody? Thanks


----------



## reezen11

pdj said:


> Is there anybody manning the phones-I haven't been able to contact anybody? Thanks


There should be but they may be busy on the other line 
Leaving a message is the thing to do in that case 
If you have general questions feel free to shoot me a pm here 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## rook-e

Hey everyone, hope all is well! 
Finally getting back to shooting here in Indiana. 
Shot my first NFAA 5 spot shoot today, small turnout but had a great time. Only a few shooters in my class so the win doesn't seem like much but I finished out with a 300/51X
Prolines were rock solid as usual!


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> Hey everyone, hope all is well!
> Finally getting back to shooting here in Indiana.
> Shot my first NFAA 5 spot shoot today, small turnout but had a great time. Only a few shooters in my class so the win doesn't seem like much but I finished out with a 300/51X
> Prolines were rock solid as usual!


Good shooting


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great Shooting rook-e


----------



## brudawg

Ok Joe what kind of sale for black Friday? I need to order some threads.


----------



## reezen11

New stand so just maybe my luck will change!!


----------



## jwilson48

I know white gets dirty fairly easy what is everyones opinion on using white for the streaks? Red and black with white streaks to be more specific


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> View attachment 2092837
> View attachment 2092838
> 
> New stand so just maybe my luck will change!!


Get'em hope one walked by for you buddy!


----------



## Cdpkook132

jwilson48 said:


> I know white gets dirty fairly easy what is everyones opinion on using white for the streaks? Red and black with white streaks to be more specific


The white streaks don't last long. The from the other strands fades into the white with waxing and cleaning. I have a red with white pin stripes one time....


----------



## bass884

*Faktor 34 w/ ProLines*

Black w/ flo green pinstripe and green serving


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> The white streaks don't last long. The from the other strands fades into the white with waxing and cleaning. I have a red with white pin stripes one time....


I had a similar experience with white streaks but they looked great while they were white :lol:


----------



## jwilson48

Went ahead and ordered them anyway. Gotta give it a try. Besides if they get too dirty that will just give me an excuse to get more strings in a different color!


----------



## pdj

A big shout out to the staff at Proline- I finally got a hold of them and I have my replacement string in hand! They stand by their guarantee! My bows will always wear Prolines! Thanks!!!!


----------



## reezen11

pdj said:


> A big shout out to the staff at Proline- I finally got a hold of them and I have my replacement string in hand! They stand by their guarantee! My bows will always wear Prolines! Thanks!!!!


We strive for perfection and when customer service is needed we do our best to get you taken care of 
Thanks


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> We strive for perfection and when customer service is needed we do our best to get you taken care of
> Thanks


This is one of the reasons I will always trust proline with my bow. And they have an outstanding product doesn't hurt


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to spread word about our sale, the lowest prices of the year 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2368119&highlight=ProLIne+BowStrings

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## jwilson48

Joe that is a crazy good price for the best strings made!


----------



## EnglishKev

Cdpkook132 said:


> The white streaks don't last long. The from the other strands fades into the white with waxing and cleaning. I have a red with white pin stripes one time....





05_sprcrw said:


> I had a similar experience with white streaks but they looked great while they were white :lol:


What if the string was white with black streaks?
Thinking maybe not a lot of bleed from that?
Servings would be black 'cos of running on the cams

Considering an indoor bow that has a white riser, black limbs.
Trying to keep the theme all black and white.

Kev


----------



## Cdpkook132

Half and half or dominate white will work better. The streak of white usually 2-4 strands gets kinda died from the surrounding string when waxed and cleaned


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and long weekend. I got my last permit filled for the year so now it will be time to start re-stringing/tuning bows again.


----------



## EnglishKev

Cdpkook132 said:


> Half and half or dominate white will work better. The streak of white usually 2-4 strands gets kinda died from the surrounding string when waxed and cleaned


That is what I was thinking, white with black streak would be better.
Also had a thought about white/silver with a black streak.
Have to get my laptop out and play with the string builder on the website (this computer won't run it, too old LoL).

Kev


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and long weekend. I got my last permit filled for the year so now it will be time to start re-stringing/tuning bows again.


Short weekend for me, only had Sunday off, same again this week.

Very nice deer, congrats on filling all your tags.

Kev


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and long weekend. I got my last permit filled for the year so now it will be time to start re-stringing/tuning bows again.


Nice deer looks like he had good mass


----------



## reezen11

So that's what they look like!! 
Psst and don't forget there's a huge sale at Proline 55.00 a set shipped any bow any color/s
Thanks


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> So that's what they look like!!
> Psst and don't forget there's a huge sale at Proline 55.00 a set shipped any bow any color/s
> Thanks


I need a new set for my newest bow, picked up a pearl white Athens Judgement. Could use some super bright florescent strings.


----------



## jwilson48

Good night everyone hope you all had a great Thanksgiving with family


----------



## JHENS87

Forrest. Hang up that mathews and buy my Pse Omen in the classifieds and you will see deer. Every trip it made to the woods this year it saw deer. Has to improve your luck


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> So that's what they look like!!
> Psst and don't forget there's a huge sale at Proline 55.00 a set shipped any bow any color/s
> Thanks


I still can't believe it hasn't happened for you yet this year buddy. Normally your on the scoreboard long before I am.


----------



## Cdpkook132

rook-e said:


> I need a new set for my newest bow, picked up a pearl white Athens Judgement. Could use some super bright florescent strings.


You got a new bow!??? Without consulting me?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> That is what I was thinking, white with black streak would be better.
> Also had a thought about white/silver with a black streak.
> Have to get my laptop out and play with the string builder on the website (this computer won't run it, too old LoL).
> 
> Kev


Love the string builder on the website:teeth:

I was right, white and silver with black streak and servings look great and should go with the look I want to create:shade:

As soon as the bow arrives so I can check the specs, I'll be ordering the strings.

Kev


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## jwilson48

I should be getting my strings any day now!


----------



## *ProLine*

Don't forget the Gift cards for Christmas!!! 

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a lot of gift certificates just waiting for homes in Christmas stockings.


----------



## jwilson48

That would be a great gift!


----------



## *ProLine*

Yes, they are a huge hit around this time of the year!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## g_whitcomb

05_sprcrw said:


> I had a similar experience with white streaks but they looked great while they were white :lol:


I just got my strings, I tried black and black cherry with tan pinstripes,tan serving. The cables look great but in the string the tan pinstripes do not exist above the center serving. I guess I am now hoping the tan pinstripes will all just disappear so they all match. I think I am done with pinstripes .


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Gift certificates make great gifts 
Get your Xmas shopping done for the archery enthusiast in your family


----------



## reezen11

GreenAcres said:


> I just got my strings, I tried black and black cherry with tan pinstripes,tan serving. The cables look great but in the string the tan pinstripes do not exist above the center serving. I guess I am now hoping the tan pinstripes will all just disappear so they all match. I think I am done with pinstripes .


If there's a issue with the string you can always send in a email to [email protected] and It will be taken care of 

The owner of proline won't have any customer less than happy with what they receive 
Joe is a stand up guy and takes care of his customers .
Thanks


----------



## rook-e

Bump for the best strings! 
Hope everyone is shooting well.


----------



## jwilson48

I had an issue with a set of strings once...they took care of me right away!


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> If there's a issue with the string you can always send in a email to [email protected] and It will be taken care of
> 
> The owner of proline won't have any customer less than happy with what they receive
> Joe is a stand up guy and takes care of his customers .
> Thanks


I know that they will take care of it but I'm not too worried about it. I think the tan will disappear anyway.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


Saturday I cut wood and filled a16 ft trailer full. Right at 2 cord. Sunday I didn't feel like doing much other than unloading the trailer. Still sore...


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


I did, finished out 3rd place at a shoot, had a great time and as always the ProLines were perfect!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


Nope!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Nope!!!!


Man buddy, I just can't believe you haven't managed to connect.


----------



## reezen11

I would connect if I saw anything to connect with 
Many from here are saying the same thing so it's not just me which helps ease the pain a bit lol


----------



## jwilson48

Up top


----------



## JHENS87

Love that new bow smell


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking good!


----------



## IronFireman

I missed your recent Black Friday Sale, will there be another? I'm wanting to do all black strings and servings, with a red streak, do you have a picture of a string similar? Thanks!


----------



## jwilson48

IronFireman said:


> I missed your recent Black Friday Sale, will there be another? I'm wanting to do all black strings and servings, with a red streak, do you have a picture of a string similar? Thanks!


Even at normal price proline is a great deal. I've never had strings last as long as I have proline!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Even at normal price proline is a great deal. I've never had strings last as long as I have proline!


I would have to agree, I have yet to wear a set out completely. I usually want to try a different color combo long before they need to be replaced.


----------



## jwilson48

Got my newest set last night...now I just need to get time to install and tune before my vacation starts next week


----------



## reezen11

IronFireman said:


> I missed your recent Black Friday Sale, will there be another? I'm wanting to do all black strings and servings, with a red streak, do you have a picture of a string similar? Thanks!


Go to prolinebowstrings.com and use the virtual string builder 
You can twist any colors up right there 
Thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Got me a new one. Waiting on a stabilizer and sidebar mount from Doinker and it'll almost be done. Hoggfather makes this little thing LEAN. listed up my phenom in classys now too. 1 bow only from now on


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks awesome!


----------



## JHENS87

never owned a bow this short so its a learning curve


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great looking bow


----------



## jwilson48

Getting closer to being able to hunt with my bow again. Got strings done tonight. Paper looks good. Still need to bh tune and sight in. The white streaks really make these strings pop!


----------



## rook-e

Morning all! 
Hope all is well with everyone. 
Make sure to get those gift certificates ordered for the archer friend or family in your life.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Getting closer to being able to hunt with my bow again. Got strings done tonight. Paper looks good. Still need to bh tune and sight in. The white streaks really make these strings pop!


Those look great!


----------



## jwilson48

Monday.....the first day of my vacation......rainy and 25mph winds. Rain projected every day I can hunt except one. Bummer!


----------



## EnglishKev

Just used one of my gift certificates to order the new strings for my new to me Martin Onza XT.
The bow has a white riser with black carbon finish limbs, I went with white and silver with a black streak, black servings and speed sleeves.
Amanda reckoned they'd be shipped out tomorrow:teeth::RockOn:

Awsome.

Kev


----------



## JHENS87

I'm thinking Red/Blue for this bow. My 5 year old saw it says prime so keeps calling it the Autobot Bow. Might as well go Optimus Prime on it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Monday.....the first day of my vacation......rainy and 25mph winds. Rain projected every day I can hunt except one. Bummer!


Ya, this weather is going to be..... fun. As much as I don't like it, my coyote traps should start producing in this weather.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Wish we in pa. could still hunt. We must wait till the 26th. Shot a big doe last Saturday. Now I want my daughter to score.


----------



## jwilson48

Well I froze out. No rain but wind is brutal here. Checked game cam and all my big bucks are gone at my number one spot. May go to a different spot this afternoon but what pics I had were all nocturnal where I hunted this morning. On a different note, my proline strings have settled in nicely


----------



## jwilson48

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya, this weather is going to be..... fun. As much as I don't like it, my coyote traps should start producing in this weather.


I don't trap but I'll be hanging the bow up soon to try and call up a few yotes


----------



## jwilson48

Well this afternoon went much better than this morning. It was still cold, but the wind died down a little and a few deer started to move. had a chance at some turkeys at 40 yards and talked myself out of it. spooked two does 30 yards from my stand walking in. about 4:30 this girl came in and i let her have it. got down almost immediately to find my arrow and while searching i heard something so i stopped. stood there as 3 more does walked by me at 35 yards and never even looked my way. had bow in hand and considered plugging another but didn't want to drag two deer out of the mountain i was hunting. this is the same spot i shot my 8 point earlier in the year on public land. it's a small piece and so many hills most people won't even consider hunting it. good for me!

this makes 3 deer in the freezer for the year so i'm pretty happy. may still try for another decent buck but i doubt it. coyotes are calling my name right now. my proline strings and dca arrows from reezen11 performed great as usual!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats!


----------



## rocket80

Anyone getting some weird emails from proline?


----------



## *ProLine*

What kind of Emails? or maybe which email address are they coming from?

Have not heard this from anyone else, so we would like to catch it early if something is wrong.

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

rocket80 said:


> Anyone getting some weird emails from proline?


I haven't received anything .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No weird emails here. Sometimes spam will read your contacts list and send junk emails on the "behalf" of your contacts list to try and sell you stuff to get around your spam filter.


----------



## jwilson48

Ready to take my shooting to the next level. Ordered a hinge release to use now that I'm done hunting. Can't wait to get it and play with it. I've been doing a lot of studying the past few days.


----------



## rook-e

rocket80 said:


> Anyone getting some weird emails from proline?


I got one a while back, it was in my trash folder with about 20 other ones that came in all at once. Someone apparently got my email and spammed me with tons of stuff supposedly from a bunch of other people and companies I've emailed in the past. Luckily it was all in the trash folder so I deleted them all and didn't open one of them.


----------



## rook-e

jwilson48 said:


> Ready to take my shooting to the next level. Ordered a hinge release to use now that I'm done hunting. Can't wait to get it and play with it. I've been doing a lot of studying the past few days.


Hinges are great once learned. Take your time and ask questions to make sure you don't create bad habits.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have always wanted to learn a hinge but never have acted on it.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for the best in the business


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> Hinges are great once learned. Take your time and ask questions to make sure you don't create bad habits.


Padgett on here is a local boy that I've shot 3d with. Lots of people look to him for advise on hinge shooting so I figured he will be a big help. I've always been too arrogant to try a hinge. I've said I shoot good enough I don't need one. Now I see that my pride has been holding me back.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this back up.


----------



## jwilson48

Vacation over...I miss it already. Any threads getting put on for some late season action?


----------



## mathews xt 600

That is the only problem with vacation...... It ends


----------



## reezen11

Proline and it's entire crew and staff would like to wish everyone happy holidays!


----------



## jwilson48

reezen11 said:


> Proline and it's entire crew and staff would like to wish everyone happy holidays!


It's still merry Christmas around here [emoji33]


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I won't got on vacation until tomorrow at 5pm when work closes. Then I am at least off until Monday. Hoping to get a little shooting in, maybe decide on another color combo for a possible new bow I may be picking up soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Merry Christmas all you Proliners out there! I am going to be busy with family until Mon so figure I better get it out there now.


----------



## brdz71

Merry Christmas too everyone in the Proline family


----------



## jwilson48

Merry Christmas to everyone be careful traveling, its getting nasty around here


----------



## rook-e

Got this for Christmas from work, time to order some strings.


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> View attachment 2117159
> 
> 
> Got this for Christmas from work, time to order some strings.


I wish my job gave me bows! I'm lucky to get a lunch a couple times a year


----------



## reezen11

Lucky guy Roy 
Looks like a nice rig


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up. Beautiful day to hunt here in pa.


----------



## rook-e

jwilson48 said:


> I wish my job gave me bows! I'm lucky to get a lunch a couple times a year


I work pretty hard to get this. We get BBQ every Friday too. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Lucky guy Roy
> Looks like a nice rig


Thanks, it's my favorite model bow. Exceed 300. We have 5 of them at the house.


----------



## jwilson48

Evening bump. Have about 300 shots on my newest set of proline strings. Everything is still perfect! Really digging the x material. 8190 speeds without the problems


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> View attachment 2117159
> 
> 
> Got this for Christmas from work, time to order some strings.


That is sweet!


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Just used one of my gift certificates to order the new strings for my new to me Martin Onza XT.
> The bow has a white riser with black carbon finish limbs, I went with white and silver with a black streak, black servings and speed sleeves.
> Amanda reckoned they'd be shipped out tomorrow:teeth::RockOn:
> 
> Awsome.
> 
> Kev


Got home from work and they were in the post, :teeth:
I'll get them fitted and pics posted in a couple of days.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see some pics of them installed.


----------



## jwilson48

EnglishKev said:


> Got home from work and they were in the post, :teeth:
> I'll get them fitted and pics posted in a couple of days.
> 
> Kev


Can't wait for pics! Sounds cool.


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## EnglishKev

As promised, pics of the Onza XT.
Strings look real good on it, I am happy.

Kev


----------



## jwilson48

EnglishKev said:


> As promised, pics of the Onza XT.
> Strings look real good on it, I am happy.
> 
> Kev


Very nice


----------



## reezen11

EnglishKev said:


> As promised, pics of the Onza XT.
> Strings look real good on it, I am happy.
> 
> Kev


Nice! 
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JHENS87

Looks good.

I decided to end my deer hunting season. Just lack of time and switching over to varmint hunting for the winter.


----------



## rook-e

Morning everyone! Hope everyone's new year is off to a great start. 
Has anyone been gearing up for some indoor spots?


----------



## jwilson48

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> As promised, pics of the Onza XT.
> Strings look real good on it, I am happy.
> 
> Kev


Looks awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else get any strings for christmas that they put on?


----------



## jwilson48

How is the new year treating everyone? Supposed to be a high of 11 tomorrow in southwest Missouri! I don't like it one bit


----------



## JHENS87

sold my sight just in time to find out the one i want is backordered until who knows when. So i'm not shooting for a month minimum. I might get the bow ready for turkey season


----------



## rook-e

jwilson48 said:


> How is the new year treating everyone? Supposed to be a high of 11 tomorrow in southwest Missouri! I don't like it one bit


My new year started out unemployed after moving my family from AZ to IN for a job. But it's all good, I'll get a better job and this gives me time to focus on getting my business growing. 
Anyone going to be at the ATA show this week? I'll be there.


----------



## JHENS87

thats no good on the unemployed part. i wish i was going to ata


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> thats no good on the unemployed part. i wish i was going to ata


It'll be all good, but in the meantime anyone need any stabilizer weights? Haha


----------



## sota

Be careful y'all. Listening to Jhens87 might be costly.

I listened to him a couple times. Ended up with a PSE Vendetta DC the first time. Second time was a Hogg Real Deal. Bad Jhens bad


----------



## JHENS87

sota said:


> Be careful y'all. Listening to Jhens87 might be costly.
> 
> I listened to him a couple times. Ended up with a PSE Vendetta DC the first time. Second time was a Hogg Real Deal. Bad Jhens bad


you forgot the qad hdx and stan shootoff sota. your slipping


----------



## sota

I'm not slipping. I'm getting old. And we BOTH fergot the arrows. Remember ya told me to call Jerry? Mo' money mo' money. Dam you J


----------



## jwilson48

rook-e said:


> It'll be all good, but in the meantime anyone need any stabilizer weights? Haha


Pm me prices and pics. My brother is going to need some soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Another cold one here this morning, definitely a good day to spend inside working on re-stringing bows instead of outside shooting.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Another cold one here this morning, definitely a good day to spend inside working on re-stringing bows instead of outside shooting.


This is why I shoot spots, when in AZ it was too hot to shoot outside now in IN its too cold to shoot outside. Spots it is! 
I have two new bows I planned on putting ProLines on but now I'm going to sell all of this brand bow and switch to something new for 2015.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> This is why I shoot spots, when in AZ it was too hot to shoot outside now in IN its too cold to shoot outside. Spots it is!
> I have two new bows I planned on putting ProLines on but now I'm going to sell all of this brand bow and switch to something new for 2015.


What brand you thinking about trying?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!


----------



## jwilson48

Up for the best strings on the market


----------



## brdz71

Just ordered a red perfexion with carbon limbs, thinking about solid red string with black servings , what ya think


----------



## Michael Myers

I ordered my first set of threads from Proline.... Friday evening...White/Red with a black streak and black serving....Grizz


----------



## rook-e

I was fortunate enough to be able to spend the last three days at the ATA show. It was a great event, shot a lot bows, a lot! 
I've been a diehard Athens shooter but do to some recent events in my life I started looking for a new brand. This was the event to do just such. Prime was my number one choice to try but do to less than stellar service at the booth/lanes I quickly moved on and passed on Prime without so much as picking one up. Xpedition was my next choice and I liked them a lot and liked the company and there background. Moved over to Obsession and didn't like anything about them, just not for me. Martin had a pretty good lineup this year, liked there target bows. But in the end it was Elite that won over all the rest. Placed my order for an orange Victory. Looking forward to shooting elite in 2015. Now to order a set of all Flo yellow strings with clear serving. 

The Perfection was mentioned above, great bow! Not sure if you were at the ata show and shot it or not but I did and I think it's a solid choice.


----------



## JHENS87

Sucks you had bad service at Prime. Theyve been great to me. Hope you like the elite though, seems really popular this year


----------



## brdz71

rook-e said:


> I was fortunate enough to be able to spend the last three days at the ATA show. It was a great event, shot a lot bows, a lot!
> I've been a diehard Athens shooter but do to some recent events in my life I started looking for a new brand. This was the event to do just such. Prime was my number one choice to try but do to less than stellar service at the booth/lanes I quickly moved on and passed on Prime without so much as picking one up. Xpedition was my next choice and I liked them a lot and liked the company and there background. Moved over to Obsession and didn't like anything about them, just not for me. Martin had a pretty good lineup this year, liked there target bows. But in the end it was Elite that won over all the rest. Placed my order for an orange Victory. Looking forward to shooting elite in 2015. Now to order a set of all Flo yellow strings with clear serving.
> 
> The Perfection was mentioned above, great bow! Not sure if you were at the ata show and shot it or not but I did and I think it's a solid choice.


I didn't attend but my buddy is a dealer for them now and ordered me one . first bow I've ever ordered without giving it a test drive first but , the specs are what caught my eye especially being offered In a 32.5 " draw length


----------



## brdz71

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I ordered my first set of threads from Proline.... Friday evening...White/Red with a black streak and black serving....Grizz


You'll be more than happy with Proline they truly are an amazing company and produce top notch strings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope everyone is doing great!!!!

Thank you!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone getting a new bow this year that you will have to put some new Prolines on?


----------



## jwilson48

Doubt I'll get a new one this year, other financial priorities in the works. Being a home owner sucks sometimes...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Joe and Amanda even make strings for our tiny archers! Awesome work! Diamond Atomic black/flo pink


----------



## 05_sprcrw

jwilson48 said:


> Doubt I'll get a new one this year, other financial priorities in the works. Being a home owner sucks sometimes...


Yep, I'm in the same boat got some big purchases coming up so no new bow planned for this year.


----------



## rook-e

I don't know that I ever "plan" on buying new bows. 
I always want new bows. 
I had no intentions of buying one recently but ended up ordering one from the ATA show. 
Soon I'll be ordering strings for it.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope Everyone is having a good week so far!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## jwilson48

Back up for the best


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> I don't know that I ever "plan" on buying new bows.
> I always want new bows.
> I had no intentions of buying one recently but ended up ordering one from the ATA show.
> Soon I'll be ordering strings for it.



I know how that goes, I always say I am not getting a new bow that year and some how I always end up with a new or new to me bow.


----------



## reezen11

Im taking field staff apps until the end of the month 
If interested in joining the proline family send me a private message 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

How about some pictures of some strings??


----------



## Cdpkook132

Checking back in because it's been a while. How has everything been?


----------



## reezen11

Still taking field staff apps just send me a message 
Thanks


----------



## EnglishKev

reezen11 said:


> How about some pictures of some strings??


Getting my 55lb 3D AlienX ready for the forthcoming season with new threads.
Flo-green and silver with black streak/servings/speedsleeves.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Wow I like those colors a lot.


----------



## jwilson48

Those do look awesome


----------



## friend of coal

My wife loves her new strings. They look great & the quality of it is beyond expected. Thanks proline! Highly recommend


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you!

Very glad you like them!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## sues

*Bow Strings*

Fitted some Fluo Yellow Proline Custom String to my Pro Comp Elites XL great strings love the colour finish is number one 
My camera work isn't not real good sorry


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking bows!


----------



## reezen11

Taking field staff apps until the endof the month..


----------



## rook-e

Bump.
Looking forward to getting my new Victory and new ProLines.


----------



## tripleb2431

Can you guys put serving under hinge gaurd on the new bear arenas?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

tripleb2431 said:


> Can you guys put serving under hinge gaurd on the new bear arenas?


I am sure they would if you ask during ordering, they have done things like that in the past for me.


----------



## tripleb2431

05_sprcrw said:


> I am sure they would if you ask during ordering, they have done things like that in the past for me.


Just don't know if they know the proper measurements in order to do it or not?


----------



## mathews xt 600

That teal Mathews is awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw

tripleb2431 said:


> Just don't know if they know the proper measurements in order to do it or not?




If they don't and can't get it I am sure you could give them the measurement. Just measure from one end of the serving where it stops closest to that spot give them a number how far up it measures before it starts from that other serving and how far up to serve it. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## tripleb2431

05_sprcrw said:


> If they don't and can't get it I am sure you could give them the measurement. Just measure from one end of the serving where it stops closest to that spot give them a number how far up it measures before it starts from that other serving and how far up to serve it.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yeah but i don't have anything to put it under tension to get completely accurate measurement so just curious if they've done one before and already have the specs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

tripleb2431 said:


> Yeah but i don't have anything to put it under tension to get completely accurate measurement so just curious if they've done one before and already have the specs.


Honestly it won't be off that much if you just pull it tight and check it, just give maybe a 1/4" on either side to cover it and you will be good to go. As far as if they actually have done this in the past you will probably be better off giving them a call. 

(513) 801-5984


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone put any strings on over the weekend?


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone put any strings on over the weekend?


Nope, but I'm hoping to get a couple new sets soon for some Athens Exceeds I'm putting together for our JOAD program, and then a set for my new Victory that's on order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to get in touch with Forrest about the staff shooter positions.


----------



## reezen11

The clock is ticking ... The end of the month i will be no longer taking any field staff apps.
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Not much longer to get those staff apps in to reezen11 don't miss out to be on staff with a great company!


----------



## smills4104

PM sent to reezen11 about the shooting staff. Where do you get an application?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

smills4104 said:


> PM sent to reezen11 about the shooting staff. Where do you get an application?


Reezen will get it to you after you contact him so you should get it from him.


----------



## reezen11

smills4104 said:


> PM sent to reezen11 about the shooting staff. Where do you get an application?


Pm replied to


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Getting down to the end of the wire to get your staff apps from/to reezen11


----------



## rook-e

Morning all! Hope everyone is doing well. 
Make sure to get with reezen11 for the staff positions and also get with Amanda to get your orders in.

Any one got any new pics of their threads on or off their bow? Let's see them!


----------



## JHENS87

I havent shot my bow since pre christmas. I did look at it a couple days ago


----------



## rook-e

Morning bump. 

Well, I'll know more tomorrow but it looks like my order on the Orange Elite Victory with 50# carbon finish limbs will now be an all black victory with 60# limbs. This change comes about due to wait time on both the Orange riser and the 50# limbs are on back order, don't want to wait this long for a bow. So if this is the case I'll be changing my string color choice. Really want an orange riser but I'm too impatient to wait.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## rook-e

New Elite Victory in all black it is, invoiced out today. Called Amanda and ordered all black strings. 
Going to totally black this thing out. 
Bummed I didn't get an orange riser but hey, at least I'm getting a new bow sooner than later.


----------



## JHENS87

Nice. Im thinking about going to louisville this year for indoor nationals. Be interesting to shoot indoors with my little 31" bow lol


----------



## EnglishKev

rook-e said:


> New Elite Victory in all black it is, invoiced out today. Called Amanda and ordered all black strings.
> Going to totally black this thing out.
> Bummed I didn't get an orange riser but hey, at least I'm getting a new bow sooner than later.


:ninja:

Kev


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> Nice. Im thinking about going to louisville this year for indoor nationals. Be interesting to shoot indoors with my little 31" bow lol


I'll be in Louisville, but with a 39" bow. ;-)


----------



## rook-e

EnglishKev said:


> :ninja:
> 
> Kev


For sure!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Finally got dug out of the snow we got over the weekend so no playing with bows over the weekend made for a long weekend.


----------



## James Teeslink

Bump.


----------



## James Teeslink

Some of Joe's work. 


























Makes me glad to be a Staff Shooter.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump. Have a great day


----------



## 05_sprcrw

James Teeslink said:


> Some of Joe's work.
> View attachment 2151663
> View attachment 2151664
> View attachment 2151666
> View attachment 2151667
> 
> 
> Makes me glad to be a Staff Shooter.



Those do look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you archers out there.


----------



## reezen11

All staff apps have been emailed to those who were chosen .
Waiting a one or two to return my message with their mailing address.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats to all who got accepted.


----------



## sues

We'll done to the people who got accepted







Hoyt Pro Com Elite XL
Doinker Estremo Stabilizer
TruBall Achieve CXL 
Proline Custom Strings
Legend bow case, Carbon Express Arrows
Easton Beiter Hamsekea Arrow Rest


----------



## rook-e

Got my strings today, bow should be here Wednesday!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump. Have a good day


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone get some strings put on over the weekend?


----------



## reezen11

Waiting on staff contracts to be emailed back to me


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Turkey season will be here soon now is the perfect time to get some strings in to have plenty of time to get them on the bow and tuned.


----------



## EnglishKev

One of my buddies has just picked up a nice 2008 Bowtech Constitution in black with red cams.
I just ordered a set of all black strings with a red streak, should look really good
Amanda reckoned they be shipped out Thursday:thumbs_up
As usual, I'll post pics when I get them.:wink:

Kev


----------



## reezen11

I just ordered some new decoys for this spring ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> I just ordered some new decoys for this spring ...


Hopefully your bird hunting goes better then your dang deer season did.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this back up, no one builds a better set of strings then Joe and the crew at Proline.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## rook-e

Weekend bump, go on over to the website and check out the string builder and get your favorite combo ordered.


----------



## COssman14

Thank you proline!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

COssman14 said:


> Thank you proline!


Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## rook-e

Hey, good morning everyone! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone get some strings put on recently?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Help get my creative juices flowing for my next set of strings lets see some of your color combos the wilder the better.


----------



## va limbhanger

Just ordered a set of streak freaks for my Drenalin LD. That makes 8 or 9 sets from Proline for me! I'll be getting my Heli-m done this spring 
Love me some Prolines!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't even remember how many string sets I have ordered from Proline for various bows and one thing is for sure. I have yet to have a problem with any of the sets.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone put any strings on over the weekend?


----------



## rook-e

Pretty quiet on this thread lately, I hope it's due to everyone being too busy shooting! 
I've yet to install my strings on my new Elite Victory, most likely get to after league finishes up this week. We have a two week break than back to a 5 spot league.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its definitely been quiet around here lately.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## reezen11

I will try and remember to post some pics this weekend of a customers bow dressed up with some proline threads.


----------



## EnglishKev

Here we go, my buddy's Bowtech Constitution dressed up with it's black with red streak threads.
A twist in one cable, a twist out of the other and timing is spot on.
Half a dozen shots to get centre shot giving bullet holes through paper before fitting peep, that's gone in perfect too.

I think he's going to be pumped when he see's it tonight.

Kev


----------



## JHENS87

rook-e said:


> Pretty quiet on this thread lately, I hope it's due to everyone being too busy shooting!
> I've yet to install my strings on my new Elite Victory, most likely get to after league finishes up this week. We have a two week break than back to a 5 spot league.


shooting? whats that? you mean dealing with snow right? lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking good and can't wait to see some more pics that is for sure.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I Love black and red. Nice set up


----------



## rook-e

JHENS87 said:


> shooting? whats that? you mean dealing with snow right? lol


Snow won't stop me from getting to the range to shoot! I haven't shot as much as Id like lately due to work but I still get there as often as I can. Starting to get comfy with the Elite Victory, shooting ok scores on vegas face, 297 17x and a 298 still a ways to go but I'm liking the bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of setups with prolines on them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up turkey season is right around the corner its a great time to get some new strings in and put on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## azdbllung

Can i see some Mountainberry and black Prolines?


----------



## EnglishKev

azdbllung said:


> Can i see some Mountainberry and black Prolines?


Don't know if this will help, my Reflex Extreme finger bow with MountainBerry with black/gold streaks and black servings.

Kev


----------



## Quikhonda

how much for a set of flo orange and flo green for obsession phoenix


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Quikhonda said:


> how much for a set of flo orange and flo green for obsession phoenix


$85


----------



## rook-e

I'm really wanting to order another Elite Victory in Orange so I can have the bow I WANT and put the all Flo Yellow strings on it like I had orginally ordered. I really like my victory and all just not a fan of all black. I like my bright loud colors.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I like loud colors on my strings, but all black bows :lol:


----------



## reezen11

85.00 any bow any color/s. No up charge for clear end serving.
Shipping included in price 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some of those prolines in action.


----------



## reezen11




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Finally some nice weather around here got the targets placed back outside and the bows out anyone else getting lucky enough to get some warmer weather?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yeah it was almost 50 in PA. These last 2 winters have been brutal. I am a lineman so my job is outside no matter what the weather is so bring on spring.


----------



## big cypress

so i'm ignorant i've only bought one string when string on protec broke , new one was $50 . is $85 for a string or is cabling included , if so is shoot through cabling included ??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

big cypress said:


> so i'm ignorant i've only bought one string when string on protec broke , new one was $50 . is $85 for a string or is cabling included , if so is shoot through cabling included ??


$85 any bow, any color combo, and shipped to your door. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Finally some nice weather around here got the targets placed back outside and the bows out anyone else getting lucky enough to get some warmer weather?


Yes !!! 47 here today!!! Plowed my shooting lane again and shot some arrows .. Felt good to get outside and have it warm . Been below zero for weeks ...
Sorry i didnt take any pics but maybe i will remember to tomorrow ..


----------



## reezen11

azdbllung said:


> Can i see some Mountainberry and black Prolines?


How about this 








Mt berry , black with mt berry serving


----------



## JHENS87

reezen11 said:


> Yes !!! 47 here today!!! Plowed my shooting lane again and shot some arrows .. Felt good to get outside and have it warm . Been below zero for weeks ...
> Sorry i didnt take any pics but maybe i will remember to tomorrow ..


all of our snow is melted. Wanted to get the wife out to shoot her new bow, but every step in the yard you sink 2-3" in mud, so we decided not to mess with the swamp for another week or two lol


----------



## reezen11

Wish the snow here was gone .. I dont mind mud as much as i do snow that is past my knees and i mean way past my knees. Crotch deep man . Crazy year this year .


----------



## JHENS87

we only had around a foot total


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is too much snow Reezen!


----------



## reezen11

Here's a few pics from today 
Melting fast very fast but still not fast enough


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good shooting, but man that snow sure doesn't look like its going anywhere soon. If that all melts quickly you are going to have a heck of a mess.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliner's


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 any color, any bow, shipped to your door!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Guys!

Been a while since I have been able to get on here! Hope everyone has been great!

Thank you everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## murphy31

*ProLine* said:


>


What colors are the green and blue ones?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like green and black speckled and royal blue?


----------



## murphy31

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks like green and black speckled and royal blue?


Wish I knew lol. Do you see black in the blue?


----------



## xhammer23

Flo green/black spec and blue/black spec 452X


----------



## 05_sprcrw

murphy31 said:


> Wish I knew lol. Do you see black in the blue?


I thought I saw specs of black in the blue but wasn't for sure I would say its what xhammer says then.


----------



## murphy31

Thanks a lot for the help guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## reezen11

Wish i could help but i truly can not tell what that combo is


----------



## Unicron

I'm really looking forward to my next set.

My previous set is kind of worn out. Not that strange after 2 years hehe. It's not "dangerous - go replace" time yet, but they started moving. That really sucks after being used to them staying put for at least 6 months after a tune...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Unicron said:


> I'm really looking forward to my next set.
> 
> My previous set is kind of worn out. Not that strange after 2 years hehe. It's not "dangerous - go replace" time yet, but they started moving. That really sucks after being used to them staying put for at least 6 months after a tune...


It definitely drives me nuts once a set of strings gets tired enough that they start to creep and loose a tune.


----------



## rook-e

Morning all! 
Spring is approaching, so glad to be getting outside more. Love indoor spots but it's time to shoot some long distance and try some 3D. 
I'm sitting this spot league out so it'll be the perfect time to put the ProLines on my Victory finally.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I probably asked before but what color combo will end up on the Victory can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> I probably asked before but what color combo will end up on the Victory can't remember off the top of my head.


All black. 
Ordered another Victory today, orange like I had originally ordered. Time to order another set of strings, all flo yellow with clear serving. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## reezen11

Roy, you should be receiving a package from me soon


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Roy, you should be receiving a package from me soon


Ok, I'll be watching out for it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> All black.
> Ordered another Victory today, orange like I had originally ordered. Time to order another set of strings, all flo yellow with clear serving. ��


Should look sharp!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got a bit a shooting in over the weekend first time with one of my bows in over 5 months still shooting as good as before no issues from the proline strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Trying to find time to get the bow out. Been working out of town for the last month. Should be done here in 2 weeks and get back to normal life.


----------



## rook-e

Sounds like my bow shipped yesterday, guess Ill order strings today.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have been pretty dang busy myself mathews xt hoping to get back to normal and get a few shots in soon.


----------



## rook-e

My purdy new orange Elite Victory has arrived! Ordered strings yesterday too. I'll try to post pics and soon as its set up.


----------



## va limbhanger

I want to order a stringset (BCY X) for my Heli-m and I'm having a hard time finding pics. of strings that would be a good color match for mathews Lost camo. Anybody?
I was thinking of brown and buckskin as the primary's with black being the pinstripe or freak. Then maybe brown for the serving color, but I want to see some more options if I could?


----------



## rook-e

va limbhanger said:


> I want to order a stringset (BCY X) for my Heli-m and I'm having a hard time finding pics. of strings that would be a good color match for mathews Lost camo. Anybody?
> I was thinking of brown and buckskin as the primary's with black being the pinstripe or freak. Then maybe brown for the serving color, but I want to see some more options if I could?


Go to the ProLine website and play with the string builder and you can create your own color combo.


----------



## va limbhanger

rook-e said:


> Go to the ProLine website and play with the string builder and you can create your own color combo.


Thanks. I've done that> I actually ordered a stringset for my Dren LD a couple months ago using it, but I was looking for some actual pics. of camo strings to get a better or more realistic realization. I found a Ray Knight thread from 2013 that had what I'm looking for though.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Glad you found it!


----------



## va limbhanger

Stringset #10 ordered from Proline. 
Dark brown/buckskin with a black streak and brown servings for my Heli-m. Hope it goes well with their Lost camo


----------



## reezen11

va limbhanger said:


> Stringset #10 ordered from Proline.
> Dark brown/buckskin with a black streak and brown servings for my Heli-m. Hope it goes well with their Lost camo


It will
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

va limbhanger said:


> Stringset #10 ordered from Proline.
> Dark brown/buckskin with a black streak and brown servings for my Heli-m. Hope it goes well with their Lost camo


Should look great!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliners, anyone chasing turkey? I got my permit picked up last night and saw a few on one of our wheat fields so I am hoping to be out there this weekend.


----------



## rook-e

Got my new strings yesterday, if all goes well I hope to have them on the new victory and have it set up this week.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet can't wait to see some pics.


Still waiting on 30.5" draw mods, hoping to see them before the weekend. I had them ship the bow with 31" mods on because it was built and readily available with no wait. So now I wait. Haha


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well that is a bummer hopefully they will show up for you!


----------



## rook-e

Well, not feeling the strings I just got. They look great but they won't look like was anticipating they would on the bow. So time to think of a new color, thinking maybe all flo yellow or all baby blue, or electric blue. Who knows.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great strings! Thanks Joe and Amanda!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks Good!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## rook-e

Ordered another set saturday, went with all baby blue with clear serving.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That should look good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone doing any thunder chicken chasing?


----------



## reezen11

Will be when it opens


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to get out for a bit tomorrow morning before I have to do some work on a motor and get it back together this weekend.


----------



## rook-e

Hoping to see my strings today, I'm real surprised I haven't already recieved them. Guess is doesn't matter much, I still don't have my draw mods from Elite yet.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## rook-e

My strings came in yesterday, I think they look great. All baby blue with clear serving. Hoping my draw mods show up soon so I get this bow set up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> My strings came in yesterday, I think they look great. All baby blue with clear serving. Hoping my draw mods show up soon so I get this bow set up!


Can't wait to see that


----------



## Unicron

Finally been able to put some effort into my new strings (aka time to shoot and tune a bit) and these BCY-X threads with those nice rubber speednocks are sweet.
My previous Evo Max Pro-Line strings made the bow feel a bit more solid, quieted it down a bit, but where I got it to now makes it feel like the most solid target bow I've ever shot.

Haven't checked if there where any speed gains as the tune is not complete yet, but it seems like I'm going to get 342 IBO yet again. (Was a little nock high still, so PoI speed measurement was accurate I guess - probably still better than shooting through a Chrono).
Not too sure if the bow is actually quieter now, but theres definately no "twang" coming from it with these strings at all. Evo Maxes already have very little shock, just a low "humm", but it seems that these BCY-X threads taken that out as well. I kind of liked that vibration though! But man this aims solid.

So after just a few weeks, I'd rate this new product 9.5/10, where as the previous 452X/8190 set I got was a 8.5/10. Lets hope they last 2 years on me as well! (10/10 in that area!)


----------



## reezen11

How about a picture?


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> How about a picture?


As soon as I get mods I'll get the strings on and post some pics.


----------



## reezen11

String orders are rolling out smoothly at proline .
Build times are on track 
Thanks evryone 
Forrest


----------



## iceman14

The CPXL will be freshened up for summer shortly. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

iceman14 said:


> The CPXL will be freshened up for summer shortly. Will post pics when they arrive.


What color combo did you go with?


----------



## iceman14

Flo green with halo serving. Always liked that on a black bow. 
Not sure what I will put on the fanatic yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see what you come up with / install that flo green set.


----------



## rook-e

No pics yet, STILL waiting on draw mods. It's been over 3 weeks. :-(


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man that is a bummer hopefully they come in soon for you.


----------



## rook-e

Sounds like my mods shipped Friday, hope to see them Tuesday and have this thing shooting Wednesday.


----------



## knight stalker

Is it still 85 for any color


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yes it is still $85 shipped any bow any color combo


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Mathews helim with a fresh set of proline strings


----------



## reezen11

Mathews switch back xt 
In for a complete tear down and rebuild also a fresh set of strings


----------



## rook-e

Ugh, mods finally came today. They're grey, not black like they should be. :-( 
Not sure I want to put them on, paid all this money for this bow and don't want to ugly it all 
up with crappy grey mods. So far not happy I bought this bow, well into a month of owning it and have yet to shoot it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a bummer hopefully they will get you squared away soon! 

Reezen those are some great looking setups!


----------



## iceman14




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look fantastic I may have to steal that all solid color idea for my next set!


----------



## iceman14




----------



## rook-e

Couldn't hold out any longer, folded and put the ugly gray mods on. I've had this bow too long to wait anymore.


----------



## g_whitcomb

rook-e said:


> View attachment 2215179
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't hold out any longer, folded and put the ugly gray mods on. I've had this bow too long to wait anymore.


Let's see the "ugly gray" mods? From what I can see from the photo I don't think that they look too bad.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking bow!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone chasing turkeys yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 shipped, any bow, any color combo!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Monring Mathews_xt


----------



## reezen11

How about a big ole happy birthday to joe the owner of proline !
Happy b day buddy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope your birthday was a good one Joe!


----------



## rook-e

Hey all, hope all is well. 
Beginning to wonder if this orange elite wasn't meant to be. Haha, having a heck of a time getting to shoot well. I'm always down for a challenge so I'll get it figured out soon. 
Been too busy with work, my business, getting a JOAD club started and a tournament to put to much time into it. Maybe this week I'll have it all figured out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Hey all, hope all is well.
> Beginning to wonder if this orange elite wasn't meant to be. Haha, having a heck of a time getting to shoot well. I'm always down for a challenge so I'll get it figured out soon.
> Been too busy with work, my business, getting a JOAD club started and a tournament to put to much time into it. Maybe this week I'll have it all figured out.


I had that issue with a bow in the past took a long time to figure it out, but once I figured it out it was a great bow. Hope you can figure out your issue.


----------



## xhammer23

My brothers shop has had issues with a few Elites not tuning and had to send them back. The grey mods look great on the black cams IMO.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> I had that issue with a bow in the past took a long time to figure it out, but once I figured it out it was a great bow. Hope you can figure out your issue.


Got to mess with it a little bit Sunday morning but wasn't able to shoot it until tonight, it's getting better but not quite there yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good to hear!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Mid morning bump for the best strings money can buy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to get some bow fishing done this weekend and it will be with a set of pronlines that were hunted hard with last fall.


----------



## reezen11

Orders are rolling out the door in a timely manner at proline bowstrings !!!
Thanks everyone


----------



## *ProLine*

Been EXTREMELY busy everyone!!! Which is an amazing thing!! 

Sorry I have not been able to be on here too much!!!

Thank you everyone for all your continued support!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Been EXTREMELY busy everyone!!! Which is an amazing thing!!
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to be on here too much!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your continued support!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings



Been pretty hectic around here as well, hope your finding some time to have some fun as well.


----------



## reezen11

Found a new spot for a stand today !
Well hidden ,it should be great ..


----------



## JHENS87

hanging stands already? i just now got one of mine out a month or so ago lol


----------



## reezen11

Heck yaeh man ,getting ready while i can going to be prepared this year man..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Found a new spot for a stand today !
> Well hidden ,it should be great ..


Looks like a great setup buddy! I would be super excited over looking something like that come opening morning!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here's the bow waiting to go fishing just put new line in the reel now just need the water to slow down a bit from all the recent rain. Used this bow for hunting whitetail last year still the same set of prolines on it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone come up with any great proline color combos?


----------



## rook-e

Ordered another set this morning for my 2015 PSE Dominator 3D Max, Flo Orange with white and clear end servings. Bow is black with orange DCAP stabilizers.


----------



## g_whitcomb

I'm waiting for the next sale and then I'm getting a set of something in red for my Nitrum.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That will look sweet!


----------



## iceman14

Was gonna order a set for my fanatic but I'm gonna wait till I put cams from my insanity on it. Should be a hot rod spot bow lol


----------



## rook-e

I've been trying to upload a pic, site won't let me once again. 
Recieved and installed the strings for the Dominator Max yesterday, they look great as usual.


----------



## reezen11

85.00 a set shipped anywhere in the world 
Any bow any colors
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its nice to know its just a flat $85 for any bow shipped anywhere no hidden fees.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great price for trouble free shooting. I can't wear mine out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Great price for trouble free shooting. I can't wear mine out.


I usually end up changing strings because I want a different color combo not because they are due for a change.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like I might be getting wet this weekend for my one last attempt at filling this years turkey permit but at least I don't have to worry about my peep rotating at draw if I can get one within range.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## rancher011

Just ordered a set of royal blue and black with a white streak and clear serving to put on my new black and blue Nitrum 34. Can't wait to get them and put em on. Heard good things about y'all and I'm not too far from ya so it's like supporting local business, even if y'all are across the river in Ohio lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see how those look on the bow sure sounds like an awesome color combo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 shipped any bow any color combo! Yeip


----------



## rook-e

Good ol AT, I've tried on several occasions to get pics on here to no avail.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Good ol AT, I've tried on several occasions to get pics on here to no avail.


I have never had much luck with their uploader I usually use a hosting site instead. (photobucket is what I use)


----------



## reezen11

Roy 
Text em to me I will give it a whirl for ya 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## EnglishKev

Touch wood, I have never had a problem uploading pics to AT.

Just ordered a set for a Hoyt Alpha Elite, red and flo orange with black servings and speed sleeves.
Should look good.

Once I get them and the customer brings in his bow, I'll post pics as usual.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Orders are rolling out smoothly at proline bowstrings!
Joe is not on much as hes trying to keep things running smooth ,so if you have any questions please call 513-801-5984 if jo answer please leave a message 
You can also contact me on here and i will do my best to answer your questions..
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11

Building woth bcy x material as our standard material 
452x also available but you have to leave a request for them to be built with it 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got a little bow fishing in, it was dang slow but did manage to arrow one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 any bow, any color combo shipped!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Got a little bow fishing in, it was dang slow but did manage to arrow one.


Good deal buddy!
That place looks a lil to snakey for me


----------



## mathews xt 600

Nicely done


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys wish they were working more, hopefully once it gets mid summer I can really put a hurting on them once they start pumping more. 

And reezen, it looks like there would be snakes but it normally isn't any where near this "trashy" but we had 9.5" of rain in 8 hours a few weeks back causing a lot of grass and stalks to be washed into the lakes and creeks. Not much for snakes around here other then an occasional bull snake.


----------



## rook-e

Switched bows again, been struggling a bit to aqaunted with the Elites. Not giving up on them, just taking a break from them to get my mental game back on track and get confidence back. I really like the bows but can't seem to get good scores on a regular with them. So now I need to come up with some colors for strings for my Pro Comp Elite. Going all crazy with colors on this one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Switched bows again, been struggling a bit to aqaunted with the Elites. Not giving up on them, just taking a break from them to get my mental game back on track and get confidence back. I really like the bows but can't seem to get good scores on a regular with them. So now I need to come up with some colors for strings for my Pro Comp Elite. Going all crazy with colors on this one.


I have had to do that with a bow or two before its definitely better to just take a break from them for a bit to get your head straight then go back to it.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to get out and do some more bow fishing soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Touch wood, I have never had a problem uploading pics to AT.
> 
> Just ordered a set for a Hoyt Alpha Elite, red and flo orange with black servings and speed sleeves.
> Should look good.
> 
> Once I get them and the customer brings in his bow, I'll post pics as usual.
> 
> Kev


Strings arrived today, looking good.:shade:

Just gotta wait for the customer to drop off the bow so I can fit them.
Once done, more pics will follow:wink:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> Strings arrived today, looking good.:shade:
> 
> Just gotta wait for the customer to drop off the bow so I can fit them.
> Once done, more pics will follow:wink:
> 
> Kev



Those look great.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to get some bow fishing in this weekend if the rain holds off and the carp start pumping.


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> Those look great.


Yeah they do.

He let his wife choose the colors using the string builder on the website as he couldn't make his mind up.
Originally, there was a flo-green streak as well, he decided to drop that as he thought they were bright enough without it.

Won't be fitted for a couple of weeks, spoke with him today, he forgot he had a big shoot next weekend LoL.
The bow will come in after that.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11

Back up for the late crowd


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 any bow any color combo you can dream up shipped!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Luke M

Man these strings ROCK, I have had them on my bow for about 1 year now and have no peep rotation or stretch! I look forward to my next set, time to play with color schemes!


----------



## reezen11

Orders are going out on time at proline! 
Turn around times are right at 3-5 days!
Thanks everyone 
Forrest.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Luke M said:


> Man these strings ROCK, I have had them on my bow for about 1 year now and have no peep rotation or stretch! I look forward to my next set, time to play with color schemes!


What you thinking for colors?


----------



## Luke M

05_sprcrw said:


> What you thinking for colors?


I dont know for sure, I still like my triple combo though! Currently I have mtn berry/black with a white stripe and they look extremely sharp on my HCA!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That does sound like a good color combo!


----------



## reezen11

How about mt.berry,silver, and black? With clear end serve


----------



## rook-e

Sure wish I could get pics to load here, I restrung my orange Elite Victory the other night and the color combo looks pretty dang cool, well to me anyways.


----------



## g_whitcomb

reezen11 said:


> How about mt.berry,silver, and black? With clear end serve


I did a mountain berry, black with a tan pinstripes and tan serving. The pinstripe was barely noticeable. I would double up on whatever color you use for the pin.


----------



## rmscustom

Gotta pick out some colors for the Nitrum Turbo black out I have ordered. Looking for something really loud... Any suggestions or pics?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rmscustom said:


> Gotta pick out some colors for the Nitrum Turbo black out I have ordered. Looking for something really loud... Any suggestions or pics?


royal blue and flame and a bit of silver has always been one of my favorite loud color sets.


----------



## rmscustom

I've put a few flame and silver sets on for guys and they definitely pop... I'm thinking maybe I'd try a flo green string with a double silver streak and silver cables with a double flo green streak both with flo green servings... I got a week or so to decide. Tough choice seeing how I usually get sick of the color before I can wear out the Prolines. haha


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rmscustom said:


> I've put a few flame and silver sets on for guys and they definitely pop... I'm thinking maybe I'd try a flo green string with a double silver streak and silver cables with a double flo green streak both with flo green servings... I got a week or so to decide. Tough choice seeing how I usually get sick of the color before I can wear out the Prolines. haha


That would be a good looking set if you go with that be sure to post up some pictures of those, I am getting close to changing some strings myself.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now is a great time to order a set of strings and get them installed and the bow tuned.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone got any weekend shooting plans?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone got any weekend shooting plans?


Unfortunately I don't , unless I get get a volunteer to cover for me for a day or even two![emoji6]


----------



## iceman14

Yep, might hit a little fundraiser shoot for a wrestling team. Just gotta get a couple guys committed and its on.


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone got any weekend shooting plans?


No, graduatation party Saturday and taking my boys out riding Sunday, motocross is my sport of choice but I don't get to do it myself anymore. My oldest is showing some interest in it now though.


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone got any weekend shooting plans?


Yep, me and a buddy are shooting our club course.
18 targets, mixture of 3D's and faces.
No comps till the 19th July, but gotta keep in practice, we have an 8 day shoot beginning of August.

Kev


----------



## JHENS87

I'm planning on shooting my AR15 if that counts. Heading to bow range next week since I'll be kidless. Gotta love grandparents


----------



## Luke M

05_sprcrw said:


> That does sound like a good color combo!











I know its hard to see but until I get a chance to get a better photo uploaded its all I got. This is the Mountain berry, black, and white.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

A little tough to see but it sure looks like a good shooting setup for you!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey Everyone!!! 

Its been a while since i've gotten to get on here!! Been quite busy!

We are doing great, hope everyone is too!!!

Thank you,

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip


----------



## mathews xt 600

Mountain berry is probably my favorite color in the line up.


----------



## Luke M

Sorry, I just got the chance to post the photos LOL too busy lately!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely a good looking combo!


----------



## rook-e

Hey all, hope all is good with everyone! 
I haven't posted much at all lately just a random here and there, been too busy to get one here much.
I have been shooting, just not as much as I'd like. Haven't shot a tournament in forever though, it's a bummer. :-(
I have gone back to my Elite again, I set it aside for a little bit. It's coming around nicely now, my Vegas round scores are coming back with it, 299/18, 299/16, 299/17, 297/23, 299,18 are a few of the rounds I've shot with it in past two weeks. Been hanging in the high end just haven't been able to get that last point. All in all it's nice to be getting my game back together again. 
Have a great holiday weekend, be safe! 
Roy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good Shooting! Its been an unusually busy in my neck of the woods as well haven't got as much shooting in as I would like.


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Yeah they do.
> 
> He let his wife choose the colors using the string builder on the website as he couldn't make his mind up.
> Originally, there was a flo-green streak as well, he decided to drop that as he thought they were bright enough without it.
> 
> Won't be fitted for a couple of weeks, spoke with him today, he forgot he had a big shoot next weekend LoL.
> The bow will come in after that.
> 
> Kev


Had a day off from the shop today, so finished the string install and bow setup.
Went in a treat, just a couple of twists in/out of the buss/control cables to sync the cams, 1/2 dozen shots to set the peep and job done.

The eagle eyed amongst you will spot there is no D loop, and the centre serving has an extra inch below the nock.
That's 'cos the owner shoots with fingers
I reckon he'll be dead pleased with the way they look and perform.
Kev


----------



## EnglishKev

Happy Independance day to all fellow Proliners (you can kid yourselves, but you're still 'The Colonies' LoL)

:wink:

:bolt:

Kev


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> Had a day off from the shop today, so finished the string install and bow setup.
> Went in a treat, just a couple of twists in/out of the buss/control cables to sync the cams, 1/2 dozen shots to set the peep and job done.
> 
> The eagle eyed amongst you will spot there is no D loop, and the centre serving has an extra inch below the nock.
> That's 'cos the owner shoots with fingers
> I reckon he'll be dead pleased with the way they look and perform.
> Kev



Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Won't be long and hunting season will be upon us, now is a great time to get some new strings to be ready for season.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

$85 shipped any bow, any color combo!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11

Prolines installed on a customers Parker wildfire 
Flo Orange black and silver streak


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look good, and so does that bow vise :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

You like that vise? I know a guy that can whip ya up one just like it !lol
That vise works great dustin good design man...very handy and versatile


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Glad you like it, I like the looks of that blue you painted it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## EnglishKev

mathews xt 600 said:


> Morning bump


For me, it's an afternoon bump LoL.

Just ordered a set for my new to me Ross CR337, grey riser with camo Cardiac limbs, silver cams and limb pockets.
Decided on Silver and Flo-Yellow with Black servings, should look good.
I'm going to use it for 3D fingers class.

As usual, as soon as they arrive and I get them fitted, I'll post pics.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Orders are going out the door on our regular lead time of 3-5 days ..
Thanks everyone ,now lets see some proline threads installed ,we all enjoy seeing what creative ideas you have come up with 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11

Rook e here's your setup


----------



## rook-e

Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking setup rook-e!


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Great looking setup rook-e!


Thanks, this bow has been an adventure. It's shooting pretty good now.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Thanks, this bow has been an adventure. It's shooting pretty good now.


Good to hear ! Now send me some podium pics buddy !


----------



## rook-e

reezen11 said:


> Good to hear ! Now send me some podium pics buddy !


Whew, those seem to be hard to come by lately! 
I shoot an IFAA American 900 round last weekend, shot pretty good; I thought. 
Top 6 scores were 888,888,887,886,886,886 with me in the 6th spot out of 15 shooters. 
My first end at 60 yards was my worst end all day dropping 3 points. Dropped a total of 9 points at 60, dropped 5 points at 50 and cleaned 40 yards. 
It's the First outdoor round I've been able to shoot this summer, pretty bummed I can't find anymore here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rook-e said:


> Whew, those seem to be hard to come by lately!
> I shoot an IFAA American 900 round last weekend, shot pretty good; I thought.
> Top 6 scores were 888,888,887,886,886,886 with me in the 6th spot out of 15 shooters.
> My first end at 60 yards was my worst end all day dropping 3 points. Dropped a total of 9 points at 60, dropped 5 points at 50 and cleaned 40 yards.
> It's the First outdoor round I've been able to shoot this summer, pretty bummed I can't find anymore here.



Those are some impressive scores for sure! Makes it dang tough to break in to the top 3 with scores that close.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Those are some impressive scores for sure! Makes it dang tough to break in to the top 3 with scores that close.


Agreed!!


----------



## rook-e

05_sprcrw said:


> Those are some impressive scores for sure! Makes it dang tough to break in to the top 3 with scores that close.


Thanks. 
If I'd of just shot a little stronger at 60 I would've been ok.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone ordering any cool color combos?


----------



## reezen11

Y


*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY X as our main build material 452x and 8190 also available but upon request
> 
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-810-5984
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> Questions can be sent to reezen11 here on a.t . If you cant get thru to us
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Putting this info back up ,with a few minor changes 
Thanks everyone


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Perfect time to order some strings before the rush.


----------



## reezen11

Seasons are slowly approaching us and the rush will begin ,so get your strings ordered to avoid the mad rush and get plenty of time to shoot and tune your bow!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I need to decide on a color combo and get some ordered that is for sure I usually like to have all my strings ordered by now so I can beat the rush.


----------



## rook-e

Dang, I don't need any strings right now. Maybe I need to get another bow so I will need new strings. ;-)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Never hurts to have an extra bow :lol3:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone coming up with any interesting color combos?


----------



## EnglishKev

Got the strings for my Ross CR337 today, Flo-Yellow and Silver with black servings.
They're gonna look sharp on the bow.
Won't be fitting them for a couple of weeks, but I'll post pics when I do.

Reason I won't be fitting them yet is that Saturday is the first day of an eight day shooting competition me and my shooting buddy are doing.
The Southwest Challenge is now in it's 29th year, last time I did all 8 days was 3 years ago.
Folks travel from all over the country to shoot this event.
Four 2 day shoots at 4 different clubs (we get the Wednesday off LoL), placings and medals at each venue, plus overall positions.

Luckily, both of us have Prolines on our bows, just one less thing to worry about.:teeth:

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a fact, I just put two orders in so I will be busy for a bit. I might have to steal that yellow and silver really really like that!


----------



## reezen11

EnglishKev said:


> Got the strings for my Ross CR337 today, Flo-Yellow and Silver with black servings.
> They're gonna look sharp on the bow.
> Won't be fitting them for a couple of weeks, but I'll post pics when I do.
> 
> Reason I won't be fitting them yet is that Saturday is the first day of an eight day shooting competition me and my shooting buddy are doing.
> The Southwest Challenge is now in it's 29th year, last time I did all 8 days was 3 years ago.
> Folks travel from all over the country to shoot this event.
> Four 2 day shoots at 4 different clubs (we get the Wednesday off LoL), placings and medals at each venue, plus overall positions.
> 
> Luckily, both of us have Prolines on our bows, just one less thing to worry about.:teeth:
> 
> Kev


Looking good ..
Good luck and post your results


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing this back to the page


*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11

Orders are going out the door on our 3-5 day build times!
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got a couple sets on order for my 12 eclipse and 09 genetix. 

Don't forget to get yours, beat the rush don't wait until a couple days before season to order.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to order a backup set of strings if your already tuned and ready for season. Nothing worse then having a string get cut and have to wait for a new one to show up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season is just around the corner great time to get strings ordered.


----------



## Madman

How long from order to shipping?


----------



## reezen11

Madman said:


> How long from order to shipping?


Currently 3-5 days thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season is right around the corner its a great time to beat the preseason rush.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great strings and amazing customer service from Amanda and Joe!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Hey hey hey, what's up ProLine Nation!?!?!? The prodigal Son has returned. :wink: So how is everybody?


----------



## reezen11

Hmm, where you been hiding ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone got any cool color combos on order always looking for ideas on my next set.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Reezen I been doing secret squirrel stuff! Lol


----------



## *ProLine*

HEY HEY!!!!!!!!!!

I"M Here!!!! 

Its been awhile! I rarely get on AT very much anymore, just staying so busy.

Just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone, and hope everyone is doing good!! Please get some pictures of your ProLines up!! Put them in here, and your own threads too! We love the exposure of our products!!

Thank you EVERYONE!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great to see ya Joe! 

I got a couple sets in the mail last night hopefully I can find time this weekend (got a pretty busy schedule) to get the on and get the bows tuned so I have some pictures to post up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its a great time to order strings before seasons get here.


----------



## reezen11

Id have plenty of pics to share if i could remeber to take them . Been so busy its in the door setup and back out the door 
For those who are debating on whether or mot to try proline bowstrings i ahve a offer for you 
Buy them and if they are not the best string set you have ever owned your next set is on me .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Id have plenty of pics to share if i could remeber to take them . Been so busy its in the door setup and back out the door
> For those who are debating on whether or mot to try proline bowstrings i ahve a offer for you
> Buy them and if they are not the best string set you have ever owned your next set is on me .


You can't beat an offer like that! But I have not found a better set of strings yet so its probably a "safe" offer.


----------



## rook-e

Yo! Hey, how's everyone doing? 
Did everyone see the little pic PSE shared of the new target bow? I'm going to need another new set of strings now!!


----------



## JHENS87

pretty nice looking. resembles a hoyt by the teaser pic. should be nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I haven't caught a glimpse of it yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



Lets get this in view again.


----------



## reezen11

Order up!
In time for season!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got two sets sitting at home I just need to find the time to install them now.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else got any strings on order any cool color combos?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

One color combo I went with was silver and green with a white streak and silver servings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

Yeip!! Been keeping count on my set on my Onza III, over 6500 shots and still as good as new! I'm gonna wear out the bow before the strings!:wink:


----------



## whitetail25

What's up guys. Been out for awhile. Hopefully I'm able to get on alittle more. We have a new addition to the family coming in December so I have been very busy with the house and work. hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ReezMan

My 15 FT in Flo orange loving it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Opener is tomorrow for me and my bows are tuned and ready to go. Anyone else's season open Sept 1?


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Got the strings for my Ross CR337 today, Flo-Yellow and Silver with black servings.
> They're gonna look sharp on the bow.
> Won't be fitting them for a couple of weeks, but I'll post pics when I do.
> 
> Reason I won't be fitting them yet is that Saturday is the first day of an eight day shooting competition me and my shooting buddy are doing.
> The Southwest Challenge is now in it's 29th year, last time I did all 8 days was 3 years ago.
> Folks travel from all over the country to shoot this event.
> Four 2 day shoots at 4 different clubs (we get the Wednesday off LoL), placings and medals at each venue, plus overall positions.
> 
> Luckily, both of us have Prolines on our bows, just one less thing to worry about.:teeth:
> 
> Kev





reezen11 said:


> Looking good ..
> Good luck and post your results


Finally, I got around to fitting the strings and taking some photos.
The strings look as good on the bow as I had hoped, shooting good.
Just gotta dial in final rest settings and sight marks, if I can get that done I'll shoot it in fingers class at a shoot the end of September.

Ref the 8 day shoot, the bows didn't give us a moments worry.
I was hoping to get a medal placing at all 4 venues, but missed out at the first one (got 4th:sad.
Managed a 2nd and 2 thirds at the other 3.
This was enough to give me 2nd overall (some archers don't shoot the whole week, thus end up lower in the overall points placings even if they are medal winners at some of the venues).
My buddy got 4th overall.
All in all an enjoyable week.

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I like that combo going to have to steal that for one of my next sets


----------



## rook-e

Good luck to everyone on their hunts!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else's season open yesterday?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I managed to get to finally find time to get strings on the bows. 


The pics aren't the best I will have to try and remember to take some better pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have any cool color combo ideas always looking for ideas on my next set


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*



Bringing it to this page. 

Good luck to all of you hitting the woods this weekend, be safe!


----------



## parkerbows

I love proline strings. Best I have ever had


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this back up


----------



## whitetail25

Great strings guys. Give em a try u won't be disappointed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone hunting yet?


----------



## rook-e

Hey all, hope all is well! 
I've been slammed with life lately, no time to shoot or get on here. 
Hope everyone is shooting good!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Someones gonna be a happy girl!*

New threads for the bow I am putting together for my daughter!:wink:


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Finally changed em out!*

Finally changed the strings on my Onza 3 after almost 7000 shots on the previous set of ProLines! Thats right 7000!!!!!:mg: And the only reason I changed them then was I nicked my cable with a broadhead and cut one strand........YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Getting this on to the new page



*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use BCY's newest material, 8190. 24 Strands. This is an amazing material, that I believe everyone should try. It is an upgrade over past materials, in our Opinion.
> 
> -We Also offer Brownell's Newest material, XS2, which is a 2nd generation material, with a complete upgrade to the final processing of the material. We strongly recommend this material as well. Just as stated about 8190, this is an upgrade over past materials.
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## arrow nut

Loving my proline strings.installed peep after only a dozen or so shots and peep is rock solid. Best I've used yet.the served loops seem to stay tight much better than thick tag end loops and look clean.thanks proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw

great looking setup!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looks great


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone having any luck hunting?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone hitting the woods this weekend with their prolines?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT anyone got any pics of some of Joe's handy work to show off?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have a great color combo thinking I need to order a back up set but just haven't come up with an idea for a set yet.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone! Hope all is well!!!

We have been staying busy of course! Be sure to post pictures and such!!! We love you guys!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Sale @ ProLine BowStrings

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3047098&p=1079621946#post1079621946

[email protected] BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Sale @ ProLine BowStrings
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3047098&p=1079621946#post1079621946
> 
> [email protected] BowStrings


Another sale!!!???? Good to hear


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT Don't miss out on the sale!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump it up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

On sale $70 a set shipped


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't miss out on the sale!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for the $70 shipped sale


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your strings now. It's a great deal


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the sale



*ProLine* said:


> Sale @ ProLine BowStrings
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3047098&p=1079621946#post1079621946
> 
> [email protected] BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

Sale is still going !
Thanks everyone !


----------



## AssassinTech

*ProLine* said:


>


What color is in that? I would like to get those as my next string when I'm ready for them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Royal blue and flame I believe. I love that combo have had it a couple times and it looks even better in person!


----------



## reezen11

Flame and royal blue ! 
They are very sharp and even look better in person 
Remember there is a sale right now at proline bowstrings. 70.00 a complete set shipped!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the sale


----------



## reezen11

Im pretty sure the sale is still going . Make great xmas gifts for the hunters on your list


----------



## reezen11

Yeip!


----------



## garrettstump

all I can say is wow when I talked to Amanda at proline when she asked me what colors I would like we had already spoken so she knew what the color of my bow was, so all I said was I don't know surprise me and this is what came in the mail today. I think they look awesome can't wait to put them on! They will be replacing Americas best bow strings on my obsession


----------



## reezen11

Red,black and silver!! One of my all time favorites


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## rook-e

Hey everyone! Sorry I vanished for so long, been super busy here in Indiana with my boys riding motocross now and house shopping. Summer and riding season is over so it's time to get back to what I should've been doing all summer, shooting and competing!! 
I am wondering if I'll get a new bow for this year as I've sold all but three of mine this summer. I may just end up shooting my first bow I ever bought, 2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite. Just put some new strings on it and rock it this season.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for great strings


----------



## rook-e

Time to start thinking of a new crazy color combo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is my favorite part of getting new strings!


----------



## rook-e

I'll have to make my mind up real soon on colors, gearing up to start shooting again now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any ideas on what your going to go with?


----------



## reezen11

Back up for the best in the business


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are great, now I have to start figuring out a color combo as well for my new staff bow. Lets see some crazy color combos to help inspire me.


----------



## reezen11

Anyone with questions feel free to send me a message or call me . I am able to answer most questions 
Thanks everyone !
Forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11

Back in view


----------



## rook-e

Ok, so it is official now; back to shooting my Alpha Elite for good. Such a great bow, not sure why I ever stopped shooting it and bought so many other bows. Either way, got to get colors figured out and get an order in.


----------



## reezen11

rook-e said:


> Ok, so it is official now; back to shooting my Alpha Elite for good. Such a great bow, not sure why I ever stopped shooting it and bought so many other bows. Either way, got to get colors figured out and get an order in.


Good to hear your back into the shooting again!
Better get it dialed in my friend


----------



## reezen11

"


*ProLine* said:


> *Welcome to ProLine BowStrings!!
> 
> *Who is ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings is a Custom String manufacture, providing an absolute amazing product to archers everywhere. We provide a custom product to Dealers, Distributors, Bow Companies, and Individual sales as well.
> We are a company of 13 total Employees at this time, and steadily growing. We have a very unique, and confidential building, twisting, tensioning, and serving process.. Our process has been proven over many years of testing, from inside a facility, to just being on a bow and being shot inside and out. We know what works, how it works, and why it works.
> This is our living, and I personally guarantee that we put forth everything we have into our products.
> We do know that some things do happen, and that is why we offer a great Warranty Program. 6 Months against serving separation, Peep rotation, or incorrect orders. We will do everything in our power to make sure you get the product that you put your hard earned money towards.
> 
> *What we offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several products, all string related.
> 
> First, we offer ProLine BowStrings, which are custom strings made to your order, for your bow. 1,2,or 3 colors.
> 
> Next we offer a different style of ProLine BowStrings with the same quality, same materials, but a different look..Called, Streak-Freaks. This line of strings/cables are a trademark of ProLine BowStrings. Streak-Freaks are a Major color, and a minor color.
> Ex. Major-Black, Minor-Flo.Green... If using 24 Strands, we would basically use 22 strands of Black. 2 Strands of Flo.Green.
> You can also try double Streaks and such. We will try to accommodate what you need.
> 
> **What materials does ProLine BowStrings offer??
> ProLine BowStrings offers several materials, that we are strongly confident in their structure for many reasons. We truly only use materials that we prefer for our building Process. Everyone's is different, and ours just works with what we do.
> 
> -END LOOPS, are all done in .007" Halo.
> 
> -We use BCY x and 452x, a very well known, tried and true material offered by BCY. 24 Strands
> 
> -We also use 8190 but the x material is used as our standard material
> 
> -Serving materials... 3D serving(recommended) or Halo for ends. 62xs for the center servings. Which are all BCY servings.
> 
> **Does ProLine BowStrings offer dealer programs??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has an extremely strong dealer base, and we are always looking to expand our network in a professional manner. We encourage all of our customers to pass our information along to their local dealers, as well as pass theirs to us. We will gladly contact them for you.
> We know there are many dealers that pass through Archerytalk.com, and we would love your support. We will work with you on getting set up, from small to large. We can help get a test set in at a discounted price, so you can try our products
> 
> **Who Supports ProLine BowStrings??
> 
> ProLine BowStrings has a very strong following on the forums, shops, bow companies, through the tournament circuits, and through out the hunting industry as well.
> ProLine BowStrings does have supporters across the country from hunters to target shooters, to help promote our products on the forums. Each and everyone of them are hand picked, that have used our product to the best of our knowledge in extensive manners. We only choose supporters that truly believe in our mission, and our product, as well as our company.
> ProLine BowStrings also has many Professional archers that stands behind our products as well...
> Tim Gillingham, Dave Cousins, Eric Griggs, Richard Leftwich, Kenny Lantz, Steven Hagg, Jansen Asbill, and many, many more!
> 2013 will show even more, as we get our product out to more shooters.
> 
> **How Can I order my ProLine BowStrings??
> Several ways to order, and purchase your ProLine BowStrings.
> If you have a dealer near by, please contact them, it will be your easiest and best way.. Usually the best way to have them correctly installed as well.
> 
> If you Do Not have a dealer near by, you can contact us directly as well. We can take orders over the phone, or through email.
> Payments can be made with a Credit card, or through paypal. If you would like to pay with a Money order, that can be arranged as well.
> 
> **How can I contact ProLine BowStrings??
> You can contact ProLine BowStrings over the phone, or by email.
> 
> Phone Number: 513-259-3738
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> **What is the Pricing for ProLine BowStrings??
> ProLine BowStrings- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Streak-Freaks- $85 Any materials, colors, bows. Shipping included
> 
> Loop Material, 1ft- $3 Any color, to help match your BowStrings..BCY D-Braid. Shipping included
> 
> Speed Nocks/Per bow- $5
> 
> ProLine BowStrings ProWax- $8.50 Shipping +$2 Shipping if bought seperately.
> • Waterproofs your ProLine BowStrings, Strings and Cables.
> • Prolongs Bow String Life.
> • Retractable Glide-On Container.
> 
> 
> **ProLine BowStrings Overall goal**
> 
> Here at ProLine BowStrings our goal is to provide the highest quality products that we can serve to you. We are continuously testing new products for our customers.
> Its Simple..We are Archers, and Hunters alike.. We know what it takes to create a great long lasting product, to give your bow the best performance.. If we would not use it, we won't offer it. We use and abuse our equipment just like many of our customers, so we do understand what it takes. We have been around for quite some time, and for a good reason.
> 
> Our goal is simply said as, Providing the absolute best product that we can, in a timely manner.
> 
> **Order time Frame**
> You can expect your orders to ship with in 3-5 Business days, most commonly. Busy seasons could extend this, but we try to maintain 3-5 Business days.
> These are custom made to order, a custom product. So we will always try to get it out as quickly as possible, without sacrificing quality.
> 
> Thank You everyone for Choosing ProLine BowStrings, and continuing the support.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Putting this info back in view 
Thanks eveyone


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!


----------



## Mike Pollan

Question, Did ProLine sell the company recently?


----------



## greatthosu

I hear it was sold and moving to Pa.


----------



## greatthosu

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

Heres a link to whats happening at proline bowstrings... 
This should help ease and answer questions 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3173185
Thanks everyne !
Forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for the news of 60x buying Proline


----------



## rook-e

Wow


----------



## EnglishKev

Damn!

I just hope the Proline service stays the same, Amanda made the ordering process so easy, even for the custom spec sets I keep ordering.
I'm gonna miss talking to her on the phone if she does not transfer.
When will the move take place?

Kev


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya Amanda definitely made the ordering go very smoothly!


----------



## reezen11

'


EnglishKev said:


> Damn!
> 
> I just hope the Proline service stays the same, Amanda made the ordering process so easy, even for the custom spec sets I keep ordering.
> I'm gonna miss talking to her on the phone if she does not transfer.
> When will the move take place?
> 
> Kev


Miss amanda will not be transferring withnthe company. And do not worry ,this merger is only going to make customer service better than ever and quality that cant be beaten . Two great string makers joining forces to build you the best possible string on the planet


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> '
> Miss amanda will not be transferring withnthe company. And do not worry ,this merger is only going to make customer service better than ever and quality that cant be beaten . Two great string makers joining forces to build you the best possible string on the planet


I would certainly think so, there is a lot of knowledge between these two companies that is for sure it can only help make a better product.


----------



## JHENS87

Hope everything goes well. Sucks to see Joe sell the company though. will be interesting to see how everything goes


----------



## reezen11

Hows everyones season going thus far this year ? Any pctures to share ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Hows everyones season going thus far this year ? Any pctures to share ?


Mine has been pretty slow, I have helped others get deer, and have seen a bunch it just has not all come together for me yet.


----------



## reezen11

Will be posting a thread in the next few minutes for new field staff for the 2016 year


----------



## reezen11

Heres the link to the thread for the 2016 field staff for proline 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3180281


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT don't miss the chance to get on the staff for 2016


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Heres the link to the thread for the 2016 field staff for proline
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3180281


Get your apps in


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great merger. I have been using proline for 6 years now and they have been spectacular. Heard great things about 60x so it sounds like a win for business. On another note last day of pa archery season is tomorrow so I got to get it done. Hopefully passing on the smaller buck will pay off.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Genetix with proline's put the hurting on a doe this weekend I forgot the camera with the pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## rook-e

Still haven't decided on a new color combo, too many colors to choose from.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Heres the link to the thread for the 2016 field staff for proline
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3180281


Don't forget to get in contact with Reezen about the staff positions


----------



## rook-e

Going a bit different on this new set for the Alpha, all flo pink with a purple pinstripe with clear serving and my normal .019" Halo center serving. Most likely order later today.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I've thought of doing something like that but never did can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best in the business


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone got any strings on order? What color combo did you go with?


----------



## ShootinShelia

Looking at some ProLine strings on your website. Love all the color options! Do you have a picture of what the kiwi color really looks like?


----------



## EnglishKev

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone got any strings on order? What color combo did you go with?


Yellow and black with black servings for a Merlin Excaliber 40 which has an anodised black and yellow riser.
Should finish this one tomorrow.

Orange and red with black servings for Hoyt 38 Ultra with the red/orange anodised riser.
This will be a while yet.

Pics will follow.

Kev


----------



## rook-e

Dang, I forgot to order. Looks like I'll be shooting this weekend with the old strings&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> Yellow and black with black servings for a Merlin Excaliber 40 which has an anodised black and yellow riser.
> Should finish this one tomorrow.
> 
> Orange and red with black servings for Hoyt 38 Ultra with the red/orange anodised riser.
> This will be a while yet.
> 
> Pics will follow.
> 
> Kev


Can't wait those sound like some sweet setups!


----------



## rook-e

Make sure you get your orders in, got to be ready for indoor spots!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I always like to have a back up set on hand for hunting season, then once the tags are filled I like to get the strings on the bow and start prepping for spring seasons.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a great long weekend and were able to get out in the woods a bit this weekend.


----------



## reezen11

Still taking apps for 2016 staff members


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for 2016 staff apps for a great string company.


----------



## reezen11

Anyne have any strings they care to share with us?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am still trying to decide on which bow to get this year then I have to decide colors :lol3:


----------



## mathews xt 600

I wish I had that problem. Haven't bought a new bow in 5 years. Love my z7 but fight the urge every year


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am terrible about it, I haven't even sold one in the last 5 years just keep acquiring more I suppose at some point I really need to just settle in with one. I have a couple that I will never get rid of that is for sure though.


----------



## reezen11

Thus far i have a great staff lined up for the 2016 year!
Im still taking apps for staff members . Changes are being made and many have already , 2016 will be the best year proline bowstrings has ever had . 
Send ke your apps for a chance to be part of proline strings .it only comes around Once a year.
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT don't forget to get your 2016 staff app into Reezen11 for your chance to shoot for a great string company.


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Yellow and black with black servings for a Merlin Excaliber 40 which has an anodised black and yellow riser.
> Should finish this one tomorrow.
> 
> Orange and red with black servings for Hoyt 38 Ultra with the red/orange anodised riser.
> This will be a while yet.
> 
> Pics will follow.
> 
> Kev


Here we go with the Hoyt.

Small story with these, they were made and sent out just before the transfer of ownership.
When I fitted them, I found the serving specs on the string were wrong.
Now, this is the first problem with strings I have had in 6 years of using Proline.

I was a little worried about how the new company would deal with it if at all.
As it turned out, there was not a problem.
I spoke to Jamie on the phone, she looked up my order (they apparently have all the old records) and I had a promise of a new string being sent out forthwith FOC.
I got a tracking link the next day from Christine, I followed that till the package left the US, and the string arrived just a few days later.

Mistakes happen, it's how they're dealt with that shows the mark of the business.
This was, in my opinion, impeccable, well done.

The Merlin bowstrings I forgot to photograph before handing the bow back to the owner:embara:
However, I will try to remember to do so at the club Thurs night.

Kev


----------



## reezen11

Very nice kevin 
Thanks for sharing with us 
And be sure to get those apps for staff to me .


----------



## sues

*Strings*

Nitrum 34 with Silver Proline 452x strings (sorry about the picture)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks great!


----------



## reezen11

Be sure to get me those staff apps 
Have a few openings left 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e

Hey all, once again I've been super busy. Been in the process of buying a new home and we closed last Tuesday and have been painting, packing and moving since. Looking forward to getting settled in and have my archery room set back up. Hope everyone is shooting great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to get those staff apps in to Reezen11


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Don't forget to get those staff apps in to Reezen11


Yes sir ! Get menthose apps sent out to me 
[email protected] 
I still have room for a few more


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great company to shoot for guys and they build a great string.


----------



## reezen11

I need a bigger keyboard on my ipad ! My fingers often hit 2 letters at a time and it makes me look like i cant spell! Lol
Anyway keep sending me the apps for staff.
Thanks everyone


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> I need a bigger keyboard on my ipad ! My fingers often hit 2 letters at a time and it makes me look like i cant spell! Lol
> Anyway keep sending me the apps for staff.
> Thanks everyone


I need an ipad then, I would have an excuse for my bad spelling :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

Going to camp for the last weekend of season here .its late bow ,muzzleloader. Hitting the woods with my bow of coarse


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Going to camp for the last weekend of season here .its late bow ,muzzleloader. Hitting the woods with my bow of coarse


Still taking apps for the staff as well. I have no service there but i will return all emails when i return


----------



## rook-e

I hoping to be all settled in to the new house this weekend/early next week, once settled I'll get my new strings ordered finally and get some pics up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Going to camp for the last weekend of season here .its late bow ,muzzleloader. Hitting the woods with my bow of coarse


Good luck, I am hoping to fill my last tag this weekend as well.


----------



## EnglishKev

EnglishKev said:


> Yellow and black with black servings for a Merlin Excaliber 40 which has an anodised black and yellow riser.
> Should finish this one tomorrow.
> 
> Orange and red with black servings for Hoyt 38 Ultra with the red/orange anodised riser.
> This will be a while yet.
> 
> Pics will follow.
> 
> Kev


Right, finally got the pics of my buddy's Excaliber that I forgot to take when I fitted the strings:embara:
Had to wait till club night LoL

Anyway, I think it looks good, and he loves it:wink:

Kev


----------



## reezen11

EnglishKev said:


> Right, finally got the pics of my buddy's Excaliber that I forgot to take when I fitted the strings:embara:
> Had to wait till club night LoL
> 
> Anyway, I think it looks good, and he loves it:wink:
> 
> Kev


Looks good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The look great EnglishKev!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget to get those staff apps in!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great string maker


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have any pics to share?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great time to get strings ordered to get setup for indoor or spring hunting seasons.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Great time to get strings ordered to get setup for indoor or spring hunting seasons.


Yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Almost had a chance to get it done over the weekend should have trimmed one extra limb out of the way but didn't and it cost me. Only 2 weeks left and my season is done.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for a great string maker.


----------



## reezen11

Get me those staff apps in ! Time is ticking away 
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for staff apps!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Safe travels for those on the road to see family and friends over the holiday. And back up for a great string maker and for people to get their staff apps in.


----------



## reezen11

Ive got a set ordered for my z7 extreme tactical !


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet what colors did you go with?


----------



## reezen11

Black and silver with clear end serving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

All apps recieved for staff have been replied to . Keep them coming .
Send them to me at 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That should look good and TTT for the staff apps


----------



## reezen11

I will have pictures to share when they arrive and i get them installed .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet!!!


Back up for great strings and for staff apps.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT get those apps and orders in


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Good morning archerytalk. Exciting news coming in a few days.


----------



## *ProLine*

good evening archerytalk


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## Goneoutdoors

Does anybody have a picture of Royal blue strings and cables..possible with a yellow flo streak? Or at least an all blue string and cables..


----------



## *ProLine*

We're working on getting our new string builder up and running. Aside from that our new website is up and running better then ever.


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## *ProLine*

our new string builder is up and running


----------



## *ProLine*

Saturday morning bump


----------



## *ProLine*

good morning everyone. Hope you're enjoying the holiday weekend


----------



## triumph

Hot looking strings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

thanks for the compliments


----------



## *ProLine*

It's time to get those hunting bows out. The season is just around the corner


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## *ProLine*

back to the top


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## *ProLine*

running a week to week and a half right now on orders


----------



## *ProLine*

Still right around the week and a half lead time right now.


----------



## Z-Rider

*ProLine* said:


>


What colors are in these?


----------



## *ProLine*

flame and either blue spec or blue & white spec


----------



## corytch

Are ProLine and 60x strings the same company. What are the differences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Proline and 60X share the same ownership but are separate businesses operating at separate facilities next door to one another.


----------



## corytch

So what does proline offer verses 60x or vise versa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine*

Proline only manufactures bowstrings and carries a few bowstring related accessories. 60X carries way more products and is a much larger company as a whole


----------



## Dino757

Love my Pro-Line strings. Thousands of shots on them with zero signs of wear. No stretch, no peep rotation and no serving separation. What else can you ask for?


----------



## *ProLine*

good to hear Dino


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## buckhunter2705

Only gripe I have about proline bowstrings is they took the string maker app that shows you what your color options look like off their sight. Or at least I haven't been able to find it. But besides that there some of the best strings I've ever put on my bows. Will definitely purchase from them from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *ProLine*

Our builder is still on the site. Here is a link https://www.prolinebowstrings.com/custom-string-builder/configure/717/


----------



## *ProLine*

bump


----------



## EnglishKev

buckhunter2705 said:


> Only gripe I have about proline bowstrings is they took the string maker app that shows you what your color options look like off their sight. Or at least I haven't been able to find it. But besides that there some of the best strings I've ever put on my bows. Will definitely purchase from them from now on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have another gripe, since being bought by 60X example they no longer fit speed sleeves to the strings.:mg:
I have used Proline strings for years and really liked them, however, now might have to look elsewhere when I need new ones.

Kev


----------



## buckhunter2705

EnglishKev said:


> I have another gripe, since being bought by 60X example they no longer fit speed sleeves to the strings.:mg:
> I have used Proline strings for years and really liked them, however, now might have to look elsewhere when I need new ones.
> 
> Kev


Up until the current bow I have now never needed speed sleeves. So guess when I have to get strings for my current bow probably next season I'll have to install them myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *ProLine*

That is correct. We do not install any type of speed nock devices due to liability/insurance reasons.


----------



## stilllernin

The new Proline strings look great on my DNA! Thanks


----------

